#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-27
<freaxtux> hello
<freaxtux> I'm on trial mode and I need some help for installing
<freaxtux> nobody there?
<freaxtux> Well, let me just write anyway
<freaxtux> I'm installing Xubuntu on my sister's notebook, but there's no much capacity.
<freaxtux> it has 512 RAM, and 2GB is alloweed for Xubuntu by her.
<freaxtux> So I'm gonna make 1GB for /, and 1GB for swap.
<freaxtux> Would that be enough? I'll be waiting for you.
<freaxtux> (wikipedia(en) says 1.5GB would be enough for Xubuntu)
<newbie> HI
<newbie> Is there any Koreans?
<newbie> 코분투 iso  파일 어디서 다운로드 받을수 있는지 아시는분 있나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-28
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 오래간만 입니다.
<Seony^Work> 안녕하세요. 오랫만이네요.
<razgon> 예 잘계시죠?
<Seony^Work> 넵. 저야 뭐 맨날 똑같죠
<razgon> 하와이... 좋겠네요...따스함...
<razgon> 알로하..!!
<razgon> 여기 넘 추워요,....ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 드디어 때가 서서히 오고 있습니다.
<razgon> 미니홈서버를 만드는 길.
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<Seony^Work> 퇴근합니다. 이따 뵈요
<jasonjang> razgon; 무척 오랫만...반갑습니다.
<jasonjang> Seony^Work; 예~ 즐 퇴근!
<jasonjang> 최근 커널 업데이트 된 것 같은데....그 후 나비에서 숫자키가 오동작하는 것 같아요.
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 안녕하세요~
<razgon> 허거거거.
<xiaodouzi> SEO
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<bundo> han9k  하이
<han9k> 안녕하세요 bundo님~
<han9k> 창에 물이 줄줄 흘러서 결로방지 스프레이 사서 뿌렸는데 이게 잘 들을지 모르겠네요..
<han9k> 집을 이상하게(?) 공사해놔서 베란다에 보일러가 들어가는데, 베란다 창에 수증기가 달라붙어서 물이 줄줄 안으로 흐릅니다 =_=
<han9k> 꿀단지 맞고 실려간 노트북은 지금 어뎁터 새로 껴주니 동력을 공급되고 있어서 폐기는 면한 것 같습니다.
<han9k> 내일 새 하드 오면 이식시켜줘서 코분투 써보려구요. :D
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<locofrank> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> ^^
<han9k> 어서오세요
<lexlove> 기대안했는데 대답해주시니 기쁘네요
<lexlove> 오랫만입니다~
<han9k> :D
<lexlove> 아무도 안계실거 같아서 facebook 켰어요 여기보다 페이스북이 더 활발하네요 ^^
<lexlove> 아무래도 사진이 있어서 그럴까요?
<han9k> =ㅇ= 맛폰때문이겠죠..
<lexlove> 앗... 글쿤요
<lexlove> 저는 아직 회사에서 windows xp를 사용하고 있는데 바이러스랑 악성코드들 때문에 점점 느려집니다
<han9k> 헉;
<lexlove> 쓰면쓸수록 리눅스가 더 좋아지네요
<lexlove> 어쨌거나 윈도우즈는 돈을 벌어주고 리눅스는 취미생활입니다.
<han9k> 그쵸? 어서 빨리 자체 시큐리티 제공하지 않는 OS는 퇴출되었으면해요 =_=
<lexlove> 그런데 욕은 윈도우즈가 다 먹네요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 빨리 퇴출되면 저 직장 사라져요 ㅠㅠ 천천히 사라지길 바랍니다.
<han9k> 헉
<lexlove> 그동안 리눅스 전문가 되어볼께요
<lexlove> ^^;
<han9k> 내년에 윈8 나오려다가 내후면으로 내놓긴한다네요
<han9k> 윈8은 클라우딩, 게임용 윈도우 특화라나요? ㅎㅎ;
<lexlove> 역시 윈도우즈는 돈벌이용!!!!
<han9k> ^^;
<lexlove> 게임(?) 때문에 친구랑 싸웠는데 쩝....
<han9k> 무슨 게임요?
<lexlove> 아이온이요
<han9k> 오~ NC의
<han9k> 근데 아이온에서 싸울일이 뭐있죠? -_-ㅋ
<lexlove> 사소한 오해로 싸웠는데요 아즉 서로에게 약간의 앙금같은게 남은거 같아요
<han9k> 저런...
<lexlove> 아이온에서 싸운게 아니라 오프 친구에요...
<han9k> 네
<lexlove> 아이온 때문이라고 할께요 ㅎㅎ 역시 무슨일이든 핑계거리가 필요하네요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<lexlove> 연말이라서 그런가 일하기도 싫고 공부하기도 싫고
<han9k> 이번주는 송년회만 하는 주 아닌가요? ^^;
<lexlove> 공부한다고 해봐야 저녁에 30분정도 하면서 그것조차 하기가 싫어요
<lexlove> 직장옮기고 지역도 옮겼더니 조용해요 ^^;
<han9k> 좋네요?!
<lexlove> 고등학교 때 동창들하고는 벌써 해버렸구 대학 동창들은 제가 연락을 안하니 안만나네요 무심한 사람들 같으니라고..
<lexlove> 제가 항상 연락했었거든요
<han9k> 대학 동창들은 lexlove님께서 연락 안하시니 다들 연락 기다리다가 지쳤는지 모릅니다 =_=
<lexlove> 멀리 이사했으니 이제 알아서 좀 하라고 했더니 잘 안되는 모양입니다
<lexlove> 블로그를 이글루스로 사용하고 있는데 역시 게시물을 꾸준히 올려야 방문자가 늘어나네요
<han9k> 올해 다들 바빠서 그런지도 모르겠네요..;
<lexlove> 아니에요 제가 쭈욱 약속 잡았었고 저 이사한 후로 2년 정도 되었습니다. 한번도 안모였어요
<han9k> 저런
<lexlove> 좋은 쪽으로 생각하면 제가 핵심인물이었나봅니다. 그냥 혼자 그리 생각해봅니다 ㅋ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<lexlove> 뭐 4년 중 3년을 과대표 하긴 했지만요(다들 안하려고 저에게 넘긴거임)
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 연차써서 애인과 우붓하게 둘만의 송년회를 와인과 신포 닭강정으로 했더니 배불러서 잠이 쏟아지네요 =_=;
<han9k> 이만 물러가겠습니다. 한해 별일 없이 다들 마무리 잘하시고, happy new year입니다.
<lexlove> 안녕히 가세요~
<han9k> 네~ 또 뵈요
<lexlove> 그리고 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<han9k> 복 많이 받으세요
<lexlove> 네 ^^
<han9k> ^^
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<acooda> lexlove: 오랜만이에요 꾸벅
<lexlove> acooda, 오랫만이에요 ^^
<acooda> 분도님 또 술먹으러 가셨나
<acooda> ㅡ.ㅡ
<lexlove> 그러셨나??? ㅋ
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 먼저 자러갑니다
<poiui> hello, I have an account on netmarble but I can not activate because it does not come from Korea, if you could help me with this
<poiui> hello, I have an account on netmarble but I can not activate because it does not come from Korea, if you could help me with this
<Aj___> 안녕하세요.
<Aj___> 아무도없나요??ㅠ
<razvimusic> hello?!
<Seony^Work> Hi
<razvimusic> how are u
<razvimusic> want to chat?!
<Seony^Work> i'm working now
<razvimusic> ok
<razvimusic> when ur done
<razvimusic> just tell me
<razvimusic> :)
<razvimusic> anyone else want to chat?!
<Seony^Work> haha, you want to chat?
<razvimusic> yeah
<Seony^Work> about what?
<razvimusic> anything?!
<Seony^Work> this channel is for Ubuntu Linux, you know?
<razvimusic> actually
<razvimusic> no
<razvimusic> what's that mean?1
<Seony^Work> ok. this channel is for Ubuntu Linux Korean team.
<razvimusic> only for those that work on ubuntu linux?!
<Seony^Work> sort, i mean not really.
<Seony^Work> sort of.
<razvimusic> aaaw
<razvimusic> ok
<razvimusic> sorry for the inconvenience :)0
<razvimusic> i just found this at google
<Seony^Work> that's fine. :)
<razvimusic> do u have a chat room where i can chat with someone?!
<razvimusic> a public koreean chat room?!
<razvimusic> or something
<razvimusic> ?
<razvimusic> ok...so i'm out of here...
<razvimusic> sorry again
<Seony^Work> do you want to chat with korean? or?..
<razvimusic> yeah
<eigenjin> using english or korean?
<razvimusic> i want to chat with koreans
<Seony^Work> you should go to korean irc server, but i don't think they can speak english.
<razvimusic> ok...then a koreean chat room where people speek english?! :)
<Seony^Work> you like k-pop right?
<razvimusic> yeah
<razvimusic> i like almost all kinds of music
<Seony^Work> try to connect to irc.hanirc.org. it's the most famous korean chatting server.
<razvimusic> ok
<razvimusic> thanx a lot
<Seony^Work> oh, one more thing.
<Seony^Work> now is midnight.
<razvimusic> yes?!
<razvimusic> aw
<razvimusic> really ? :d
<Seony^Work> you should have checked the korean time.
<razvimusic> :d
<razvimusic> so...
<Seony^Work> if you want to chat with korean... it's common sense.
<razvimusic> there aren't really people on?! :O
<razvimusic> thats
<razvimusic> i dunno...wierd :D
<Seony^Work> i'm not sure. connect to there after 5 hours.
<Seony^Work> now is 5:00 am
<razvimusic> ok :D
<razvimusic> thanx
<razvimusic> :*
<Seony^Work> no problem :)
<razvimusic> sorry for disturbing
<Seony^Work> nono. it's ok.
<razvimusic> btw
<razvimusic> can i find u there?!
<razvimusic> u seem like a nice person
<Seony^Work> i don't listen k-pop.
<razvimusic> so....is there a place where we can talk?!
<razvimusic> some other time?!
<Seony^Work> i'm in #ubuntu
<Seony^Work> or, here.
<razvimusic> ok
<razvimusic> i'm not actually sure how i found this channel :))
<razvimusic> but
<razvimusic> i'll try and find it again
<razvimusic> do u mind if i ask you one more thing?!
<Seony^Work> good.
<Seony^Work> go ahead.
<razvimusic> do you know any irc app that's free?!
<razvimusic> my mirc is kinda on the last days
<razvimusic> and i don't have any money left....till the next paycheck
<Seony^Work> hmm... try using xchat.
<razvimusic> ok
<razvimusic> thanx
<razvimusic> bye
<Seony^Work> :)
<Seony^Work> bye
<Seony^Work> 음... ip가 루마니아네...
<Seony^Work> 루마니아에 케이팝 팬클럽이 있다는 얘기는 개소문에서 읽어봤지만 실제로 볼 줄이야...
<eigenjin> 잘은 모르겠지만,
<eigenjin> 처음에 노래를 찾아서 들어 왔나 보죠..중간부터 봐서 ..잘 모르겠넹
<eigenjin> 네요
<Seony^Work> eigenjin, x-mas는 잘 보내셨어요?
<eigenjin> 네 잘 보냈습니다.
<eigenjin> 서니님도 잘 보냈나요
<Seony^Work> 먼데서 식구들도 없이 보내셔서 좀 외로우셨겠어요.
<Seony^Work> 네. 저야 와이프가 있으니까 둘이서 스테이크에 스파게티 해먹고 그랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그렇지 않은데요..가족도 함께 있어서
<Seony^Work> 아 그래요?
<Seony^Work> 저는 혼자 계신줄 알았어요.
<eigenjin> 그렇지만, 크리스마스라고 뭔가 대단한것을 하진 않았습니다.
<eigenjin> ^^
<eigenjin> 뭐 대부분 유학생들이 그러하니까요
<Seony^Work> 저는, 문명5가 세일한다길래 얼른 사서 2일을 문명만 하게됐어요. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 하와이에 있으면, 크리스마스분위기가 좀 나나요
<Seony^Work> 전혀 안나죠.
<Seony^Work> 일단 날씨가 덥잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 여기도 별로랍니다.
<eigenjin> 경기가 안 좋아서인지...장식도 별로 안하고..뭐 그런것 같아요
<Seony^Work> 트리나, 아니면 꼬마전구를 집 전체에 두르는 사람들도 있긴 한데 그런거 보면서 아 크리스마스구나 하고 느끼는 정도.. ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> ^^
<eigenjin> 대도시가 아니면,,,아마도 크리스마스 분위기를 느끼는 것이 힘들것 같아요
<eigenjin> 그래도, 하와이에선,,농구경기도 하고 그러던데..
<Seony^Work> 네. 아무래도 날씨가 1년 내내 밖에서 운동할 수 있는 날씨잖아요.
<Seony^Work> 근데 1년 내내 똑같다보니까 겨울이 좀 그립긴 해요...
<eigenjin> 그런가요? 그래도 옷 걱정은 안해도 될 것 같아요
<Seony^Work> 옷 걱정은 안하는데, 대신 겨울옷이 입고싶어도 입을 수가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 심지어는 신발 걱정도... ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그렇지만, 열대섬처럼 아주 무덥거나 하지는 않나요?
<Seony^Work> 오히려 습도는 적어서 쾌적해요.
<Seony^Work> 지상낙원이라고 하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 그렇군요..그럼 살기 정말로 좋겠는데요..
<eigenjin> 싱가폴에 잠깐 놀러간 적이 있는데...에어컨 없으면, 살 수 없을 것 같던데
<Seony^Work> 여기도 덥긴 한데, 그 정도까지는 아니에요.
<eigenjin> 하와이가 땡기네요. ^^
<Seony^Work> 가을학기 총 5과목 중에 4과목 성적은 나왔는데, 문제는 남은 과목 성적이 제가 가장 알고싶었던 과목이라는 점이에요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 요사인 뭐하면서 지내나요?
<Seony^Work> 4과목은 대충 예상하고 있었는데.... 아 궁금해 죽겠네요.
<eigenjin> 전 일본만화 보고 있습니다..현재.
<Seony^Work> 저는 매일 일만하고 있어요. 학비 벌어야해서요.
<eigenjin> 성적 기다리고 있으시군요
<eigenjin> 네...
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-29
<Seony^Work> 이번학기 올 A받았는데 gpa는 3.7이 안넘네요... 아 좀 아쉽네...
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 아쉽네요.....
<Seony^Work> 그러게요... 수학 A-라서 3.7... 아 덴장...
<lyuso> ......
<Seony^Work> 그거 A 받았으면 3.68/4.0인데... 암튼 무쟈게 아쉽네요.
<lyuso> 수학......(..)
<lyuso> 수학은 어려워요......
<Seony^Work> 그러게요. 수학은 이제 끝났으니 홀가분해요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 다음 학년이 이제 다가옵니다 >_<
<Seony^Work> 그러게요... 이제 3주 남았네요
<lyuso> ...... 빨리 시작하시는구나.....
<lyuso> 미국 대학은 휴가가 짧은 가 보네요.......
<Seony^Work> 여름이 좀 길어요.
<lyuso> 그렇구나.....
<Seony^Work> 이 동네의 경우, 겨울 1달 여름 3달이죠.
<lyuso> 여름에 여행가기는 딱이겠네요.... 필리핀이면 이미 휴양지이니.....=)
<Seony^Work> 하와이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 이 동네에 필리피노가 좀 많긴 해도...
<lyuso> 아 하와이셧지 참.......
<lyuso> 그래도 하와이도 경치 좋지 않나요?
<Seony^Work> 좋죠. ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 해외여행을 north korea 밖에 가본 적이 없어서
<lyuso> 과연 다른나라들은 어떤 분위기일까 궁금하기도 해요.
<Seony^Work> 오... 아무나 못가보는데를 가보셨네요
<lyuso> 그런가요.......
<lyuso> 땅 밟을 때 말고는 크게 느낌이 없어서.......
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 해킹??? 헉 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 진행형이조
<hacking_u> 죠
<imsu> 헐~~
<imsu> 절 해킹하진 마세유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 전 선량한 약자입니더 ㅋ
<imsu> 불쌍한 사람 괴롭히지 마세요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 저는 ssl로 재접속 하겠습니다
<imsu> ㄹ ㅎ ㅇ ㅇ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> ㅋ
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 조용
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 이번 semester에 all A 받았음. ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 근데 아쉽게도 올A 받았는데 gpa가 3.7이 안되네...
<Seony^Work> 3.65
<MK-BB> 그래서 좋으시겠어요... (이말 듣구 싶은거임?)
<Seony^Work> 아니 3.7이 안되서 아쉽다는... ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 저도 이번에 비하나.-_-)
<MK-BB> 그래서 3.75 뷁
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 첫 학기 듣고 3.75 나온 건 의미가 없잖아요
<MK-BB> 아 몰라요
<MK-BB> 잡쳤습니다
<MK-BB> 아 노트북 사달라구 하려구 했더니 그 B 하나가.ㅠ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 뷁임
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 서버 리붓 안할래요 귀찮아요
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> 죽으면 살리구
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 뭐하시나요.흠
<Seony^Work> working
<Seony^Work> 돈 벌어야죠
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 넷북 사야겟어요
<MK-BB> 돈없어서
<MK-BB> 노트북 살돈도 없는 이런 그지같은
<ysunty16> #list
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-30
<MK-BB> bundo 오래만이에ㅛ
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 어쩨 술많이 했심 쩝
<lyuso> 오래간만입니다.
<bundo> 에고 에고속이야 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<MK-BB> bundo 술좀 작작... http://tinysong.com/jnk2 노래나 들으면서 해장하세요
<bundo> 떡국 먹으러 거실로 슈슝
<lyuso> .....;;
<lyuso> 나이가 드는 떡국이라.......
<MK-BB> 뷁
<nokcha> 저 안녕하세요 어제 헤드폰잭 입력시 노트북 스피커 mute 가 안는 문제로 구글링하다 무언가를 찾아서 설치를 해보았는데 오류가 나면서 설치가 안되었습니다. 그래서 다시 지웠는데 이런 사운드 기본 설정의 사운드 출력 장치가 모두 사라져 버렸네요 이거 다시 복구하는 방법이 없을까요?
<Mirnae> ipod touch (카메라달린거) 최근껀 우분투서 인식이 안돼나요? 포럼에 나와있는 프로그램들은 거의 다 깔아봐도 인식자체가 안됩니다. 카메라 없는 아이팟 touch는 인식하구요.
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요.
<han9k> 2011년이 하루반정도 남았네요.
<han9k> 2010 참 빨리 간 것 같습니다
<hanbin973> 후;;
<han9k> 무슨 문제라도?
<hanbin973> 동생 땜시 ㅜㅜ 방학이라 같이 집에 잇으니까 힘듬 ㄷ
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 어서오세요
<bundo> han9k 님 어떻게 비교한건지 이해안가유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 드레그하는데 둘다 한거죠..
<bundo> 아하
<hanbin973> 포맷하고 새로 까니까 뭔가 좋긴한데. 깔아야할게 너무 많네 ㅜㅜ
<han9k> 하난 드레그 해서 결과 값 나오면 다른 것은 열어서 그 수치와 비교를 해야되는데 둘 다 드레그 해서 그 결과를 비교한거에요..
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 그떄는요
<bundo> 자신이 설치한 리스트 만들어서
<bundo> 한방에 설치 가능합니더.
<han9k> 저도 새 하드로 교체하고 새록새록 하나씩 설치중입니다 현빈님 ^^;
<bundo> 포멧전 리스트 만들어 주세유
<han9k> 한빈님 (오타)
<bundo> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > /home/install.txt
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=55444
<bundo> 요즘 취업 어때요 ?
<bundo> 어제 저녁 6시에 그글  쓰고 나가서 망년회 나가서 흐 ~
<bundo> 저는 제가 우동 쏠려고 쓴글인데 ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 오홍 저런게 있었군요. 하지만 난 대부분 컴파일을 해서 써서 ㅜㅜ 그래서 이제부터 딱 2종류만 컴파일하기로 했어요. 파폭, 몇종류의 미디어 관련 플그램&라이브러리
<hanbin973> 걍 ogg x264 xvid mplayer ffmpeg 끗
<bundo> 한빈 중이 되남 ?
<bundo> 나무아미타불
<bundo> 컴파일 보살
<hanbin973> 몰라요 ㄷ
<bundo> 어느중이여 ?
<hanbin973> 제가 컴파일하는 이유는 파폭 제외하면 순전히 플라시보 때문인듯하네요
<bundo> 부산 땡중?
<hanbin973> 장전중 =3 ==3
<bundo> 군대식인가 장전이라
<han9k> 요즘 취업전선 꽁꽁 얼었어요..
<bundo> 그럼 han9k 내앞에 책상 하고 컴 쓰세유
<bundo> 그거 쓰던 기현씨 취업했심
<han9k> 그럴까요? 집에 있으니 잔업만 많아지네요..
<bundo> 나만 취업 못하고 ... 흑흑
<han9k> ...
<bundo> 우리 사무실 거친이들 다 취업 됨 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 다음daum.net 본사가 제주도에 있나요?
<han9k> 들어가면 다들 제주도에서 1년정도 근무 시키는 것 같아서요..
<bundo> 흐
<bundo> han9k 이메일 ?
<bundo> han9k  지메일 ?
<bundo> 로켓메일 ?
<bundo> 전에 이거로 보낸듯한데
<bundo> han9k 로켓메일로 교육내용  보냈음
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 네 확인할께요
<han9k> 파일이 올줄 알았는데 내용에 붙여넣기를 하셨어요? ...
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 5일간 교육중 하루를 맞았습니다.
<bundo> 월요일부터 금요일까지 교육인데 전 목요일 하루 입니다 헤헤
<bundo> 4시간
<bundo> 시간이 좀 부족하긴해유 헤헤
<han9k> 4시간이면 그리 짧은건 아닌데요..
<bundo> 전에도 해보니깐 4시간 부족하드라고요
<bundo> 6시간 정도가 딱인디 쩝
<bundo> 소개에 가깝죠 ㅎ
<han9k> 소개를 좀 줄여야죠 ^^;
<bundo> 강의중 쓸데 없는 이야기 덜해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 우분투 깔지마 (유투브)는 좀 빼죠? -_-;;
<han9k> 욕이 너무 많아서 좀 거부감이 들어요.. 어학연수 다녀오신분이라면 특히 (여자분이라면 더욱)
<bundo> 헉 이미 자료 떠났어요
<bundo> 강의중 안보도록할까유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네;
<han9k> 근데.. 왠일로 선생님을 모셔다가 교육하나요?
<bundo> 여름부터 계획된 거에유 헤헤
<han9k> 학교에서도 이제 M$안쓰고 러시아처럼 오픈으로 나가요?
<han9k> 아하..
<bundo> 자세한건 화요일 이야기 해줄께유
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> han9k 페북 하시나요
<han9k> 간판은 있어요
<bundo> 거기 우분투 모임 만들었는데 반응 좋습니다
<han9k> 네 거기 들어가는데요? (귀여운 물개)
<bundo> 멤버에 없던디 ?
<han9k> 그래요? 소피아님 글에 덧글 달았는데요
<bundo> 유형준 ?
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 오케오케이 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 이래서 페북하고 포럼하고 헛갈림 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 내가유 IBM 알아 봐 줄께유 쩝
<han9k> 문준님이랑 통화했습니다.
<han9k> 화요일 점심 시간에 key받기로 했어요
<han9k> bundo > IBM 어이쿠 감사합니다. (저도 알아보긴했는데 마땅한 자리는 못 찾았어요 =_=)
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> han9k 님
<bundo> han9k 님
<han9k> 네
<bundo> http://bit.ly/eeCAGh
<bundo> 모질라 신년 모임인데
<bundo> 신청하세요
<bundo> 화요일 저녁에 저기 가게
<han9k> bundo님 이건 파티인데요 =_=
<bundo> 전 신청했습니더
<bundo> 우리나라 파티는 걍 달라유
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 걍 달라요? ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 우리나라 파티는 서양파티처럼 연미복입고 샴페인 마시는거 아닙니더
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 비번이 1111 입니다
<han9k> 네 신청중입니다~
<bundo> 소속 우분투한국 이라고 하세요
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 건물이 유리상자 같네요..
<han9k> cube 영화를 연상시켜요.. =_=
<bundo> 네
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내 바로 다음이군요 13번째 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저는 12번째임
<han9k> ^^;
<bundo> 여성 퀴터제 두는 모임 정말 부럽심
<bundo> 우리도 그래보았으면 ... ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 쿼터제
<bundo> 여성 10명은
<bundo> 후발로 신청해도 해준다는거죠 쩝
<han9k> 쿼터제가 뭐죠?
<han9k> 아..
<bundo> 그니까 어 남성 30명 여성 10명
<han9k> 1/4 이라서 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 여성 10명은 늦게 신청해도 참석 가능 이런거죠
<bundo> 남성하고 여성하고 따로 받는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 성차별임 쩝
<bundo> 큭큭
<bundo> 6호선 라인이라서 누리꿈서  가기  좋아요
<bundo> 히히
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 우동은 4일 점심으로 드시겠어요?
<bundo> 아뇨 저는 3~4시쯤 먹습니더
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 참으로 먹는거죠
<han9k> 네네~
<bundo> 저는 보통 아점 먹고 사무실 12시 40분쯤 도착합니다
<bundo> 그래서 3~4시쯤 억게 되유 ㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<shriekout> MK-BB, 님
<bundo> han9k 메일 보십시유
<bundo> 우리가 파이어폭스 신년 파티에 가야하는 이유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> shriekout 연말 잘보내고 기쁜 새해 맏으시고 내년엔 장가 가시면 10만원 부주 합니다.
<bundo> 내년도만 유효
<shriekout> bundo, 님 혹시 김프가 입주해 있는 서버에 접근 권한 가지고 계십니까?
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> 넵 당근
<shriekout> 10마넌! 0ㅅ0
<bundo> 어떤 작업 원하시와요 ?
<shriekout> 김프코리아에 아이디 비번 크랙을 시도하는 사건이 자꾸 발생되고 있어서요
<bundo> 허걱 ?
<bundo> ip 블럭 하시지요 ?
<shriekout> 특정 아이피로 계속 접근하지 않을까 싶은데...
<bundo> 흠
<shriekout> 제가 그 ip를 볼 수 있는 권한이 없어서...
<bundo> 우선요
<bundo> 로그 파일을 김프로 보내 드릴께유
<shriekout> 서버 관리단에서 해결해주셔야 하지 안을까 하는데요
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> 근데 로고 볼줄 아셔?
<bundo> 나도 같이 살펴 봐드리지요
<shriekout> 대충 중복되는 아이피를 찾아보는...
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> post  rk
<bundo> post  가 계속 된걸꺼임
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> 잠시 기다리세유
<bundo> phpBB3 이 비번 3번 틀리면 계정 막히는데
<shriekout> 홈페이지 자체로 접근하는 것 같습니다.
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 3번이군요...
<bundo> 한 3일치 ?
<bundo> 아님 일주일 ?
<shriekout> 3일치 정도면 될 것 같습니다
<bundo> ssh 접속 해보세유
<bundo> 일주일치 입니더
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> 저도 로고 분석해보지요
<han9k> bundo > 메일 확인했습니다. 득실득실 많군요~
<bundo> 우리 포럼처럼 파폭이 이기는 홈피 진짜 없을꺼에요
<han9k> 그러게요
<shriekout> bundo, 권한이... root만 읽을 수 있게 되어 있습니다.
<bundo> 네 잠시만유
<bundo> 권한 바꾸었습니다
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> 로긴은 POST 입니다
<shriekout> access 단 보면 되죠?
<bundo> 우선 66.230.230.230
<bundo> 로긴 시도가 많은데 음
<bundo> 매지님아녀 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 매지님은 214 군
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 미국 로스엔젤리스 아이피군요
<shriekout> 66....
<bundo> 로긴을 너무 하는데요
<bundo> 66.230~
<shriekout> 엄청나게 했군요
<bundo> 네..
<han9k> 6만번 로그인한거에요? -_-;;
<bundo> 일단 그아이피 막아유 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 일단 아이피 막고 공지를 하는게 맞겠죠?
<bundo> IP  를 PPBB 에서 막으면
<bundo> 접근해서 억세스 불가로 보입니다
<shriekout> 흠... 어떻게 하는게 좋을까요?
<bundo> 방화벽에서 막아 버릴까나 음
<bundo> iptables 에서 80 막을까나 음
<bundo> 제가 보기엔
<bundo> 66.230은 봇같아요
<bundo> 광고 봇
<bundo> 로긴 시도가 보통 시간 단위에요
<bundo> 대충 7분에서 13분
<bundo> 그리고 로긴만 해요
<bundo> 딴 페이지 보지도 않고
<bundo> 그러니 봇이죠 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그냥 막아버리고... 상황이 어떤지 한 번 보죠
<shriekout> phpbb에서 막겠습니다.
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 네 일단 그리 하십시유
<shriekout> 넵... 감사합니다. :)
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 참 그리고요 전교조 교사 교육 서울서 하기로 쩝
<bundo> 우분투만 하루
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 내년 도는 김프도 어찌 해볼께유
<bundo> 구글 통계는 내보내기 하면
<bundo> cp949로만 나가가 아쉽슴
<bundo> 걍 구글 문서 보기로 보면 한글 표기는 되긴 하지만
<bundo> shriekout 매지님 구글 통계잘 하고 있는지요 ?
<bundo> 지메일 보십시유
<shriekout> 요즘 거의 안 들여다 보고 있습니다.
<bundo> 부라자 통게입니다.
<bundo> 헉 오타 ~~
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 오호.. 파폭이 ie를 이겼군요
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 기뻐유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 우리나라 검색 사이트도 좀 저랬으면 해요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> 그럼 멋진데 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> vim에서 66.... 이거 몇 번 검색에 걸리는지 보려면 어떻해야 하는지 아시는 분?
<bundo> shriekout cat 쓰세유
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> cat 파일 이름 | ㅎㄱ데 66.230
<bundo> cat 파일 이름 | grep  66.230
<bundo> 저는 그리 보았심더 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 몇개인지 숫자 세는게... wc 던가요...
<bundo> 네,,,
<bundo> 암튼 66.230~ 은 사람이아닙니더 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 변태거나 봇이에요
<han9k> 노트북 청소하고 다시 왔습니다..
<han9k> 1년마다 뚜껑(?) 열면, 팬에 3mm 쌓여있네요 =_=
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> gimp@ubuntu:~$ cat gimp-access.log | grep 66.230 | wc -l
<shriekout> 104
<shriekout> 하루동안 오늘 하루만 104번 로그인 시도했군요... -ㅅ-;;;
<han9k> 그정도면 학생들 하루 평균 문자 확인하는 수인데요..
<bundo> 김프관리자도 그정도 해주어야 발전합니더
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 헉 내일 영하 17도 -_-;
<bundo> 으악 방콕 해야징
<Seony> 헐... 이 동네랑 44도 차이네...
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하와이는 요즘 딱 조은가요 ?
<bundo> 오 23도
<bundo> 서울현재 영하 8도 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony> 요즘 유난히 비가 많이 와서 좀 시원하긴 한데,
<Seony> 제가 열이 많아서 좀 더워요.
<shriekout> bundo, http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2445#p5180
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> 김프 회원들 닉 보니까  우분투 회원들도 많이 보이는군요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 네... 많이 겹칩니다 :)
<bundo> 나는 김프에도 한글 닉이라서
<bundo> 로그인 시도가 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그냥 바로 로그인 됬심
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 김프코리아 웃기는게요
<bundo> http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2392
<shriekout> 헉
<bundo> 저 공지에도 광고글이 있음 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 제가... rss만 살펴봐서... ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 지우겠습니다.
<shriekout> 아... 요즘... 장난아니게...
<shriekout> http://rmgf.org 같은 경우는 태국에서 야마토온라인 이라는 게임 광고를...
<shriekout> 지금 구글에는 공격사이트라고 보고 되어서... ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 서버 업그레이드를 해야할텐데... '안녕 리눅스'로 서버구축되어 있는데...
<bundo> 우분투 포럼은 구글 통해 오는이가 70%입니다.
<shriekout> 서버 관리하시는 분이 도통... 서버 업그레이드를 하실 생각을 안하네요
<bundo> 구글 봇 중요 하죠
<bundo> 아 노래 동아리요
<bundo> 공껴사이트 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 공격
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ie 사용하시는 분들은 아무것도 모르고 그냥 사용하는 것 같고...
<shriekout> 하여튼 그래요... 서버 업그레이드 해주십사 하고 몇 번 부탁했는데...
<shriekout> 감감무소식... -ㅅ-;;;
<shriekout> 김프는 ms를 지원하니... ie가 72.62% 네요
<shriekout> 크롬이 2위... 3위가 파폭
<bundo> 난 모질라 사이트 브라우져 접속율 궁금함 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 한국 모질라요
<bundo> 신년 파티 가서 김정균옹한테 물어 봐야징  히히
<shriekout> 71 11 9... ie 크롬 파폭 순...
<bundo> 그래도 다른데 보다 큰거에요
<bundo> 다른데는  95%일꺼임
<Seony> 제 서버는 사파리가 40% ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 와... 신규 방문 브라우저 순위는
<Seony> 다 제가...
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ie 78이군요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 김프는 그래도 상관없심
<bundo> 오히려 MS OS 사용자들이 많이 써주어야 하니까요
<shriekout> 네... 그렇죠 :)
<Seony> 지금 식물대좀비 게임 4불에 할인판매 하던데 얼른 사세요.
<Seony> 악마의 게임 식물대좀비..
<bundo> Seony 님 떠돌이님 말에요
<Seony> 네
<bundo> 우분투 책써서 돈벌어서 맥북에어 산거 있죠 ..ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하하하... 대반전이네요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 담에 보면 화형임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데요 다녀 보니까요
<bundo> 하이엔드 유저는
<Seony> 나도 한국에서 맥서버 책 한 권 내볼까.
<bundo> 맥북에 리눅스 95% 맥 5% 사용하더라고요
<bundo> 리눅스 사용을 자주하고
<bundo> 편집등만 맥에서 하데요
<Seony> 네. 뭐 사람에 따라 여러가지니깐요..
<Seony> 아무래도 리눅스 쓰시는 분들은 맥이 좀 답답할 수도 있거든요
<bundo> 세미나에서 발표 잘하는 친구들 맥 써요
<Seony> 그러고보니 한국에는 맥서버에 관한 책이 전혀 없네요
<bundo> 맥도 발표때 좋터라고요
<Seony> 왜냐면, 맥에 그 유명한 키노트가 있잖아요.
<bundo> Seony 책은 하와이에서 써도 됩니다.
<Seony> 키노트 쓸려고 맥 사는 사람도 있다던데요...
<bundo> 제가 출판사 연결해줄께유
<Seony> 넵. 감사합니다.
<bundo> 국내 맥사용자 가 좀 늘은듯합니다
<bundo> 아이폰 때문에...
<Seony> 네. 예전보다는 많이 늘은 편이죠.
<bundo> 오히려 리눅보다 전망 좋은거 같아유
<Seony> 우분투 유저가 좀 많이 늘어야되는데..
<bundo> 저는 이제 러시아 처럼 국가에서 밀어 주기위한 작업 해야 겠심더
<bundo> 그러기 위해 한나라당이 집권하면 안됨 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony> 실은 저는, 맥 유저는 늘든 안늘든 별로 신경 안쓰거든요...
<bundo> 한나라당 의원들은 오픈소스에 대한 마인드 전혀  없더라고요
<Seony> 애플이라는 회사의 주력상품이니까 그거야 지들이 알아서 하는 거지만,
<Seony> 우분투를 비롯한 리눅스는 커뮤니티에 의존하잖아요.
<Seony> 어찌보면 무쟈게 열악한 환경인데.... 오히려 리눅스 유저가 좀 많이 늘어나야해요...
<bundo> ^^
<Seony> 저 요즘 가게에서 컴 고칠 때, 손님들한테 은근히 우분투 밀거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그리고요 2가지
<bundo> 1. 리더쉽 나머지 번역 좀
<bundo> 2. 내년도엔 포럼에 맥좋타는 말은 조금 안해 주시면좋겠어유
<bundo> 리더시니까유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> 리더쉽 번역은 계획만 잡아놓고 아직 못하고 있어요. 가게에서 도통 바빠서 챗 할 시간도 안되서요.
<bundo> 네..
<Seony> 포럼에서는, 실은 제가 맥 좋다는 말 안한지 꽤 오래됐어요...
<Seony> 예전에 그 사건 이 후로...
<bundo> 아무튼 중간에 한줄입니다.
<Seony> 맥 얘기는 안꺼내기로 마음 먹었죠.
<bundo> 네 그쵸
<bundo> ^^ 감사합니다
<Seony> 별말씀을요. 제가 죄송하죠.
<Seony> 그거 제가 일전에 메일 보낸거 혹시 읽어보셨어요?
<Seony> 로코팀 연장하는거요
<bundo> 네 보았습니다.
<Seony> 그러니까 재심사 받아야하거든요..
<bundo> 그거도 서니님이 신경써  주십시요
<bundo> 그건 정말 중요한 사안입니다.
<Seony> jasonjang님이 따로 말씀이 없으셔서요...
<Seony> 그냥 기다리고 있었어요
<bundo> 암튼 재심사문제는 서니님이 해주십시요
<Seony> 넵. 제가 알아보겠습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> 이번학기 성적이 잘나와서 요즘 기분이 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 흐 축하합니다.
<Seony> 감사합니다. 5과목 전과목 A 받았어요.
<han9k> 축하합니다
<bundo> 오 그래서 서니님이 짱하실땐 평점 떨어지는 리더는 받지 말라니까유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 행복은 성적순이 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그러나 리더는 성적순으로 쿨럭 ~~
<bundo> 性적순
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> =_=
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 인사이트 사장님 마인드 좋터라고요
<bundo> 바로 친해졌심더
<Seony> 거긴 어디에요?
<bundo> 맥서버 이야기 해볼께요
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14724
<bundo> 책 좋은거 많이 냈ㅈㅅ
<Seony> 아... 출판사구나...
<bundo> http://blog.insightbook.co.kr/
<Seony> 예전에 천리안 리눅스 동호회 운영진 중  한 분의 아버님이 예지각 사장님이셨죠. 지금도 그렇겠지만...
<Seony> 포근한 형님한테 여쭈면 아실텐데...
<bundo> 한빛미디어도 좀 알기는 하는데
<bundo> 거긴 전문기술서적 위주죠
<Seony> 그러고보니 제가 책을 낼만한 실력은 안되는 것 같아요.
<Seony> 책이라는 게, 아무나 내는 게 아니다보니.. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 사장은 제가 만나러 가고요 ,,, 보통 과장이나  차장 부장등은 제 사무실로 오라고 합니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony 책이란게 좀 정성이 필요하죠 ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 오~ 역시..
<bundo> 잡스처럼 키노트하라 란 책도 냈으니
<bundo> 맥에 관심 가질듯합니다
<Seony> 스티브 잡스가 세상에서 프리젠테이션을 제일 잘하는 사람이라던데 사실 저는 잘 모르겠구요,
<Seony> 키노트라는 프로그램 자체는 아주 쓸만합니다.
<Seony> 파워포인트만 써본 사람들이 키노트 보면 눈이 돌아갈 정도에요.
<popeye92> bundo, 제가 키노트로 발표했었잖아요
<bundo> 아 그쵸 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 광남이도 맥북에서 키노트로하더라고요 어떤데는 xmind
<popeye92> xmind 도 멋지죠
<Seony> xmind는 뭐에요?
<bundo> 마인드맵
<popeye92> mindmap 프로그램 중 하나인데요
<bundo> 액용도 있습니다 프리고요
<Seony> dㅏ...
<Seony> 마인드맵 사서 써볼려다 너무 비싸서 안샀어요.
<bundo> http://www.xmind.net/
<Seony> 넵. 이미 다운로드 중.. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이거 써보세요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 맥용 프로그램 12개에 50불 세일하길래 냅다 샀더니...
<bundo> 저도 리눅에서 이거씁니더 ㅎ
<popeye92> 저는 freemind 랑 xmind 둘다 씁니다.
<bundo> 요즘 리눅에서 freemind 가 별로에요
<popeye92> 그러고보니 요즘은 그냥 emacs org-mode 를 더 많이 썼군요
<popeye92> xmind 가 freemind 보다 어떤게 더 좋은가요?
<bundo> freemind 가 리눅에서 잘 죽어요
<bundo> 그때가 9.04 였어요
<bundo> 그래서 xmind 사용을 더 권하는 중입니다.
<bundo> 프리마인드는 한글 메뉴고
<bundo> 그러긴 한데 자꾸 뻣어서리 .. 쩝
<popeye92> 네..소중한 정보 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<popeye92> 슬슬 퇴근 준비를..
<Seony> 음... 아직 학생이라 이런 마인드맵 종류의 어플이 필요하진 않군요.
<Seony> 그래도 한 번 시간 날 때 조금씩 써서 익혀놔야겠어요
<popeye92> 오..xmind 는 portable 도 있었군요.. 그냥 USB 에 담으면 아무데서나 쓰겠네요..
<Seony> 마인드맵 종류 어플이 상당히 많네요.
<Seony> http://www.thethinkings.com/blog/2009/01/-mac-mindmap-apps.html
<popeye92> 이제 xmind 로 통일...감사합니다. 진짜 퇴근모드 ㅎ
<MK-BB> .
<MK-BB> 쩝
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-31
<han9k> 안녕하세요? 2010 마지막 날이군요
<Hanos> 그동안 XChat 을 켜놓기만하고 제대로 대화 한번 못해봤네요. ^^
<Hanos> 저는 오늘 대목이라 밤까지 근무합니다.
<Hanos> 아무튼... 모두 모두 새해 복 많이 받으세요. ^^
<Seony^Work> Hanos, 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<han9k> 복 많이 받으세요
<Seony^Work> han9k, 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<han9k> 서니님도요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<bundo> 여러분 2011년 새해 복많이 받으세요 http://is.gd/jP5a7 ^^;
<semosi> 얼마남지 않은 2010년의 시간들을 잘 정리하시고 새해에는 좋은 일들 많이 생기세요 ^^
<semosi> 오늘 파이어폭스 연결상태가 영 안좋군요
<semosi> 여턴 새해가 오고있고 한해가 가고 있는데 쓸쓸한 분들은 말씀으로나마 마음을 달래 보시죠..컴온~~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-01
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<Tommy8> Ello mates?
<Tommy8> does any one want to chat?
<kkb110> [Time Square, NYC] New Year(2011) Live http://cdn2.earthcam.com/earthcam/ts/index.html?cam=broadcast_nye2011#
<shriekout> http://yfrog.com/h4q1xnvj 떡국!
<shriekout> =33
<Greylar> Some English-speaking friendly Korean?
<Greylar> I need to ask a favor :S
<Greylar> Some English-speaking friendly Korean?
<Greylar> I need to ask a favor :S
<Greylar> There are some nice Korean who speaks English?
<Greylar> Is anyone of Korea who speaks English?
<SpankyJ> Is someone here in korea? :D
<SpankyJ> i need help please
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-02
<lyuso> 분도님도 새해 복 많이받으세요. =)
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> bundo님께서 댓글 점수를 주시네요.. C 받으면 어떻게되요? o,O
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 그냥 새해맞이로 pcandme 님과 장난중이에요
<han9k> 그런것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서로 얼굴 본적은 없지만
<bundo> 둘이 장난 잘 칩니더'
<bundo> 글도 맘에 들고요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^
<bundo> 왜 머가 더 좋다 그거 아주 주관 적이거든요
<han9k> 그렇죠..
<bundo> 또갠히 말타툼에 소지도 크고요
<han9k> 현재 쓰는 컴퓨터 시스템에 따라서 그럴수도 있구요..
<bundo> 네
<han9k> 분도님 궁금한 것이 있어요. 코분투 관련
<bundo> 네..
<han9k> 분도님께서 코분투 iso올리신 것을 보면, 메뉴나 그런것이 영어로 되어 있는데요, 설치하면 한글로는 나오거든요? 그래서 그 심는 live cd/usb랑 심어지는 이미지 차이는 알 것 같은데요
<han9k> live cd/usb메뉴에도 한글로 나오게하고 한글 입력기를 쓰게 하려면 어떻게 해야되죠?
<bundo> ?
<han9k> live cd/usb 커스터마이징 하는 튜토리얼을 보고 있는데, 심어질 이미지에 대한 업데이트나 커스터마이징만 나와서요..
<han9k> 그러니까.. iso 받아서 live cd/usb를 굽고나서
<bundo> 전화로 합시다 덕담도할겸
<han9k> 그것으로 부팅하면 시스템 언어가 영어로 =_=
<bundo> ndsin 새해복많이 받으세유
<ndsin> 네
<han9k> 제가 미국에서 prepaid(선불전화)만 사용해서 전화하면 돈나가는줄 알아요 ^^;
<ndsin> 분도님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 흠..이상한 문제가 생겼네요 -_-
<han9k> 아까 말씀드린 "코분투 설치" 아이콘 없에려고 그 메뉴 이름에 오른쪽 클릭을 했더니, "패널 추가"등 몇가지가 뜨더니..
<han9k> 지금 상단 패널 얼어버렸습니다..
<bundo> ㅋ
<han9k> 재부팅하고 올께요;;
<bundo> 그거 없애는 건 메뉴편집서
<bundo> 그거 없애는 건 메뉴편집서
<han9k> 메뉴 편집 찾고 있습니다..
<han9k> 시스템 > 기본 메뉴 > 주 메뉴 (요기죠?)
<bundo> 그거도 되고
<han9k> 다른 방법은 어떻게 하죠?
<bundo> 그냥위 그놈 메뉴에서 오른마우스
<bundo> 메뉴편집
<han9k> 그거하니까 메뉴가 얼어서, 스크린 잠그기 > 사용자 전환 한 후에 재부팅 시켰어요 -_-
<bundo> 그놈메뉴(프로그램, 위치, 시스탬)
<han9k> 아하~
<han9k> 하위 안들어가서 하는거군요
<bundo> 주메뉴 바로나오죠 ^^;
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 분도인 인장(4글자 도장)을 애인 보여줬더니
<han9k> 도강, 인분.. 으로 읽어요 -_-;
<bundo> 강도부인 이에유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 분도님(오타)
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> wet 필리핀에서 새해복많이 받으세요
<han9k> 멀리 사시는군요~ 해피 뉴이어 wet님
<wet>  새해복 많이 받으세요
<bundo> han9k 님 친절히 답해 달라잖아요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 불친절했나요?^^;
<han9k> 서버 사용자가 아닌것 같아서 그렇게 일단 말씀드렸습니다;
<bundo> 제 답변 보십시유
<bundo> 으흐흐
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이제 친절히 오타 수정좀해야징
<han9k> 근데요.. 글 짤렸어요. wget명령쪽으로요
<bundo> 수정중 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> code 처리하시면 될것 같아요
<bundo> 오타 수정하며 다 했습니다
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 약간 비꼰 거에유
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 질문자 비꼬기 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 넹?
<han9k> 그리 비꼰것 같진 않은데요 =_=;
<bundo> 추가 댓들 보세유
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 추가 댓글
<han9k> 넵
<han9k> 친절한 제거 방법까지.. =_=;
<bundo> 오타 수정및 내용 추가 했어유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저처럼 자신이 올린 글 헤매다가 몇달 후에 확인하는 유저가 아니길 바랍니다 ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어린친구 같아요
<bundo> 중 또는 고
<han9k> 네.. 16살정도
<han9k> 일요일이여서 성경을 바탕으로 돌아가는 종교에 대해서 공부하는데, 모르는 것을 많이 배우네요.
<han9k> 베드로가 세운 교회를 바탕으로 있는 로마 교황청이 있고 신라시대에 경교가 전파되어서 신라때 성모/아기예수 금/동상도 보게되구
<han9k> 마가(Mark) 세운 교회는 아프리카/중동에 세워져서 로마와는 다른 교황이 있고.. =_=
<han9k> (우분투와는 전혀 관계가 없습니다)
<Seony> 하지만 교회에서 얘기하는 가브리엘 대천사가, 이슬람의 마호메트에게 계시를 준 그 가브리엘과 같다는 사실은 교회에서 안가르쳐주죠...
<han9k> 그렇죠
<han9k> 저도 그건 사우디 아라비아에서 살면서 얘기 들어서 알게되었어요..
<Seony> 더 놀라운 사실은, 예수님 사후 200년 간 이스라엘 주변국 그 어떠한 나라에서도 예수님을 언급한 역사서가 없다는 사실 역시 안가르쳐줍니다...
<han9k> 프랑스요?
<Seony> 다시 말해서, 존재 자체에 의문을 가진다는 사실이에요.
<han9k> 네..
<Seony> 뭐 사후라기보단 AD 1년부터 200년까지 그 어떠한 역사서에도 언급된 적이 없다는 점...
<han9k> 왜 그런지 궁금하네요 ^^
<Seony> 실은 딱 한번 언급이 된 적이 있었는데요,
<Seony> "이러이러한 사람이 왕을 자처했다가 사형당했더라" 정도의 단 한구절만 언급되어있었어요.
<Seony> 다시 말해서, 그 누구도 목격한 적이 없는 그나마도 입으로 저 한 구절만 전해졌다는 사실입니다...
<han9k> 괜히 그 사형 당했다는 사람 따르는 사람으로 여겨져서 죽을까봐 숨었는지도 모르겠네요
<bundo> 그래서 신학 대학 3년때 많이 나갑니다.
<bundo> 신이 형성 과정 배우거든요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 자퇴요?
<bundo> 네..
<Seony> 네. 원래 사실 신학과에서 이탈하는 학생들이 꽤 많다고 해요.
<han9k> 저런
<Seony> 그러니까, 예수님의 존재 자체에 의문점이 너무나 많다고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 일각에서는 목사님 포함해서 "가슴에 손을 얹고 진심으로 예수님이 존재했었다고 생각하십니까"라고 물어보면 그렇지 않다라고 대답할 사람들이 꽤 많다고도 해요...
<han9k> 요즘 과학 기술이면 그 피 한방울 있으면 신체복제/재건축이 가능하지 않나요? (피가 어디서 구할지는 모르겠지만요..)
<bundo> 예수를 실존 인물로는 봅니다.
<bundo> 단 그의 행적을 의심 하지요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 일단은 4대복음서부터도 서로 다 말이 다른 것도 그렇고..
<han9k> 약간 차이는 있겠죠, 관점차이로요
<Seony> 아뇨. 관점의 차이가 아니라 사실의 차이요.
<han9k> 아..
<Seony> 돌아가신 날짜가 누가랑 마태랑 다르거든요..
<Seony> 아 마가인가... 해깔리네.
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 근데 암튼 신학자들도 고민 많이 하는 부분이에요. 공관복음서간 내용이 너무 상이해서요..
<han9k> 한국이랑 중국도 어천절 날이 다른데요 뭐 ^^;
<Seony> 그건 국가가 다르잖아요.
<Seony> 성경에서 뭐 수십개 나라 얘기하는 것도 아니고, 이스라엘 조그만 동네 얘기하는 건데요.
<han9k> 근데 어천절에 주된 근본인은 같은걸요..
<Seony> 한 가지 재밌는 사실을 하나 더 말씀드리자면요,
<bundo> 백제 신라도 300~400년경 작은 부족국가죠
<Seony> 물을 포도주로 바꾸는 기적, 동정녀에게 태어난 아이, 동방박사가 찾아온 것, 그리고 12월 24일에 태어난 것 등등은요, 예수님이 태어나기 이전 수많은 나라에서 수천년 전부터 되풀이되던 신화였어요...
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 다 아는 사실인데 새삼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 수십개의 나라에서 약 5천년간이나 똑같은 스토리가 되풀이되던 내용이었죠..
<bundo> 암행어사 박문수요
<bundo> 그도 다른 암행어사 이야기가 함쳐  졌답니다.
<bundo> 합쳐진거죠
<han9k> 저런 =_=
<Seony> 네. 실존하지 않았던 인물이라고 하더라구요.
<bundo> 우리 조상 강감찬도
<Seony> 가상일 확률이 높다네요.
<bundo> 다른 말들이 더 추가되고 만들어 진거지요
<bundo> 원래 영웅은 더 말이 추가 됩니다
<bundo> 저도 마우스 만으로 코딩가능하다는 말 생길지 모릅니더
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 오래되면 될수록 추가된 내용(부록?)도 많겠네요
<bundo> 이 비슷한 예지요
<han9k> 분도님 마우스로만 코딩 가능하잖아요.(가상 키보드)
<han9k> 시간이 많이 걸려서 그렇죠 =_=
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 "이브 온라인"이라는 게임을 주목하고 있는데, 제 평생 이 정도 스케일의 게임은 처음 보는 것 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아! 우주~
<han9k> 저도 그거 좋아해요. 근데 리눅스용으로 되나요?
<Seony> 된다던데요.
<han9k> o.O
<Seony> 클랜끼리 전쟁 붙으면 한 천명 모이는 건 기본이라네요
<han9k> 구정 지나면 다시 해봐야겠네요.. 달토끼라는 corp에 있었어요 ^^;
<Seony> 아... 저는 트라이얼로 이제 처음 시작했는데, 아무 것도 몰라서 튜토리얼 열심히 보고있어요.
<Seony> 이브가, 시간 많이 투자 안해도 되더라구요.
<han9k> 온라인 안해도되죠 ^^;
<han9k> 오프라인에서도 스킬은 오르니까요
<Seony> 네. 그런 건 정말 좋은 거 같아요.
<Seony> 자유도 면에서도 정말 최고인거 같고..
<han9k> 네. 전함이 크다고 다 센것도 아니구요 ^^;
<Seony> 엔하위키 말로는, 러시아 석유재벌이 현찰 박치기로 얼라이언스 매수하려는 게임이라고 하더라구요.
<han9k> 헉.. 그 사람이 온라인 게임에 관심 있을 줄은 몰랐네요.
<Seony> 근데 문제는, "사기도 게임의 일부다"라는 운영진... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 러시아 유저가 많긴해요.. 중국이랑
<Seony> 버디인가? 그거 하면 버디 주시는 분도 한달 공짜 생긴다더라구요.
<Seony> 버디 알아보려고 이브 한국 커뮤니티 가입하니까, 글 쓰려면 1주일 기다리라길래 그냥 트라이얼 시작해버렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 근데 그 버디가요, 유료 버디를 말하는것 같아요.
<Seony> 네. 맞아요. 정상적으로 돈 내고 하는 사람들...
<han9k> 버디 추천 받고 게임하면 21+유료(한달)이 되고, 추천 해준사람이 1달 무료가 추가되요
<Seony> 실은 와우를 해볼까 하다가, 이브가 훨씬 나을 거 같아서요.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 와우랑은 좀 분위기가 다른 것 같아요
<Seony> 실은 와우도 해볼려고 혼자 잠시 해본적 있는데, 아는 사람 없으니까 너무 힘들더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 이브는 굳이 아는 사람이 없더라도 회사에 들어가면 되더라구요.
<han9k> 네.. 맞아요.
<Seony> 그런 점에 있어서도 제 스타일에 잘 맞고..
<Seony> 주위에 겜하는 사람이 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 꼽(회사) 들어가면 초보도 고수랑 같이 돌아다닐 수있어서 좋죠
<Seony> 나주엥 구정 지나서 han9k님 다시 하시게 되면 제가 좀 붙어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하 먼저 하셔도되요
<han9k> 한국인 꼽도 많고, 외국꼽에 들어간 한국 사람도 많아요
<Seony> 오늘도 무슨 초보 튜토리얼 하는데, 스킬 없다고 진행이 안되서 스킬 다 될 때까지 기다리고 있거든요. 20시간... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네.. 너무 급하게 못하게 막아서 그건 좋아요
<han9k> 안그러면 한국처럼 밤새서 랩업하고 몸 망가지잖아요 =_=
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맞아요. 하루종일 게임 안해도 되더라구요...
<han9k> 옛날 튜토리얼 3가지 다하시고 새 튜토리얼 하시면 기본은 아실 것이에요.
<Seony> 저도 그냥 외국인 꼽에 들어가려구요...
<Seony> 네. 지금 2가지 기본 튜토리얼 끝내고, 배달하는 튜토리얼 하고있어요
<han9k> 네 의사소통 문제 없으실테니 그것도 좋죠.
<Seony> 나중에 han9k님 하시게 되면 저도 회사에 좀 소개시켜주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기왕이면 같이 하면 좋잖아요
<han9k> x3나 프리렌서 같은 게임 하신 적 있으면 금방 적응되요.
<Seony> 안해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 실은 온라인 게임은 리니지2 베타 이후로 손 뗐거든요.
<Seony> 그동안 콘솔겜만 했었는데... 뭔가 하나만 오랫동안 할 수 있는 게 있어야할 거 같더라구요..
<han9k> 이브 온라인 좋죠. 항상 매달리지 않아도되고, 전투, 연구개발, 생산, 장사, 배달, 광부(?)등..  직종도 많아서요
<han9k> 이브온은 직종이 너무 많아요 -_-;;
<Seony> 네... 그게 어디서 보니까, 직업이라는 게 따로 없는데 굳이 나누자면 그렇단 거지 직업은 있어도 그만 없어도 그만이더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 혼자 하니까 좀 그래서, 이번에 와우 시작한 아는 동생녀석한테 붙을까 고민 중이에요.
<Seony> 그냥 꿋꿋히 버틸까... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 와우도 해보세요 ^^;
<Seony> 시간이 적다보니 이것저것 할 여력이 안되서요...
<Seony> 겜은 좋아하는데 할 상황은 안되고... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 와우는 짬짬이 하기는 좀 그렇죠? ^^;
<Seony> 뭐 레벨 80까지 올리고 어디 소속되면 1주일에 한 번씩만 해도 된다고는 하는데, 거기까지가 곤란해서요.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 근데 와우는 유저가 적어서 항상 만나는 사람만 만나지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 그게 무슨 레이드 라는 게 있는데, 그걸 갈 때 보통 25명에서 30명 정도가 팀을 이뤄서 간대요..
<han9k> 네, 직업별로 우르르 가죠 ^^;
<han9k> 저는 와우 말고 Everquest2를 했는데 와우랑 둘다 비슷해요..
<Seony> 그게 그렇게 재밌다는데, 문제는 거기까지 갈려면 아무래도 학교는 졸업을 하고나서 해야할 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네.. 처음에 랩 올릴때 시간 투자가 오래 걸리죠. 그리고 고랩되면 질려서 업데이트 때만 잠시 한두달 하고 또 장기 잠수 타고 그래요 ^^;;
<Seony> 근데 제가 어디서 알아보니까 렙업이 쉽다더라구요. 그래서 혼자 해봤는데, 레벨 10까지 올리는데 3일이나 걸렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 헉? -_-;
<han9k> 에버2는 20랩까지 이틀 걸려요;
<Seony> 흐... 근데 나중에 알고보니까, 렙업이 빠르고 쉽다는 건 도와주는 사람이 있을 경우라더라구요.
<han9k> 네.. 아무래도  MMO니까 혼자하는것보다 그룹/파티에 껴서 해야 빠르죠
<han9k> 근데 파티 구하는게 쉬운지 모르겠네요..
<Seony> 그래서 트라이얼 쿠폰으로 무려 2번이나 해봤는데도... 혼자서는 안되겠더라구요. 접었어요.
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 이브온은 한국 사람 많아서, 쪼르르(파티 플레이)가면 다른 꼽 한국 사람들이 초대해줘요
<Seony> 네... 전체 인구수에 비례해서 한국사람이 너무 없다보니 한국사람들끼리는 잘해준다고 하더라구요...
<han9k> 한국 사람 120명 있죠? -_-;
<Seony> 헐... 엄청 적군요.
<Seony> 알게모르게 외국꼽에서 노는 사람들도 많다고 하더라구요..
<han9k> 네. 말 안되도 스카웃되서 가시는 분도 있어요
<Seony> 오... 장비가 좋은갑다...
<han9k> 처음에는 한국 사람 많았는데 회사가 갈라져서 그런것도 있구요
<han9k> 제가 있던 달토끼도 3~4개로 갈라졌네요;
<Seony> 이브 코리아 커뮤니티 가니까, 해적질하는 회사도 광고하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네, 그 사람들 착한데, 게임 상에서는 해적질해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 용개의 영향이 크군 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 초보라도 친절하게 유해(유저 해적)법을 잘 가르쳐주시죠
<Seony> han9k님은 언제 다시 시작하세요?
<Seony> 혹시 이번 주에라도 시작하신다면 제가 버디 요청을.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 구정 지나야 자리 잡힐 것 같은데요, 제 계정이 지금 돈을 않내서 안되구요, 버디 소개해 주실분은 많아요 ^^;
<han9k> 그리고, 3달 이상 하신 분 중에 돈 안내고 하시는 분도 있어요
<Seony> 버디와 함께 도움을 주실...(금전 말구요)
<bundo> han9k 님 분도 뻬세유
<han9k> 이브온 특성상 게임내 통화되는 돈으로 1달 사용료를 살수 있어서요
<bundo> 자꾸 여자애가 불러유
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 놈도 있어요 추천 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 이미 아이디를 개설해서 하고있는데, 버디 받을려면 아이디 새로내야되죠?
<han9k> ^^;;
<Seony> 아... 트라이얼이니까 그냥 테스트 아이디로 만들껄 그랬나..
<han9k> 네. 새로 만들어야되요.
<han9k> 가끔 steam에서 $5 이벤트 하는데 그때 기회를 잡으시는 것도 좋아요
<han9k> 저 할때 2번 했는데 (제작년과 작년) 저는 둘다 놓쳤습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 5불 받을려고 기다리고싶진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아뇨.. $5에 한달이요. ^^;
<Seony> 아... 그래도 괜찮아요. 그래봐야 한 달에 $14 이잖아요. 점심 두끼만 아끼면 되는데요 뭐... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 지금이 방학이기 때문에 지금 얼른 기반을 잡아놔야하거든요.
<Seony> 아.. 근데 맥용 클라이언트가 한글챗이 안되는데 그것도 고민이군요...
<han9k> 이브온 아이디 알려주시면 제가 있는 꼽에 물어봐서 버디 초대 보내드리라고 할까요?
<Seony> 네 부탁드릴께요
<Seony> 일단 아이디는 jswlinux입니다.
<Seony> 종족이나 캐릭터는 뭐가 좋은지 몰라서, 그냥 제일 먼저 나오는 걸로 골랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 종족이나 캐릭은 전혀 문제 없어요.
<Seony> 네. 그래서 그냥 아무거나로 골랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 나중에 스킬 배우면 다 똑같아 지는데, 시작만 달라요.
<han9k> 특화 된 것으로 몇주 빨리 시작하는데, 나중에 시간 투자하면 차이가 없거든요..
<Seony> 오 그렇군요.
<Seony> 방학 동안에 열심히 하고, 평소에는 스킬만 찍어놓고 하면 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네 스킬만 찍어도 많이 도움됩니다.
<Seony> 아... 튜토리얼 진행하려고 다시 들어가보니까 아직 스킬 10시간 남았네요... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 스킬도 스킬 트리 보시면서 하면 좋아요..
<han9k> 특정 무기를 쓰고 싶으면 그 스킬을 찍으면 어떤 것을 먼저 찍어야되는지 나오고요
<Seony> 아직은 뭘 찍어야되는지 몰라서, 시간대 짧은 순으로 막 찍고 있어요
<han9k> 특정 선박을 빨리 타고 싶을때 어떻게 찍어야되는지 시뮬레이트 해주는 것도 있습니다.
<Seony> 근데 그거 스킬 보니깐요, 인더스트리 1단에 마이닝 레벨 3이라고 되어있는데, 저는 그게 인더스트리 3단인줄 알았거든요...
<Seony> 아무리해도 튜토리얼 진행이 안되길래 보니까 이게 아닌가보구나 하고 눈치는 챘지만 암튼 좀 해깔리더라구요.
<han9k> 인더스트리는 3단 찍어도 좋아요
<han9k> 나중에 쓰게됩니다.
<han9k> 연습용으로 하시고 새로 키우셔도되요 ^^;
<Seony> 인터넷 블로그에 여기저기 나온 글들을 닥치는대로 읽고있는데 일단은 아직 많이 해깔려요.
<Seony> 그래서 도움을 주실 분이 필요한 거라.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네.. 저는 천천히 3달 하니까 기본을 알겠더라구요.
<han9k> 그만큼 내용이 많아서 한주내로 이브를 다 아시는 분은 못봤어요 ^^;;
<Seony> 네. 워낙 방대하더라구요.
<han9k> 광캐는 것을 자동 시키고, 스크린 세이버로 활용하시는 분도 몇분 봤어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니 어디선가 1기가짜리 스크린세이버라는 말을 봤어요
<han9k> 초반에는 해적들이 잠수부구나.. 하고 때리는데, 나중에 큰 마이닝 선박이면 드론이 알아서 광캐고 막아주거든요 ^^;
<han9k> 1기가짜리 스크린 세이버 맞죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브가 한 가지 좋은게, 사양이 너무 낮아서 편하더라구요.
<Seony> 게임 띄워놔도 cpu사용률이 20%도 채 안나오니까 띄워놓고 딴거 해도 괜찮더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네.. 지금보니까 맥도 지원되는군요?
<han9k> 이브 온 하는 사람 중에 멀티 클라이언트 하는 사람도 많아요
<han9k> 수송하면서 스스로 다른 클라이언트 띄워서 호송하구요 ^^;
<Seony> 컴 한 대에서 클라이언트 두 번 실행하는 건가봐요?
<han9k> 근데 맥에서 돌리시는거죠?
<Seony> 네.
<han9k> 네. 다중 클라이언트 하시던데요. 윈도에서는
<han9k> 맥은 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> 뭐 일단은 게임을 알아가는 게 중요하니.. ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 스킬 완료되면 스맛폰에 알려주는 기능도 있어요
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 대단하다..
<han9k> 계정에 가보시면 유저마다 API코드가 있어서요
<han9k> 그런 앱 추가해도되고, 윈도에서는 유틸리티가 있어요
<Seony> 그건 인터넷에서 봤어요
<han9k> 네 ^^
<Seony> 그나저나 한글폰트가 안나와서 해결을 해야하는데 구글링해도 답이 안나오네요.
<Seony> 말은 영어로 하더라도 읽을 수는 있어야 채팅에 참여도 할텐데..
<han9k> 마이크로 하세요 ^^;
<han9k> 운전하시느라 타이핑 안하시고 말씀하시는 분도 계시는데요
<Seony> 아... 마이크..
<Seony> 운전이라면, 차에 노트북 연결해서 하시는 거에요?
<han9k> 선박 운전요. 여러대 혼자 운전하시느라 마이크로 대화하세요 ^^;;
<Seony> 아.... 손이 바쁘셔서 그런 거군요
<Seony> 아무래도 한글 때문에 vmware 띄워놓고 해야할 것 같네요.
<han9k> 혹시 맥에서 한글 쓰는 법 있는지 글 올려볼께요
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<Seony> 아참... 진짜 궁금한 게 하나 있는데요,
<Seony> 함선이나 쉽을 수동으로 운전할 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<Seony> 우클릭해서 orbit이나 approach 안하면 가만히 있는 거 말고는 되는 게 없더라구요.
<han9k> 그냥 속도 올리면 앞으로 가게되는 것은 있는데요
<Seony> 방향 전환은 안되구요?
<han9k> 수동 운전은 못 봤어요. 목표가 없으면 전환할 이유가 없어서요..
<han9k> 전투도 거의 자동 아니면 반자동이라서요..
<Seony> 그럼 대규모 전투시 대부분의 함선들이 한 군데 옹기종기 모여있겠군요.
<han9k> 완전 수동은 없습니다 ^^;
<han9k> 대규모할때는 align leader하면 함선이 정렬됩니다.
<han9k> 100대 규모면 장관이죠 ^^;
<Seony> 오... 그렇구나...
<han9k> 사용하시는 맥 운영체제 버전이 어떻게되죠?
<Seony> 드론랜드워인가... 그 이름 붙은 전투는 800:500이었다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 10.6이요.
<han9k> 맥 사용하시는 분중에 한글 안된다고 글 올린 분은 없네요;
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 네. 그래서 제가 고민을... 검색을 해도 안나와서요..
<han9k> 헉.. 800:500 이면 몇시간 싸웠겠네요 =_=;
<han9k> 근데 작전을 잘짜면 100:500 해도 이길거에요 이브 선박 특성상 ^^;
<Seony> 전략전술이 중요하군요
<han9k> 네. 랩이 오를 수록 요상한(?) 전자장비가 탑재된 선박으로 전투를 크게 바꿔놓더군요
<Seony> 아... 네. 그거 웹서핑하다 봤어요
<lyuso> EVE Online 은......
<han9k> missile lock을 몇초간 방지하는 것부터, 선박 warp out 못하게해서 수리 못하게 하면서 작전이 다양해요
<lyuso> 1년정도 해야 [Aㅏ....] 란 느낌이더군요.
<han9k> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> lyuso님도 이브 해요?
<lyuso> 하다가 접었어요......
<Seony> 오.. 그쿠나... 저는 이번에 해볼려구요
<lyuso> 펜티엄 4로는 이제 한계에 다달았네요.
<han9k> ^^;
<lyuso> 하루에 딱 4시간정도만 1년하시면 재미있게 할 수 있는 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 그렇구나... 저는 그냥 하루에 한 시간 정도만...
<han9k> 퇴근 후에 하루 1~2시간 하시는 분도 많아요
<han9k> 저녁 시간에 몰리죠 ^^;
<Seony> 네. 저도 그 정도만... 그 정도만 해도 되는 겜이라서 선택한 것이기도 하구요
<lyuso> 네.  딱 그렇더라구요
<lyuso> [퇴근후]
<han9k> evemon(eve onlin monitor), EFT (eve fitting tool)등 유틸리티가 있는데 전부 윈도 전용이네요.. 맥은 wine돌려야된다고 나오구요 =_=
<Seony> 유틸은 괜찮아요. 아직 그정도 쓸 단계는 아니니깐요
<bluesky6> hello
<han9k> 저는 잠시 윈도로 부팅합니다.
<han9k> eve online 지금 steam 에서 $9.99 네요 ㅋㅋ;
<lyuso> 한달 9.99
<lyuso> ..
<han9k> 넵
<han9k> 버디하시면 버디 해주신분께서 이브 온라인 게임돈 지원 해주시는데 그게 좀 도움이되요
<han9k> 머리에 꼽는 임플렌트나 스킬북이 비싸거든요.. =_=
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ........=_=
<lyuso> 쩝
<Seony> 근데 요새는 안해준다네요
<lyuso> 게임머니로도 이용이 가능하긴 하지만
<lyuso> 그럴려면 정말로 고생해야.....
<Seony> 그게 게임돈 지원해주는 액수가 좀 커서, 요새는 잘 안해준대요...
<lyuso> 쩝.......
<Seony> 저는 뭐, 액수가 커서 무리라면 그냥 바라진 않구요, 그냥 잘 모를 때 도움이나 좀...
<han9k> 전에 280 정도 해줬던것 같아요..
<han9k> 9달만에 물가가 어찌 변했나 모르겠네요
<Seony> 일단 저야 어차피 결제는 할 거고, 기왕 버디해주신 분 공짜 한달이나 드리게, 좀 기다려야죠.
<han9k> 버디는 트라이얼하면 안되요.
<han9k> 다른 프로모션이랑도 겹치면 안되구요...
<Seony> 그러니까, 제가 결제만 하면 되잖아요.
<han9k> 네 근데 버디 하려면, 이메일로 가는데, 그 이메일로 새 계정을 만들어야되서요
<Seony> 잉? 그래요?
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 지금 읽어봤더니 약간 바뀌었네요
<Seony> 제가 아까 그 이브 코리아에서 봤는데, 트라이얼 가입하고 그 아이디로 받으면 된다고 봤거든요...
<han9k> 그건 옛날 방식이에요
<Seony> 그럼 버디를 해서, 결제를 해야 한 달 공짜로 간다는 얘기는 곧 트라이얼을 가입해서 결제를 해야한다는 건데, 지금은 바뀌었다는 얘기군요
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 지금은 버디를 초대하면 21일 무료에 1달 결제가 되어서 21일 추가가되고
<han9k> 버디 초대 보낸 사람은 30일 무료가 추가되요
<Seony> 그러면 먼저 버디 초청을 받아서 그걸로 새로 가입을 해야되는 거에요?
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 아... 그럼 버디 초청받을 거면 지금 하고있는 게 의미가 없구나...
<han9k> 네 ^^;;
<han9k> 버디 초대를 받으면 그것으로 21일 무료가 되요
<Seony> 문제는 해주실 분이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저희 꼽에 물어보고요.. 안계시면 제가 보낼께요..
<Seony> 오홋... 넵
<han9k> 일단 지금 계정으로 연습 하고 계세요 ^^;
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 혹시 트라이얼 탈퇴도 되나요?
<Seony> 지금 아이디를 그대로 쓰고싶어서요.
<Seony> 도움 많이 주시면 제가 상황봐서 한 명 더 소개시켜드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 아이디는 삭제하시면 그 아이디로 새로 만들 수 있어요
<Seony> 오 그렇군요.
<han9k> 저도 그래서 일주일 키웠다가 처음부터 다시했습니다 ^;
<Seony> 이브 홈피가서 확인해볼께요.
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 캐릭명은 상관없는데, 아이디 때문에요..
<han9k> 아하..
<Seony> 뭐, 정 방법이 없다면야 할 수 없지만요..
<han9k> 맥에서 한글 쓰는 법이 나왔는데요
<han9k> 알트탭해서 다른 곳에 한글로 적은 후에 이브온으로 넘어와서 붙여넣기 하라네요..
<han9k> 저분 왠지 윈도에서 쓰시는 분이 남긴 글 같네요 -_-;
<han9k> 제작년 패치로 한글문제가 있었거든요..
<Seony> 그건 알고있는데요, 제가 궁금한 건 폰트 자체가 깨져나와서 아예 읽는 것조차 불가능하거든요...
<han9k> 헉
<Seony> 쓰는 거야 영어로 쓰면 다들 알아보시겠지만, 제가 답답하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네.. 질문 추가로 올렸습니다.
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<han9k> 보통 직장 끝나고 많이하셔서 내일 저녁에나 사람들 많이 보실꺼에요..
<Seony> 그렇겠군요
<han9k> 저희 꼽에서는 16분 읽으셨는데 답변이 없네요 =_=;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 요즘은 버디요청도 안하고 안받나봐요.
<han9k> 작년에 문제가 좀 생겼어요..
<Seony> 웹서핑 좀 해봤는데 왠지 그런 거 같더라구요...
<han9k> 버디사기때문에 이브온 코리아에서 버디 게시판을 없엤죠
<Seony> 아... 그 지원금만 받고 튀는 거요...
<han9k> 그것도 있지만, 그 반대도요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<han9k> 오래하신분은 전투나 생산해서 게임돈으로 한달 계정비를 내시는데, 전에는 그 가격이 그리 비싸지 않았어요
<han9k> 요즘 비싸져서 지원 안하나보네요..
<Seony> 네. 지금은 비싸다는 글을 봤어요
<han9k> 시세가 오르락내리락해요 ^^;
<Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요.
<han9k> 유저가 많으면 비싸지려나요?
<Seony> 꼽 홍보 게시판에서 달토끼 홍보글 봤어요.
<han9k> 네. 몇일전에 올리셨네요
<han9k> 세개 회사인데 하나처럼 움직여요
<Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...
<han9k> 초보용꼽이 따로있죠 ^^;
<han9k> 누가 회사에 전쟁을 걸면 회사를 옮겨다니기도 하구요
<Seony> 피해받기 싫어서요?
<han9k> 세군데 다 걸리면 숨어다니는 분도 있죠
<han9k> 네..
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<han9k> 전쟁걸리면 비상 사태라 지시에 따라야되요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇겠죠.
<han9k> 게임 내에 faction이라는 것이 있는데 그것을 올리려고 게임내 회사에 몇주에서 몇달 가입하시는 분도 계세요.
<Seony> 그건 뭐에요?
<han9k> 그래야 해당 지역에 clone을 심는다던가 무역/이동/매매(선박)을 할 수 있거든요.
<han9k> 매매를(오타)
<han9k> faction이라고하면 어느 회사, 지역과 친밀도 정도죠
<Seony> 오 그렇군요
<han9k> 그회사/지역/종족을 위해서 일을 많이하면 올라요
<han9k> 그럼 clone이라고 신체를 복제해서 지정 장소에 보관할 수 있는데, 순간이동처럼 쓰는 분도 계시고, 특정 지역 전쟁나면 다른 동네 와서 활동하려고 그러신분도 계세요
<Seony> 네. 클론에 대해서는 좀 읽어봤어요.
<Seony> 어떻게 하는지는 모르겠지만, 일단 개념은 이해했어요
<han9k> 이브온에서 정신은 하나라고 여겨져서 몸은 여러개여도 한개밖에 작동이 안되요
<han9k> 네
<Seony> 일단 빨리 좀 해봐야하는데 어떻게 할지 고민 중이었어요
<han9k> 여러가지 다 해보세요..
<Seony> 그냥  버디없이 아무 회사나 검색해서 경험삼아 아무데나 들어가볼까... 했죠
<han9k> 광도 캐보시고, 전투도 해보시고, 장사나 연구(이건 시간이 좀 걸려요)도 있고..
<Seony> 네. 일단 튜토리얼 하는데 스킬이 필요하다고 해서 기다리는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 쪼르르(파티 플레이)라고 플릿(fleet) 맺어서 사냥 하는 것이 있는데, 이거하면 돈도 많이 벌수있고 많이 배우게되죠
<Seony> 그렇군요
<han9k> slavage배우시면 적이 터지고나서 고철 수집하는데, 그것 파셔도 되고, 쓰셔도되고(미사일, 총알, 여러가지 기기등..) 조립해서 뭘 만드셔도되요
<han9k> salvage
<Seony> 아... 셀비지가 그럴 때 쓰는 거였군요..
<han9k> 네~
<han9k> 좀 큰 선박 타고 가시는 분 따라가면 1~2시간에 3~8mil정도 벌수 있어요
<Seony> 헛... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 참 제가 제 메일주소 알려드렸나요?
<han9k> 아뇨 ID만요
<Seony> jswlinux@gmail.com 이에요.
<han9k> 네~
<han9k> 임플란트를 사서 머리에 끼면, 다시 뺄때 고장나서 또 쓸수 없구요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 저는 뺐다꼈다하는 건 줄 알았어요
<han9k> 한번끼면 5가지 status중에 하나가 올라가요. 임플란트마다 적혀있어요
<han9k> 그리고 해당 클론만 올라가서요
<Seony> 음.. 그건 그렇겠죠
<han9k> pod까지 터지면 신체와 같이 임플란트도 다 사라져요
<han9k> 혹시라도 다른 클론으로 이동하면 능력치가 그 클론에 맞춰서 내려가거나 올라갑니다.
<Seony> 네. 그것도 봤어요.
<Seony> 스킬포인트가 충분한 클론을 사야한다는 부분요..
<han9k> 그거 끼면 좋은 것이, 능력이 올라서 스킬 배울때 단축되거나, 스킬이 향상되요.
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 스킬 포인트가 충분한 클론이라는 것은
<han9k> 현재 누적 스킬이 점수로 따져서
<han9k> 5만이 넘는데, 클론은 4만까지만 저장 능력이 있다면 1만 정도의 스킬 포인트가 없어서
<han9k> 죽어서 새 클론으로 들어올때 스킬이 없어지는게 생겨요.. 1만 정도 손해죠
<Seony> 네. 사실 제가 뭘 시작하기 전에 일단 정보부터 입수하고 시작해서요... 어지간한 부분은 웹서핑 많이 해놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^
<han9k> 그리고 스킬 보시면 Learning이라는 catagory가 있어요
<Seony> 네
<han9k> 그 스킬부터 배우시면 앞으로 배울 스킬, 배우는 시간이 단축되서 매우 유용해요
<Seony> 오~~~ 그렇구나...
<han9k> 이것은 유료 계정에서 시작하세요
<han9k> 이브온 시작할때 제가 친구랑 경쟁을 했어요.
<Seony> 넵.
<han9k> 저는 임플란트 없이, 스킬 learning없이 시작했는데
<han9k> 1~1.5달은 제가 스킬도 많고 빨랐는데요, 3달 후에 막 뒤처지기 시작하더니
<han9k> 큰 전함 타는데 제가 1달 정도 늦게 타게되네요 -_-;
<han9k> 그래서 learning 스킬의 위력을 3달 후에나 느꼈습니다 ^^;
<han9k> 잠시 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵...
<Seony> 유료계정은 언제 가능할까요?
<Seony> 나중에 메일 보내주세요.
<Seony> 방학기간 때 집중적으로 해야되서 하루라도 빨리 해야되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 메일 주세요. 내일 뵈요.
<han9k> 자러갑니다. 쉬세요
<cartes> 안녕하세요
<cartes> 누가 계시나요?
<shriekout> 아무도 없어요 =33
<cartes> 안녕하세요 ^^;;
<cartes> ubuntu.or.kr에서 hanirc.org말고도 채널이 또생겼다고 들어서 와봤습니다..힝
<shriekout> cartes, 반갑습니다. :)
<cartes> 반갑습니다..
<cartes> 전 한국에 살고 윈도XP 영문판 32bit 씁니다 ^^;;
<cartes> 현재 공익근무요원가기를 기다리는 20대 남자학생이구요
<shriekout> 저도 한국에 살고... 우분투 사용중입니다. :)
<cartes> 님은 직장인이신가요? 학생이신가요?
<shriekout> 직장인입니다. :)
<cartes> 아 그렇군요 자기소개를 해서 기분이 좋네요
<shriekout> :)
<cartes> 방금 VMWare로
<cartes> 우분투에 APM깔았어요..
<shriekout> 잘 작동되나요?
<cartes> http://localhost
<cartes> 웹브라우저로 들어가봤는데
<cartes> http://cartes9.com/misc/webserver-vmware.png
<cartes> 이렇게 나와요
<shriekout> 잘 작동되는군요 :)
<cartes> 근데 이제부터 설정하는 방법을 몰라요
<cartes> -_-;;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 설정이 뭐가 필요하겠습니까
<shriekout> 그냥 올리면 되죠 :)
<GLaDOS_> 안녕하십니까
<cartes> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다 :)
<GLaDOS_> 들어오기 참 복잡하네요
<cartes> IRC요?
<cartes> 윈도라면 mIRC 최신버전 써보세요. 그게 제일 편한것 같아요...
<GLaDOS_> 네
<cartes> 리눅스라면 GUI인 XChat있구여..
<shriekout> 우분투 사용자 모임에서 웹으로 직접 들어오는 방법도 있어요
<GLaDOS_> 우분투 커뮤니티에서 윈도라니 모욕인가요
<cartes> 아녀;; 저는 버젓이 윈도 사용하는데, 저도 오늘이 처음이라서 잘몰르겠네요
<shriekout> 기능은 별로 없지만... 다른 설정 안하고... 단지 웹브라우저에서 클릭만으로 이곳에 접속
<cartes> 우리나라는 윈도XP+IE 환경없이는 PC 100% 활용하기 힘들어요;;
<GLaDOS_> 우리에게는 오라클이 내려주신 버추얼박스가 있지 않습니까
<cartes> 관공서관련 웹이 다 윈도 32bit+IE6~8 환경
<cartes> 버추얼박스로 윈도XP쓰면 되나여?
<GLaDOS_> 그러므로 고마운 오라클의 오페라를 많이씁시다(?)
<GLaDOS_> 네
<cartes> 리눅스를 메인OS로 깔고?
<GLaDOS_> 그렇죠
<cartes> 아하 그렇게 해볼게요 다음번 포멧땐
<GLaDOS_> 네
<cartes> 전 메인OS로 윈도XP에다가 WMWare로 우분투 필요할때 써요 ^^;;
<cartes> bash가 윈도가 주는 cmd.exe에 비해 훨씬 좋아서..
<cartes> shriekout님은 어디 가셧나여?
<shriekout> ftpd 설정중입니다. :)
<cartes> 저는 이제 APM서버 설정법 구글링해서 배울려그러는데, 모르는거있으면 죄송하지만 좀 도와주실수 있으면 도와주세요
<cartes> ^,.^;;
<shriekout> <- 컴맹 =33
<cartes> 헉 가짜컴맹 흉내를 내시려하다니;;
<shriekout> 컴맹 맞아요... 컴퓨터는 자동화 기계라...
<shriekout> 뭔가 배울 필요 없이... 그냥 자동으로 다 해주더라고요... 그래서 컴퓨터를 배울 기회가 없었어요 -ㅅ-
<cartes> 훔냥
<GLaDOS1> 피진 메신저로도 잘 되는군요
<GLaDOS1>      
<Jaeho> hello.............!!!!
<Jaeho> is anybody there? T T
<razvimusic> seony are u on?!
<Seony> yea
<Seony> hi
<Seony> i was taking shower
<Seony> razvimusic: have any problem?
<Seony> razvimusic: hey i gotta go now. you can email me. jswlinux@gmail.com
<Seony> i may come back in 3 hours. see you then.
<razvimusic> ok
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-26
<yemharc> 안녕하세요'
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 휴일인데 뭐하세요.
<Seony> 아 거긴 월요일이죠..
<yemharc> 넵 월요일입니다 :)
<Seony> 여긴 평화로운 일요일입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 경기가 안좋아서 그런지 영업하는 곳이 많네요.
<Seony> 원래 크리스마스날은 문닫고 가족들이랑 시간 보내는데..
<yemharc> 에... 그렇게 되는건가요;;
<Seony> 네. 특히 한국에서 온 유학생들이 첨에 좀 많이 당황해요.
<Seony> 크리스마스 때 밖에 나가면 시끌벅적하고 활기찰줄 아는데, 반대거든요...
<Seony> 심지어는 밖에서 밥 먹을려고 생각했다가 하루종일 굶는 경우도 있죠
<yemharc> 그거 확실히 당황하겠네요;;
<yemharc> 한국에서야 그런 날이면 다들 [지금이 장사할 때!!] 라면서 다들 영업시간을 늘리기도 하니까요
<Seony> 세일도 많이 해서 소비자 입장에서는 좀 좋긴 해요
<Seony> 생각해보면, 한국에서는 "가격 올려도 살 사람은 다 산다" 쪽이고,
<yemharc> 음. 갑작스러운 질문입니다만
<Seony> 여기는 더 싸게 해서 최대한 많이 판다 쪽이거든요.
<yemharc> 독에서 폴더로 묶으려면 어플리케이션 폴더에서 구성해주면 되나요?
<Seony> 그냥 폴더를 독으로 내리면 되는데요
<yemharc> 아 그러니까 독에 각각 프로그램 있는것들요
<yemharc> 그걸 묶는 방법이요
<Seony> 아... 그건 안묶일껄요
<yemharc> 흐음... 이거 독바 공간이 부족해서;;
<Seony> 바 사이즈를 줄이세요
<jasonjang> Aloha~ ALL!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> Seony: 메리 크리스마스~
<Seony> jasonjang: 감사합니다. 새해 복 많이 받으십시오.
<jasonjang> 으휴~ ㅋㅋㅋ 새해 인사는 좀 더 있다 드리께요
<yemharc> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 한국에서는 크리스마스가 끝나서요...
<jasonjang> 어서 오세요. yemharc
<yemharc> Seony: 생각해보니 런치패드가 있군요....
<yemharc> jasonjang: 넵 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 크리스마스 잘 보내셨나요
<Seony> yemharc: 아... 그러고보니 런치패드는 가능하네요. 저는 잘 안써서요...
<jasonjang> ㅋ 옙, 감사~ 추워서 집에만 있었어요. 안추워도 저는 예전부터 미국식으로 조용히 있었어요/
<Seony> 전 무조건 퀵실버입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 아이폰4는 케이스를 안씌우는 게 훨씬 예쁘네요.
<jasonjang> 튜닝의 궁극은? 순정이다............ㅎ
<Seony> 아이폰 씨리즈 자체가 케이스는 영.... 애플이 만들어준 그 자체로만 써야 예쁜 거 같아요
<Seony> 네. 뭐 전화기를 십년씩 쓸 것도 아니고..
<yemharc> 애초에 그렇게 디자인을 해 버렸으니까요
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 4S 한 2~3년 굴리다가 백업서버로 쓸까 ㅎㅎ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: irc 클라이언트 뭐 쓰세요?
<atto> jasonjang: 계십니까??
<jasonjang> 안녕하십시오~ atto
<boracay__> Seony: 저두 요 몇일 전에 물어봤었는데 한분이 pidgin << 추천해주시더라구요 요거 쓸만해요
<atto> jasonjang: 네.. 안녕하세요
<Seony> boracay__: 아... 저희는 맥 유저라서요 ㅎㅎ
<boracay__> 아..ㅎㅎ;
<atto> jasonjang: 런치패드 한국 우분투팀에서 곧 짤린다는 메일을 받아서요 ^^
<jasonjang> 아, 그랬군요. 걱정 마십시오!
<atto> jasonjang: 분도님께 포럼에서 쪽지를 드렸는데, 보낼쪽지함에 저장만 되고 쪽지가 안가는것 같더군요.
<Seony> 앗... 숙청대상이 되셨군요...
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<atto> Seony: 헐.. 숙청~ ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 농담입니다.
<yemharc> Seony: brew install irssi :)
<yemharc> 이게 제일 손에 익어서요
<Seony> 당 지도부 권력교체 때문에...
<atto> 정권이 바뀐것도 아닌데.. 숙청이라니.. ㅜㅜ
<Seony> atto: 정권은 안바뀌는데 당 지도부가 개편될 시기가 오잖아요.
<atto> jasonjang: 그거 시간되면 자동으로 발신되는 메일인가요???
<Seony> yemharc: Linkinus2 강추해드립니다. 아주 맥스럽고 좋아요
<jasonjang> 좀 길게 말씀드리자면  1, 우선 날짜가 잘못 되었었고요. (저의 날짜 계산 착오) 2. 2년마다 회원 갱신을 해서 *정예* 인원만 추리려는 *의도*였는데...<--- 예정 이었습니다. 3. 그리고
<atto> jasonjang: 아네.. 잘알겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 3. 그리고 임원 회의에 붙여서 위 2번을 삭제하려 합니다. 어쨌든 무시하십시오, 심려끼쳐서 죄송합니다.
<atto> jasonjang: 아뇨.. 런치패드 다른팀에서도 종종 받은 메일이라.. 그냥 확인차 문의 드렸습니다 ^^
<yemharc> Seony: 그러고 보니 sling-pad 라는 물건이 있더군요
<yemharc> 웹서핑 하면서 여러가지 방법으로 스크랩 해서 PDF등으로 export 하는 앱입니다
<Seony> 아... 제가 추천하는 건 맥용 앱이에요. 모바일 앱이 아니라..
<yemharc> linkinus2라면 이미 보고 있습니다 :)
<iPhone^Seony> 맥용 앱으로 linkinus는 최고에요
<jasonjang> Seony: https://launchpad.net/~jswlinux 여기서 쓰는 이-메일 계정과 다른 것을 제게 하나 주시겠어요? 왜냐면 Ubuntu Korean Team contact address 여기에 등록하려고 하는데...개인 계정 https://launchpad.net/~jswlinux 의 주소와ㅏ 중복되면 안되더라고요. 참고로...Ubuntu Korean Team contact address 쪽으로 오는 전자우편은 1년에 1~2건 정도? 부담은 없지만 중요는 하지요.
<iPhone^Seony> 아 그래요? seowon@hawaii.edu
<iPhone^Seony> 아이클라우드 메일을 쓸까...
<iPhone^Seony> 메일주소 다시 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<iPhone^Seony> Jswlinux@me.com
<jasonjang> 편하실 대로........ seowon@me.com ? ㅋ or
<jasonjang> 예...
<iPhone^Seony> 그것도 있긴한데, 제 폰에서 안쓰는 메일이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> A confirmation message has been sent to 'Jswlinux@me.com'. Follow the instructions in that message to confirm the new contact address for this team. (If the message doesn't arrive in a few minutes, your mail provider might use 'greylisting', which could delay the message for up to an hour or two.)
<iPhone^Seony> 오 역시 푸쉬. 바로오네요
<jasonjang> 앞으로 수고 좀 해 주세요. 저도 앞에서 밀고 뒤에서 당기겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 앞에서 당기고 뒤에서 미는 것인가? ㅎㅎㅎ
<iPhone^Seony> 네 정상적으로 컨펌 받었습니다
<yemharc> 앞에서 밀고 뒤에서 당긴다는건 전력으로 방해하시겠다는 말씀이신가요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그쵸? @@
<iPhone^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: 근데 방금 메일이 뭐하는 거였어요?
<jasonjang> 헐~  ㅋㅋㅋ 모르고 하셨어? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대충 읽어봤는데 그래도 설명을 들어볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko 의 PRIMARY contact mail address 등록입니다.
<Seony> 그냥 연락처만 등록해달라고 하셔서요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<jasonjang> PRIMARY contact mail address 로 등록 됐습니다. 축하드립니다. 아니. 어쩌면 수고를 하셔야 하니 짐을 얹어 드려 죄송!!!
<jasonjang> 굳모닝 bluedusk !
<jasonjang> Seony: Ubuntu Hawai`i LoCo Team 은 오프라인 활동이 있어요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 없어요.
<Seony> 활동좌 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ì¡°ì°¨
<jasonjang> 예,
<Seony> 심지어는 하와이 내에서 *NIX를 쓰는 사람들조차 거의 없어요.
<Seony> 그게 그럴만도한게, 지역적인 특성 때문에 IT의 성향이 한 쪽으로 기운다는 특이한 결과가 나온거죠
<jasonjang> 어느 한쪽이요?
<Seony> 네. 재밌는 게, 하와이는 대부분 MS-Windows를 쓰거든요.
<Seony> 그게 왜 그렇게 됐냐면요,
<jasonjang> 일본 영향?
<Seony> 섬이라는 특성상 기술의 발전이 떨어지고, 그러다보니 사람들이 쓰기 쉽고 대중적으로 퍼져있는 윈도우즈부터 손대기 시작한거죠.
<Seony> 다들 많이 쓰니깐요.
<Seony> 그러다보니 자연스레 윈도우즈 서버 쪽으로 손을 대기 시작한 게 계속 발전해서, 나중에는 윈도우즈 서버 관리자를 고용하게 되고... 그런 식으로 나가게 된거죠
<Seony> 그게 충분히 이해는 되요. 아무래도 좁은 동네다보니 이것저것 다양한 분야의 기술자를 찾기가 어려우니깐요...
<Seony> 저는 처음에는, 제가 리눅스를 쓸 줄 아는 게 나름 장점이 될지도 모른다고 생각했는데,
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금은, 아예 고용의 기회조차 없을 수도 있겠다는 불안함도 들어요.
<bluedusk> Seony, 바다 건너 대륙으로 진출하시면돼죠
<bluedusk> 실리콘 벨리로 ㄲㄲ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그것도 그렇긴 한데, 전 여기가 좋아서요...
<Seony> 그리고 그쪽은 경쟁이 치열하지 않을까 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아놔 lan massenger 찼다가 이거 스크린샷 보고 빵터짐
<bluedusk> http://lanmsngr.sourceforge.net/screenshots/1.2.10/lmc_1210_kde.png
<bluedusk> 개발자가 센스있던지 아님 빅뱅이론이 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 리붙 을...
<jinkukyi> 안녕하십니까.
<jinkukyi> 메리크리스 마스 요
<jinkukyi> 26일 이구나
<Magnic> 안녕하세요
<Magnic> 저기 우분투 깔았는데 모니터 항목에 들어가니깐 해상도도 변경이 안되고 주사율도 0으로 나오네요
<Magnic> 왜이런가요?
<Magnic> 11.x 버전으로 업그레이드 하면 해결될까요?
<Magnic> 지금은 10.04
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 언뇽하세요
<jinkukyi> 안녕
<jinkukyi> 우분트 페키지가 다운로드 안되는데 도와주실분 없나요
<jinkukyi> 페일투페치 인가 나오거든요
<jinkukyi> 인터넷 검색해보니
<jinkukyi> ftp.daum.net 로 바꾸라 해서 바꿧는데도 안되고
<jinkukyi> kr 을 us en 으로 바꿧는데도 안되고
<jinkukyi> 10.04 로 깔아보기도 하고 11.04로 깔아보기도 하고 했는데 다 안되네요
<jinkukyi> sudo apt-get update
<bluedusk> 인터넷선은 꼽혀있나요?
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> ssh 는
<jinkukyi> 깔려 있어서
<jinkukyi> 다른 컴퓨터로 해서 접속은 되요.
<bluedusk> dig naver.com 해보세요
<bluedusk> 머라고 나오는지
<jinkukyi> dig naver.com 이요?
<jinkukyi> 어디서요?
<jinkukyi> 제가 서버용이거든요
<bluedusk> 그 페키지 다운로드 안된다는곳에서요
<bluedusk> insainty@hp4330s:~$ dig naver.com
<bluedusk> ; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> naver.com
<bluedusk> ;; global options: +cmd
<bluedusk> ;; Got answer:
<bluedusk> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 54991
<bluedusk> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 4, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<bluedusk> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<bluedusk> ;naver.com.			IN	A
<bluedusk> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<bluedusk> naver.com.		300	IN	A	202.131.29.71
<bluedusk> naver.com.		300	IN	A	222.122.195.5
<bluedusk> naver.com.		300	IN	A	222.122.195.6
<bluedusk> naver.com.		300	IN	A	202.131.29.70
<bluedusk> ;; Query time: 428 msec
<bluedusk> ;; SERVER: 208.67.222.222#53(208.67.222.222)
<bluedusk> ;; WHEN: Mon Dec 26 14:07:27 2011
<bluedusk> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 91
<bluedusk> insainty@hp4330s:~$
<bluedusk> 이런식으로 나오는지
<jinkukyi> ; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> naver.com ;; global options: +cmd ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<jinkukyi> 이러면서 안되네요
<bluedusk> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<bluedusk> 하셔서 그 파일안에다가
<bluedusk> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<bluedusk> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<bluedusk> 이렇게 두개 적어 넣어주세요
<yemharc> bluedusk: 208은 어디껀가요?
<bluedusk> opendns요
<yemharc> 아하
<jinkukyi> 했습니다.
<bluedusk> http://www.opendns.com/ 여기껀데 전 그냥 저거 써요
<jinkukyi> 완전 감사요
<bluedusk> jinkukyi, 그럼 다시한번 dig naver.com 해보세요
<jinkukyi> 우와
<jinkukyi> 우와
<jinkukyi> 된다
<jinkukyi> 우와왕 잠시만요 아 저걸로 보는거구나
<bluedusk> 정상적으로 되면 sudo apt-get update 해서 패치 하시면되요
<yemharc> bluedusk: 전 근 10년째 코넷(168.126)만 써와서...
<jinkukyi> 그럼 왜 안됬던 거에요?
<bluedusk> yemharc, 그거 외우기가 어려워서 ..전 포기
<yemharc> 최근엔 구글도 쓰긴 하는군요. 유투브가 조~금 빨라지더군요
<jinkukyi> 그전에 왜 안됐던거에요? 네임서버가 잘 못 들어가서 그런건가요?
<bluedusk> jinkukyi, 네
<jinkukyi> 아 근데
<jinkukyi> 예전엔 저걸로 했는데 됬던걸로 기억 하는데
<jinkukyi> 옛날에 확인을 제대로 안해서 그런가
<bluedusk> 그런것까지는 제가 잘 모르겠네요.;
<jinkukyi> 아 ^^ 감사해요
<jinkukyi> 되네
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<razGon> "?:>,ㅣ
<Seony> 우분투에서 음악씨디를 복사할 수 있는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요?
<Seony> 갖고있는 음악씨디를 넣어서 Brasero에서 복사를 눌렀는데 내부 오류가 나면서 멈추네요
<yemharc> Seony: dd
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> am0c, 님
<bluedusk> 펄 크리스마스 달력에 건질게 많네요
<bluedusk> 이건 뭐 만선어선도 아니고
<am0c> bluedusk: 그럼 트윗하시고 공유하시고 읽어보시고 다시보시고 댓글쓰시고 전파하시며 만인에게 깨우침을 주소서..
<bluedusk> 트윗 귀찮아서 안한다는.;
<bluedusk> .........
<bluedusk> 하지만 즐겨찾기는 해놨..
<am0c> 인생은 소셜입니다
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 난 봐도 뭔말인지모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 컴맹의 한계라
<bluedusk>  비루한 웹 UI에 희망을 불어넣어 준 @am0c군
<am0c> 비루하다뇨 기사가 고퀄이니까 눈길을 주려고 만들었는데
<am0c> 접근성이 오히려 떨어져서 사람들이 바로 뒤로가기를 누른다는 그런 사이트중 하나죠
<am0c> 어쨌든 시험기간이라 딴짓하려고 만든게 "사실입니다"
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 그래서 올해가 5일 남았는데 새우버거는 언제사줌?
<am0c> bluedusk: 커널 메일링리스트 구독하면서 kvm 다루는 사람이 컴맹이라니..
<am0c> 그런 말씀하시면
<am0c> 저는 어찌되옵니까
<bluedusk> 구독 안하는데요
<bluedusk> 날라는 오는데 아마 이미 스펨으로..
<am0c> 새우버거는 내년에요 =3
<bluedusk> 그리고 kvm은 스위치만 누를줄 알면.. 키보드 마우스 전환하는거야 뭐..;
<bluedusk> 나쁜사람
<am0c> 흐앙 상처받았어요.
<bluedusk> 상처는 올해가 가기전에 새우버거로 치료하죠
<bluedusk> 놔두면 덧날지도 모르니
<bluedusk> 에잇 봐도 몰겠다
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 am0c 님 빠빠
<am0c> bluedusk: 칼퇴근인가요!?
<bluedusk> ㄴㄴ
<bluedusk> 미리퇴근
<Seony> 자격시험에서 덤프라는 게 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> "항상 나오는 문제들의 리스트"예요
<DarkCircle> 그동안 나왔던 문제들을 모아서 중복 문제 빼고 모아놓은 것들
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 한마디로 족보인가요?
<Seony> 그렇군요
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 오늘 계속 질문하게 되네요..
<jinkukyi> 제가 리눅스 서버 구축 이후에 sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update
<jinkukyi> 를 하고 나서
<jinkukyi> gcc 컴파일을 할려고 하는데
<jinkukyi> 계속
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<jinkukyi> 안되서 확인을 해보니
<jinkukyi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gcc : Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed        Recommends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or                    libc-dev E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jinkukyi> 요렇게 나오는데 도와주실분 없나요.
<DarkCircle> .......
<jinkukyi> ..
<DarkCircle> 밀옹 어느새 사라짐 -ㅅ-) ...
<DarkCircle> jinkukyi / libc-dev 다시 설치해보세요.
<jinkukyi> 따르는 문제가 발생하네요 방금 했는데
<jinkukyi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) but 2.13-20ubuntu5 is to be installed              Depends: libc-dev-bin (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) but it is not going to be installed              Recommends: gcc but it is not going to be installed or                          c-compiler E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jinkukyi> 요렇게요.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 라이브러리를 다시 설치해보세요.
<jinkukyi> 헐 저 초보라
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<jinkukyi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or                             libc-dev                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.3.1) but it is not going to be installed                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jinkukyi> 똑같은 문제가 발생하네요
<jinkukyi> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> build-essential로 하셨나요?
<jinkukyi> 네
<DarkCircle> 전 분명히 libc-dev를 다시 설치하라고 말씀드렸는데
<DarkCircle> ...............................
<jinkukyi> 아 다시 설치요
<jinkukyi> ?
<jinkukyi> 지우고 다시 하면 되나요 제가 초보라서 잘 몰라요
<DarkCircle> 지우면 통째로 날아가지 않나요?
<jinkukyi> 모르겠어요 그냥 sudo apt-get remove ~~~
<jinkukyi> 이거 하고 다시 sudo apt-get install ~~~
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 서버구축 하는데 gcc가 무슨 용도로 필요한가요?
<jinkukyi> 이렇게 했는데 같은 문제가 발생하네요.
<jinkukyi> 저희가 연구 용도로 쓰는게 있거든요
<jinkukyi> 그게 다 c 파일로 되 있는거 같거든요
<jinkukyi> 그래서 그걸 쓰고 있구요
<DarkCircle> 빌드 서버로 사용하시는군요 ...
<DarkCircle> 웬지 바이너리 꼬인듯 한데
<DarkCircle> apt-get install libc6-dev
<jinkukyi> 그거 하면 똑같이 나오는디요
<jinkukyi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) but 2.13-20ubuntu5 is to be installed              Depends: libc-dev-bin (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) but it is not going to be installed              Recommends: gcc but it is not going to be installed or                          c-compiler E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<DarkCircle> 음 그런데 지금 배포판 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<jinkukyi> 10.04 요
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<jinkukyi> 아니네
<jinkukyi> 11.10
<jinkukyi> 이요
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 버전 확인해보니까 저장소에 꼬인 빌드가 올라간게 맞네요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 이건 유불이 아니라 개불임 --;
<jinkukyi> 유불이 뭐고 개불이 뭔가요..
<DarkCircle> 유불은 유저불량
<DarkCircle> 개불은 개발자불량
<jinkukyi> 개불이면
<jinkukyi> 다른 버젼을 깔아야 하나요?
<DarkCircle> gcc랑 libc6 빌드 올린넘이 책임져야 ;;
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 다른 버전이 ㄱ- 있으려나
<DarkCircle> 제가 확인해본건 2.13-20ubuntu5 이 버전이 지금 최신이구요
<DarkCircle> 이거 제대로 설치 안되면
<DarkCircle> 내부적으로 꼬인게 맞습니다 - -;
<jinkukyi> 그 확인을 어떻게 하나요?
<DarkCircle> http://packages.ubuntu.com 에서 하시면 되는데 전 따로 만들어둔 봇이 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 저기 메시지를 다시 확인해보니까 libc-dev-bin 이게 문제로 걸리는거 같은데 이걸 일단 지워보세요
<jinkukyi> sudo apt-get remove libc-dev-bin 이렇게 하면 되죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<jinkukyi> 했습니다
<DarkCircle> jinkukyi, 그리고 build-essential을 purge하시고 재설치해보세요
<DarkCircle> remove 옵션 아니고 purge입니다.
<jinkukyi> he following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or                             libc-dev                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.3.1) but it is not going to be installed                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed
<jinkukyi> 또 이렇게 나오는데요..
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 왜 그러지 - -;
<jinkukyi> ;;
<jinkukyi> 걍 다시 까는게 편할까요?
<jinkukyi> ㅜㅜ
<jinkukyi> 이거 워
<jinkukyi> 원
<DarkCircle> apt-get purge libc6-dev 하면 컴파일러도 같이 날아갈거예요
<DarkCircle> retry
<jinkukyi> 다시해요?
<DarkCircle> 넵
<jinkukyi> 계속
<jinkukyi> 똑 같은디요
<jinkukyi> 아오 그냥 버젼 낮은걸로 해서 다시 깔려구요..
<jinkukyi> 전엔 11.04 로 했는데 그냥 확확 깔리던데
<grr> hi
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 혹시 우분트 text 에서
<razGon_PG> grr: hi!!
<jinkukyi> cp 로 서버에 있는거 옮겨 오는거 아시는분 있나요?
<jinkukyi> 서버대 서버 카피
<razGon_PG> jinkukyi: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 헉...
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_PG> 모르는 내용.. 패스요..ㅠ
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 쉽고 편한 ftp...
<grr> 꼭 그렇게 쓰셔야한다면 nfs 로 마운트해서 쓰시는것두 방법일듯하네요
<atto> 우분투 서버 (X 설치하지 않았습니다)의 모니터 절전모드를 어떻게 해제시켜야 할까요???
<jinkukyi> 음
<atto> setterm -powersave 인줄알았는데, setterm -blank 로 설정하는 거군요.. (자답 ^^;;)
<jinkukyi> dkdh
<jinkukyi> 아오..
<jinkukyi> 저기 질문좀 할게요
<jinkukyi> 그거 뭐시기냐 제가 pFDTD 페키지인가? 아무튼 pFDTD 란것을 make 하고 make install 해서 리눅스 서버용에 깔았거든요
<jinkukyi> 다 깔고 나서 그 명령어를 실행시키는게 pFDTD 파일명.c 이고  파일명.c 가 컴파일 되는걸꺼에요 gcc인가? 그걸로
<jinkukyi> 근데 거기서
<jinkukyi> pFDTD: command not found
<jinkukyi> 요롷게 나오면
<jinkukyi> 뭐 어떻게 되는거에요?
<atto> make  하고 make install 시에 에러같은건 없었나요??
<jinkukyi> 걍 생각하기에 뭔가가 연결 아된거 같은데 제 능력 밖이라서 뭐가 어떻게 되는지 모르겠네요
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<jinkukyi> 예 없네요
<atto> jinkukyi: 만약 컴파일이 잘 됐다면, 소스가 있던 디렉토리에서 ./pFDTD 해보세요
<atto> 명령 앞에 ./
<jinkukyi> 이렇게 나오구요
<jinkukyi> jinkuk@nanolaser1:~/bin$ ./pFDTD gcc: error: .c: No such file or directory gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated. gcc: error: .o: No such file or directory rm: cannot remove `.o': No such file or directory ./pFDTD: line 6: ./: Is a directory
<jinkukyi> 정상적으로 나와야 하는게
<jinkukyi> jinkuk@nanolaser2:~/bin$ ./pFDTD gcc: .c: No such file or directory gcc: no input files gcc: .o: No such file or directory rm: cannot remove `.o': No such file or directory ./pFDTD: line 6: ./: is a directory
<jinkukyi> 요롷게요
<jinkukyi> 2번서버에선 잘 되거든요 근데 1번서버가 예전에 한번 이상해져서 오늘 다시 깔았는데 갑자기 안되는거 같아서요
<jinkukyi> 틀린점이 gcc : error 라고 뜨는데
<atto> jinkukyi: sudo apt-get install build-essential 하고 해보세요
<jinkukyi> gcc 가 잘못된거 같진 않거든요
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> 또 안되네요
<jinkukyi> gcc: error: .c: No such file or directory
<jinkukyi> gcc 가 에러라는데
<jinkukyi> 음
<atto> ./pFDTD 파일명.c 하신거 맞죠??
<jinkukyi> 네
<atto> 흠.. 단순한 문제 같은데요, 버전이 안맞는다던지, 경로 문제라던지...  해당 프로그램을 모르니.. 저는 쥐쥐~~ 입니다 ^^;;
<jinkukyi> 감사해요 ㅜㅜ
<jinkukyi> 다시 해봐야겠네요
<jinkukyi> 만약 라이브러리에서 못 읽어오는거면
<jinkukyi> 경로 문제면 어떻게 해야 되는건지 아시는분 없나요?
<jinkukyi> 혹시
<jinkukyi> support p   gcc-4.5-multilib                  - The GNU C compiler (multilib files)
<jinkukyi> 이거 i a 로 바꾸시는거 아시는분 엇나요?>?
<jinkukyi> 워매
<jinkukyi> 혹시
<jinkukyi> gcc BeamN6.c -o a.out
<jinkukyi> 요거 했을대 오류 나서 안되면
<jinkukyi> 어디서 문제를 해결해야 하는지 아시는분 없나요
<jinkukyi> 코드는 정확하거든요
<jinkukyi> 그러면 라이브러리나 연결된곳이 잘 못인가요?
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<jseongtae76> 저 아시는 분 있나요ㅎㅎ?
<jason-jang> ?
<jseongtae76> Jason-Jang님은 처음 뵙네요ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 안녕하세요?
<jseongtae76> 네안녕하세요^^
<jseongtae76> 우분투 얼마나 오래 쓰셨나요ㅎㅎ?
<jason-jang> 그렇게 묻는 분은 요?
<jseongtae76> 저는 5년째입니다ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 저도요
<jseongtae76> 올그렇군요ㅎ
<jseongtae76> 초3때부터 지금 중2까지ㅎㅎ
<jseongtae76> 그래서 아까 우분투에 살작 질려서 페도라로 넘어갈뻔 했지만요ㅋ
<jseongtae76> 모르고 접속을 끊었었네요ㅠ
<jason-jang> 머 그럴수도 있죠
<jseongtae76> ㅎㅎ
<jseongtae76> 어익후ㅠ개발하다보니 배고프네요ㅋ
<jseongtae76> KEO
<jseongtae76> Keopi, 안녕하세요^^
<razGon_xsh4> 안녕하세요?
<jason-jang> 늦은 밤입니다. razGon_PG
<jseongtae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 늦은 밤이네요.ㅋ
<jseongtae76> 네ㅎㅎ
<rajgon_XP> 이렇게 바꾸면 헷갈일이 없겠죠?
<rajgon_XP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jseongtae76> ㅎㅎ
<jseongtae76> 에휴
<jseongtae76> 이 작업 끝나고 디비지야겠네요ㅠㅅㅠ아직 중2덴ㅠ
<rajgon_XP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<rajgon_XP> 좋은 시절입니다.
<rajgon_XP> 저런때면 좋을 텐데..
<rajgon_XP> 후... 지금은 뭐하려고 하면 태클이 그리도 많은지...
<jseongtae76> 잉ㅎ?
<rajgon_XP> 그냥 부러워서 하는 말입니다.
<rajgon_XP> 채연님과 아는 사인지요?
<rajgon_XP> 우분투로 뭘하고 있죠?
<jseongtae76> 채연님?
<rajgon_XP> 아..
<jseongtae76> 우분투로 서버 작업과 안드로이드 개발중입니다ㅎ
<rajgon_XP> cheayouncho
<rajgon_XP> 이 아이디 사용하시는 분요.
<rajgon_XP> 아.. 안드로이드...
<rajgon_XP> 프로그래밍 과정이 좀 그렇던데.
<jseongtae76> 흐음모르겠습니다ㅎ
<rajgon_XP> 자바를 알아야 하고 그것을 다시 바꿔야 하고...후..
<jseongtae76> 지금 제가 아는 분은 DarkCircle; Seony님입니다ㅎㅎ
<rajgon_XP> 제가 전공이 그쪽이 아니라서 그리고 배운지도 가물거려서요.ㅎ
<rajgon_XP> 아..
<rajgon_XP> 채연조 님도 중3.
<rajgon_XP> 서버운용하고 있던데 말이죠.
<jseongtae76> 흐음
<jseongtae76> 올그렇군요
<jseongtae76> 서버 작업 삽질은
<jseongtae76> 서버 삽질 은근 잼습니다ㅋ
<rajgon_XP> 저도 개인서버를 최근에 겨우겨우 구축했는데 좋더군요.
<rajgon_XP> 하나 장만하면 미디어 서버부터 FTP, 웹서버, 등등 유용하더군요.요.
<rajgon_XP> 서버가 왜 서버인지 진정으로 느끼게 만들어 준달까요?
<rajgon_XP> 특히 다른 컴과 연계가 될때는 그 위력이 배가 되는 거 같아요.
<jseongtae76> ㅎㅎ저는 서버에 APM이랑 SFTP 설정ㅎ
<jseongtae76> 초반에는
<jseongtae76> VNC도ㅎㅎ
<rajgon_XP> 저는 X부터 올렸어요/.ㅋ
<jseongtae76> 왠지 든든한 서버ㅎ
<jseongtae76> 올
<rajgon_XP> ㅎㅎㅎ\\
<rajgon_XP> 어짜피 CLI에서는 암것도 못하는지라.ㅎ
<jinkukyi> 저음 이만 갈게요 다들 좋은 밤 되세요
<jinkukyi> 수고들 하세요^^
<jseongtae76> 네에ㅎ안녕히가세요^^
<jason-jang> 저도 이만!! 편한 밤 되세요~
<jseongtae76> 이런ㄷㄷ
<rajgon_XP> jason-jang: 잘자요
<jseongtae76> 헛ㄷㄷ네안녕히가세요^^
<jseongtae76> 죄송한데ㅠㅅㅠ저도 자야겠습니다
<jseongtae76> 좋은 밤되세요ㅎㅎ
<rajgon_XP> 저도 좀있으면 자러가요.
<jseongtae76> ㅎㅎ그럼
<rajgon_XP> 나중에 봐요. 성태님.ㅋ
<rajgon_XP> 모두 굳나잇요.
<rajgon_XP> 저도 자러 갑니다.
<rajgon_XP> imsu안오시니 심심타.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> am0c 군 하욥 -ㅠ-/
<am0c> DarkCircle: 꾸벍( _ _)
<am0c> 안그래도 오늘 닭먹었습니다 ==3=3==33
<DarkCircle> -0-
<am0c> ...
<am0c> ==3=3
<DarkCircle> drake_kr, 드레이콩~
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 왜
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 불렀으면 말을 해라
<DarkCircle> 내일 가요 -0-?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 거기 고기랑 밥은 안주나 -ㅠ- .......................
<DarkCircle> 맥주만 나오는듯
<drake_kr> 21일날은 줬었는디
<DarkCircle> 21일날엔 과제에 치여 죽는줄 알았 -ㅅ-;
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-27
<bluedusk> ~)~
<bluedusk> GIGABYTE S1080 아 이거 질러서 우분투 깔아보고 싶은데..
<bluedusk> 밧데리가 얼마나 갈까요??
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<jseongtae76> DarkCircle, drake_kr, razGon_PG, Work^Seony님 반갑습니다ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jseongtae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요^^
<jseongtae76> 방금 우분투 설치하고 셋팅 다헀네요ㅎㅎ
<grr> hello
<Seony> hi
<DarkCircle> grr / 주무시라능.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / - -/
<grr> 안자요 /_\
<grr> DarkCircle: 자면 월급이 쿠팡당함
<DarkCircle> grr / 야근은 하라고 있는거쟈능.
<drake_kr> 10포트 USB 필요하신분?
<razGon_PG> 10포트 USB?
<razGon_PG> 어떤건가요?
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 무어죠?
<drake_kr> 허브요
<razGon_PG> 오옷!
<razGon_PG> 왠지모르게 필요할 것만 같은?!
<drake_kr> ;;
<drake_kr> 먹는 허브도 아닌데 식탐이라니
<DarkCircle> ..
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 가끔 드레이크옹에게 알 수 없는 물건들이 한달에 하나씩 수도꼭지에서 줄줄 새는 수돗물 같이 나오는 (.........)
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아웅~!
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 드레이크님이 골동품이랑 희귀품을 다수(?) 소장하고 계시긴 합니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 뭔소리여
<drake_kr> 하지만 "돈"은 안된다는거
<yemharc> 그거야 뭐.... (고개를 돌린다)
<drake_kr> 1월에 삼겹살 파티는 좀 어려울듯
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 바쁘세요?
<drake_kr> 16일 출국합니다
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 어디로 가시기로 했어요?
<drake_kr> 페루
<yemharc> ....또 엉뚱한 선택을
<yemharc> 미국vs일본이던 선택지가 어떻게 하면 페루로 연결되는겁니까....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 놀러가는거라
<drake_kr> 괌이나 싸이판도 생각해봤는데..
<drake_kr> 더운데는 싫어
<yemharc> 아니 안더워요. 지금은 적도근처라도 따듯한 정도로 끝난다구요 (...)
<drake_kr> 필리핀 현재 기온 29도
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> 1년내내 거의 비슷함
<drake_kr> 걍 대만 가기로..
<yemharc> ...좋겠다 1년 내내 따듯(?)하고
<drake_kr> 극적은 타협
<drake_kr> 1년내내 쪄죽어
<yemharc> 괜찮아요. 문명은 쓰라고 있는거니까요.
<drake_kr> yemharc: http://drake.kr/app_debug 여기 볼만한거좀 있니
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 대만은 제가 알려드리죠.
<razGon_PG> 놀러가시는 대만은 추천하지 않습니다.
<yemharc> 흠
<razGon_PG> 같이 가시는 분이?
<yemharc> drake_kr: [보안][해킹] 태그 붙은 글들은 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 좀 오래되서 막힌것도 좀 보이는데, 그거랑 별개로 건질만한 게 있어요.
<razGon_PG> 다들 하시는 말씀이 놀러가는 거면 태국, 쇼핑은 홍콩, 변태는 중국 이라던데요.
<yemharc> 마지막의 중국은....
<razGon_PG> 우동은 일본.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 일본은 둘다 갔다와서 그닥..
<razGon_PG> 이상하게 제 주변에 중국 가신 분들은 직접 그쪽으로 전출 되시는 분 외에는 선교 아니면 변태 하시러 가셔서요.
<drake_kr> 밤문화?
<razGon_PG> 옙
<razGon_PG> 아주 주지육림 즐기시는 분들은 중국 좋아하시더라구요.
<drake_kr> 맞아요
<razGon_PG> 상하이 하이난.
<razGon_PG> 그쪽은 비지니스 혹은 영업.
<drake_kr> 일본이랑 중국은 안 갈거에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다 가본데임
<razGon_PG> 대만은 누구랑 가세요?
<razGon_PG> 가장 좋은 건
<razGon_PG> 누구일까요?
<drake_kr> 남자 동생이랑 가요
<razGon_PG> 1. 연인. 2. 친구 3. 제자 4. 자녀
<razGon_PG> 헉.
<razGon_PG> 보기에 없군요..=.=;;
<drake_kr> 2
<razGon_PG> 자녀랑 가면 가장 좋습니다.
<razGon_PG> 대만에서 제가 가본곳은 타이페이와 단수이, 타이루거 협곡 이세곳을 갔습니다.
<drake_kr> 이렇게 건전한분이 왜 우분투커뮤니티에
<drake_kr> 태국 가면 파타야 갈거고..
<drake_kr> 필리핀 갈거면 앙헬레스 갈거고..
<razGon_PG> 앙헬레스?
<drake_kr> 클락 지역이요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일본은 좀 예외.. 시부야 갈거에유
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 시부야는?
<drake_kr> 동향보러 가는거죠 뭐
<drake_kr> 예전 부장님도 뵙고 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 대만은 어찌 되었든. 타이베이박물관- 세계4대 박물관입니다.
<drake_kr> 옹
<razGon_PG> 타이페이 동물원. - 동양최대의 동물원
<razGon_PG> 야류해상공원 - 바다로 인한 ㅊ침식현상을 눈으로 볼수 있죠.
<drake_kr> 화양이랑 홍텔도 대만에 있죠?
<razGon_PG> 화양?
<drake_kr> huawei하고 htc
<razGon_PG> 아. htc는 대만이죠.
<razGon_PG> kevin도 있죠.
<razGon_PG> 타이루거 협곡. 뭐 이건 화강암이나 대리암들의 모습을 볼수 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 대만의 역사를 보면 대항해시대의 종단에 동아시아국가와 서양세력간의 세계사의 흐름을 알수 있죠.
<razGon_PG> 1600-1700년대
<razGon_PG> 대만도 지정학적인 위치로 여러 세력의 종속에 있었던 나라입니다. 그런면에서 자녀들을 위해서 가는 좋습니다.
<drake_kr> 자녀를 만들기엔 좋지 않겠군요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ 대만여자들은 이쁜애들 간간히 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 물론 오크도 존재함.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 정확한 수치를 제공해 주세요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 가시기 전에 온에어 - 박용하, 김하늘, 송유나 주연.... 이거 보시도록 하시죠.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 여자는 잘모름... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아!
<razGon_PG> 혹시 타이페이 가시면 한국관이라는 한국음식점 가보세요
<razGon_PG> 식당 주인이 정말 미인.
<razGon_PG> 2007년에 25이엿으니 지금 서른이구나!!
<razGon_PG> 연예인급이였음.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 근데 문제는 당시 5살된딸이 있었다는....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 대만은 얼마나 머무시나요?
<drake_kr> 4일쯤요
<razGon_PG> 수도인 타이페이의 크기는 부산보다 작고 대전보다 큰정도 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 테마를 잡으시고 가세요.
<razGon_PG> 놀러 가시는 거면 흠....
<razGon_PG> 글쎄요..
<razGon_PG> 저는 대만은 딱 가족여행 감이라서요.
<razGon_PG> 세계에서 가장 높았던 101빌딩은 2위가 되어 버렸죠.
<razGon_PG> 밤문화는 보신약제와 마사지, 야시장. 이렇게 되겟군요.
<razGon_PG> 바도 가보았는데 그냥 저냥 이더군요.
<razGon_PG> 그냥 서울에 있는 바같은 느낌.
<razGon_PG> 근데 4년뒤 어찌 변햇을지 모르죠.
<razGon_PG> 가신다면 마오콩과 단수이의 석양은 보세요.
<razGon_PG> 마오콩의 야경과요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_PG> 있다뵈요.
<drake_kr> 음 웬지 이야기 들어보니 가기 싫어지네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/BcGwr
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_PG> 대만은 음식문화랑 자연보러 가시는 거 추천 합니다.
<razGon_PG> 그리고 역사를 보면 세계사에 대한 이해를 달리하게 되죠.
<razGon_PG> 뭐 달라질건 없지만, 아이들 교육상 좋습니다.ㅎ
<imsu> razGon_PG: 역시 계셨네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> imsu: 그럼요!
<razGon_PG> ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요!
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 좀만 일찍 들오지
<drake_kr> 밥먹으러 오라칼라캤는디
<razGon_PG> luxy라고 대만에서 유명한 클럽인가봐요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/K42WD 이분 포스팅이 좋군요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 유명한 클럽은 비싸서 잘 안 갑니다
<razGon_PG> 마눌님의 급전화!!
<razGon_PG> 퇴근합니다. 가서 뵈요^^!
<imsu> drake_kr: 식사하셨습니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 앙;;배고픈데;; ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게
<drake_kr> 좀만 일찍 들오지
<drake_kr> 밥처먹으러 오라고 할라캤는디
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 밥을 어떻게 쳐먹습니까
<imsu> 퍼먹지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밥이 떡인감유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 살짝 부족하긴 한데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 뭥미 ~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 간만에 visual c 돌리니깐 감회가 새롭군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암튼
<drake_kr> 올거면 오고
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금요?
<drake_kr> ㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배 꺼지실 때쯤 그럼 갈게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 싫음 말구
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<imsu> 작업할게 있는데 모니터가 2개 있어야함 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 들고 가서 작업할 순 없잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 Windows User!
<imsu> drake_kr: 저도 지금 visual c 기반으로 짜야할게 있어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 언제쯤 가면 적당할까요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 대충와
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 한시간 뒤 정도에 출발할게요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아;; 코딩은 너무 어려운듯 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> drake_kr: 뭐 필요한거 없습니까?
<imsu> 이제 출발하려하는데
<drake_kr> 사이다
<imsu> 오우 밖에 날씨 장난아니네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> 근데 라면밖에 줄게 없다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 밥도 있어
<imsu> 뭐 어때요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잠깐 놀다 가는거지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아오 추워 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전화할데가 있어서 한통화만 하구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자전거 타고 가야하나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 귤드실래요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 개 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_PG> 우분투에 안드로이드 에뮬레이터 있나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon_PG> 찾아봐야 겟군요.
<grr> 하히후회호
<DarkCircle> grr 노래부르면서 한숨을 쉬시다니 !!
<DarkCircle> (대단한 한숨스킬)!!
<grr> ....
<imsu> drake_kr: 역시 비닐봉지의 효과는 탁월하네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> grr, DarkCircle 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 벌써갔노
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 열심히 패달 굴렸죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 바지 입고 나갔다 와야지 안되겠다
<drake_kr> 간만에 빵먹넹 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 다시 부활했습니다.!!
<razGon_PG> 후...
<razGon_PG> 애보다가 애랑 같이 자버리는 스킬 시전을 마눌님이 하심...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 잠들다가 인제 일어남..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 주무셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 예
<razGon_PG> ^^;
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드 에뮬레이터 찾다가 ㅜ.ㅜ
<razGon_PG> 여보 애좀 잠시 봐줘 했는데...ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 셋다 주무신건가유 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 눈떠보니 마눌이 옆에 자고 잇다는..!!
<drake_kr> 애기만 깨있었나 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아니여..
<drake_kr> 크리스마스때는 순대국밥좀 드셨나요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 마눌은 저랑 아이를 재우고 첫째딸하고 놀다가 잠든거님.ㅠ
<razGon_PG> 크리스마스는 삼겹살이죠.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그리고 눈오는 크리스마스를 즐기면서 미션 임파서블4를 들음.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 맞다. 안드로이드 에뮬레이터  뭘 검색어로 찾으면 될까요?
<drake_kr> 안드로이드 SDK에 포함돼있는걸로 아는뎅..
<razGon_PG> 그런가요?!
<drake_kr> 개발용이 아니라 사용이라면 x86android요
<razGon_PG> 뭘알아야죠.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 감사합니다^^
<razGon_PG> 시냅틱에는 없군요.
<drake_kr> 아 x86android는 iso파일입니다
<drake_kr> virtualbox에서 사용하는거에유
<razGon_PG> 아!
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 구글링으로 찾고 있다가.. 검색어로.. 찾아가는 .ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아웅...
<razGon_PG> 큰일입니다. 우분투는 큰 문제를 안고 있음!!
<razGon_PG> 시냅틱이 거의다 해결해주니 가끔 시냅틱에 없는 건 이세상에 없는 줄안다는!
<razGon_PG> 시냅틱의 의존다가 너무 크다는!.
<razGon_PG> 방금전에 본능적으로 시냅틱에서  찾앗음. ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 크림빵 먹을만 하네유
<razGon_PG> 아이스크림샌드위치요?
<razGon_PG> 다운로드버젼이 많은데 어느걸루 받는게 좋나요?
<drake_kr> 롯데 크림치즈샌드요
<razGon_PG> 헉.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/76486
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 마지막 컷은 심히 공감가네요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 근데 뭐 의사나 공대생이나..
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ 이사회는 힘들죠.
<razGon_PG> 이 사회는 이과를 멀리하는 사회죠.
<razGon_PG> 과학 한국 이라고 외치고 몸은 접대사회...
<razGon_PG> 쩝...
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 성과때문에 그런가..
<razGon_PG> 근데 공대랑 의대랑 심히 공감이 가는 부분이 많네요.
<razGon_PG> 근데 다른 점은 최근 여학생이 많이 입학하기 시작했다는. 서울의 모 의대는 여학우가 반이상...
<drake_kr> 웃긴건 제가 ㄱ공대도 안 나왔다능거..
<razGon_PG> ㅋ 의대가.
<razGon_PG> ?! 드레이크님 전공이?
<drake_kr> 캐릭터 디자인이요
<razGon_PG> 아. 맞다 디자인쪽이시라고 햇죠? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 캐릭터 디자인....흠...
<razGon_PG> 혹시 세종대신가요?
<drake_kr> 연대 자퇴생입니다..
<razGon_PG> 헉...
<razGon_PG> 역시... 예상을 벗어나는..
<drake_kr> 읭..
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 님을 보면요. 느낌이 바람의 파이터의 이미지.
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 진짜로 일본가서 일도 하고 왔죠..
<razGon_PG> 강함은 있는데 뭐랄까요? 정규적인 느낌은 없어요.
<drake_kr> 회사가 합병되는 바람에 짤렸지만..
<razGon_PG> 허걱..
<razGon_PG> 회사의 합병이라는 건.. 합병된 회사사원들을 날려버리는.
<drake_kr> 퀴즈 : 일본 어느 회사에서 일했을까요?
<drake_kr> 전 외국인 근로자였기 때문이죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 느낌이 남코나 반다이.....
<drake_kr> 남코랑 반다이는 아직도 잘 나가는 회사입니다
<razGon_PG> 합병된 회사 아는데가 거기 밖에.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 일본계 회사에서.^^;
<drake_kr> 세가가 사미로 흡수돼서..
<razGon_PG> 아 혹시
<razGon_PG> 세가...?
<drake_kr> 세가 연구소중에 2연구소만 남고 다 짤렸죠
<drake_kr> 전 6연구소 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> SNK라고 이야기 할려고 했는데.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 세가.. 명줄 길었네요.
<razGon_PG> 소니가 다 밀어낸다고 생각했는데.
<drake_kr> 아직도 북미 세가는 남아있어요
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 지금 소니도 뭐.. 닌텐도에 밀려서..
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 최강자는 제트기가 아니라 해리어라는..ㅎ
<drake_kr> R&D가 사라진 회사가 회사인지는 저도 잘 모르겠지만 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그냥 도매상...
<razGon_PG> 영업처만 남은거죠.
<drake_kr> 그래도 최후의 보루 1,2연구소까지는 남아있어요
<razGon_PG> 어느 정도는 남겨 놓은 거겠죠.
<drake_kr> 7연구소는 카지노쪽 게임기 만들었고..
<drake_kr> 실상 그쪽은 확률로 인해서 굶어죽진 않는 분위기였고..
<razGon_PG> 세가가 중소기업의 하나의 표상이엿는데. 기억으로는요. 잡스가 없어서 그랬을까요?
<drake_kr> R&D 덩치가 너무 컸다는게 원인이랄까요
<drake_kr> 기판같은거 PCB 뜨는거 대수롭지 않게 떴었는데..
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 한국처럼 너무 쪼잔하게 굴면 개발 자체가 안 됐을테고..
<drake_kr> 일본애들이 개개인 스킬은 우리보다 한참 떨어져요..
<drake_kr> 대신 글마들이 졸라 잘하는게 문서화..
<drake_kr> 일본에서는 만화만 잘 그려도 회사에서 문서관리팀에 들어갑니다
<razGon_PG> 허걱..
<drake_kr> 그리고 그 문서관리팀은 상당한 파워를 가지고 있었어요
<razGon_PG> 데이타 베이스는 정말 잘쌓아놓는 군요.
<drake_kr> 한국에서는 개발자가 문서까지 다 만들지만
<razGon_PG> 공무원적인...
<drake_kr> 일본은 개발자는 드래프트만 작성해주고 실제 프로그램.. 없으면 프로토타입이나 데모를 문서관리팀에 넘겨주면 아주 이쁘게 사용설명서가 나옵니다..
<drake_kr> 그리고 기능에 관련된 사항도 요구하기도 하고..
<drake_kr> 언제든 자기가 만든 프로그램에 대한 정보를 열람할 수 있어요
<razGon_PG> 그냥 개발자는 닥치고 연구만 해라..이거군요.
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon_PG> 오... 그건 좋네요.
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 병원도 그게 문제거든요.
<drake_kr> 개개인의 실력은 병신인데
<drake_kr> 병신같아도 쌓이면 장난이 아닌거죠
<razGon_PG> 그렇게 되면 장기적으로 보았을때는 자료의 집약이 장난 아니죠.
<drake_kr> 문서관리가 그렇게 돼있으니 영업이 나갈때도 명확한 자료를 가지고 나가니까..
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 상당히 공감이 가는 내용이네요.
<drake_kr> 근데 한국은..
<drake_kr> 개개인의 능력은 상당히 뛰어나다고 생각됩니다만..
<razGon_PG> 처음 시작은 병신같지만, 싱크 되기 시작하면 굉장한 위력이겠네요.
<drake_kr> 문서화는 확실히 뒤쳐져 있습니다
<drake_kr> 대신 삼성이 그나마 문서화에 대한걸 좀 하고 있는듯해서..
<razGon_PG> 그건 동감합니다.
<drake_kr> 전에 삼성 하청업체쪽에 친구가 일하고 있어서 놀러갔는데..
<razGon_PG> 보안상의 문제로 문서화 하고 있죠.
<drake_kr> 삼성에 차장급이 와가지고 이래라저래라 하는데
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 이번에 특허권이나 그런거에서 싸울때 문서화 안되서 많이 공격받았을 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 후지제록스에 과장급이 "너나잘해 씨발로마" 라고..
<razGon_PG> 삼성이 애플하고 싸울때 말이죠.
<razGon_PG> 후지제록스면 일본계기업 인가요?
<drake_kr> 일반적으로 그러면 사건이 커지거나 후지제록스에 대한 타격이 있어야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 그렇죠 일본계기업이죠
<drake_kr> 차장급이 찍소리도 못하더라구요
<drake_kr> 과장도 사실 괴짜긴 했습니다만..
<drake_kr> 하청업체 사장보다 높은 차장한테 욕을 하면서 일을 한다는게 참 웃겼어요
<razGon_PG> 그러니깐요. 대략 그런경우는 알아서 기지 않나요?
<razGon_PG> 제친구도 삼성 식민지에서 일하는데요. 아주 발발 길수 밖에 없다고 하더군요.
<drake_kr> 제록스는 길 이유가 없으니까요
<razGon_PG> 하나마이크론.
<razGon_PG> 하긴 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 다음에 또 강의 불러주면 문서화에 대한 이야기를 해야겠어요
<drake_kr> 개발자 하고싶다는 친구 있으면 번역부터 추천을 해요
<drake_kr> 요즘은
<drake_kr> 진짜 얼마안가 일본에 다시 추격당할것 같은 느낌
<razGon_PG> 그럴거 같네요.
<razGon_PG> 문서화라는 건 이용할줄만 알면 엄청난 공력이 쌓이니깐요
<drake_kr> 만약 그래픽 프로그램을 GTK부터 배워서 만든 애랑
<drake_kr> GTK 매뉴얼을 직접 번역하다가 프로그래밍을 배워서 만든 애랑
<razGon_PG> 허걱...
<drake_kr> 보면 프로그래밍 나중에 배운 애가 훨씬 잘 할걸요
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 원리이해가 되버리니.
<drake_kr> 어렸을때부터 프로그래밍을 배우고 뭐 이딴거 다 때려치라그래요
<drake_kr> 요즘 프레임워크도 잘 되어있는데..
<razGon_PG> 미국도 문서화 장난 아닐거 같은데요.
<drake_kr> 미국은 지들이 안 해도 애들이 알아서 해줍니다..
<razGon_PG> 거기도 알아서 해주는 부서가 있나요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<razGon_PG> 아. 원래 그런문화라는 소리군요.
<razGon_PG> 기본적으로 문서화하는
<drake_kr> 일단 좀 자야겠네유 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 많이 늦었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 주무세요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 내일 뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 너무 붙잡았네요. 제가.ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-28
<Work^Seony> 후지제록스는 일본계지만, 제록스는 원래 미국회사입니다...
<Work^Seony> LG IBM과 비슷한 형태로 보시면 될 듯..
<Ruin_Star> 안녕하세요 혹시 우분투 11.10 ibus unity에서의 문제가 해결됬는지 궁금해서 질문합니다.
<Work^Seony> Ruin_Star: http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20173
<razGon_PG> 5ㅛㅕ8788
<semosi> Hangul,한글.123
<semosi> 아무런 장애없이 그냥 되는구나..^^
<bluedusk> 아후.. 2500달러면..;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 서버 업타임 오늘로 101일째...
<Work^Seony> 스크린샷 하나 찍고 리부팅 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 12:33오후  up 72 days, 21:16, 1 user, load averages: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01
<bluedusk> 전 72일째..;
<Work^Seony> at로 내일 리부팅 잡아놨는데, 안켜질까봐 무섭습니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> yemharc: Hi
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 트랙패드 중독되요 (...)
<yemharc> 회사 데탑 쓰다가 자꾸 키보드 밑을 손가락으로 쓸고 있는 자신을 발견합니다...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그걸 드디어 아셨군요
<Work^Seony> 맥북 계열 사용자들은 누구나 겪는 증상입니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 심지어는 노트 위에서도 손꾸락 두개 쓸고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 맥북 안쓰는데 그러는 저는 뭔가요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 사파의 패드를 사용 중이신듯요!
<bluedusk> 사파의 패드는 아니고..
<bluedusk> 그냥 놋북 터치패드가 멀티터치 되길래
<bluedusk> 셋팅해서..;
<bluedusk> =__=
<bluedusk> 그래봤자 휠대신에 두손가락으로 휠을 쓰는것 뿐이긴 하지만..
<bluedusk> 그것도 은근히 중독성이..;
<Work^Seony> 장난 아니죠. 몸에 배요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 오늘 참가함?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아마 못갈듯 해요
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 연봉 400 올랐어요 (...)
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://goo.gl/aVRuz 그리고 이런것도 하게 되서 (...)
<yemharc> 16:9로 만들었더니 구글서는 깨지네요 ...
<drake_kr> yemharc: does not have access
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> drake_kr: mail to kelvin2@gmail.com
<drake_kr> 워메
<drake_kr> 이상한것 만드네
<cheayuncho_serve> sleep
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그게 제가 한다던 삽질 중 하나에요 (...)
<drake_kr> 아웅
<yemharc> 냠
<drake_kr> 블로그 정리는 내일 해야것다..
<razGon_PG> Seony:  질문있는데요. 아이패드에 Oplayer처럼 음악도 스트리밍으로 들을 수 있는 어플있을까요?
<Seony> razGon_PG: 음... 그건 저도 알아봐야겠네요. 아마 있지않을까 싶은데요...
<Seony> razGon_PG: http://goo.gl/3cKF4
<yemharc> razGon_PG: http://goo.gl/TrQOX
<yemharc> razGon_PG: http://goo.gl/sGuRP
<yemharc> 위는 유료 아래는 무료에요
<yemharc> 무료 어플 단점?은 호스트PC에 Apache + PHP 환경이 필요합니다.
<razGon_PG> 당근 있죠...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 감사합니다.
<razGon_PG> 한국에서 만든 어플이군요.
<Seony> yemharc: Amazing Breaker 모든 스테이지 별 3개 도전 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현재 55판까지 진행 중...
<yemharc> Seony: 많이 하셨네요;;
<yemharc> 아, osmos라는 게임도 있더군요. 나름 괜찮았습니다.
<Seony> 원래는 전부 다 깼는데, 재밌어서 퍼펙트 스코어에 도전해볼려구요
<razGon_PG> 대단하시네요.
<razGon_PG> 저도 하고 잇습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 오.... 재밌죠?
<razGon_PG> 예
<Seony> 말하는 도중 57스테이지 도전 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 잼있어요.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<Seony> 전부 별3개 도전 중인데... 여지껏 한 3개 정도의 스테이지가 가장 힘들었어요
<Seony> 근데 어메이징 브레이커는 재미의 유무를 떠나서 정말 잘만든 거 같아요.
<Seony> 그래픽, 아이디어, 음악 등등...
<Seony> 한 가지 아쉬운 게 있다면, 조작감이 정밀하지 않다는 점...
<Seony> 나가수에 신효범이 합류한다고 적혀있는데, 신효범 외에 다른 사람이 안적혀있단 얘기는 결국 자우림이 명예졸업을 못했단 얘기...
<Seony> SM Town이 카톡 친추를 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<nui> 안녕하세요 계신분있나요?
<nui> 아무도 안계신강
<nui> 우분투 11.10 사용하고있는데 여기에 올라온대로 ap포인트 만들었는데 자꾸 접속이 끊기는데 해결방법 아시는분.
<nui> 안녕하세요
<fascaneT> 안녕하세요
<nui> 저 혹시 우분투 ap포인트 만드는거에 대해 아세요?
<fascaneT> ap포인트?
<nui> 예
<nui> 여기 싸이트에 올라온대로 해봤더니 자꾸 끊겨서.
<nui> 모르시나요?
<fascaneT> 넹 ㅠㅠ
<nui> 옙ㅜㅜ
<jason-jang> nui, 말씀한 내용과 같은 경우 보통은 ap 쪽을 점검해 보세요.
<jason-jang> 혹시 놑북 써요?
<colton_> 안녕하세요
<colton_> 아무도 없나요?
<nui> 우분투 11.10에서 usb포맷하는거 아시는분 없나요? 윈도우7 부팅 usn만들려고하는데
<drake_kr> http://naramal.tistory.com/300
<nui> 아 감사합니다
<colton_> 저기
<nui> ??
<colton_> 리눅스 공부 어떻게 시작하죠?
<nui> 그냥 저는 이것저것 해보고있네요....
<nui> 딱히 뭘 공부하는게 아니라 그냥  터미널로 한번 프로그램 깔아보기도하고
<razGon_PG> colton_: 혹시 전공이 어디 쪽이세요?
<colton_> 저요
<colton_> ?
<razGon_PG> 옙
<razGon_PG> 목표를 어디로 잡느냐에 따라서 처음부터 공부할 방향이 달라집니다.
<nui> 포맷까지는 성공했는데..흐음...
<nui> 부 팅 usb를 어떻게만들지..
<razGon_PG> 굳나잇요`
<razGon_PG> nui: netbootin인가 하는 부팅 USB만들어 주는게 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 아 윈7이군요... 그러면 패스..ㅠ
<razGon_PG> 저는 이만 잡니다. 내일뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> seony:감사합니다. 덕분에 스트리밍 제대로  즐기네요.ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 우분투 구글 크롬에서
<soyeomul> 구글 뮤직 들어보신분 계셰요?
<soyeomul> 윈도우XP의 구글 크롬과 우분투의 구글 크롬의 작동이 조금 다른거 같아서요
<soyeomul> 구글 뮤직에서 소리가
<soyeomul> 안나오더이다
<soyeomul> 그래서 하염없이 앗드로이드만
<soyeomul> 꼭 한번만이라도
<soyeomul> 구글 뮤직에 관심을 흐흑 ㅜ
<soyeomul> 아 잠온다~
<soyeomul> 퇴궐^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,
<nui> 우분투 11.10에서 디스크 유틸리티 어떻게 들어가는지 아신느분
<colton_> 다들 메신저 어떤것들 쓰시나요?!?
<razGon_PG> 굳모닝요!
<Work^Seony> Hi
<razGon_PG> seony
<razGon_PG> seony:어제 알려주신대로 스트리밍 구축했습니다.
<razGon_PG> 잘되더라구요,ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 보안상의 문제는 되겠습니다만. 스트리밍을 하다보니 포트에 대한 개념을 알게 되었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 덕분에 어제 2시에 잠들었다는..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 단 jplayer의 단점이 랜덤이나 순환 플레이가 안되고요. 안드로이드에서 안된다는게 문제입니다..ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho_web> 아아
<cheayuncho_web> 배아파 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho_web> 제산제를 찾으러 이만
<razGon_PG> cheayuncho_web: 어린나이에 제산제라니요.ㅎ 아마도 X마려운게 아닌지.... 아침은 X time..^^
<cheayuncho_web> 아니에요..지금 빈속이라서여 헤헤
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 배아픈거면 사촌이 땅샀을수도.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-29
<Work^Seony> razGon_PG: 많이 피곤하시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 약간 피곤하긴 합니다만. 요즘 연말연시대비용 링거를 맞고 있기에 어느정도 버팁니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일반적으로 포트를 열어놓는다고 다 문제가 되는 건 아니니까 걱정 마세요.
<Work^Seony> 일명 알려진 포트 라고 해서 문제되는 포트들이 몇 개 있는데, 그것만 주의하시면 됩니다...
<Work^Seony> 그리고 포트 열려있다고 문제되는 것도 아니구요, 열려진 포트에 해당 서비스데몬이 떠있느냐 안떠있느냐에 따라서도 다르니깐요...
<razGon_PG> 흠. 그렇군요.
<razGon_PG> 포트를 통한 스트리밍 서비스를 구현할 수 있겠군요..
<razGon_PG> 점점 에그의 필요성을 느낍니다...^^;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥을 쓰시면 아이튠즈 라이브러리 공유라는 막강한 기능을 통해서, 온 가족이 하나의 음악을 공유하는 게 가능해지죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아이패드로 발 담그셨으니 맥 바이러스가 온 가족에 퍼지는 건 금방입니다. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 마눌님은 음악싫어하고요. 저는 인디나 테크로 그런거 좋아합니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐 음악을 싫어하는 분이 계시다니...
<razGon_PG> 우리첫째딸은 잡스의 노예가 되었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음악은 만국 공통어입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그러게요.
<razGon_PG> 음악틀면 그것도 분위기 있는 재즈요. 그게 시끄럽데요.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요. 근데 원래 재즈가 이해하기에 쉽지않은 음악이죠.
<Work^Seony> 음악을 몇년을 해야 이해할까말까한데요..
<razGon_PG> 그런 어려운 음악이 아니라 로라존스, 실제 너가드, 쳇베이커 , 루이암스트롱 같은 클래시컬 재즈였는데 그러더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러고보니 울 와이프도 음악을 그다지 좋아하지 않는군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 음악을 하루종일 끼고 살거든요..
<razGon_PG> 저도 진료만 아니면 들으면서 할텐데요.
<razGon_PG> 스무살초반에 커피숖 주인이 부러웠다는...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 병원에서도 조용하게 음악 틀어놓던데요.
<razGon_PG> 제 고향이 충남아산인데요. 재즈커피샾이 아산에 하나 있는데요. 거기에서 재즈 들으면서 코코아 마시는 게 넘 좋았어요.
<razGon_PG> 여기는 그런거 없습니다. 시장 노인분들이라서요.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<boracay__>  razGon_PG ": 저두 집이 그짝입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 여자들이 음악 좋아할거 같은데 싫어하는 사람이 많은거 같네요.
<razGon_PG> cheayuncho_web: 방학이세요?
<cheayuncho_web> 넵 저번금요일에 방학시작햇지요~
<razGon_PG> 부럽습니다. 그 순간을 즐기세요. 제인생의 황금기 중학교때와 레지던트수련받을때.
<cheayuncho_web> 그렇군요
<razGon_PG> 중학교때 MSX2로 여러가지연구 했던때가 잼있었죠.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 레지던트때는 제 의학지식의 급성장과 성인으로서의 만끽을 하던때라서 좋았습니다.
<cheayuncho_web_> 에공 크롬이 튕겻네요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 지금 램을 사두면 좋으려나요?
<razGon_PG> 아니면 램값이 이렇게 고정되진 않겠죠?
<cheayuncho_web_> 램값이 더내렷군요
<cheayuncho_web_> 8월달에 싸다고 하는 24,500원일때 삿는데
<cheayuncho_web_> 흑흑 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 저는 8기가 일때를 보고있는데요.
<cheayuncho_web_> 아직 ECC램말고는
<cheayuncho_web_> 출시가안됫나 다들 가격비교예정..
<cheayuncho_web_> 지금 `16GB도 부족하네요 윽 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 하가가
<razGon_PG> cheayuncho_web_: 그거야 접속자가 많으니 그렇구요.
<razGon_PG> 제서버는 저와마눌님만 쓰니깐요. 주요사용자는 저요.
<cheayuncho_web_> 그러긴하네요 게임서버 5개에 Mysql도 돌아가고 가상 PC2개 돌아가니 안부족할래야 안부족할수가..
<cheayuncho_web_> 게다가 지금 영상편집에 시퀸서 띄어놓고 영상용 BGM만들고 음성편집기 켜놓고 마스터링작업하면서 Asio까지올렷으니
<cheayuncho_web_> 사양이 안부족할래야 안부족할수가없겟네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 부럽군여 ..;
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 게임서버 5개라니..
<cheayuncho_web_> 어디까지나 취미입니다 취미..
<razGon_PG> 허거거.. 게임서버 5개.
<razGon_PG> 어떤게임인가요? 마인크래프트?
<cheayuncho_web_> 소스엔진기반 게임서버 4개 아는 형의부탁으로 마인크래프트서버 1개돌리고있어요
<cheayuncho_web_> 마인크래프트서버는 아프리카 방송에 쓰이는서버가 됫다고 하더군요...
<cheayuncho_web_> 램딸려서 도저히안되겟네요.. After Effect 꺼버림...
<bluedusk> 능력자시군요..
<bluedusk> 부럽..저같은 컴맹은 상상도 못할..;
<cheayuncho_web_> 저도 컴맹입니다 헤헤
<bluedusk> 전 뼛속까지 골수컴맹입니다.
<bluedusk> 훗
<cheayuncho_web_> 저는 컴퓨터 켜는법을몰라서 컴퓨터를 못끕니다 훗
<cheayuncho_web_> 덕분에 서버를돌리죠(응?)
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_web_> http://youtu.be/9Xo51g_2Pek 이거 진짜 상식밖이네요..
<cheayuncho_web_> 반응-http://4drip.net/xe/humor/528478
<razGon_PG> cheayuncho_web_: 그러면 컴한대에서 동시에 이루어 지나요? 후. 사양이 꽤 클텐데 얼마나 되나요?
<cheayuncho_web_> 다 컴한대에서 이루어집니다 i5-2500K @ 4.4ghz 16GB RAM GTX460시스템에서 이루어져요
<cheayuncho_web_> 프리미어는 CUDA가속써서 CPU를 덜타긴해요...
<razGon_PG> CPU는 옥타나 쿼드코어 생각했는데. 그렇진 않군요.
<razGon_PG> 그런데!! 4.4G?
<cheayuncho_web_> 넵
<razGon_PG> 흠.. 오버 턴거인가요?
<cheayuncho_web_> 넵 오버햇습니다 ^^
<cheayuncho_web_> 게임서버가 멀티코어지원안하고해서 크게 사양도안타요 ㅎㅎ
<cheayuncho_web_> 램도 크게안먹구요
<cheayuncho_web_> 마인크래프트가 문제죠 ㅡ.ㅡ;; java라서 CPU도 상상히 비효율적에 플러그인많아서 램도,..
<razGon_PG> 흠.. 램이 높고 저장공간인 하드만 크면 될거 같은데.
<razGon_PG> 하드는 용량이 얼마나 되나요? 레이드 구성은 어떻게 하셨죠?
<cheayuncho_web_> HDD는 지금 5TB 구요
<razGon_PG> 오 5테라..!
<cheayuncho_web_> 게임,DB서버용 HDD만 250GB짜리 2개 레이드 1로 묶어서 쓰고있어요
<cheayuncho_web_> 중요자료는 2~3중으로 다른하드에 넣어서 문제가 없어요~
<razGon_PG> jason-jang:안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<jason-jang> 귿 모뉭~ razGon_PG
<razGon_PG> 제가 우분투 서버를 쓰니 모든게 달라지더군요.
<razGon_PG> 저의 컴퓨터의 역사를 보면 큰변환점이 있죠.
<bluedusk> 도대체 어떤 컴맹이 컴터를 저렇게 쓰는..-_-;
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라면서
<razGon_PG> 1.아이큐1000과의 만남. 컴퓨터의 학원으로 컴퓨터 학습의 태동
<bluedusk> 완전 거짓말이군요..
<bluedusk> jason-jang, 굳모닝
<razGon_PG> 세상은 원래 거짓말 장이들이 많습니다.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 2. PC와의 만남. 게임시작의 본격화,
<razGon_PG> 3. 인터넷과의 만남. 이때가 사알짝 황금기... 소리바다에 영화에.ㅋ 좋았던시절.
<razGon_PG> 4. 우분투 서버와의 만남... 모든 컴의 연결이 서버를 중심으로 돌아가고 있는 상태가됨.
<jason-jang> hi~ bluedusk
<cheayuncho_web_> 거짓말이라뇨
<cheayuncho_web_> 컴퓨터전원못키는건 컴맹입니다
<razGon_PG> 누가 당신을 컴맹이라니...
<cheayuncho_web_> 쳇
<razGon_PG> 이건 정치인과 다를배 없음.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 뭐 컴맹이라고 빡빡 우기시니 알고 계시겠지만 게임서버 어플이 멀티코어 지원 안하면
<bluedusk> taskset으로 각각 쓰는 시피유 지정해줘서
<bluedusk> 자원관리에 효율성을 높으는 방법도 있을꺼 같네요
<cheayuncho_web_> 이미 햇지요~ 프로그램시작옵션에서 코어 배당가능해서요~
<bluedusk> 역시
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라며
<kkb110> 쉽게 매는 낵타이 뭐라그러죠?? (접을 필요 없이 그냥 모양 이미 있고 줄만 당겨서 매는식)
<cheayuncho_web_> AMD 프로모션으로 Dirt3 스팀코드 왓네요
<cheayuncho_web_> 빨리 입력하고 해봐야징
<jason-jang> kkb110, 그거 정식이름 없지요? 아마.... 그냥 "간편 넥타이" 정도랄까!
<razGon_PG> 스팀코드? 뭐죠?
<razGon_PG> 구글링 해야 겠네요.ㅎ
<cheayuncho_web_> 그 AMD제품사면
<cheayuncho_web_> DIRT쿠폰이 있는데 프로모션입력하면
<cheayuncho_web_> STEAM이라는 게임통합관리 시스템같은거에서 입력이가능한 번호를줍니다
<cheayuncho_web_> 그번호를 입력하면 STEAM account 에 Dirt3가 추가되는거죠
<razGon_PG> dirt3 자동차 게임이군요.ㅋ
<kkb110> jason-jang, 힝그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_web_> 근데 요쿠폰을 지금 대량으로 풀려서
<cheayuncho_web_> 하드웨어쪽 사이트가셔서 알아보시면 금방 구하실듯..
<cheayuncho_web_> 40달러짜리 게임이 무료니까요 ㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_web_> 근데 지금 스팀에서 연말세일한다고 25달러에 파네요
<DarkCircle> razGon_PG 헐! 충남 아산이 고향이셨군요
<razGon_PG> DarkCircle: 예^^
<razGon_PG> 혹시 동향?
<DarkCircle> 제가 학교를 그쪽으로 ...
<razGon_PG> 아. 대학교요?
<DarkCircle> 한 6년은 거기서 거의 살아ㅏ싸네요
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_PG> 순대?
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_PG> 역시.. 좋은데 다니셨네요.ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그냥 그렇고 그렇죠
<bluedusk> 오
<DarkCircle> 조용하니 공부는 나름 잘되던곳..
<razGon_PG> ㅇㅇㅇ
<razGon_PG> 저는 그게 부러웠어요.
<DarkCircle> 진짜 무슨 시골깡촌에 이런 학교가 있었나 싶었는데
<DarkCircle> 서울와서 느낀게
<DarkCircle> 새벽부터 소음에 시달리지 않는게 되게 부럽 ..
<razGon_PG> 저희 의대 시험공부는 1달전부터 했는데. 너무 시끄러워서 공부가 안되었어요..ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 순대의대는 2학년때까지 아산 본교에 있고 3학년때부터 천안으로 가든지 서울로 가든지 그래요
<razGon_PG> 핑계지만 그것땜시 공부를 못했다는....ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 예
<DarkCircle> 아마 대부분 천안으로 가는듯
<razGon_PG> 알고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 맞나요?
<razGon_PG> 2년 예과 2년 천안 2년 서울요.
<DarkCircle> 레지를 서울에서 밟나보군요
<razGon_PG> 예과 . 의과이론. 의과실습.
<razGon_PG> 천안에서 하시는 분들도 있으세요.
<razGon_PG> 근데 부천에 새병원이 생겨서 거기가려고 많이 하죠.
<DarkCircle> 서울로 가는건 성적순으로 뽑던데
<razGon_PG> 한남대 순천향은 별루...
<razGon_PG> 한남동.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 부천에도 생겼군요 ...
<razGon_PG> 부천 - 한남동- 천안 순입니다. 성적순은요.
<DarkCircle> 부천에는 가대병원이 워낙 유명해서 몰랐는데
<razGon_PG> 부천 성가가 유명한데 가까운데에 생겼습니다. 거기 순대 병원도 유명합니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 요새 전철에 광고 무지 때리는구나 - -;
<DarkCircle> .......................
<DarkCircle> 순대병원광고 ... 돈을 아주 발라주시는 수준. ㄷㄷ
<razGon_PG> 가대병원은 구조적으로 문제 있어요. 가대병원가신다면 서울성모와 여의도(혈액질환)빼고는 추천하지 않습니다.
<razGon_PG> 발라줘야요. 투자 많이 했던데요.
<DarkCircle> 네 저도 수원 성빈센트 가봐서 알아요
<DarkCircle> 그 구조적 문제를 깨달은게
<razGon_PG> 성빈센트.....
<DarkCircle> 초등학교 6학년때였죠 ㄱ-
<razGon_PG> 최악이죠.
<DarkCircle> 의사수급이 안된다는 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 물어봤죠. 아니 학교에서 졸업하면 실습하고 의사 되는거 아니냐고
<razGon_PG> 그게요. 수급이 안되는 게 아니라 전체적으로 의료진수가 적어요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그건 맞는데 그 병원으론 잘 안온다더군요
<DarkCircle> 지금은 모르겠는데 그때는 어떤 일이 있었냐면
<DarkCircle> 어떤 과에 어떤 분야에 대한 진료신청을 했는데
<DarkCircle> 우리는 그쪽 담당하는 선생님이 안계신다.
<DarkCircle> (출장간거도 아니고 안계신다고 그럼)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그때 아주대 병원 추천받음 ㄱ-
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그거 환자 떠넘기는 거일수도.
<razGon_PG> 어짜피 환자도 좋게 진료 받을수 있고요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 의사 명단 받아봤는데
<DarkCircle> 말씀하신대로 의료진 수가 진짜 최악인듯
<DarkCircle> (그때 당시에)
<razGon_PG> 그게 서울성모와 여의도 성모에 의사들 꾸역꾸역 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 전공의들 막부려 먹음.
<razGon_PG> 빈센트가 환자수대비 의료진이 가장 적은 데일거임. 가대 부속병원8개중에서요
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ 그런 바닥에 지들이 가서 노비생활을 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 목적은 뭘까요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 제가 알기론 여의도 성모 무지 빡센걸로 아는데
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> 배정을 그렇게 하는겁니다.
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 병원 시스템에서요?
<DarkCircle> 흠 재밌군요 - -) ..
<razGon_PG> 예 보통 여의도와 서울성모에 대빵교수님들이 많이 있으시죠.
<DarkCircle> 하긴 같은 가대병원이니 ...
<razGon_PG> 그분들 연구에 전념을 위해 인력은 한곳에 몰아 놓습니다.
<razGon_PG> 실제로 서울성모 전에 강남성모에서 수련받았는데요.
<razGon_PG> 대전성모에서 전공의 1명당 20-40명의 환아를 봅니다.
<razGon_PG> 입원환자로요.
<razGon_PG> 강남 성모에서는 전공의 1명당 5-20명 사이입니다.
<razGon_PG> 20명이면 중노동이라고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 하루에 20~40명이면 정말 개인병원 수준이네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 환절기에 동네 이비인후과 수준 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_PG> 대신 전공의들의 발표나 교육을 많이시킵니다.
<razGon_PG> 외래가 아닙니다.
<razGon_PG> 입원환자.
<DarkCircle> 입원환자 말고도 또 환자를 본다는거군요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> (....머리가 휑....)
<razGon_PG> 아니요. 입원환자는 외래 환자보다 신경을 더쓰게 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 환자 40명이면 잠자는 시간 빼고 환자보느라고 바쁩니다.
<DarkCircle> 입원환자는 식사까지 봐야 하지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 식단같은거 ..
<razGon_PG> 내과의 경우가 그렇죠.
<razGon_PG> 당뇨식이나 저염식이 뭐 이렇게 신경씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 가끔 보면 그 허연 약물 링거로 놓는데
<DarkCircle> "금식" 붙이고 다니는 사람들 있던데
<DarkCircle> 그런 사람들도 일자별로 다 관리를 해줘야 된다고 생각하면 ㄱ- ...
<razGon_PG> 아. 그런분들은 수술관련이나 검사등의 이유로금식이 필요한 환자들입니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅇㅇ
<grr> hi
<razGon_PG> 의사들도 오더라고 순서도가 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> order죠.
<DarkCircle> 각자 단계별로 맏은 순서가 있다는거군요
<razGon_PG> CLI 입력하듯이 커맨드 입력이있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<razGon_PG> 예를 들면....
<DarkCircle> 한사람이 일을 처리하는 프로세스인가요?
<razGon_PG> 1.V/s q 8hr:8시간마다 생체징후 확인
<razGon_PG> 2. RD;일반식이
<razGon_PG> 3. ABR: 절대안정
<razGon_PG> 이런식의 프로그램밍 처럼 짜줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 그런 약자가 진료기록지에 수기로 작성되는거군요
<razGon_PG> 잠시환자.
<DarkCircle> grr / 어제 뭐하셧냐능.
<DarkCircle> 야근 -ㅠ-?
<grr> 연구소 개발본부 회식...
<grr> 전 한마리의 말이되어 열심히 달렸어요
<razGon_PG> 진료기록지에 수기로 작성되었는데요. 지금은 컴퓨터에 입력합니다.
<razGon_PG> 마치 프로그램 커맨드 짜듯이요.
<razGon_PG> 이게 일일 지시서. 이것을 간호사나 임상병리사들이 보고서 이행을 합니다. 의사가 CPU역할을 하는거죠.
<razGon_PG> 물론 본인이 직접 일처리 하는 경우도 있구요.
<yemharc> grr: Hi
<razGon_PG> grr: 안녕하세요?
<grr> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> 숙취에는 감초주사와 마늘주사 섞은게 정말 좋습니다.
<razGon_PG> 음주량 3배증가.ㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 마제2 갈축 노란색 키보드 지름
<razGon_PG> 단 회식 2-3일전에 맞아야.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 오 점점 우분투커뮤니티가 기계화, 사과화 되는군요...ㅎㄷ ㄷ
<razGon_PG> 저는 흑축파..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐 노랭이
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 계세요?
<drake_kr> kmug 선두주자 Work^Seony 님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어제 DarkCircle 옹이 테소로M7 받음
<yemharc> 그게 뭔가요
<drake_kr> http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1436&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall
<drake_kr> 근데 정작 본인은 hhk2 pro 보유중..
<yemharc> 예쁘네요
<drake_kr> jincreator는 hhk lite를 매우 소중히 쓰다가 내것 좀 두들겨본 후 hhk lite따위는 전혀 소중하지 않게 되었음..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그 시점은
<drake_kr> 내것 두들길때가 아니여
<drake_kr> 내것 두들겨보고 '에 뭐 별거 없네' 하고 hhk lite를 다시 쓸때
<drake_kr> 웬지모를 위화감..
<yemharc> "부드럽지 못한 스위치가 느껴진다."
<DarkCircle> -0-
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 계셨네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 오시자 마자 질문이 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 아이
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<drake_kr> '부드럽지 못한 스위치'라니
<drake_kr> 그냥 '고무'
<yemharc> pre-install 아파치가 구동을 안 하는군요
<yemharc> 설정 - 웹 공유 가 켜지질 않네요
<yemharc> apacheclt is already started
 * DarkCircle 윈도우즈 만세!
<Seony> 시스템 설정에서 웹공유를 켰는데 안켜진다는 말씀이세요?
<yemharc> 네
 * drake_kr netBSD 만세!
<yemharc> 바로 turn off 되네요
<Seony> 아... 이상한 증상이네요
<yemharc> 근데 찾아보니 라이온에서 저같은 사례가 꽤 있다고 합니다
<yemharc> 처음에는 에러가 뜨길래 libpq 로딩이 제대로 안된다고 해서 해결했는데
<Seony> 저는 아무렇지 않은데요
<yemharc> 그거랑 상관없이 안되네요
<Seony> 음... 그럼 명령어 쳐서 수동으로 실행시켜야겠군요
<yemharc> sudo apachectl start
<Seony> 일단 수동으로 데몬 띄우면 메시지 뭐라고 나오는지 보면 알겠죠.
<yemharc> 근데 already started
<yemharc> already loaded*
<Seony> ps 하면 떠있구요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 안 떠있어요 (...)
<Seony> 이상하네. 혹시 맥포트 설치하셨어요?
<yemharc> brew만요
<Seony> 맥에서는 apache라는 이름으로 검색하면 안나오구요,
<Seony> httpd로 검색하셔야되요. ps ax |grep httpd
<yemharc> 네 둘 다 없어요
<Seony>  /usr/sbin/httpd -D FOREGROUND -D WEBSHARING_ON &
<Seony> 그럼 웹브라우저에서 localhost 치면 안나오겠군요
<drake_kr> 아하 그렇구나
<drake_kr> 우분투는 맥을 더 잘 쓰기 위한 용도네..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 아, 됐네요
<yemharc> git 설정에서 오타가 좀 있었던거네요 (....)
<Seony> 아... 다행이군요.
<yemharc> <Limit GET..... 인데 <>imit GET...
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 이거... allow,deny 에서 띄어쓰기까지 에러로 쳐 버리는군요
<Seony> 원래 리눅스에서도 그럴껄요.
<yemharc> 그랬던가;;....
<yemharc> 음... 깔끔하게 돌아가네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.
<Seony> PHP 모듈은 기본으로 off니까 켜주시면 되구요...
<yemharc> 그런 부분들은 다 해놨습니다 :)
<yemharc> 다른건 다 찾아서 어찌어찌 하는데
<Seony> 어차피 아파치 세팅이야 거기서 거기니...
<yemharc> 방금 그건 원인을 못 찾았거든요. ...못 찾을만 했지만요 (오타라니)
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스로 돈 제일 잘버는 기업은 레드햇 아니고 애플인듯
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 공개할건 공개하고 막을건 막고 ...
<DarkCircle> 깔끔함
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 맞는 말이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 공개안한 부분은 지들이 짰다는데 뭐라고 할 수가 없음
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> = =)=ㅅ
<DarkCircle> = =)=b
<yemharc> 그래도 그러다 걸린게 gnuSTEP
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<DarkCircle> 네 그래서 그누 스텝에서 쓰는 라이브러리는 애플에서 가져다 써요
<yemharc> 사실 맥OS 제작/배포 형태는 제가 리눅스 진영에 바라는 형태이기도 해요.
<yemharc> 비공개랑은 좀 상관없고
<yemharc> 우분투도 우분투PC같은거 만들었음 싶어요
<yemharc> "우리가 공인하는 최적화 모델은 이거임" 하면서요
<DarkCircle> 우분투PC가 안드로이드 기기마냥 중구난방만 안되면 ...
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 플랫폼이 가장 실수한게
<DarkCircle> 맥같지가 않다능거 ...
<yemharc> 캐노니컬이 보증하는 "우리가 공인하는 모델은 이거 한개" 하고요
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠. 그런식으로 모델제안을 해서
<DarkCircle> 그걸 맞춰나가서 좀 뭐랄까 통일성이 느껴지게
<DarkCircle> ?
<yemharc> 그것도 굳이 PC 만들고 뭐 할것도 없이
<DarkCircle> 단어도 애매모호하군 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 그냥 하드웨어 부품 제원만 선정해서 공개해도 말이죠
<yemharc> 그럼 좀 단편화가 적어지긴 할거에요
<yemharc> 그리고 하드웨어 기업에 영향력도 좀 줄 수 있고
<Seony> 리눅스 진영에서 싫어하는 게 "폐쇄"인데, 결국은 "폐쇄"가 발전의 지름길이라는 아이러니한 상황이... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 그러면 커널도 확실히 크기가 작아지고 좋죠
<yemharc> Seony: 폐쇄라기보다 이 경우에는 집중에 가깝겠죠
<yemharc> 다른걸 지원 안한다는건 아니니까요
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 소스건 뭐건 바닥부터 다 공개하긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 일종의 양식을 지정하는거죠
<yemharc> "리눅스를 데탑으로 쓰고 싶은데 문제 터지는것 떄문에 xx한 사람은 요 하드웨어 쓰면 문제없음"
<yemharc> 이라는 느낌?
<yemharc> 지금도 하드웨어 인증이 있긴 한데 좀 중구난방이고 대부분 유저들의 경험담 레벨이다 보니
<DarkCircle> 지금 우분투 공식 파트너 업체가 델이던가 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그런거 같던 ...
<DarkCircle> 델에서 붙여주는 하드웨어는 중구난방이 아니라 항상 기종이 거기서 거기 정해져 있죠
<yemharc> 막상 A+B+C 괜찮았다니까 난 A+A+B해야지 했다가 문제가 덜컥 하는 경우도 없진 않고요
<DarkCircle> 소비자의 커스터마이징에 따른 기술보증은 안내서 제공 이외에는 하지 않는 편으로 해야
<DarkCircle> 대신 안내서를 엄청 자세하게 써야 한다는 단점이 있긴 해요
<DarkCircle> (이러다 결국 안드로메다로)
<yemharc> 문서가 많아지면 엔드유저 입장에서는 떄려치게 되죠
<yemharc> EULA 안 읽듯이요
<yemharc> (...)
<DarkCircle> EULA는 그냥 뻔한 얘기니 안읽어도 (...)
<yemharc> 사실 메뉴얼도 똑같잖아요
<DarkCircle> 한줄요약 : 1인당 1카피
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<yemharc> [도움이 되셨습니까?]
<yemharc> 전혀 안돼!
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 왜 펄 예제는 다 윈도우로 작성되있는겨
<bluedusk> 아후
<bluedusk> 나같은 컴맹은 어케 하라고
<yemharc> 가끔 생각하지만 윈도우가 더 어려워요
<bluedusk> 아후 미쿡말도 못하는것도 서럽고
<bluedusk> 컴맹인것도 서러운데 한글문서는 전부 윈도우 에서 구축이랑 셋팅 예제밖에..
<DarkCircle> 윈도즈에도 다중 플랫폼을 위한 플랫폼 빌더가 나와야 아 내가 윈도우즈를 너무 쉽게 썼구나 하는걸 알게 될듯
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 윈도우즈 모바일 포팅했던거 생각하면 아오 - -;
<DarkCircle> 컴파일하다 거의 다 되는 시점에 에러 하나 딱 나서 완전 망했다능 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 하긴 쉘스크립도 kldp에서 변역해둔거로 기초를 다지긴 했지만
<bluedusk> 후..
<bluedusk> 암울하네
<DarkCircle> kldp는 이미 문서가 deprecated수준
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 새로 번역을 하든지 문서를 다시 정리해서 올리지 않은 이상 ...
<DarkCircle> joinc도 오래되었어요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 정말..
<drake_kr> 우분투 레퍼런스 PC가 있으면 참 좋겠다는 생각을..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그쵸?
<drake_kr> 명환이형이 Ubuntu ARM Reference Server 하나만 만들면 대박날거 같은디 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그냥 보드 PCB 하나 떠놓고 영국 가가서 '님들아 이거 레퍼런스 해주셈 님들 레퍼런스 없잖음' 하면..
<yemharc> 서버에 대한 테스트는 하겠죠 그래도
<drake_kr> 분도님은 x86 델서버쪽 노리는거 같고..
<drake_kr> 테스트는 당근 해야즤
<drake_kr> 아 이제 블로그 정리 ㅎ야지
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 결국 데탑은 돈이 안 된다는걸 몸소 증명들 해 주시는군요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 넷비를 데탑으로..
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인간적으로 프비 정도로 하죠
<yemharc> 넷비는.....
<yemharc> 프비는 그나마 x라도 제대로 올라가 있던데요
<drake_kr> 넷비도 x 금방 올림
<drake_kr> 왜이러셈
<yemharc> 그것은 마치 우분투와 젠투의 차이
<yemharc> (..)
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> freebsd는 make install clean 만 하면
<bluedusk> x올라가는데
<bluedusk> 넷비는
<bluedusk> ...........
<bluedusk> 역시 프비도 커널에서 가상화 지원하는거 만들고 있었네 ㅋ_ㅋ
<yemharc> 가상화가 대세다 보니...
<drake_kr> 실은.. 요걸로 세가에 입사 확정 ㅋㅋ http://drake.kr/78125
<yemharc> 만든거에요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 2000년도에
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<yemharc> 어머나 덕력이 장사셔라
<yemharc> (..........)
<yemharc> grr씨 아직 멀었네 (....)
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 세가에 치짘
<yemharc> AM6 연구소였던가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 6연
<drake_kr> 뭐 이미 짤렸으니..
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 다시 제입대 ㄲㄲ
<drake_kr> 시바..
<yemharc> 아아, 빨간날과 빨간날이 겹치는 불행한 한 해의 시작이 코앞이군요 orz
<Seony> 나가수 출연자가 또 발표됐네요. 그럼 자우림은 명예졸업이 확실하군요.
<drake_kr> 또 누가 나오려나.. 궁금 궁금
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/71691
<yemharc> 그래픽 아~트의 위엄이군요
<drake_kr> 분노하면 지는거임
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 왜 저는
<bluedusk> 분노하면 지르는거임 으로 봤을까요..;
<bluedusk> 순간 뭘 지르는거지? 라고 고민함.;
<grr> 그러고 맥을 지릅니다 (...)
<yemharc> grr: 맥북프로 17" 풀옵션 1300만원밖에 안해요. ㄱㄱ
<grr> ...
<grr> yemharc: 저녁에 야근하는데 제 앞에 사람이 제 키보드 소리떔에 "X나 씨끄럽네 X뻘" 하고 책상을 탕치고 자리를 떠서... 키보드 새로 샀음
<yemharc> 슬슬 '욕'들을 하는군요
<yemharc> 역시 직장에서는 팬타그래프를 씁시다 (응?)
<grr> 네.. 제가 그거에 굴하고 GG쳤어요
<grr> yemharc: 그래서 키보드 배달오면 책상을 탁치며 일어나며 "X나 비싸네 X뻘" 하려구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음. 그건 안 하는걸 추천해요.
<razGon_PG> 저도 안하는 걸추천이요.
<razGon_PG> 하긴 직장에서는 팬타그래프를 씁니다.
<razGon_PG> 집에서는 흑축으로 하구요. 근데 느끼기에는 흑축이나 팬타그래프랑 많이 차이 안나던데요?
<yemharc> 일단 부드러운건 매한가지니까요
<razGon_PG> 로지텍 MK520을 추천합니다.
<razGon_PG> 팬타그래프에다가 무선이라서 책상이 깔끔합니다.
<razGon_PG> 일반 키보드쓰다가 이거쓰니 정말 부드럽더군요.
<razGon_PG> 근데 집에서 흑축을 쓰니 나름 맛이 나더라구요. 뭐랄까요? 키보드 치는데. 추임새가 있는 듯해여.
<razGon_PG> 갈축을 더하다는데. 추임새에다가 리듬반주까지 해주니 좋지요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 롬8기가 짜리가 가격이 다운되기에는 아직 멀까요?
<razGon_PG> 아니 램8기가.
<razGon_PG> 4기가짜리 사기에는 아직 수요가 없을 듯합니다만,
<yemharc> 8그램은 아직 좀 더 기다려야 할겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 한 일년정도 기다려야 할까요?
<razGon_PG> 지금 가격이 정말 싸기는 한데 말이죠. 4그램짜리가요.
<yemharc> 글쎄요. 뭐라 확신은 못 하겠는데 아마 내년 중순 즈음부터 슬슬 떨어지지 않을까 싶네요
<razGon_PG> 병원 컴하나 달아주고 램드라이브 운용시키고 지금쓰고 있는 서버를 8기가 램으로 만들어주든가 하면 되겠군요.
<razGon_PG> 서버가 램4기가. 가장 램이 많음.
<razGon_PG> 나머지 컴들은 다 2기가램.
<razGon_PG> 문제는 지금쓰는 메인컴이 DDR2램이라서 지금 파는 램하고는 호환이 안맞아서 메인 컴을 바꿔야 할듯합니다.ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 램디스크 무슨 용도로 쓰시려구요?
<razGon_PG> 캐쉬죠.
<razGon_PG> 윈XP입니다. 병원용 컴은요.
<yemharc> 으음... 브라우저 캐쉬나 뭐 이런 100M 이하 램디스크가 아니라면 비추입니다.
<yemharc> 램디스크는 사실 일종의 환상에 가까워요. 실제 하드웨어 램디스크가 아니라면 시스템적인 측면에서 램디스크 1GB니 뭐니 잡아봐야
<yemharc> 되려 시스템 리소스를 풀로 사용하는 경우라면 속도가 저하됩니다.
<yemharc> 특히 tmp 용도가 아니라 실제 주요 데이터가 오가는 상황이라면 램디스크는 더더욱 비추입니다.
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 걍 싸구려 키보드를 씁니다.
<bluedusk> 맴브레인이였나
<razGon_PG> 그렇다면 램 남는 것을 쓰는 건 비추인거죠?
<razGon_PG> 흠. 답은 64비트 윈7으로 올리는게 답이겠군요.
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 소프트 방식의 램디스크는 실제 시스템 속도 향상에 별로 영향을 끼치지 못하는거죠
<yemharc> 이게 간단히 말하면 램디스크가 램을 하드디스크처럼 사용하는거잖아요?
<razGon_PG> 예
<yemharc> 당연히 입/출력 속도는 비약적으로 빨라지는데
<yemharc> 문제가 뭐냐면 하드웨어적으로 'HDD처럼 읽고 쓰는 용도로' 제작된 경우가 아닌 경우 - 그러니까 소프트웨어적 램디스크 경우에는
<yemharc> 말 그대로 랜덤 억세스 하던걸 소프트웨어를 이용해서 일일이 inode를 구성해서 데이터를 읽고 쓰고 저장하고 등등을 가능하게 하는건데
<drake_kr> 그렇군
<yemharc> 이걸 연산하려면 결국 시스템 자원을 써야하죠
<drake_kr> 내년에는 32G 메모리를 써야겠군
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> 지금 8G도 제대로 다 못 쓰는데..
<yemharc> 적은 용량에 단순히 기록할 뿐인 경우 - 브라우저 캐쉬 같은 경우라면 당연히 빨라지고 캐쉬도 리붓 할때마다 자동 청소되니 매우 좋습니다.
<razGon_PG> 결국은 동작은 빠른데 잔동작이 많이 들어갈수 밖에 없다는 거군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 압축을 풀 때 라던가도 좋죠
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 그걸 말 그대로 시스템 운영 측면에서 사용하려고 하면 연산할게 죽죽 늘어나게 되니 속도가 외려 저하됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 브라우저 캐쉬용도로 사용하려는 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 음..
<yemharc> 기가바이트 i-RAM이니 하는 고가 하드웨어형 램디스크가 괜히 나오는게 아니더라구요
<drake_kr> 브라우저 캐시..
<yemharc> 브라우저 캐쉬나 tmp폴더 대용이라면 좋아요.
<drake_kr> 브라우저 캐시는 이미 효율이 극대화되어 있을텐디..
<drake_kr> 오히려 램디스크 안 쓰는게 나을걸요?
<yemharc> 브라우저 캐쉬도 적당히 4~50M정도만 부여해도 좋고요
<yemharc> drake_kr: SSD라면 램디 쓰는게 더 좋아요
<drake_kr> 아.
<yemharc> 일반 HDD는.. 뭐 거기서 거기군요
<drake_kr> SSD
<drake_kr> 그건 인정
<yemharc> SSD가 섬세함이 좀 부족하잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그런가요? 일단은 지금 진료실 컴퓨터는 2기가램이라서요.
<drake_kr> 난 128MB로도 충분하지..
<razGon_PG> 지금상태에서 성능 향상을 할만한 콤포넌트가 램과 비디오 카드 밖에요.
<drake_kr> 하지만 내년엔 32G 메모리를 박을테야
<yemharc> 램은 1그램 정도만 넘어가도 램디 쓸만해요
<drake_kr> 요즘 우분투에는 스왑을 안 잡는게 나은가..
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 안잡습니다.
<razGon_PG> 일단은 XP는 4기가까지 밖에 안쓰는데요.
<bluedusk> 스왑 파티션 없애고
<razGon_PG> 저도 안잡습니다.
<bluedusk> vm.swappiness 옵션 0 으로
<razGon_PG> 그래서 서버에 램을 8기가로 올리려고 하는 이유가 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> drake_kr: 넵 스왑 안 잡는게 낫습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<drake_kr> 맨날 잡았었는데..
<drake_kr> 이제 필요없군
<yemharc> 근데 스왑 안 잡으면 경고문구는 띄워요
<razGon_PG> 그건 가난할때 잡는 겁니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 128MB에 스왑 없이 쓰겠어.
<yemharc> (설치할때)
<razGon_PG> 저는 설치시는 해놓구 설치후 0로...ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 그..
<drake_kr> 마인크래프트 하시는분..
<razGon_PG> 헉.
<drake_kr> 우분투 10.04 x64 서버를
<drake_kr> 네할렘에다가 16G 메모리..
<bluedusk> 아 분명 64비트 6.1을 설치했는데
<bluedusk> 깔린건 32비트 5.1 이네
<bluedusk> 이게 뭔일이여..ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 그중 10G를 마인크래프트 전용으로 fix로 잡아버리신분 계시던데
<razGon_PG> ?
<razGon_PG> 네할렘?
<yemharc> ........
<drake_kr> i7 입니다.. 조낸 비싼 cpu
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아잉 세븐
<razGon_PG> 조채연씨는 아니군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> i7-980인가..
<razGon_PG> ㅎㄸㄷ
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 아이유로 만족을..
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<drake_kr> 아이유는 애플꺼죠?
<drake_kr> iU
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59816
<razGon_OpQ> 잠시 진료실 청소로 나와있습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 마인크래프트 잼있나요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<razGon_OpQ> 혹시 노가다게임
<bluedusk> 지금 스팀에선 밸프패키지 24개 개임이 단돈 49달러 입니다.
<yemharc> 재미있다기보다...
<yemharc> bluedusk: 24개 다 해서요?
<bluedusk> 네
<yemharc> 허...
<yemharc> 줄줄이 할인하네;;
<bluedusk> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7930/
<yemharc> 허나 맥용도 리눅스 용도 거의 없으니...
<bluedusk> 뭐 리눅에서는 대충 와인에 opengl로 돌리면 돌아간다는 소문도 있고..
<yemharc> 스팀 게임 중에 공식적으로 리눅스로 포팅된건 한개뿐이죠
<yemharc> 스틸스톰2였나... USC로 등록되어 있긴 합니다만
<grr> 게임은 애들이 현질하는 게임하면 재밌어요
<grr> 같은 파티면 내가 현질안해두 현질한 애들이 잘잡아주니까...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 맞는 말입니다.
<razGon_PG> 대항해시대 온라인하는데.
<razGon_PG> 현질하시는 분 덕분에 몹잡기 쉬워요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 램에 대한 결론은 단순 브라우저 캐쉬나 임시폴더로의 사용은 추천이다라는 말이군요. 용량은 어느정도면 괜찮을까요?
<drake_kr> yemharc: 부탁 하나만 들어주
<drake_kr> 빡센거임
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 100M 이하면 됩니다.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 네 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> DeviceEmulator050419.msi 27메가짜리 파일인데 아무리 찾아도 안 나옴..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 찾는 물건이 이런 녀석인가요? http://goo.gl/f9lxu
<drake_kr> 맞는데 DeviceEmulator050419.msi 요녀석을 찾을수가 없음..
<yemharc> gma
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 일단 링크 하나 ftp://ftp.xda-developers.com/DeviceEmulator050419.msi
<yemharc> 근데 가입 필요한듯요
<drake_kr> 없음 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 감사합니다. 백메가로 잡으면 되겟군요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> xda / xda 인데 내용은 없어 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오 빡쳐
<drake_kr> 일단 ftp.xda-developers.com의 내용 전체를 다운로드 받는중 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho_web_> 나도 심심해서 다받아봐야겟으요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 찾았어요. 다운중
<yemharc> ftp 하나 열어주세요
<yemharc> drake_kr: PING~
<drake_kr> 설거지하고와따
<drake_kr> sftp://chubuntu:chubuntu@data.drake.kr
<drake_kr> 워메 어케 찾았음 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ 잠시만요
<yemharc> 음. 회사 와이파이가 좀 느리네...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 제사 좀 정성껏 지내면 주시잖아요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 미안
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 그런고로 다음주말 삼겹살
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 어차피 요 몇일 한가해요
<yemharc> 다음 작업 들어가서 다음주 월요일까진 할거 없을거같아요.
<yemharc> 오오 새해 첫 주말은 삼겹파티인가요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<yemharc> 그날 담배 챙겨갈게요
<yemharc> 어우 무슨 업속도가 30k ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 퇴근합니다. 가서 뵈요.
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<razGon_PG> RUN=========333!
<yemharc> 음... 이거봐라....
<yemharc> 업로드 속도제한 걸어놨나보네
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 현미로 김밥을 해도 먹을만하군
<yemharc> 현미로 하면 밥이 찰기가 좀 없지 않아요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 그래도 먹을만은 함
<yemharc> 맛은 몰라도 만들기 불편할거 같은데...
<drake_kr> 밥통이 좋아서..
<yemharc> 70%
<drake_kr> 근데 참 이런거..
<drake_kr> 난 몇시간을 찾다 안 나와서 부탁한건디..
<yemharc> ... ㅇㅅㅇa
<yemharc> 저도 한 15분 찾은거 같은데요
<drake_kr> 확실히 요즘은 검색스킬이 중요한듯
<yemharc> 아마 좀 더 지나면 지식이라는 개념이 바뀔걸요
<drake_kr> 나도 그렇게 검색스킬 자체는 딸리지 않다고 생각했는데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음... 이게 의외로 팁이라면 팁이 있는데
<yemharc> 이런 오래된 파일들 찾으실때에
<yemharc> hongfire나 rapid-share같은 유료 다운로드 사이트 뒤져보는것도 방법이에요
<drake_kr> 오옹
<yemharc> 그쪽은 일단 서비스 시간도 길었고 각종 파일들이 "프리미엄 사용자"에 한해서 영구 보존해 주는것도 있고요
<yemharc> 영구보존도 용량제한이 있던걸로 기억하긴 하는데
<yemharc> 뭐 여튼 이것도 일종의 팁이에요
<drake_kr> 아오 군대있을때 인트라넷에서 야동을 받을정도의 검색스킬을 지닌 내가 이런걸 못 찾고 있었다니..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 업로드 완료요
<drake_kr> ㄳㄳㄳㄳ
<yemharc> 설치 시도 해봤는데 일단 정상파일은 맞는거 같아요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ 맞넹
<yemharc> 뭔가 프로젝트를 진행하는 당신. 그룹웨어 세팅이 귀찮다면 Trello를 추천합니다.
<yemharc> http://www.trello.com
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://goo.gl/X6aEl 에뮬 받은 링크요. (혹시 모르니 전달)
<drake_kr> 이야
<drake_kr> 짱
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 에버노트 좋네요
<yemharc> 이참에 북마크 싹 날릴까...
<yemharc> 아 맞다.
<yemharc> drake_kr: http://mega-check.com
<yemharc> 스토킹 사이트
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 짜증나는데 서버호스팅 받아버릴까 -.-
<Seony> ckeditor 써서 게시판 하나 대충 만들어놨는데, 계속 보완해서 전용 게시판 하나 만들까 고민되는군요...
<drake_kr> 지금 블로그 용량 1기가 처묵처묵하는데..
<drake_kr> 이것저것 제한걸려서 짜증나는것보단 그냥 서버호스팅 받고 애들 호스팅도 해주는게 나을려나..
<Seony> yemharc: 계세요
<yemharc> 넵
<cheayuncho_web_> drake_kr : 당연히 넘어가시는게 편하실겁니다. 여러가지 뻘짓도 가능하구요(응?0
<Seony> yemharc: 닷프로젝트 써보니까 어때요?
<Seony> 소규모에 쓰기 괜찮을까요?
<yemharc> 그거 좋긴 한데 너무 규모가 커서 안좋아요
<drake_kr> cheayuncho_web_: 응? 서버호스팅 받으면 호스팅좀 해달라구염?
<yemharc> 그래서 찾은게 http://www.trello.com
<cheayuncho_web_> drake_kr : 해주시면야 고맙죠
<yemharc> Seony: 닷프로젝트 보니까 거의 회사끼리 연계 레벨부터 관리를 하더군요
<cheayuncho_web_> 근데 아직까지 집에있는 서버이상 제대로 쓸일이없긴하지만요
<yemharc> 소규모에서 못 쓸건 없는데 신경써야 할게 많아서 되려 효율이 나빠요.
<Seony> 음... 대규모네요. 근데 정작 그 정도 되는 규모의 회사가 오픈소스를 쓸 일은 없을테고...
<Seony> trello는... 가입을 해야하나보네요
<yemharc> Seony: 오픈소스여도 툴 자체는 로컬 설치가 가능해서 쓰는거 자체는 문제 없을거같아요
<yemharc> trello는 가입이 필요하긴 한데 편하긴 편해요.
<yemharc> 아주 극비 프로젝트 같은게 아니라면 되려 저게 더 효율이 좋네요
<Seony> free에요?
<yemharc> 일단 프리에요
<yemharc> 기업 단위의 대규모 사용시에만 돈이 들어요
<yemharc> (50명 이상부터던가로 기억합니다.)
<Seony> 오... 한 번 해봐야겠군요
<Seony> 근데 이거는... 자기 서버에 설치하는 게 아니라, 있는 걸 이용하는 거네요
<drake_kr> 아 정말 요즘 블로그는 스팸과의 전쟁이구나..
<cheayuncho_web_> 봇들이 은근 똑똑해졋어요
<cheayuncho_web_> 가장 많이당하는게 그 워드프레스 블로그
<Seony> 저는 무조건 IP 차단
<cheayuncho_web_> 그다음 텍스타일이 당합니다...
<cheayuncho_web_> 한달에 	7.89 TB 씩 트래픽이나오는 유머사이트.....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr:
<yemharc> http://www.freetechbooks.com
<yemharc> http://www.thestreamdb.com
<drake_kr> 어엉?
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_PG> imsu: 어서 오이소`!
<imsu> 오잉 다들 계시네요 ^^
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/78525
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 잼있네요..
<razGon_PG> 백원짜리 동전.ㅋ
<Seony> 쓰기 편한 위키서버 추천해주세요
<razGon_PG> cheayuncho_web: 혹시 Ra.D라고 가수 아세요?
<cheayuncho_web_> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/cboard.php?id=review&no=3230
<razGon_PG> imsu: Ra.D라고 아세요?
<cheayuncho_web_> 선정이릐 달인이당
<cheayuncho_web_> razGon_PG : Ra.D는 처음들어보세요
<razGon_PG> 저도 별루 모르는 가수인데요. 무슨 오디션 프로에서 보면 알리와 라디 노래 많이 나옵니다.
<razGon_PG> I'm in love
<razGon_PG> 들었는데 정말 좋더군요.
<razGon_PG> 프로듀싱도 같이 하던데.
<razGon_PG> 이정도 돼는 인제가 서른까지 묻혀있었다는게..
<razGon_PG> 80년이면 서른 넘었죠.
<razGon_PG> 정말 여자 꼬시기 좋은 곡이네...
<razGon_PG> 저정도로 잘 부르면 내가 여자면 넘어가겠네..ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 알려진 곡은 그건데요.
<razGon_PG> 다이나믹듀오의 곡은 정말 진정한 가사..
<razGon_PG> 그들이 직접 느낀 것을 멋지게 표현했음.
<razGon_PG> 아버지 란 곡 감동이네요.
<razGon_PG> 진정 남자를 위한 가수.다이나믹듀오.... 인정!!쾅쾅!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 무사 귀환을 축하드립니다.
<yemharc> :)
<razGon_PG> imsu: I'm in love 여자에게 고백할때 좋은 곡입니다. Ra.D
<razGon_PG> 와이프 결혼식기념일에 이거좀 불러야 겠다.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 얼마 안남았는데...ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 고음불가.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 알려주신 스트리밍 설치해서 잘사용하고 있습니다. 감사합니다.
<razGon_PG> 근데 나쁜점이 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드 스맛폰이 안된다는.... 마눌의 아이폰4S에서 사용해보니 알겠더군요. 개발자는 잡스의 노예였습니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 아이폰을 사셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 이거 삼그램으로 들으면서 운동하면 참~~~ 좋은데...
<razGon_PG> 마눌은 이미 잡스의 노예
<razGon_PG> 울딸은 아이패드. 마눌은 아이폰4S
<razGon_PG> 하지만 저는 안드로이드와 우분투를 쓰죠.
<razGon_PG> 제가 이것을 쓰므로서 아이러니컬하게도 애플을 쓰는 우리의 딸과 와이프, 장모님께서 수혜를 보신다는.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_PG: ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드에 우분투서버를 연결시키는 게 목적이고 나머지는 그냥 부수적인 기능이였는데. 마눌이 아이폰과 아이패드 한꺼번에 사기 신공으로 전세역전
<yemharc> 자, 폰은 있으니 이제 아이팟을 입양하시는겁니다
<razGon_PG> 헉.
<razGon_PG> 노노노
<razGon_PG> 순간 솔깃했삼.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 모바일 기기를 2개나 들고 다니기 귀찮아지니 암밴드로 가방에 매달고 블투 이어폰을... (탕!)
<razGon_PG> 이미 블투 이어폰을 스맛폰에 연결.
<drake_kr> ...
<razGon_PG> 지금 형태를 보면 와이프는 거실에서 우분투서버로 받은 도가니 보구 있고.
<razGon_PG> 첫째딸은 제 옆에서 아이패드로 만화 보고 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 저는 우분투에서 채팅하고 있죠.
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 아니면 이런것도 있습니다. http://goo.gl/AQKvA
<drake_kr> 이상하게 여긴 우분투가 무슨 브릿지 정도 되는거 같네..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> razGon_PG: http://goo.gl/FsY4 요게 좀 더 정확하군요 (중간부터)
<razGon_PG> 저는 우분투를 배운 목적은 서버로서의 운용이니깐요.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 고리..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/78582
<razGon_PG> 저의 옵큐는 스트랩 필요없습니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 저거 후속편 더 있잖아요
<yemharc> 쟤들 말고 2대인가 더 딸려 들어가서 인양선까지 오던 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 수학이 중요한겨 (응?)
<yemharc> ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 근데 의대에서도 수학 배운다능 Orz
<drake_kr> 내가
<drake_kr> 수학이
<drake_kr> 싫어서
<drake_kr> 디자인
<drake_kr> 학과
<drake_kr> 다녀왔는데!
<drake_kr> 죄다 수학이잖아 제기랄
<yemharc> 디자인 하려면 수학이죠
<yemharc> 미술을 배우려면 수학이고
<drake_kr> 알기쉬운 벡터
<drake_kr> 제기랄
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/9C6Un 급땡기네요. ㅋ
<yemharc> 조탘?...
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 맥미니 ㄱㄱ~
<drake_kr> 가격이 좀 아쉽네요
<razGon_PG> 예 가격이 아쉽긴 하더군요.
<drake_kr> 43만원이라니.. 그돈이면 넷붘인디..
<razGon_PG> 지금 쓰는 우분투 서버가 저플렛폼인데요.
<razGon_PG> 저는 하드땜시 가격을 높였지만, 그거 포기했으면 가격이 30만원대로 떨어졋을듯.
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/index.php?prod_c=1013931&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=867&cate_c3=15928&cate_c4=0
<drake_kr> 500G 포함 31만원입니다 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 퇴근합니다
<drake_kr> 헉
<razGon_PG> 아이온과 통합시킨.
<razGon_PG> 헉..
<drake_kr> 빠른퇴근
<razGon_PG> 인사도 남기기도 전에 빠른 로그아웃!
<drake_kr> 저거 괜찮죠? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이것이_바로_퇴근통보
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉옹이 뭘 아시는듯
<yemharc> 저런거 사서 개인서버로 쓸까...
<DarkCircle> 닥치고 칼퇴 =3
<drake_kr> yemharc: 그럴바엔
<drake_kr> 서버로 쓸거면..
<drake_kr> ucloud cs 호스팅을 받는게 어떰?
<yemharc> 읭. 그건 뭐에요
<drake_kr> https://ucloudbiz.olleh.com/portal/ktcloudportal.epc.productintro.cspublic.html 1년 36만원
<razGon_PG> 저정도 되면 마눌님의 컴으로 사용하면 되겠군요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 내년에 계약하려구..
<DarkCircle> 근데 1년에 호스팅비용이 36만원이면
<drake_kr> 그냥 꼽사리 끼믄 되지
<DarkCircle> 차라리 까페24에 하는게 더 나을듯
<yemharc> 과연
<drake_kr> 어느 서버호스팅도 하드 100기가를 주진 않음
<yemharc> 2년 사용하면 맥미니로군
<yemharc> 맥미니를 지르겠심다
<drake_kr> ...
<DarkCircle> 차라리 36만원으로 아톰 미니베어본 지르세요 =3
<DarkCircle> 하드 1테라에 저전력
<drake_kr> 아.
<DarkCircle> 맥미니도 비쌀듯
<DarkCircle> 요새 80만원하던데
<DarkCircle> 서버 돌리는데 맥미니 같은 고사양은 안필요함 =3
<DarkCircle> 막말로 넷북으로 돌려도 돼요
<razGon_PG> 하긴 그렇죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> 맥미니 서버에 옵션 붙이니 170 나오는군요
<yemharc> (...............................)
<Seony> 요즘 제 생각에 서버로 최고로 좋은 게 넷북&놋북이에요... 전기 나가도 별 걱정이 없는데다 저전력 무소음...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 값싸고..
<razGon_PG> 제가 전력사용때문에  E-350 구입해서 설치했는데. 리소스가 남아돌아서 별짓을 다합니다.
<yemharc> 아, 중고 맥프로로 돌릴까!
<Seony> 요즘 아톰 씨퓨는 버박 돌려도 잘나가더라구요.
<yemharc> 근데 사실 그런것보다
<yemharc> 스토리지용 서버가 필요해요
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 확실히 64gb는 작아요
<drake_kr> 어느 누구도 우분투를 깔지 않아..
<yemharc> 음?
<razGon_PG> 그래서 우분투서버에 아이패드에 아이폰에 안드로이드 다 연결되게 해놓았죠.
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐
<Seony> 저는 최근까지 우분투로 서버 돌렸다가 데비안에 자꾸 마음이 더 많이 가더라구요...
<yemharc> 맥미니를 사면 라이온 서버, 아니라면 우분투 서버죠
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 빙고
<yemharc> 전 데비안 안정적이라고 해도 우분투가 더 좋더군요
<razGon_PG> 저는 우분투 서버 추천입니다.
<yemharc> 일단 편해요 (...)
<razGon_PG> 데비안 쓰는 것도 좋은거 같습니다만. 일단 편해야 하므로.
<Seony> 저는 데비안. 서버 측면에서는 데비안이나 우분투나 거의 같아요.
<drake_kr> 저는 넷비
<Seony> 데탑환경가면 좀 다른데, 콘솔 환경에서는 거의 같아요.
<yemharc> command-not-found가 없는 콘솔은 쓰고싶지 않아요 (!!!)
<Seony> 데비안에도 command-not-found가 있으니 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 넷비는 없겠군요
<razGon_PG> VNC를 사용해서 윈도우 올려가서 사용합니다.
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_PG> 우분투는 그렇게 사용하는게 좋더군요.
<yemharc> Seony: 맥 서버라고 해도 기본은 GUI인가요?
<razGon_PG> 저는 직접적인 사용은 거읭 벗습니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 무조건 GUI에요
<razGon_PG> 헉. 거의 벗지 않고 없습니다.ㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 좀 끌리네...
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물론 콘솔로도 제어가 가능해요.
<razGon_PG> 중기에서 말기로..ㅋ
<yemharc> 맥미니 서버에 페러렐즈 올리고 윈도도 같이 돌려놓으면
<Seony> 사실 GUI로는 너무 많은 제한을 걸어놔서...
<razGon_PG> 맥전염병.ㅋ
<yemharc> 윈도환경까지 한번에 해결될거 같은데요..
<yemharc> (어차피 게임하려는게 아니니)
<yemharc> 유동IP문제야 요즘에는 해결할 방법도 많고
<Seony> razGon_PG: 맥이 유닉스 기반이라 그렇죠, 윈도우 같았으면 아마 아무도 안쳐다봤을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다른거 이전에 일단 그냥 익숙하더라구요
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 생각없이 명령어를 치면 생각한 대로 움직여서... (xnix 계열이니)
<razGon_PG> 잡스가 정말 잘해 놓은게. 사용하기 쉽게 만들었다는게.
<yemharc> 일반 데탑으로 사용할 때에는 사실 터미널 필요없더라구요
<yemharc> ...그냥 건드리는거죠
<DarkCircle> yemharc 아톰 베어본에 DAS 붙이세요
<DarkCircle> 3테라 하드 네개 박고 돌리시면 =3
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 사실 지금 여러가지 생각중이에요
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 사실 맥이 잘만든 게, 터미널을 켤 필요가 별로 없어요. 그냥 습관적으로 띄워놓을 뿐...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 자체가 데이터센터 서버임
<DarkCircle> 그리고 3테라 네개 붙여서 12기가로 쓰는게 아니라 RAID0+1
<yemharc> 근데 어차피 당장은 필요없고 내년 5월 정도까지만 마련하면 되는 상태라서요
<yemharc> (별로 큰 것도 필요없고요)
<yemharc> 아마 용량은 2테라면 충분할 듯 싶고요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 USB3.0이나 eSATA 추천
<yemharc> 저는 usb3.0이 끌립니다 :)
<DarkCircle> 제 본체에는 3.0이 되는데
<yemharc> 탈착 편한게 그저 최고 >.<)b
<DarkCircle> ... 3.0이 진짜 3.0이라
<DarkCircle> 2.0붙이면 가끔 장치가 안돌아감 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 컴이 안돌아가는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 그 USB 장치 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 가령 ...
<yemharc> Seony: 아 근데 맥북프로 17"는 왜 그리 비싼가요 (..)
<DarkCircle> 메모리라든가 마우스 이런거
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 연결한 외부 장치가 안 돈다는 말이죠?
<DarkCircle> 네
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 화면이 크잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 예전에 low-speed usb 돌아가다 안돌아가다 하는 문제랑 비슷해요
<razGon_PG> 전력이 부족하게 되는 것때문인가요?
<yemharc> 음. 근데 보통은 2.0 하위호환으로 나오지 않ㄴ나요
<yemharc> 아하
<DarkCircle> 전력과는 문제 없고
<razGon_PG> 흠.. 2기가 정도면 30만원이면 떡치고 남을 듯 한데요.
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 풀옵이 1400 나오는건 좀...
<DarkCircle> 클록 싱크 문제인듯
<yemharc> 오늘 서핑하다 보고 깜짝 놀랬습니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 그건 SSD에 램업글 때문에 그런 거 아니에요?
<razGon_PG> 30만원대로
<razGon_PG> 아.. 2테라.ㅋ
<yemharc> 그거까진 모르겠고 포스팅 한 사람이 풀옵션이라고 하더군요
<Seony> 맞을 거에요. 램 16기가 업글하면 직접 하는 것보다 몇배는 비싸게 받으니...
<yemharc> Seony: 그러고 보니, 타임머신 말인데요
<yemharc> 원격 백업도 가능한가요?
<Seony> 어디에서 어디로요?
<yemharc> 그러니까... 클라->서버 로요
<Seony> 내부가 아니라 외부로요?
<yemharc> 클라이언트 백업을 서버에다 저장하는거?
<Seony> 원래 그렇게 하고있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭 애초에 되는건가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 하긴 맥이 한 대면 USB 외장하드 외에는 생각을 못하게 되는군요
<yemharc> 그럼 딱히 제한은 없고 스토리지 서버가 있으면 되는건가요? 아니면 같은 맥OS가 필요한가요
<Seony> 맥미니 있으면 아주 당연스럽게 되구요,
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/71227
<Seony> 굳이 맥이 아니더라도, netatalk 서버데몬 띄우면 됩니다.
<Seony> 외부도 netatalk 돌리면 해보진 않았지만 될 거라고 생각드는데요...
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 근데 리눅스에서 netatalk 띄우고, 타임머신 백업하려면 설정을 좀 건드려야할 거에요.
<yemharc> 어... 타임머신 백업도 사실 rsync인거죠?
<Seony> rsync에 하드링크요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 그럼 리눅스로도 충분히 가능할거 같네요
<Seony> 예정대로 zfs 포팅했었으면 그렇게 귀찮게 안했을텐데...
<yemharc> 나머지는 설정 편의의 문제겠죠
<Seony> 근데, 통째로 백업할 거 없이, $HOME/Library만 백업하시면 되요.
<Seony> 그러면 다시 원래대로 돌아옵니다.
<yemharc> 아, 저도 딱히 전체 백업이 필요한건 아니고요 (어차피 자료도 많지 않고)
<Seony> 부가적으로 /Applications도 같이 백업하면 되겠죠.
<yemharc> 그것보단 그 뭐지. 라이온 되면서 문서 자동저장 되는거..오토메이터던가요?
<yemharc> 그게 정확히 어떻게 되는지 아직 감이 안 와서요
<Seony> 아뇨. 오토메이터는 스크립트 자동 생성기구요,
<yemharc> (사실 문서의 95% 이상은 에버노트에 들어갑니다만)
<Seony> 그냥 자동저장 지원되는 어플에서 계속 저장만 하시면, 나중에 세이브 파일들을 타임머신 보듯 볼 수 있어요
<Seony> 오토메이터가 아주 강력하다던데, 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요
<razGon_PG> 맥은 bsd기반인가요?
<yemharc> 네 그건 WWDC2011봐서 알겠는데, 그 데이터가 타임머신에 속하는건지 그걸 모르겠어요
<Seony> razGon_PG: 네.
<yemharc> razGon_PG: BSD 기반으로 뜯어고쳤어요
<yemharc> 코드명(?)은 DARWIN이고요
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요. 리눅스랑은 다른 뿌리를 가지고 있나요?
<yemharc> 뿌리는.... 뭐 같다고 봐야죠?
<Seony> BSD라는 뿌리는 같다고 볼 ㅅ 있죠.
<yemharc> 좀 먼 친척?
<razGon_PG> 오픈소스지만 리눅스는 아니다.
<cheayuncho_web_> 사람이 많아졋당
<yemharc> 음.. 맥은 오픈소스 아니지 않나요?
<yemharc> 부분적으로 포함할 뿐이고
<razGon_PG> 하긴. 아브라함 유닉스 할아버지의 자손들.ㅋ
<Seony> 다는 아니고 일부만요.
<Seony> 뭐 커널 같은 건 오픈되어있구요...
<Seony> CUPS도 오픈이고..
<yemharc> 네. 오픈소스라기보다 GNU툴에 많이 의존하는거라 봐야겠죠
<Seony> 사실상 GUI 외엔 거의 GNU랑 BSD것을 그대로 갖다썼다고 봐야죠.
<yemharc> GNU는 아니지만 대표적인 오픈소스 툴 - 아파치 같은것도 있고요
<yemharc> 폴더 구조도 좀 많이 손댄거 같던데요
<yemharc> 어떤 의미 "다중 사용자" 시스템을 좀 배제한 듯한 느낌도 있고요
<Seony> 네. 손댔다기보단 자체적인 커스터마이징이 많이 됐죠. 아파치만 해도 좀 다르니깐요
<yemharc> 좀 뭐라고 해야하나... 최대한 단순화 시킨 느낌이더군요
<Seony> 저는 다중사용자 환경은 똑같은 거 같아요.
<Seony> 다만 우분투처럼, 첫 설치시 생성하는 사용자에 비중을 많이 두죠...
<Seony> sudoer도 그렇고...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그러니까... 불가능한건 아닌데 그 왜 흔히 잘 안쓰는 것들은 싹 치워버린 느낌이에요
<razGon_PG> 오호 사람들이 많아 졌군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 갑자기 조용해졌다...
<razGon_PG> 그러게 말이에요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 블로그 정리중 ㅋㅋ
<kremlin> ^^.
<kremlin> Àú±â Ȥ½Ã ºÎŹÇϳª¸¸µå·ÁµµµÉ±î¿ë
<yemharc> kremlin: re-set your char-encoding to UTF-8
<kremlin> ㅇㅇ
<kremlin> 이제 괜찮나요 ?
<yemharc> kremlin: 넵
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59339
<kremlin> 돈이 어마어마할텐데 다 어디로 사라지는건가.
<kremlin> 저기 혹시 안드로이드 쓰시는분들중에 반츄키보드 들고계신분 있으신가용 ?
<razGon_PG> 반츄키보드요?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 예전에 보여주신 그거군요
<yemharc> 마치 연방 준비은행과도 같은 정체불명 기구
<kremlin> 저작권문제로 배포가 중단되서 구할수가읎네용 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 무엇때문에 존재하는건지 모르겠
<kremlin> 그래서 음지에서 살짝구해보려합니다.
<razGon_PG> 반츄키보드라는게 뭔가요?
<kremlin> 구글키보드 천지인 키보드 등등
<razGon_PG> 아...
<razGon_PG> 입력어플이군요.
<kremlin> 여러가지 키보드들 버튼높이 수정해서
<kremlin> 쓰기편하게 고친거같더라구요.
<kremlin> 저도 사용을안해봐서 정확히는 모르는데, 사람들사이에 좋다는 평가가 많길래
<razGon_PG> 죄송...저는 쿼티안드로이드라...^^;;
<kremlin> 뒤늦게 이렇게 구해보네요.
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> kremlin: http://goo.gl/9v7O2
<yemharc> 반츄 파이널 (qHD)
<kremlin> 앗 신경써주셔서 감사합니다.
<razGon_PG> 역시!!
<yemharc> drake_kr: 계세요?
<razGon_PG> 인간검색자....
<kremlin> 근데 이거는 다른거네용 ^^;;
<drake_kr> ㅇ
<razGon_PG> 검색술사라고 말씀드리겠습니다.!
<kremlin> 아는분께 어떻게 구했습니다.
<yemharc> 다른건가요? apk 이름을 알면 좀 쉽게 찾겠는데...
<kremlin> 신경써주셔서 감사합니당 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr: >>>= 이게 무슨 연산자인지 아세요?
<yemharc> kremlin: :)
<kremlin> 이거는 천지인 키보드를 고친거에용 ㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 구글키보드 고친걸 찾으시는거군요
<kremlin> VIME3.apk
<kremlin> 넹
<kremlin> 근데 구했어용 ^^
<drake_kr> 시프트 두번이 아니라면 나도 모르것심
<kremlin> 필요하시면 보내드릴게용
<kremlin> 이거 구글링해봤는데 안나와서
<kremlin> 포쉐어도 뒤져보고 했는데 없더라구용 ㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 전 아이폰이라 ^^;;
<yemharc> 음... 뭘까 이건.. 할당에 쓰이는거 같긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 근데 붙어있는겨?
<yemharc> ...이해할수가 없다;;
<yemharc> 연산자 리스트에는 등재가 돼 있는데 구문오류로 컴파일 안되요...
<yemharc> 네 >>>= 이거에요
<yemharc> 저도 처음봐서 (....)
<drake_kr> 나도 본적이 없음
<yemharc> 아니 진짜 뭐지 (...)
<drake_kr> >> > 이라고 해도 > >> 이라고 해도 > > > 이라고 해도 이해가 안돼..
<yemharc> 애초에 꺽쇠가 3개라는 시점에서 뭘 위한건지 짐작도 안가요...
<nui> 안녕하세요
<colton_> sudo 명령어 사용하면 계속 unableto resolve host colton 이렇게 나오는데 뭐가 잘못된거죠??
<nui> 저기 혹시 우분투에서 윈도우7 까는방 법아시는분 안계신가요???? 레노버 울트라씬이라...시디롬이 없어서그런데..
<drake_kr> USB-CDROM 구입..
<nui> 그 게뭔가요??
<drake_kr> 외장씨디롬이요
<nui> 아...
<nui> 그거 말고
<nui>  다른방법ㅇㄴ없나요??
<drake_kr> 부트 usb 만들면 돼요
<nui> 부트 유에스비 만드려고 이소파일까지 다준비해놨는데..
<nui> 우분투에서 어떻게만드는지 모르겠어요..
<nui> 포럼에 나온대로해봐도 안되고..
<yemharc> colton_: sudo로 무슨 명령을 내리셨는데 그런 에러가 뜨는건가요
<yemharc> nui: 윈7은 전용 USB제작툴로만 됩니다.
<yemharc> 윈도에서밖에 못 만들어요
<nui> 아.........
<yemharc> 좀 심해까지 기어 내려가는 삽질을 하면 되긴 합니다만
<nui> 어떻게하면 되죠??
<drake_kr> 그냥 pc방가서 usb 하나 만들어오는게 제일 속편할걸요
<razGon_PG> colton_: 안녕하세요?!
<nui> 지금 그래서 피씨방갔다왔는데..
<nui> 잘못했는지..오류가 떳더라고요..
<nui> 근데 지금 플스비타사느라 가지고있는돈을 모두써버려서..
<nui> 돈이한푼도 안남았어요..
<nui> 피씨방갈돈이..없어요...
<yemharc> nui: 그렇게 말하셔도... 이건 딱히 도와드릴 방법이 없네요
<nui> 아아......
<razGon_PG> 방법은 우분투를 고스트로 깔구요.
<razGon_PG> 다 날리고 윈도우설치
<razGon_PG> 한다음 우분투 다시 복구 한다음 윈도우 설치요.
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 지금 그 윈도CD/USB를 못 만드는 상태인거에요
<razGon_PG> 아~~~~ 오마갓.ㅋ
<nui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_PG> 그래서 저는 iodd를 샀죠.
<razGon_PG> 사용 용도가 많이 있어요.
<razGon_PG> 덕분에 컴에 설치하기 쉬워졌죠.
<nui> 지금 하드 가 320g인데..윈도우7이랑 우분투랑 더블부팅하려고하거든요?//
<razGon_PG> 꼭 윈도우7설치해야 되나요?
<razGon_PG> 아...
<nui> 윈도우7
<razGon_PG> 버박에서 하면 안될까요?
<nui>  설치하려는 이유가...  비 타 매니저 관리자땜시...
<nui> 플레이스테이션 컨텐츠 매니저관리자인데....윈도우용밖에없고..와인으로 설치해봤는데도 제대로 실행이안되더군요..
<nui> 버츄얼박스는 실행자체가 안되네요..
<razGon_PG> 와인말구요. 버박으로 윈XP는 안되나요?
<nui> 그리고 또한가지는 랜카드 드라이버가 우분투 에
<nui> 맞는게 뭔지모르겠어서...
<razGon_PG> 그래서 연결하면 안될까요?
<razGon_PG> 하긴 그런 꼼수 다 쓰셨을듯.
<nui> 버츄얼박스는 사용법을 모르겠어요..사람들 이 이렇게하면된다는데.. 자꾸 오류뜨고..
<nui> 이미 존재한다나..그러면서..
<razGon_PG> 버박은 설치해보셨나요?
<razGon_PG> 설치하기전에 윈도우XP이미지를 구해 놓구요.
<nui> 예..
<razGon_PG> 버박 설치한다음에 설정컴을 하나 만들어 놓구 이미지를 덧붙이면 가상으로 설치될겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 그러구보니 우분투 버박에서 윈XP설치 않했었네요^^;
<razGon_PG> 버박설치하실줄은 아세요?
<nui> 모르겠어요..
<nui> 제대로 사용해본적이 없어서..
<razGon_PG> 리눅스에서 고르셔야 하구요.
<nui> 예?  뭘 골라요??
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/kqbY8
<razGon_PG> 여기로 가셔서요.
<razGon_PG> 지금 우분투 버젼이 뭔가요?
<nui> 11.10이요
<razGon_PG> 인텔인가요? 아니면 AMD?
<nui> cpu는 인텔이요
<nui> 생각해보니 글픽이고 시피유고 다인텔이구낭..
<razGon_PG> i386고르시고 다운받으세요
<razGon_PG> 11.10버젼에서요
<nui> 예
<razGon_PG> 그거 다운로드받고 설치하세요.
<nui> 옙
<razGon_PG> 윈도우처럼 설치하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 설치다되시면 신호주세요.
<nui> 옙
<razGon_PG> colton_: re-hi man....
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 스팸 진짜 지랄맞네..
<colton_> /etc/resolve.conf 이 파일이 /etc/resolv.conf 이러허게 되있는데.. (뒤에 e가빠져있음) 이거 에러인가여????
<drake_kr> 제것도 resolv.conf로 돼있음!
<razGon_PG> 저는 모르므로 패스!
<colton_> 글쿤여 ㅋㅋ 감사합니다
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> colton_: 아 resolv.conf가 맞아요 으잌ㅋ;;
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> colton_: 문제는 해결됐나요?
<nui> 상당히 오래걸리넹..
<razGon_PG> 예 조금 걸립니다.
<nui> 우분투 소프트웨어로 열리는데 찾을수없다고나오네요..
<nui> 문서 매니저인가 그걸로 열어야하나요??
<razGon_PG> 지금 계정의 다운로드 폴더로 가시면 있을 겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 거기서 더블클릭해서 설치. 윈도우처럼 하시면됩니다.
<nui> 아 됬다..
<nui>  음 아닌가..
<nui> virtualbox-4.1_4.1.8-75467~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb
<nui> 이거 아닌가요??
<razGon_PG> 옙
<razGon_PG> 더블클릭!
<razGon_PG> 그런다음 설치요/
<nui> 잘못된 아키텍처 i386
<razGon_PG> 헉.
<yemharc> 냠..
<razGon_PG> 인텔이면 맞을텐데요?
<nui> 이라고 되어있는데... 분명 시피유 인텔거맞는데..
<yemharc> nui: 버추얼 머신 뭘로 쓰시나요
<yemharc> vmware or VirtualBox
<razGon_PG> 버박을 알려줬습니다.
<razGon_PG> VB요
<oming> 안녕하셍
<yemharc> 가상머신 만들떄 64빗으로 된거 아닌가요
<yemharc> oming: 안녕하세요
<nui> 으음... 제 우분투가 64비튼데..
<razGon_PG> 아 맞다1
<oming> 후후 냇북하나 추천해주새요
<razGon_PG> 64비트면..
<razGon_PG> 죄송합니다. 방금 그옆에것 고르셔야 햇어요..^^;
<razGon_PG> 윈도우는 제가 32비트만 써서요.
<nui> 아...옙..
<razGon_PG> oming: ㅎㅎㅎ 서버굴리기 작전으로 가시려는 군요.ㅎ
<yemharc> oming: 서버로 쓰시려는건가요
<nui> 이건 또 왜 하얀화면만 뜨는거징..
<oming> 후휴 정답 ㅋ
<oming> 추천좀요!!!
<yemharc> 음... 용도랑 성능마다 틀려지긴 합니다만
<drake_kr> 넷붘 추천이라면 맥붘에어
<razGon_PG> 삼성거 사세요.
<razGon_PG> 아니다..
<razGon_PG> OS포함 안되어 있는거 있으니 그거 사심이 좋을 겁니다.
<nui> 왜이러지....
<nui> 껏다 다시켜봐야겠네.. 소프투웨 어센터 자체가 이상해진듯....
<oming> 후후.. 요즘 넷북 안쓰나 봐요...
<oming> 요즘 뭐가 인기디.
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/SDb5N
<razGon_PG> 이게 나을 듯 합니다.
<razGon_PG> oming서울이세요?
<oming> 음 수원이요
<razGon_PG> 흠. AS는 걱정없으시고. 그러면 이거가 나을듯합니다.
<nui> 껏다 다시키니 다행이 켜지넹
<yemharc> 우분투 서버 돌리실거면 델이나 HP게 제일 무난할거 같긴 합니다만
<razGon_PG> 1. 일단은 램이 중요하므로 2G짜리로.
<yemharc> 요샌 broadcom과 Artheros 라는 희대의 악질 랜카드가 있어서...
<razGon_PG> 2. CPU가 약간은 높은 걸루 해서 N5XX짜리라는.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nui> 설치했어영
<nui> 설치 완료했습니다..
<razGon_PG> 좌측상단에 프로그램>시스템도구>버박실행요
<nui> 했어요
<razGon_PG> 새로만들기 하시구요
<nui> 넵
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥..
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 오오 몽골 오오
<yemharc> 오오 칼바람 오오
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / ㄴㄴ 칼바람 아님... 뼈속으로 스며드는 한기임...
<yemharc> 어느새 12시네요
<nui> 여기서 어떻게해야하죠??
<razGon_PG> xP이미지 다운로드 받아서요.새가상디스크 만드세요
<razGon_PG> 그런다음 다다음. 해서 만드세요
<nui> 예??
<nui> 이미지는 이미 구해놨는데..
<razGon_PG> 그냥 예예 다음다음 해서 넘어가시구 생성하세요.
<razGon_PG> 그다음 생성된것을 시작해서 보면 설치미디어 선택으로 해서 미디어를 윈XP로 하셔서 설치하시면 XP설치됩니다.
<nui> 다음다음했는데
<nui> 이미 존재한다면서 생성에 실패했다네요..
<nui> 아 성공
<nui> Bootable CD Wizard v2.0al Copyright  (c)2004 by alex Kopylv
<nui> 라는 문구가 터미널창에 뜨고 아무런 진행이안되는데..
<nui> 이거 어떻게하죠??
<oming> 후후 다들 컴퓨터 어떤거 사용하새여
<nui> 레노버 씽크패드 edge 11이요
<oming> 우분투 설치해ㅛㅣ서 쓸만한가요?
<nui> 뭐 그럭저럭 쓰고있네요...
<nui> 단지 전 디자인때문에 산거지.... 이거 추천해드리고싶은 마음은없어요..
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그다음은 저도 잘 모릅니다.
<razGon_PG> 그다음은 컴을 킨거라고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 가상실행 시키니 VNC가 멈추어서 저쪽 컴에서 정지시켰네요.
<nui> 가상컴에서도 usb인식되나요??
<razGon_PG> 예 동일하게 됩니다.
<razGon_PG> 주식거래 이걸루 우분투사용하시는 분들이 종종 사용하시더군요.
<nui> 그럼 여기서 부팅 usb 만들수도있겠군요...
<razGon_PG> 아마도요.
<razGon_PG> 함 해보는 거죠.
<razGon_PG> 안되면 다른 방법을 쓰는 겁니다.
<nui> 옙 감사합니다. 한번 해볼게요
<razGon_PG> 근데 윈7일필요가 꼭있나요?
<nui> 윈7이 드라이버를 자동으로 잡아줘서..
<colton_> sudo root 이렇게 입력했는데 sudo: root: command not found 이렇게 에러메시지 뜨는데 머가 잘못된건지 혹시 아시는분잇나요???
<razGon_PG> 가상상태에서 매니저 설치하고 실행하면 될거 같은데요.
<razGon_PG> 앗! 커멘드다... 저는 패스..^^
<nui> 아 그리고 한가지궁금한게 더있는데요
<nui> 제가 우분투를 ap포인트로 이용하려고
<nui> 핫스팟 설정했더니 금방 끊기더라고요..
<nui> 이거 왜이러는거죠??
<razGon_PG> 저는 일단 패스...^^;
<razGon_PG> 미안합니다.
<nui> 혹시 우분투에서 드라이버 확인하는방법있나요?
<nui> 드라이버 문제인가해서..
<colton_> 흑 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> colton_: sudo root라는 커맨드는 없어요
<yemharc> colton_: 루트로 전환해서 작업을 하시려는거라면
<yemharc> sudo -s 또는 su -
<colton_> 어 이상하네요 ㅋㅋ;;
<colton_> 예전에는 sudo -l 이렇게 루트 들어갔는데
<colton_> sudo colton 으로 나오구..
<yemharc> sudo라는 커맨드가
<yemharc> 기본적으로는 SuperUserDO 라는건데
<yemharc> 뒤에 유저 계정이 선언되면 그 유저 권한으로 작동한다는 말이 돼요
<yemharc> 근데 root 자체는 sudo의 기본 설정이다 보니 유저 이름으로 인식 안하고 커맨드로 인식해서 "이런 명령 없어요" 하는거죠
<colton_> 아하
<colton_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ감사합니다
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~! 밀옹을 위해서 럭키스트라이크 블루 를 샀심...
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 6m 담배임... ㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> nui 아침에 네트웤 끊기는 문제는 우분투 보다, ap 쪽을 점검해 보시라" 고 내가 말씀 드렸었는데..
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 오옹 멘솔은 아니죠?
<cheayuncho> 이만 들어가보겟습니다 이만 ^^
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 멘솔은 아님...
<nui> 아..제가 밤새다가..그냥 나가버려서 못봤는데..
<nui> ap쪽을 점검해보라는게 무슨의미죠??
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 종교를 가지세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛.. 드레이콩~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<yemharc> 아마 Access Point를 말하겠죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 나 살아 돌아 왔씸....
<drake_kr> 왜 벌써 왔어요
<jason-jang> Ponics_Beginner, 아...잘 다녀오셨?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 몽골의 공기는 너무나 상콤했씸.. 공기에는 질소와 산소만 있는줄 알았는데... 몽골의 공기에는.. 일산화 탄소도 다량 포함되어 있었씸...
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 네넹... 살아 돌아 왔습니당...
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> 고생많았죠?
<imsu> razGon_PG: 여자에게 고백이라니욧;; ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> Ponics_Beginner: 이루쿠루차쿠
<imsu> jason-jang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<jason-jang> hi~ imsu
<razGon_PG> (수고하셨습니다)
<imsu> 뿌리깊은 나무 너무 재밌네요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 넹... 보드카로 파도 타기 하다가 다이 했습니당... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<razGon_PG> 그노래 좋아요. 작업용으로.
<razGon_PG> 흠... 다운받아야 겠군요.ㅋ
<jason-jang> absolutely ?? 하하하
<nui> 음 왜그러죠... 버박으로 유에스비가 안잡히네요..
<jason-jang> 버박에서 유에스비를 잡으려면, 추가 설정이 필요합니다. 플러그-인...이던가? 있습니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 아무튼 보드카 원샷에 파도에... 어제 완전히 죽다 살아 났습니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<jason-jang> 앱솔루트' 보드카는 아녔겠지만. ㅋㅋㅋ 그 술이 워낙 독해서.. 하하하, 그런데
<jason-jang> 시내 공기는 탁해요
<jason-jang> ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 앱솔루트는 싸구려 보드카 수준이더 군요.. 몽골 보드카는 기본이 45도.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 넹... 일산화 탄소가 아주 쩔어요... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<jason-jang> 흠... ㅋㅋㅋ 공기가 좋을 줄 알았는데, 시골이나 좋은가 봐요? 아~ 역시...시내는 아직도 탄소연료를 많이 써서 그런가 봐요..
<oming> 아아
<oming> 신기하네...
<razGon_PG> ?
<nui> jason-jang님 그 뭐냐 플러그-인 이라는게 뭔가요??
<razGon_PG> 왕복달리기...?
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 겨울에 난방을 석탄으로 해서 그렇대요... 봄이나 여름 가을에는 공기가 좀 깨긋하다고 하더라구요..
<jason-jang> nui, irc 에서 원하는 답을 다 얻을 수는 없어요, 충분한 시간을 가지고 조급하게 생각하지 마시고 우선 우리 포럼에 글을 많이 읽어 보시고 정~ 모르겠는 부분을 질문하면 여기 계신 고수 분들이 혹시 nui 님의 질문을 본다면, 또 고수분들이 답해줄 시간이 된다면 답을 줄 겁니다. 그리고 버박 관련해서는 버박 도움말에 이미 충분한 답이 있습
<jason-jang> 니다. 먼저 읽어 보시고 나중에 질문 주세요.
<jason-jang> 특히 버박 유에스비 관련해서는 많은 문/답글이 있습니다. 그 문제땜에 헤맨 분들이 많아서 답도 많아요.
<jason-jang> Ponics_Beginner, 이젠 좀 한가하죠??
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 넵... 일단은 그렇습니당..
<razGon_PG> 내일을 위해 먼저 잠들겠습니다.
<jason-jang> 설마 분 도님도 같이 갔던 거는 아니죠? 요즘 많이 조용해서....
<razGon_PG> 좋은 밤되세요.
<razGon_PG> Happy new year!~!
<jason-jang> razGon_PG, 귿 나이트, 저도 곧 갑니다.
<razGon_PG> ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 분도님은 개인적인 사정이 있으신것 같던데요...
<jason-jang> 옙
<razGon_PG> ^^// (손흔들기)
<jason-jang> 참, 1.5볼트 3볼트를 4.5~5볼트 승압해주는 단순 레귤레타. 메일 보셨? Ponics_Beginner
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 넹.. 봤습니당... 그런데 단순 레귤레타 회로를 보면... 과열이 날것 같은... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> 아....끄덕끄덕
<jason-jang> 아이고, 저 잠시 먼저 쓰러집니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 네넹... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자러갑니다
<nui> 아..돌겠다....ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 아웅
<DarkCircle> 콜라땡겨 -ㅠ-
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 안자고뭐해
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-30
<razGon_PG>  +
<bluedusk> 아아
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리웡
<cheayuncho> 굳모닝입니당
<cheayuncho> 저는 어플개발팀 송년회가러 이만...
<grr> hi
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 grr 님
<bluedusk> am0c, 님도 굳모닝
<grr> 안녕하세요
<am0c> 안녕하세용
<bluedusk> 아뫀님
<bluedusk> 올해가 몇일 안남았는데 새우버거는 ...도대체..언제쯤..;
<am0c> 올해 안된다고 몇번이나 말씀드렸능데요..ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 앙됌
<bluedusk> 내년되면 그럼 이자 붙어서
<bluedusk> 2개로
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<yemharc> grr: 하이
<yemharc> jason-jang: 안녕하세요
<jason-jang> 안녕하세요~~~ yemharc !!
<yemharc> :)
<uranium_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho_and> 후암 배고팡
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<grr> yemharc: 키보드 왔는데 전부다 야 넌 끝판왕 사야겠다 그러네요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 끝판왕 ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 끝판왕 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 끝판왕?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<drake_kr> ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 배가 고품... 와서 들우치기 밥 사주삼... ㅋ
<drake_kr> ??
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 내가 배가 고파효... 밥사주세효~!
<drake_kr> mission incomplete
<drake_kr> 차비없어요 와서 차비주세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 내가 노원가서 드레이콩이 수색 왕복할 자비를 주고 다시 수색와서 드레이콩이 밥사주는 거삼 ?
<drake_kr> imsu 밥뭇나
<grr> 끝판왕 = 리얼포스 40만원짜리...
<drake_kr> 토프레?
<imsu> drake_kr: 방금 라면 끓여 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 에고 눈이 침침하네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<grr> drake_kr: ㅇㅇ
<imsu> grr: 키보드 사셨음????
<imsu> 위에 키보드 왔다고 적혀있네요 ~ ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: 키보드 샀어요 /.\
<grr> 나에게 주는선물 풀셋트페키지 22만9천원
<DarkCircle> grr ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그새를 못참고 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle>  =3
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<drake_kr> DarkCircle grr 하고 나는 키보드가 두개이상이네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 탈옥 안하고 아이폰 스크린을 뿌려줄 방법이 없네요
<yemharc> 녹화도 마찬가지고...
<yemharc> grr: 나에게 줄 풀세트 패키지 선물 169만 8천원 (...)
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 배고프냉....
<Ponics_Beginner> 상암 와서 밥 사줄 사람~! 손내려~!
<drake_kr> 노원 오세요
<drake_kr> 빨리
<drake_kr> imsu
<drake_kr> imsu 심심한데 고기 먹을까
<grr> yemharc: 밀옹은 단위가 너무쌔!
<grr> 퇴근합니다
<grr> 수고들하셔요
<yemharc> 읭...
<drake_kr> 애들 왤케 퉤근이 빨라
<yemharc> 사실상 올해 마지막 날이잖아요
<yemharc> ...되려 전 왜 제가 아직도 여기 있는지 모르겠어요 orz
<yemharc> 친구는 점심부터 회식하고 2시에 다들 ㅃㅃ 하고 가족들 품으로 갔다는데 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> */
<yemharc> 아... 이쯤에서 슬슬 탈옥을 해야하나
<drake_kr> 흠 88만원세대는 정말
<drake_kr> 패배주의에 젖은 패배중독자들을 보고 배운 세대인듯..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그게 다 지름신의 가호를 못 받아서 그런겁니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 2008년도에 진짜 포풍포스팅을 했었구나..
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 진료 프로그램 쉬고있어서 핸폰입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 이상해져서 업체에서 원격서비스중
<DarkCircle> 울집은 아직도 아무도 안옴 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ......................................................................................
<DarkCircle> 연말이람서 -ㅅ-
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 원래 연말이라서 바빠요
<grr> hi
<grr> 공허한 집에 청축쓰니까 매우 씨끄럽네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐..
<Ponics_Beginner> 빨래가 겁나 많넹.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<grr> 빨래는 세탁기가 하는데 왜 제가 피곤할까요 - -
<Ponics_Beginner> grr: / 원래 빨래는 세탁기가 하는거 아닌가효 ?
<grr> 그렇긴한데... 제가 피곤해요
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요~!
<happynewyear_Jin> cheayuncho 조채연님~~!
<cheayuncho> <happynewyear_Jin> : 네
<cheayuncho> Reno 911 재미있네요
<cheayuncho> HDD정리하다가 재탕중인데 재미있네요
<colton_> LPIC 있으신분있나요?
<DarkCircle> colton_ LPIC 보시지 마시고 RHCE 보세요.
<DarkCircle> drake_kr -ㅅ-m 벅벅
<drake_kr> wuts up
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉 옹은 ...
<DarkCircle> 세탁기 고장날까봐 스트레스 받는듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ........................................................................................................................
<DarkCircle> <grr> 빨래는 세탁기가 하는데 왜 제가 피곤할까요 - -
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Ponics_Beginner> 쩝..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레임콩~! / 내일 눈온다고 함... 내일 맥주 거시기 하는 날인거삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 내년에도 닭들과 함께 하길...
<drake_kr> 결혼식감
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 결혼식? 훔.. 그렇군... 잘 다녀 오삼...
<imsu> drake_kr: 오늘 모이는거 아니었어요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 파했나보군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> 봤으면 갔을 텐데 아쉽네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 너도 가끔은 운이 없구나..
<drake_kr> 아주 가끔 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐에요~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 운의 사나이가 된건가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 넌 원래부터 운이 좋았자나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 운이 좋아서 이렇게 사나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 근데 왜 로또는 당첨이 안되는걸까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사야하나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안사고 당첨되길 바라다니
<drake_kr> 네이놈
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~~
<drake_kr> 바람직한새키
<imsu> 고기 좀 남았으면 택배 요망 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거지 근성 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 고기집에서 먹었음
<imsu> 흠흠
<drake_kr> 소금구이랑 안창살
<drake_kr> 으케
<imsu> 으허허헉~~~~!!
<imsu> 소고기군요
<imsu> 돼지고기가 더 좋음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 훗
<imsu> 소고기는 맛없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그렇게 자기합리화 해봤자..
<imsu> 어;; 진짠데;;
<imsu> 소고기 어중강한거 먹을바에야 돼지고기 최상품을 먹겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 고기부페따위는 필요읍다?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고기부페는 애들이 가자고 하면 가는거고 안감 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맛없음 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 맛이 없는데 소고기니까 맛있다고 상상하면서 먹어야 하는 지옥 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비싼 소고기는 맛이 있긴하더만유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 너무 기름져서;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 속만 더부룩하고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흥
<imsu> 어머~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 튜
<imsu> 이만 들어가 보겠습니다 ~~ ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-31
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/71635
<wonderer__> 안녕하세요.
<wonderer__> 우분투 코리아 사이트가 접속이 지금 안되는데 왜그런건가요?
<jason-jang> hi~ Seony !!
<jason-jang> hi~ drake_kr !!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 글쎄욤... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 모두다 Happy New Year요~!!~1
<jason-jang> 모두다 Happy New Year요~!!~2
<imsu> 즐거운 주말입니다 ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛... 임수옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 일주일만에 보는 임수옹~!
<hacking_u> 우리 포럼이 죽은 이유가 뭔가요;;;
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 현재 서버 상황이 어떤가요 ㅜㅜ;
<Seony> 서버가 죽진 않았는데..
<Seony> 아파치를 재시작해볼까요...
<Seony> 아 근데 내 맘대로 해도 되나 모르겠네.
<Seony> 헐 업타임 354일
<Seony> 2일만 더 있으면 1년 채우네
<razGon_PG> 대단한 우분투 서버입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 낮잠에서 부활했습니다.ㅎ
<hacking_u> 지금 핑은 받는데요
<hacking_u> 아파치 데몬이 죽은 게 아닌가...
<Seony> 서버 살아있따니깐요..
<Seony> 서버데몬도 재시작 해줬는데 마찬가지네요
<hacking_u> 아파치도 살아있어요?
<hacking_u> 음 뭘까요 문제가...
<Seony> 서버 리붓 함 해줘야할 거 같은데...
<Seony> 지금 포럼만 죽은 게 아니라, 서버에서 돌아가는 모든 웹사이트들이 다 죽었어요..
<Seony> 일단 리붓은 제 권한이 아니니...
<Seony> 이만 손 뗍니다.
<hacking_u> 음...
<hacking_u> 리붓은
<hacking_u> 포럼마스터이신
<hacking_u> 드레이크옹이 권한이 있으신건지
<hacking_u> 아니면 역시
<hacking_u> 서버 관리자인 마크형이 권한이...
<Seony> 분도님이 자기 허락없이 리붓하지 말라고 그랬꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 분도님이었어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 서버 관리자면, 리붓해도 될 거에요.
<Seony> 리붓권한 없으면 서버 관리자 하나마나니...
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> Seony: 지금 우분투관련 서버 다 죽었나요?
<imsu> 쩝;;
<Seony> 아니 우리 포럼 서버만.
<imsu> 아;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죽었군;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우분투 관련 서버가 다 죽었으면, 우분투가 통째로 해킹당했단 얘기잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 우리나라 포럼 서버만 죽은거죠?
<Seony> 아니 그게 아니고,
<Seony> 우리 포럼이 돌아가는 서버가 문제가 생겼다고...
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> Seony: 저도 권한 잠깐 빌릴수 있을까요..
<Seony> 음... 제가 맘대로 sudo를 드려도 되나 모르겠는데 괜찮을까요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 adduser로 하나 만들어주세요
<Seony> 그냥 일반 유저로요?
<drake_kr> drake/drake 네
<drake_kr> sudo가 필요한 일이라면 부탁드리면 되죠
<drake_kr> 일단 저도 설정값과 로그부터 보겠습니다
<Seony> 서버 주소는 알고 계세요?
<Seony> 아 하긴 nslookup 하면 나오는구나.
<Seony> 다 됐습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 이제 해킹만 하시는 일만.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 오잉
<drake_kr> 이미 복구하셨으용?
<Seony> 아뇨 안했는데... 잘되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아파치 서버 재시작만 했을 뿐인데..
<drake_kr> 그게 복구죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 근데 아까는 재시작해도 작동이 안됐었어요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> drake의 비번은 변경했구요
<drake_kr> 일단은 저도 포럼관리자기도 하고..
<drake_kr> 아이디는 그냥 받아두겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. 제가 로그를 못 보는군요..
<SteelHeart> 안녕하세요~.
<hacking_u> 음 복구로군요.
<hacking_u> 여하간 안녕히! 연말 안녕히!
<drake_kr> Seony: http://drake.kr/82213 이런것 좋아하세유?
<Seony> 헐 무쟈게 기네요
<Seony> 예전엔 무쟈게 좋아햇어요. 사실 읽는걸 좋아하거든요.
<Seony> 요즘에야 시간이 없어서 힘들지만...
<Seony> 북마크 해놓고 나중에 근무시간에 볼께요 ㅋㅋ
<SteelHeart> 진짜 기네요... 근데 재밌어보이네요 봐야지....
<drake_kr> 헐ㅋㅋ
<SteelHeart> 이거 근데 너무 길어서 언제 다 읽을련지 원 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 꽤나 재밌어요
<autowiz> 음냐냐
<autowiz> 너무 오랜만에 irc를 하니 서버 주소도 잊어버리고...
<autowiz> 드래이크님 께셔요?
<autowiz> drake
<SteelHeart> 드레이크님 재밌게 봤습니다  ^^
<drake_kr> 네?
<SteelHeart> 아까 그 소설이요~
<autowiz> 음냐음냐
<autowiz> 오늘 오후에 서버가 잠깐 안됬던듯
<SteelHeart> 네 한때 안들어가지더라구요~ 12시쯤에는 느리게 들어가지더니...
<autowiz> 아파치 데몬이 여러게 있어서 재시작 시켰드랬습니다. 원인은 찾아봐야 할듯
<Ponics_Beginner> 아웅... 배고프닥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 뭘 먹지..
<Ponics_Beginner> 쩝...
<Ponics_Beginner> 돈까쑤나 먹을까낭... 쩝...
<SteelHeart> 돈까스라....
<SteelHeart> 맛있겠네요~! 저는 지금 김치찌개 먹고 있어요
<autowiz> 삼각김밥 맛있다~ 맛있다~
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔... 2011년을 컴파일 하는 화면을 보면서 보내야겠구나.. 음하냐냐...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 망할.. mysql
<razGon_PG> 새해복많이 받으세요.
<fudoyusei> 재성님 안 보이네요
<Cedna> 올해도 이렇게 가는군요.
<razGon_PG> 해피뉴이어~!~!
<cheayun_newyear> 우분투를 사랑하시는 가족여러분! 새해 복 많이 받으세요~!
<razGon_PG> 다들 가셨군요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 머니볼 좋네요...ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 잼있어요... 하지만 이런영화는 흥행하기 쉽지 않죠.
<razGon_PG> 아무리 브래드핏이라 할지라도 말이죠.
<razGon_PG>  noth: happy new year!
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/71475
<noth> razGon_PG, happy new year
<noth> 자고 일어났더니 새 해가 돼ㅆ네요
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: Happy NEW year!!!
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<drake_kr> 저두요 ㅋㅋ
<noth> 금요일부터 테라노바 시즌1 쭈욱 봤더니...
<noth> 나머진 잠만 잤어요
<drake_kr> 그냥 낮에 잘걸 괜히 교회에서 하는게 나을뻔했던 결혼식 갔다가 짜증만 내고 왔어유..
<razGon_PG> 저는 새해 오기전에  마눌과 싸워 버렸네요.
<drake_kr> 방금 친구도 그얘기 하던데..
<oming> 해피 뉴이어
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 웬지 공공장소에서는 새해복 많이 받으라는 소리를 하기가 꺼려진다능
<razGon_PG> ㅗㅗㅗ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 자주 하는 소리가
<razGon_PG> oming: 해피뉴이어ㅗ~!!~!
<drake_kr> "너만 좋은 신년 보내라" <-
<razGon_PG> 저도 좋은 신년 보낼께요.ㅋㅎ
<noth> 왜 부부싸움하셨어요?
<razGon_PG> 부부싸움 했어요..
<razGon_PG> 좀 신경이 울와이프 예민해 져서요.
<noth> 임신 중이신가요?
<noth> 저도 여자친구랑 싸웠어요
<razGon_PG> 아니요 육아에 지쳐서 그런거 같아요.
<noth> 크리스마스랑 명절때는 항상 싸워요
<noth> 여자는 바뀌지만...
<razGon_PG> 짜증나요..
<noth> 내일은 저도 기분 전환 좀해야할까봐요
<noth> 이발이나 피씨방가서 저글링 죽이는거라도 해야지 집안에서 영화만 보니 우울해지네요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<noth> 파마라도 하면 나아질지도 모르겠네요
<razGon_PG> 저는 밀린 드라마하고 영화보고 하네요.
<oming> 저처럼 머리를 아프로펌하시는 것도... 루후
<razGon_PG> 머니볼보세요.
<razGon_PG> 나름 괜찮네요.
<noth> 자막이 아직 안나와서 못보고있어요
<razGon_PG> 머리굴리는 맛도 있고. 나름 잼있는 점도 있구요.
<razGon_PG> 링크해드릴께요.
<razGon_PG> 파일은 받으셨는지요?
<noth> 자막만 주셔도 될꺼에요
<noth> 영화는 토렌토에 널려있떠라고요
<razGon_PG> 자막이 조금씩 틀려서요.
<razGon_PG> 8기자 짜리입니다.
<razGon_PG> 일단 둘다 링크해드릴께요.
<noth> 다시 검색해보니 한글자막 찾았네요 ㅎㅎ
<noth> torrentrg.com에 올라와있네요
<noth> 저기서 받을께요
<razGon_PG> 저 버림 받은 거죠?,...ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> 아뇨 정보만으로도 감사해요
<noth> 계속 자막 없다고만 생각했는데 razGon_PG 님 덕분에 검색하게 됐잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<noth> 낮에 태국 한국 합작영화 Kick봤는데
<noth> 아가씨들이 튼튼하더군요
<razGon_PG> 미드는 왕좌의 게임 괜찮더군요.
<noth> 네
<noth> 제가 용가리랑 공룡 나오는거 좋아해요
<noth> 왕좌의 게임이랑 테라노바같은거
<razGon_PG> 왕좌의 게임은 공룡이 나오지 않습니다.
<noth> 용나오잖아요
<razGon_PG> 판타지이긴 한데 조금 다른 거더라구요...
<razGon_PG> 나중에 조금요.
<razGon_PG> 새끼용3마리.ㅋ
<noth> 네 다음 시즌때는 많이 나오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 어? 킥 개봉했어요?
<noth> 영어만 되면 책으로 볼텐데
<razGon_PG> 어느 블로그에서 평가한 말이 맞는 거 같아요.
<noth> drake_kr, 11월 개봉작 아니네요? 전 다운 받아서 봐서
<drake_kr> 기다리다가 지쳐서 포기하고 있었는데.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헉
<razGon_PG> 이건 판타지의 가면을 쓴 정치드라마이다.
<noth> drake_kr, 태미양 너무 멋져요 ㅎㅎ
<noth> 전 정글의 법칙을 한번도 안봐서 태미양이 거기 나오는지 몰랐어요
<drake_kr> 음 정치드라마라면 공각기동대도 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 진짜 감동한 드라마였음.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그건 정말 감동했음.
<noth> drake_kr, http://www2.torrentrg.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=torrent_movie&wr_id=165313
<noth> 태국 처자도 이쁘던데
<drake_kr> 지쨔 야닌
<noth> 네
<noth> 음 귀엽긴 태미양이 더 귀여운데
<noth> 몸매는 지자야닌이 더 좋더라고요
<drake_kr> 무서운건 태국처자가..
<razGon_PG> 감사합니다.
<noth> 태미양도 태권도 현역 선수더군요
<noth> 이쁘고 운동잘하니 금방 대박 터트릴듯
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서 토런트 에러나서 바로 리눅스에서 다시 다운받는중
<drake_kr> 역시 리눅스가 안정적임..
<noth> 다음에 기회되면 태미양 나오는 정글의 법칙도 받아서 봐야겠어요
<drake_kr> 레이징피닉스도 재밌게 봐서..
<noth> 야식으로 라면 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> drake_kr: 정말 그런거 같아요. 리눅스가 바이러스 내성이 있어서 그런지 다운받는 동안 바이러스나 말웨어 로 부터 보호가 좋은거 같아요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 그것도 사실 막장스토리인데..
<noth> 막장 스토리 좋아요!!
<noth> 레이징 피닉스요?
<drake_kr> 네 바이러스 위험이 적기도 하고요
<razGon_PG> 저도 라면 먹어야 하는데... 마눌과 다툼이후에 소화가 정지되버렷네요.
<drake_kr> 결혼한 친구들 보니까 정말..
<noth> 2009년도작이네요
<razGon_PG> 그리고 우분투가 서버이기 때문에. 서버가 받아서 주변 컴에 뿌리는 방법을 하니 정말 편하네요.
<drake_kr> 맨날 싸우던데..
<razGon_PG> 그래서 토렌토 검색기로 토렌토 받아서 우분투에서 델루지로 다운..
<drake_kr> 한친구는..
<razGon_PG> 진짜 웃긴건 싸우기 10여분전에 뽀뽀했다는.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 싸우고 10분만에 웃다가 10분 있다가 또 고래고래 소리지르고 10분후에 화해하고..
<drake_kr> 무한반복
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> 좀 심한데요 10분 간격이면
<drake_kr> 그러면서 제수씨가 저한테 "이래도 결혼하고 싶어요?" <-
<razGon_PG> 저는 30분뒤에가서 무릎 꿇고 미안하다고 새해는 사랑하는 맘으로 맞이하고 싶다고 했죠.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<noth> 전 연락 끊었어요
<razGon_PG> 진짜 근데 또 새해인사하다가 아이깬다고 호들갑.
<noth> 한명은 호텔예약해서놀자고 하고
<noth> 또 한명은 동해에 해돋이 가자고해서
<noth> 둘다 안내켜서 잠수탔어요
<razGon_PG> 오 호텔예약!!! 오~~~ 해돋이~!!!
<razGon_PG> 근데 둘!!!
<razGon_PG> 멋지네요.
<razGon_PG>  하지만, 결혼하면 당신의 그런 갑의 지위는 ....
<noth> 정말 그렇게 생각하세요?
<noth> 음 연애 초기만 멋질지도 모르겠는데
<razGon_PG> 둘한테 그런말을 들었다는 자체가 한해의 마지막을 같이 지낼만 하다라는 거니깐요.
<noth> 어느정도 지나니 단둘이 어디 가는게 곤욕이네요
<noth> 둘이서 할게 없어요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 전혀 다르죠.
<razGon_PG> 저는 게임 마눌은 잠만.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 그래서 몇년뒤에 대만 가는 계획세웁니다.
<razGon_PG> 애들 교육용으로는 짱인 곳입니다.
<noth> 친구중에 한명이 대만 무슨 산인지 올라가면 원숭이가 길가에 있다고 하더군요
<noth> 안믿겨지지만...
<razGon_PG> 동북아시아의 다이나믹한 역사의 흐름과 현대세계사의 흐름에 대한 내용. 그리고 지구과학의 표본이죠. 그리고 색다른 음식들.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 그럴만도해요.
<drake_kr> 전 정말 화성에 놀러가고싶어요
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 죽기전에 갈수있을까..
<razGon_PG> 가지 마세요.
<razGon_PG> 드레이크님은 지구에서 꼭 필요한 존재입니다.
<razGon_PG> 드레이크님 사이트 관리하셔야죠.
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 그건 화성에서도 할수 있는거잖아요
<razGon_PG> 화성까지의 딜레이가 6분.
<drake_kr> 전 어렸을때..
<drake_kr> 미래가 되면 데이터 통신량이 증가할줄 알았어요
<drake_kr> 전체 통신량이 많아지긴 했는데 개별 통신량으로 따져보면 크게 증가한것도 아닌듯..
<razGon_PG> 하지만 통신량은 증가하지 않더군요.
<razGon_PG> 아니 통신 수단.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 죄송.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 오히려 기술이 발달할수록 더 적은 용량에 더 많은 내용을 담을 수 있잖아요
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요.
<razGon_PG> 제친구가 한이야기가 맞네요.
<drake_kr> 오버헤드 정보 이외에 테일로 따라오는 정보가 별로 없어요
<noth> 그래도 전 IPTV라서... 통신량이 많이 늘었어요
<drake_kr> 그만큼 프레임워크를 잘 짠건지..
<razGon_PG> 누가 타미죠?
<razGon_PG> 머리긴아이인가요?
<noth> 태미요?
<noth> 한국 여자 아이요
<razGon_PG> 아..ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 예 태미요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 괜찮아보이는데요?
<razGon_PG> 화질도 좋네요.
<noth> 네
<noth> 대회에서 1위하고 하나봐요
<noth> 품새같은거
<razGon_PG> IB스포츠가 노리겠는데요?
<razGon_PG> 손연재처럼 띄워주기 하겠군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 컴터를 사등가 해야지..
<noth> 전 처음에 보고 걸그룹 멤버인줄 알았어요
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 태국인 한국말 잘하네요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 포토샵이 돈달라고 떼쓰네요..
<razGon_PG> ㅎㄸㄷ
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 업그레이드 해달라고..
<razGon_PG> 사양때문인가요?
<drake_kr> 최신버전도 아니구만..
<razGon_PG> 김프는 안되려나요?
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서 김프는 쥐약이구요..
<razGon_PG> 우분투같은 리눅스에서는 요?
<drake_kr> 근데 제가 또 리눅스에서 gui를 잘 안 써요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<noth> 저도 포토샵 써본지 오래됐네요 이미지 작업하는게 짜르고 돌리고 흐리게하는거 밖에 안써서 주로 gimp에서 처리되거든요
<razGon_PG> 우분투를 패드에다 포딩하는데 사양이 크게 들까요?
<noth> 포딩이 뭐죠?
<razGon_PG> 이식요.
<noth> 포팅이요?
<razGon_PG> 죄송.잘못된 표현이엿다면요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 죄송.. 미국식 발음이라.ㅋ
<noth> 네 그렇군요
<noth> 개인이 처음부터 끝까지 하긴 벅찰꺼같은데요 일단 누군가 기본 작업해둔거 받아서 올리고
<noth> 조금식 수정하는게 좋을것 같아요
<razGon_PG> 제가 그럴 공력은 없구요.
<razGon_PG> 나중에 나올까하는 기대심에..
<razGon_PG> 태미 이아이는 하악 수술내지 교정해야 겠군요.
<razGon_PG> 기본적인 형은 윤아형이군요.
<razGon_PG> 등돌아간.
<noth> ㅋㅋ
<noth> 우분투 arm 지원이 활성화되면 기존에 나온 태블릿 제품에 포팅하는 프로젝트 많이 생기겠죠
<noth> 이미 있을지도 모르겠네요
<razGon_PG> 비슷하게 bodhi linux의 홈피에서 보니 거기에 arm포팅 한게 나오더군요.
<razGon_PG> http://goo.gl/ohSxr
<razGon_PG> 오!~~! 남자에 속도가 빠르네요~!!
<noth> 한국에서 노키아 제품이 워낙 인기가 없어서 중고 구하기도 힘들거에요
<noth> 갤럭시 시리즈가 많이 팔려서 중고도 구하기 쉬울것 같아요
<razGon_PG> 뭐 그렇죠.ㅋㅋ
<noth> 작업한다면 거기다가 해주면 좋죠
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 갤럭시 시리즈..
<drake_kr> 그런 장점이 있었군요..
<razGon_PG> 갤럭시 시리즈...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 일명 갤탭.ㅋ
<noth> 2년 지나면 갤럭시 시리즈 중고가 여기저기 굴러 댕길지도
<drake_kr> 새제품은 위시리스트 목록에 포함되지도 않습니다..
<noth> 갤럭시 노트 구매할까 고민중이에요
<drake_kr> 언제 한번 console only로 사용해봐야겠군요..
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 갤럭시 노트 별로라는 소리가 많네유
<razGon_PG> 별루 일거 같아요.
<noth> 구매할려고했더니 구매 방법이 복잡하더군요
<drake_kr> w사 감압식 모델이라고 괜찮긴 하다던데..
<razGon_PG> 제가 아는 비공식 루트로
<drake_kr> 그걸 s사가 다 망쳐놨다고..
<drake_kr> 거기에 +@로 s사가 더더욱 망쳐놔서..
<noth> 증권사에서 40만원 가까이 지원해준다는 소문이 있어서
<drake_kr> 가끔 아이디어스케치하기엔 좋은데..
<razGon_PG> W사?
<noth> 통신사에서도 20만원 정도(옴니아 보상)
<drake_kr> wacom이죠
<razGon_PG> 아..ㅋ
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 옴레기 사용자다
<drake_kr> 이건 꿇어야해
<razGon_PG> 삼성과 에스케이군요.
<drake_kr> 네
<noth> 네 그래서 60만원 지원이 가능하면 노트 살려고요
<noth> 안되면 안사고요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 60만원 지원이 가능하면 당연히 아이폰 아니었나..
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아.. 갤럭시 외엔 지원을 못 해주겠구나..
<razGon_PG> 저는 리눅스 패드 나왔으면 좋겠어요.
<noth> 아이폰은 별로 안땡겨요
<razGon_PG> 특히 우분투..ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이폰은 너무나도 많이들 가지고 다니니까..
<razGon_PG> 엘지에서 나오면 괜찮을 거 같은데말이죠.ㅋ
<noth> 어딜가나 전부 아이폰들고 있으니
<drake_kr> yemharc이가 그이유때문에 아이폰 구입을 안한다고 그랬었죠
<razGon_PG> 저는 잡스가 만들어 놓은 순혈주의의 폐쇄성이 저는 싫어요.
<drake_kr> 패드한번 사더니만 바로 4s 두개 구매하고.....
<drake_kr> 맥북 지르고.....
<noth> 부자군요
<drake_kr> 할부로요
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 꽉채워서 ㅋㅋ
<noth> 안타깝네요
<razGon_PG> 저는 사기 싫은데 울마눌님께서
<drake_kr> 저도 봐서 아이패드3 나오면 중고로 패드2 구입하려구요
<drake_kr> 음.. 안타깝진 않은거 같은데..
<razGon_PG> 패드와 아이폰을 순순히 사준다면 피보는 일은 없을 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 제대로 쓸놈이니..
<razGon_PG> 폭력간디의 풍모를 보여주시는 바람에.
<noth> 안드로이드 씨리즈는 회사에서 테스트 제품으로 지원해주는데
<noth> 사실 별로 쓸일이 없더군요
<noth> 출퇴근할때 잠깐 빼곤... 노트북쓰게되니
<razGon_PG> 애플사의 애플끼리만 통하게 만들어 놓은게 너무 싫더라구요.
<razGon_PG> 아이패드가 성공한건 패드만의 무언가를 만들어 놓은 거죠.
<drake_kr> 그게 장단점이 있는거죠..
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_PG> 잡스의 위력.
<razGon_PG> 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 패드만의 무언가는 아니고요
<noth> 아이패드가 많이 팔렸나요?
<drake_kr> 패드만의 뭔가라면 안드로이드 진영에서도 다 하죠
<drake_kr> 북미지역 스마트패드의 97%가 아잉패드..
<noth> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 지금은 좀 떨어졌을라나..
<noth> 한국에선 사실 패드 들고있어도 어느 회사제품인지 잘 모르겠어요
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 한국에서 패드들면 작은건 갤탭,  큰건 아이패드로 알죠.
<drake_kr> 갤탭도 10인치가 있어서..
<drake_kr> 재밌는건 생각보다 xcode를 보면 개발자 지원이 잘 되어있고..
<razGon_PG> 아 오늘 실제로 갤럭시 넥서스 보았는데요.
<razGon_PG> 괜찮아보이더군요.
<razGon_PG> 뭔가 허접함이 없어진듯한 느낌?
<drake_kr> 그리고 특히나 개발자가 사용자 중심의 디자인을 할수 있도록 구성을 잘 해뒀더라구요
<razGon_PG> 아.
<autowiz> 새벽에 잠도 안주무시고 으흐흐
<drake_kr> 삼성이 허접해보이거나 하진 않는데.. 문제는 허접하죠..
<razGon_PG> 갤탭 10인치요?
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 광고를 좀 덜 하던지.. 단가후려치기좀 하지말던지..
<razGon_PG> 제가 우분투를 바라는 거는 윈8이 가지는 지향점을 가질수 있을거 같아서요.
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 삼성은 자기가 명품이라고 하지요.
<drake_kr> 제폰 cpu 속도는 520mhz인데..
<razGon_PG> 근데. 아직도 중저가.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 갤탭이 1ghz잖아요
<drake_kr> 아니 갤럭시s
<drake_kr> 갤탭은 1.5ghz던가
<drake_kr> 근데 아직도 520mhz짜리를 못 이겨서 지랄하고있고..
<noth> 갤탭10.1인치 게임용으로 쓰는데 그냥 겜하긴 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 겜용이라면 당연히 아잉패드 아니었나요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 업무용으로는 별루라는 말이죠.
<noth> 돈주고 산게 아니라서
<drake_kr> 아.
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 우분투 사양이면
<razGon_PG> 오피스도 가능하겠군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 잡스의 공인지는 아직도 솔직히 모르겠지만..
<razGon_PG> 잡스는 상술 장난 아니죠.
<razGon_PG> 잡스는 딱약점 잡아서 치기 좋아해요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 사용자는 비용을 지불하고 개발자는 사용자 위주의 코딩을 하게 만든 애플의 문화는 확실히 인정해줘야 된다고 봐요
<razGon_PG> 그점은 높이 평가합니다.
<razGon_PG> 안드로이드와 다른점은 개발자도 아울러 편하게 해주었다는 점이죠.
<drake_kr> 아뇨 안드로이드는 아직도 디자인이 상당히 불편합니다
<noth> 그게
<noth> 개발자의 범위를 좁히면 그렇지만
<drake_kr> 오히려 앱개발 관련해서는 silverlight가 훨씬 나아요
<noth> 제가 하는 일 입장에서 보면 애플이 생태계를 파괴하죠
<noth> 보드 찍고 기본 OS포팅하는 일을 하는데
<noth> 애플제품은 그게 없거든요
<razGon_PG> 그런점이군요.
<razGon_PG> 근데 킥은 좀 음향이 ....
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<noth> razGon_PG, 무료료 다운 받아 영화 보실때는 조금 눈높이는 낮추셔야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<razGon_PG> 화질이 낮다는게 아니라. BGM가 스타일이 별루..
<noth> 아
<razGon_PG> 독립영화 보다 조금 나은 수준.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 태국식인거 같다는 옹박의 느낌?\
<noth> 태국스타일이나 태국 기술력이겠군요
<razGon_PG> 아마도
<noth> 킥 영화의 배경을 잘 모르는데
<noth> 택구 영화인데 한국 사람이 너무 많이 나오네요? 혹시 투자처가 한국회사인걸까요?
<razGon_PG> 배우와 촬영팀은 한국사람을 주로 쓰고
<razGon_PG> 나머지 팀은 태국팀일거 같네요. 투자처도 태국일거 같구요.
<razGon_PG> 태국에 큰손들 많아서요.
<noth> 저에게 태국의 이미지는... 성전환... 불륜률? 1위?
<razGon_PG> 태미는 사각턱 보톡스와 하악 수술내지는 교정해야 할듯..
<noth> 결혼하고 바람피는 확률이 70%가 넘는다고 어느 기사에서 본거 같아요
<razGon_PG> 저에게 태국의 이미지는 쌀국수...ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 바람이 아니죠. 그런 문화에서는.ㅋ
<noth> razGon_PG: 안될꺼에요 계속 태권도 해야하는데 수술하고 턱맞으면 깨질지도
<razGon_PG> 그러면 교정을 하고
<razGon_PG> 방법은 있긴한데..ㅎ
<noth> 지금도 충분히 매력적인걸요
<razGon_PG> 일단 지속적인 보톡스와
<noth> 크억
<razGon_PG> 그리고 울트라 리프팅.
<noth> 왜 이쁘장한 처자를 변태시킬려고하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 그러면 괜찮을 듯 하네요.
<razGon_PG> 왜냐면 카메라에 조명을 해주기 때문에 각이 나오죠.
<razGon_PG> 하악만 해도 달라지는 좋은예 윤아.
<razGon_PG> 제가 보았을때는 선수로서는 아닐거 같은데요.
<razGon_PG> 그렇다면 수술해도 된다는.
<razGon_PG> 하긴 보톡스만 해도. 괜찮을 듯해요.
<razGon_PG> 아직 성장기니.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 태국에는 이쁘군요.
<razGon_PG> 적절한 볼륨과 외모.
<noth> 품새에서 1위했다네요
<noth> 태미
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 선수랑 품새는 다를듯.ㅋ
<noth> 그냥 쭈욱 품새만
<razGon_PG> 그러면 하악수술해야.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아웅... 쌀국수 먹고 싶네요. 볶음 국수.ㅋ
<noth> 전 배불러요 라면에 밥말아 먹었거든요
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 저는 스넥 치즈라면 먹어야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 우유에 치즈 섞어서 먹어요.
<razGon_PG> 우리첫째딸이 정말 좋아해요.ㅋ
<noth> 전 라면이 다 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<noth> 라멘도 좋아요
<noth> http://www.fnnews.com/view?ra=Sent1101m_View&corp=fnnews&arcid=201112290100086140002758&cDateYear=2011&cDateMonth=12&cDateDay=29
<razGon_PG> 저는 솔직히 파스타 좋아해요.^^;
<noth> 원격 차량 해킹 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 공각기동대같은 일들이 벌어지겠군요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 뭐 먹을 것을 찾아봐야 겠군요.ㅋ
<noth> 전 담배를 먹을래요
<razGon_PG> 다요트를 위해 망고요거트를.ㅋ.
<noth> 메이퀸이란 그룹이 데뷔한다는데
<noth> 가슴밖에 안보이네요
<noth> http://star.fnnews.com/news/index.html?no=49893
<noth> 발육이 남다르군요
<noth> 옷이 타이트해서 일지도 모르겠네요
<razGon_PG> 별루인데요. 다 뽕이네요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 아니면 튜닝.
<razGon_PG> 나이트 행사는 많이 갈거 같은데요.
<razGon_PG> 멤버 하나가 17세라서. 조금은 걸릴듯.
<noth> 어리군요
<noth> 더 자라겠군요
<razGon_PG> 저정도급의 애들은 널렸음.
<razGon_PG> 물론 기획사 사람들의 입장에서 말이죠.
<noth> 네 노래방 가도 많잖아요-.-
<razGon_PG> 불쌍할거 같네요.
<razGon_PG> 나꼼수에서 들으면 저런애들이 언론사 정치인 고위정부각료들에게...
<razGon_PG> 그런말은 들을 때마다 정말......
<razGon_PG> 출세해야겠다~~!!!!
<noth> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 솔직히 이런 사회가 막장임.
<razGon_PG> 맞네요.
<razGon_PG> 배우만 한국인이고.
<razGon_PG> 나머지는 태국인거 같은.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 넘 허술함.
<noth> 전 약간 신선한 느낌이던데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 신선한데 스토리라인이 도용된거 같은 느낌이 있네요.
<razGon_PG> 옹박을...베낀거 같은.
<razGon_PG> 맞아서 부은게 폭포수에 들어가고 나온뒤에 깨끗해졌다는.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 킥이요?
<drake_kr> 감독이 옹박 감독인데요
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 역시..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 스토리라인이 옹박이네요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 잠시 화장실에 다녀오고 망고 요거트를.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 새해새벽에 초밥을 먹네요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 어제 연말이라고 초밥사온거 있는데 아직도 안먹었네요. 마눌님께서.
<razGon_PG> 제가 설사 하고 말죠.
<razGon_PG> 와사비를 왕창먹었으니 괜찮겠죠. 겨울인데.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 이새벽이 좋네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 막판은 난타네요.ㅋ
<razGon_PG> 첫째는 태권도가 아니라 거의 카포에라인데요.
<razGon_PG> Seony: 일찍 일어나셨네요.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 지금 날새고 있습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 아침 10시면 일찍은 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러네요!
<razGon_PG> 아직 하와이는 12월31일이죠?
<razGon_PG> Happy New Year!~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 라즈곤님도 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<razGon_PG> 예 감사합니다.
<razGon_PG> 2011년은 굴곡이 많은 해였습니다.
<razGon_PG> 전반기는 정말 좋았는데. 후반기가 정말 힘든 나날이였죠.
<razGon_PG> 하긴 그 분기가 되는 부분이 둘째 낳기 전후로 나뉘는 군요.
<razGon_PG> 올해는 덕분에
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요..
<razGon_PG> 올해는 서니님 덕분에 리눅스서버 구축을 원활히 할수 잇고 지금처럼 편리한 생활을 하게 되었습니다.
<razGon_PG> 여기서는 작년이죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 별말씀을요. 저는 그냥 말만 주절주절댔죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 이제는 홈페이지 만들어야 될거 같습니다.
<Seony> 홈피는 금방 만드실 거에요.
<razGon_PG> 제 개인 홈피와 저희 병원 홈피.
<Seony> html이 아주 쉽거든요.
<razGon_PG> 문제는 콘텐츠죠.
<razGon_PG> 구성을 어떻게 할 것인가가 중요하죠.
<Seony> 그거는 HTML이랑 PHP 공부하시면서 딴데는 어떻게 만들었나 하고 많이 보시다보면 대강 그림이 그려집니다.
<razGon_PG> 제구성을 조심해야 겟네요.
<Seony> 원래 html 가장 빨리 배우는 방법이, 남의 홈페이지 배끼는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 재구성을 고심해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 일단은 어떤 구성으로 할건지 생각해야죠.
<razGon_PG> 일단은 지금은 도메인 등록도 안된경우라서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 왠만한 도메인은 이미 다 등록이 되어있을테니 천천히 고민하셔도 될 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오옹
<razGon_PG> razgon.me랑 .org .kr다 있습니다.
<drake_kr> Seony: ubuntubook.kr 가입점요?
<Seony> drake_kr: 넵 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 지금 영화보고 있네요..ㅎ
<drake_kr> raging phoenix 재밌어유
<razGon_PG> 오옷!~!! 토렌토 고고싱!
<drake_kr> 아웅 일단 똥좀 싸야징
<razGon_PG> 지쟈 나오는 영화네요
<razGon_PG> 일단 개인적인 콩깍지가 씌워진거므로 배제...ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 의뢰인 잼있네요. 이게 왜이렇게 밀렸는지 몰라.ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 장혁의 뿌리깊은 나무에서 나오는 우는 연기 똑같네요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 추어
<Seony> 혹시, phpmyadmin에서만 한글(utf8)이 깨져나오는현상에 대해서 아시는 분...
<Seony> 디비 설정도 다 utf8이고 웹페이지도 입출력 다 멀쩡한데 phpmyadmin에서만 깨져요...
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 디비의 내용이 깨지는 건가효 ?
<Seony> 한글만 깨져요.
<Seony> 다시 말하면 다 정상인데, phpmyadmin에서 보이는 한글만 깨져요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / iconv 일단 설치되었는지 보시고... 디비를 만들때 언어셋이 euckr 로 되어서 그래욤...
<Seony> 디비 언어셋도 utf8로 되어있어요..
<Seony> 여기가 미국이다보니 euckr은 절대 쓸 일이 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 훔... 그렇다면... 몰까효~? 훔... 부라자에 자동 엔코딩을 강제로 utf-8 로 해보심이..
<Seony> 헤더에 메타태그로 넣어줬는데도 그러고, 디비 설정도 전부 utf8인데... 아 이거 당황스럽네요
<Seony> 데비안이라 내가 뭔가 빼먹은 세팅이 있는건가...
<Ponics_Beginner> 쩝.. 몽골에 있는 가상 머신에 qmail 삽질을 겨우 끝냈넹.... 아놔.. 겁나 느린데.. 빡셨따.. ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 훔... 간혹 그럴때가 있긴 합니다만... phpMyAdmin 버죤을 한번 바꿔 보심이...
<Seony> 넵
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / phpMyAdmin 만 한글이 깨진다는 걸 봐선.. 아빠쥐 에서는 지대로 엔코딩 하는것 같은데효..
<Seony> 네. 웹브라우저에서는 다 멀쩡하게 나와요.
<Seony> 근데 phpmyadmin에서만 깨져나오고, 그걸 또 수정하면 웹브라우저에서 깨져나오고...
<Seony> 그럼 phpmyadmin 문제라는 소리겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / phpMyAdmin 이 문제 라고 믿으심이... 정신건강에 좋으실듯 합니다.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 리모트로 겨우 셋팅 끝냈넹... 테스트는 월요일날 해보라고 시켜야지.. 쩝.. 아놔...
<Ponics_Beginner> 앗싸~! 포트다 정상 작동...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔.. 빡셨당... 쩝.. 이제 자야지.. 휙..
<Seony> phpmyadmin 문제가 맞네요.
<Seony> 딴 서버에서 하니까 멀쩡히... 아 짜증나...
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> Seony: mysql에서 show variable;
<Seony> drake_kr: 전부 utf8이에요
<drake_kr> show global variable; 요거하고 show session variable; 요거 같나유?
<Seony> 네
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 뭐지;
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 utf8_korean_ci하고 utf8_general_ci하고도 뭔가 다르던데..
<drake_kr> 아마 latin1으로 세팅이 되면 ???? 이렇게 나올것이고..
<Seony> 저희는 기본 환경이 전부 utf8_general_ci에요...
<Seony> 아... 진짜 데비안이 데탑이든 서버든 간에 설치하고도 손댈게 많긴 많네요.
<drake_kr> euckr로 데이터가 들어갔으면 2바이트 문자가 깨진걸로 어떻게든 '아 이게 euckr이 깨진거구나' 식으로 생각할 수 있게 나올테고..
<drake_kr> 아니, 한글 문제는 예전에 조합형이 표준으로 제정되었으면 지금 이딴 고민 안해도 될텐데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://dhna.tistory.com/119 바쁘지 않으면 한번 읽어보셔도 좋아유
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-01
<cheayuncho> 조용조용하군요
<cheayuncho> 우분투가 윈도우보다 프린터 드라이버가 잘작동하는듯해요 윈도우에선 자꾸 인쇄안되고 문제가많았는데 우분투에선 문제가없네요 cpus로 프린터공유도되서 윈도우7에서 드라이버 선택만하면 바로 사용이되구요
<cheayuncho> 아아~ 오타 cups에요~
<autowiz> hi all~~
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<drake_kr> jincreator: 방학했제?
<jincreator> drake_kr: 네, 근데 저 지금 나갑니다(...)
<drake_kr> http://l.yimg.com/go/news/picture/cartoon/series/work_idx_121/145/20111222081252709414686.jpg
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~! 새해 돈 많이 버삼.
<drake_kr> 본인 걱정도 좀..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 오고가는 덕담 속에 싹트는 현찰 아니겠삼 ?
<drake_kr> -_-
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아놔... 배고파욧~!!!!!
<cheayuncho_ocean> omg.. korean..
<cheayuncho_ocean> 밥먹으러....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇ
<cheayuncho_ocean> 안녕하세요~
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 메롱~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 2012년에는 여자사람 만나기 바람~!
<drake_kr> 본인 걱정부터 하시랑게유
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 오늘 수색에서 가볍게 맥주콜 ?
<drake_kr> 노원구 오시면 쏠 용의 있음요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / ㅡ,.ㅡ;; 노원구 여기서 몇시간 걸리는 거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 어차피 가봤자 얼마 먹지도 않을건데 뭐하러 가요
<drake_kr> 일단 여기 오면 달리다 잘수도 있는데 거긴 잘데도 없고 -_-
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 보드카나 깔까낭...
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 그 비싼걸 뭐하러..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 그런가 ? 2012년 첫 세미나때 깔까...? 아니다 사람이 많으면 입맛만 버린다... 양이 얼마 안되어서.. 500ml
<drake_kr> 누구 코에 붙이라고..
<drake_kr> bottoms up이 가능한 양인데 그건..
<drake_kr> 단란 이하는 그냥 소주가 나아요
<autowiz> 배고파요...
<cheayuncho_ocean> 들어갓다 나갓다하시네요 인터넷이 않좋으신가..
<cheayuncho_ocean> 춥당
<noth> 머니볼 다봤어요
<noth> http://movie.daum.net/movieinfo/news/movieInfoArticleRead.do?articleId=1608035
<soyeomul> 꾸벅,,
<soyeomul> 복많이받으시어요~
<soyeomul> 소원성취하시구요~
<soyeomul> 새해맞이청소하러~
<razGon_PG> noth: 보셨군요.
<razGon_PG> 나름 생각을 많이 하게 해주는 영화더군요.
<razGon_PG> 무언가 다이나믹한 야구드라마일줄 알았는데.
<razGon_PG> 야구보다는 한사람의 심리를 보여준 거 같은 느낌이네요.
<razGon_PG> 브래드 핏은 연기 잘하네요.
<razGon_PG> 의뢰인 보세요. 나름 스토리도 괜찮고 잼있네요.
<razGon_PG> 마지막 반전은 오락용이였긴 한데. 느낌이 머더라 비슷해서요.
<razGon_PG> 아.. 오늘도 이렇게 지나가는 군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 내일또 치열하게 하루가 시작되고요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 어제 날샌게 회복이 안되네여.
<razGon_PG> 잠자고 올께요.
<DarkCircle> 애플 제품 박스 notice 몇번 읽어보면서 느끼는건데
<DarkCircle> 진짜 번역 ㅂㅅ같이 못하는듯.
<hanbin973> 음;;;
<hanbin973> 새해부터 IRC ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 2011 년은 그런대로 제대로 마무리 된듯요 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 아무도 안계시남 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 한아얄씨 우분투 체널이 텅비었네요 ㅡ,ㅡ?
<hanbin973> 스펠링 틀렷다 =-,-
<cheayuncho_ocean> 아웅....
<cheayuncho_ocean> 제길.. 광고 위젯사이트가 바이러스 걸렷다가 접속이안되는데 그사이에 사이트가 바이러스사이트로 떠버려서 google이 위험한사이트라고
<cheayuncho_ocean> 경고를 띄우네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> cheayuncho: xe라면 세션어택 당한건 아닌지 확인.. 공격당했을 경우 mysql에서 th_sesson 테이블을 drop하고 xe를 재업로드해야 문제가 해결됨
<razGon_PG> 이렇게 연말과 새해는 지나가는 군요... 후...
<ndsin> 아 흠..
<ndsin> cafe24 운영 지대로 하는군.........
<ndsin> 고객한테 전화 한통화 없이 서버 차단시켜버리다니
<razGon_PG> ㅎ ㄷ ㄷ
<ndsin> 하아 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 진짜 서비스 개떡이네요
<ndsin> 한달 반 전에 문제가 생겨서 확인 요청했더니
<ndsin> 확인중이니 기다려달라고 해서 기다리면서 간간히 언제 처리되냐고 질의해도 죄송하다고 조금만 더 기다려달라고 하더니
<ndsin> 처리 안해주고 서버 차단 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 불과 12월 20일까지만해도 죄송하다고 조금만 더 기다려달라고 하더니 뭐하자는 짓인건지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 허거거거.
<drake_kr> 오 카페24 ㅋ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> kt ucloud 질러야는디 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> imsu: 들어 오셨군요. 해피뉴이어`!~1
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 요즘 바쁘삼 ?
<razGon_PG> colton_: Hi!
<razGon_PG> Happy New year!~!
<colton_> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<colton_> 여러분 새해복많이받으세요~
<imsu> razGon_PG: 어라 이제 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon_PG: 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<imsu> 튜
<cheayuncho> drake_kr : 다행이 사이트 세션공격이나 그런건아니고 애드젯이라는 광고위젯떄문이엿더군요 이럴수가 orz.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-24
<razGon_web> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2011> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Merry christmas!~!
<autowiz2011> 모두 즐크리 하시기 바랍니당...
<razGon_web> 그래봐야 애들에게 묶여있는 저.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 아! 여러분 모두 즐거운 성탄절 되세요~
<amoebaj> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> autowiz2011, (설마...<---썼다가 지움) 오늘도 근무셔?
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 우분투 12.04 ssh에서 공개키 형성해서  scp 스크립트 돌리려 하는데, 자동로긴이 안먹히네요.
<sungyo> http://pastebin.com/EW69b7qz
<kkimlabs> 심심...
<Seony> kkimlabs: 언제부터 일 시작하세요?
<kkimlabs> Seony, 1월 21일이용
<Seony> 아직 한 달 남았네요.
<kkimlabs> 글게요
<Seony> 졸업식 끝났어요?
<kkimlabs> 졸업식원래 안가서 신경안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 안가셨군요...
<Seony> 가서 사진 한 장 찍어야 학력위조 오해를 안살 수 있는데 ㅋ
<kkimlabs> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 타블로 꼴 나면 안되잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 뭐 그닥 관심있는사람도없을듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 지금 오피셜 잡 오퍼 기다리고 있는데, 프로세스가 너무 오래 걸리네요...
<kkimlabs> 해보니까 보통 좀 오래 걸리더라구요 두세달정도
<Seony> 그러게요.... selection committee에서는 hire하겠다고 통보했는데, 그것도 HR 쪽에서 허가 떨어질 때까지 기다려야된다니... 암튼 기다리는 것도 나름 스트레스네요
<kkimlabs> 그래도 아마 별 일 없으면 합격이겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 직원들은 아예 그렇게 생각하고 있떠라구요. 어제 서버실 UPS 교체작업하는데 좀 도와달라고 해서 갔다왔거든요 ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> 미리축하합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 메리크리스마스
<nanun> razGon_web/ 메리 크리스마스 :)
<Seony> kkimlabs: 감사합니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo>   ㄹ
<sungyo> Seony, ubuntu 12.04 ssh에서 공개키와 프라이빗키 생성해서 사용할때 .ssh 폴더에 authorized_keys 만 넣어주면 되는건가요?
<Seony> sungyo: 네.
<sungyo> 음. 왜 전 안될까요.
<Seony> 명령어 어떻게 주셨어요?
<Seony> 음... 그러니까 키 생성하는 명령어요
<sungyo> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Seony> 그리고나서 어떤 파일에 있는 내용을 넣어주셨구요?
<sungyo> 백업서버에서 요거 하니까 id_rsa 랑, id_rsa.pub파일 생성되면,
<sungyo> .pub파일을 authorized_keys  파일로 이름을 바꿔서 서버의 ~/.ssh 폴더에 넣었어요.
<Seony> 그러면 퍼미션 문제인 거 같네요.
<Seony> 원래 authorized_keys는 여러개의 키를 넣을 수 있거든요.
<sungyo> 예.
<Seony> 대신 퍼미션이 반드시 600 이어야만 해요
<sungyo> 어디 폴더에서요?
<sungyo> 백업서버요? 서버요?
<Seony> 음... 제 서버 보니까, authorized_keys는 644로도 되네요
<sungyo> 백업서버쪽에서는 상관없구요?
<Seony> 접속을 하는 쪽에서도 마찬가지지만 .ssh 디렉토리는 퍼미션이 반드시 600 이어야해요
<sungyo> 예.
<sungyo>  .ssh는 전부 600이에요.
<Seony> 양쪽다요?
<sungyo> The authenticity of host 'sgbackup01 (192.168.0.46)' can't be established.
<sungyo> ECDSA key fingerprint is d0:69:29:b5:a0:6c:1b:84:e9:f5:0d:b2:19:8b:b6:6a.
<sungyo> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<suapapa> yes
<sungyo> 서버쪽을 600을 주고 나니 계속 저걸 묻네요. yes를 넣어도 known_host 파일 손델수 없다 하구요.
<sungyo> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/sungyo/.ssh/known_hosts).
<sungyo> 음? 왜  .ssh 파일에 퍼미녓ㄴ 600을 주고 나니 폴더로 안들어가지죵??
<Seony> 잠시만요. 화장실 좀 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아....
<suapapa> sungyo, $ ssh-keygen -y | ssh sgbackup01@192.168.0.46 "mkdir -p .ssh && cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys"
<suapapa> 리모트 말고 로컬의 .ssh/known_hosts 권한이 메롱인듯?
<sungyo> 예. 좀 만지고 있어요.
<sungyo> 하, 차량 운행을 나가야하네요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 난중에 다시 오겠습니다....
<Seony> 헛... 화장실 갔따오니까 나가셨네요..
<Seony> 나중에 메시지 보시면... 잘 안되시면 일단 .ssh 폴더를 지우고 다시 해보세요...
<Seony> 그리고, authorized_keys는 전송하지 마시고, id_rsa.pub의 내용을 복사하셔서 붙여넣는 식으로 하시구요....
<sungyo> 아.......민만해라....@_@
<sungyo> 조작하는 클라이언트에서 키를 생성한 뒤에, 조작할 서버 안에다가 넣는건데, 반대로 제가 여지껏 한거군요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 혹시 올레 액세서리샵 15% 할인쿠폰 필요하신분 계신가요?
<jasonjang> merry Xmas~
<JSTae76> jasonjang, 즐거운 크리스마스보내세요~
<jasonjang> 감사~ ^^ U 2
<JSTae76> ^^
<jasonjang> 류소~ 무척 오랫만, 잘 지내죠? 최근 어디(?)서 ppa 이던가? 네이보이던가? 어떤 기여를 했던 것으로 기억하는데... 그 땐    봤을 때, 나중에 감사 표시를 하려고 했는데....지금 기억이 잘 안나네요. 암튼 감사
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-25
<razGon_web> 메리크리스 마스!
<dalgona> 안녕하세요...
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 역시 크리스마스라서 다들..바쁘신거군요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops> 100개정도의 윈도머신(XP)에 원격으로 동일한 커맨드를 모든 머신에 반영하고 싶은데
<ahoops> 좋은 방법이 없을까요?
<ahoops> 직접짜야하나 ㅠㅠ; 툴들이 있지싶은데..좀체로 안보이는것같아요.
<ahoops> winexe군요.
<sebul> 세벌 우분투한국 채널에 왔습니다. 그런데 조용... 메리크리스마스
<sebul> 오랜 전에 irc 프로그램 설치해서 종종 했는데... 웹에서도 되는 구나... 그런데 나 혼자 ???
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<kkimlabs_> 크리스마스니까 즐코딩 해야지
<Seony> 길드워2 세일하던데... 재밌을까요?
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 처음에 릴했을때 사서 한 2달 열심히 하다가 1달 넘게 쉬는중인듯;;
<cai_> 꽤 잘 만든 게임이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 2달 열심히 하시다가 1달 넘게 쉬는 중이시면, 디아블로3랑 비슷한데요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-26
<cai_> 일이 급 바빠져서 2주정도 못했더니 그담부턴 귀찮아지더라구요 ㅡ_ㅡ;
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 저도 온라인게임은 아이들의 반란이 심해져서 힘들더군요.
<razGon_web> 요즘은 일을 아무것도 못해요. 집에 들어가면
<cai_> razGon_web: 윽 :(  역시 게임은 결혼전에 많이 해두어야하는걸까요ㅋ
<razGon_web> cai_: 온라인게임은 이제 저멀리로....
<Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: aloha! merry christmas!!
<Seony> 지금 길드워2 다운로드버전을 $29에 세일하더라구요... 그래서 살까말까 고민 중이에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 메리 구리수마수입니다
<razGon_web> 저는 바즈테일 했는데. 나름 향수가 있고 잼잇더군요.
<Seony> 길드워가, 한 번만 사면 패키지 게임 마냥 더 이상 돈은 안낸다고 하더라구요...
<Seony> 그래서 한 번 해볼까 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 참 그리고 게임 사양이 낮더라구요.
<razGon_web> Seony: 문의가 들어왔는데요. 아이패드2가 전시용 처분한다고 44만9천원인데. 괜찮은 건지요?
<razGon_web> 리퍼 안되면 비싼편 아닌지요?
<Seony> 전시용이래도 애플에서 직접 하는거면 1년 워런티가 있을거고, 워런티만 있다면야 나쁠건 없겠죠. 근데 아이패드2 원래 정가는 얼마에요?
<razGon_web> 제가 살때는 아이패드2가 최신판이였는데. 78만원이였어요.
<razGon_web> 32기가짜리가요.
<Seony> 16기가가 50만원이네요
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemNo=A665123008&frm3=V2
<razGon_web> 여기랍니다.
<Seony> 그러면 그냥 6만원 더주고 새거사는게 낫지않을까요>?
<Seony> 제 생각엔 워런티가 있냐 없느냐가 핵심일 거 같네요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 워런티가 없으면, 그냥 6만원 더주고 새거사는게 답이죠
<razGon_web> 옙
<Seony> 차라리 그거 사실 돈이면 아이패드 미니는 어떠세요?
<Seony> 얼마 전에 애플스토어 가서 보고왔는데, 진짜 한 손에 들어오는게 아주 좋더라구요
<razGon_web> 오웅 그렇겠네요
<razGon_web> 엥?
<razGon_web> 미니가 50만원이네요.
<razGon_web> 차라리 미니 사시라고 해야 겠네요. 6만원더들어가는데.
<razGon_web> 제가 입문자시라면 돈들이는 거라면 아이패드. 아니면 싼 중국산 패드로 입문하시고 다른 비싼패드사시라고 했습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 아이패드2를 물어보시다니.ㅋ
<Seony> 41만원 적혀있떤데 아닌가보네요
<Seony> http://store.apple.com/kr/buy/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad_mini
<Seony> 42만원인데요
<razGon_web> 아. 32기가짜리요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> HI
<yemharc> Seony: cobook 아이폰 앱이 나왔네요
<Seony> 네. 얼마 전에 나왔더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 폰에서는 딱히 필요는 없어보이는게...
<yemharc> 2주만에 리붓했더니 업뎃정보로 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저도 폰에서는 필요없어보여서 설치는 안햇는데, 생각해보면 맥이 없는 사람들한테는 쓸모있어보이더라구요.
<yemharc> 아....하긴 없는 사람한테는 괜찮겠네요
<yemharc> 있는 사람이야 이미 맥에서 싱크 다 되서 넘어오니...
<yemharc> 혹시 맥 온라인 백업 솔루션 써 보셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 온라인 형태는 별로 안좋아해요. 너무 느려서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 역시 속도가 문제일까요
<yemharc> 근데 당장 시스템 백업이 하나도 안 되는 상황이라 뭔가 백업수단을 강구해야 할거같긴 한데
<Seony> 그리고 또 개인적인 자료가 온라인에 올라간다는 것도 좀 불안하구요..
<yemharc> 그건 모든 클라우드 시스템이 안고 있는 딜레마죠
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<cai_> 어서오세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 유난히 추운 겨울이네요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 안녕하세용
<Markers> yemharc님 빠른 반응 무서워영 ㄸ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Markers: 일하다 순간 보일때가 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 타이밍
<Markers> 신청하자마자 바로 수락하셧습니다 떠서 깜놀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으우 피곤해........
<yemharc> 일은 안풀리고 (...)
<Markers> ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ........맥북 램이 교체가 되던가
<Markers> 교수님께 2달간 퇴짜 맞고서 자포자기중인데 교수님이 오시더니 내일 기대한다면서 압박 주고 가셧......
<Markers> 덕분에 논문 이라는것을 검색하게 되네요 -ㅁ-.... 정작 못 구하고 있지만
<autowiz2011> markers 님 학부,석사,박사 중 어느 파트이신가요?
<Markers> 지금은 학부생인데 이제 석사 신청해서 내년이면 아마도 석사예비생(?) 이 되어있지 않을까 합니다.
<yemharc> 음.......램도 땜이네;;
<Markers> 대학원 등록금이 이렇게 비싼줄 몰랏어요
<autowiz2011> 대학원은 장학금 많이 받고 다닌다고 하던데 최근에 들은 얘기로는 장학금으로 학비 전부 메꿀려면 자기 공부할 시간 없을 정도로 교수님 따라다녀야 한다고. 실질적으로 공부 할 시간이 부족하다는 이야기를 들은적이 있어요
<Markers> 저희학교 친구들에게 물어보니깐 거진 대학원생이라고 하면 그냥 교수님 비서 정도로 생각하는게 속편하다고 하던데요 멀 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 지방대 친구들 얘기 들어보면 자기 공부하면서 한다고는 하는데 저희학교는 아닌듯 싶어요;;
<autowiz2011> 고대 정보보호 쪽 대학원이 한학기에 약 700이라던가 했던거 같네요.
<Markers> 비슷하네요
<Markers> 인 서울이라 그런듯 ㅠ
<Markers> 학교 도서관에서 논문 열람이 가능하다더니 논문이라는 것을 찾아도 볼 수가 없네 =_=
<DarkCircle> 첫학기는 800이구요
<DarkCircle> 그 다음부터 700인데
<DarkCircle> 이번에 700위로 올라갔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 3.5% 이하 인상이라고 하는데 대충 20만원 이상 올라간듯 .
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 머엉 -ㅅ- 이거 머 무슨 튜토리얼 나와있는걸 그냥 논문으로 제출해도 되는건가--;;;
<yemharc> 복붙은 논문이 아니죠
<Markers> 원래 논문이라는게 되게 짧게 쓰는건가요?;;
<yemharc> 그거야 주제마다 틀리죠
<Markers> 기대치가 너무 높앗던건가 아니면 원래 이런건가 -_-;;
<Markers> 거의 일반론에 가깝게 쓰여져 있네요 ;ㅁ; 논문이
<yemharc> 뭘 보고 계시는대요?
<Markers> 교수님이 계속 hadoop의 구조와 원리를 설명하라 하셔서 이리저리 하다가 퇴짜맞아서;;; 이번엔 사람들 논문 어떻게 적었나 궁금해서 hadoop 관련 논문을 찾고선 보고 있는데
<Markers> 국내 논문들 몇 개밖에 못 찾긴 했는데 거의 이건 apache 사이트에 적혀있는 수준의 글로 밖에 안 보여서 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> 그래서 지금 외국 논문 찾고 있어요;;
<yemharc> 음....... 하둡에 대해 뭘 원하시는지 모르겠는데
<yemharc> 현재 단계에서 하둡에 대한 심도깊은 논문을 기대하시는건 좀.......기대치가 너무 큰데요
<yemharc> 실질적으로 하둡 "활용에 대한" 논문을 찾기엔 데이터가 없어요
<yemharc> 사람들이 많이 활용하고, 그에 대한 데이터도 좀 쌓이고 해야 그런 확장된 논문이 나오겠죠
<yemharc> 지금 하둡 논문은 "계산상으로 이런 이점이 있다" 던가 "시스템은 이런 원리로 돌아간다" 정도에요
<Markers> 이런 원리로 돌아간다 정도만 잇어도 감지덕지예요 저는 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 그런건 많을텐데.......
<Markers> 지금 얼핏 국내 논문(?)인지는 모르겟고 논문처럼 쓰여져 있는건 봣는데 거의 튜토리얼 수준....;
<yemharc> 어 최근에 본게.......
<yemharc> The Hadoop Distributed File System: Architecture and Design
<yemharc> 이런게 있고요
<Markers> 흠 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 어째 거기서 거기같다 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 교수님은 정보를 물어다 오는걸 원하신게 아니라 아예 만들어 오는걸 기대하신것일려나;;
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> 음 뭔가 애매한 부분을 짚고 허우적허우적 하시는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 거기 선배분들 없나요?
<DarkCircle> 제일 쉬운 방법은 연구실 선배한테 부탁해서 리스트를 받아다가 거기서 쫙 만드는건데
<DarkCircle> 논문 한두편 봤다고 해서 그게 논문을 봤다 라고 할 수는 없는거구요
<DarkCircle> 논문 하나를 보면 레퍼런스 논문들이 나오는데 그것까지 완전히 이해를 하셔야 논문 한편을 봤다라고 할 수 있죠
<DarkCircle> 논문 두편을 봤다 라고 하려면 실제 살펴본 논문 편수는 50편쯤 육박해야 합니다.
<samahui> 행운이 가득한 수요일 저녁 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 이만 저녁 먹고 와야겠네요
<samahui> 슝~~~
<samahui> 날씨가 조금 풀리는 걸까요? 아니면 추위에 익숙해진 걸까요. 이상하게 아침보다 덜 춥군요.
<jasonjang> 27일 오후부터 풀린다죠?! 벌써 추위가 누그러지는 건지....근데, 오늘은 정말 추웠어요.
<samahui> 네 오늘은 아침과 낮에 너무 춥더군요.
<cai_> DarkCircle님께서 하신 말이 진리
<jasonjang> ?
<samahui> 새 시스템 안정성 테스트중... 잠은 다 잤군요.
<samahui> 창고에서 90년도 말쯤 사용하던 SUN의 워크스테이션을 찾았는데.. 당시 OS가 솔라리스2가 아니라 SUN OS 4를 사용했더군요.
<samahui> 솔라리스2.x를 구할 수 있으면 한번 깔아서 돌려보고 싶어지네요.
<samahui> 요즘 왜이리 구형 컴퓨터나 노트북에 관심이 많이 가는지 모르겠네요 ;;
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요 ^^
<samahui> 밤세 일하다... 잠시 졸았더니 8시 넘었네요 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 씻고 정신 좀 차리고 와야겠네요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 정말 추운날씨입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-27
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<cai_> 안녕하세요
<nanun> cai님 블러그 가끔 구경갑니다. 안녕하세요 :)
<cai_> 하핫 감사합니다 ^^; 제 블로그는 대략 6개월 내지 12개월 주기로 한번씩 확 업데이트 되는 경향이.. ^^ㅋ
<nanun> 아직 알게된지 얼마 안되어서, 읽을 것이 많이 남아있어요.. 아니 이해가 안되서 계속 읽어서 그럴지도 ;;
<nanun> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 연말정산 시즌이군요
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드셨어요? 즐거운 점심시간 되세요
<sungyo> hi,
<sungyo> seony, 그때 public key 문제는..잘 해결되었습니다.^0^
<dalgona_mswin> 안녕하세요-
<DarkCircle> dalgona -ㅠ- 핥.
<DarkCircle> 맛있는 달고나옹 너브죽
<dalgona> 가까이 하시면 이 썩어요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요 :) 즐거운 하루 보내셨나요?
<yemharc> 추운 하루긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅠ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 인제야 메일확인했습니다.
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 바로 입금해드릴게요.
<razGon_Xch> 한국계좌가 잇네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼요. 한국에서 다니던 직장이 금융기관인데요...
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 죄송합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 둘째가 또 전원키를 눌렀습니다.
<Seony> 별말씀을... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 마눌님과 말다툼이 있어서요.
<Seony> 저런... 그랬군요..
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 마눌님이 저에게 부쩍 불만과 불평이 있어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 역시나 사람이 문제군요.
<razGon_Xch> 잠시만요. 송금하려는데 진짜 힘드네요. 애가 울면서 들러 붙었어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<sungyo> ha-ee
<sungyo> 명령어를 통해 특정 단어를 암호화를 통해 저장해놓고, 이를 su계정을 통해서만 불러올수 있도록 할수 있을까요.
<jasonjang> 질문이 조금 이해 안감 "명령어*를* 통해 특정 단어*를* 암호화*를*"
<sungyo> 상황으로 설명드릴게요.
<sungyo> 헉.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 자손장님께서~
<sungyo> 자손장님께서...!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 상황으로 설명드릴게요.
<sungyo> 백업서버에 접속을 하려면 패스워드를 넣어야 하는데, 백업서버가 ssh에서 생성하는 public_key를 받지를 못해요.
<sungyo> 그래서...매번 접속을 해주면서 패스워드를 무작위로 생성해 바꿔주고, 이를 서버에 암호화를 시켜 기록해놓고 싶은거죠.
<sungyo> 섀도우처럼요.
<sungyo> 그래서 쉘스크립트상에서 무작위로 생성한 패스워드를 암호화를 시켜 저장하고, 다음번 백업 시에 이를 불러오는거죠. 물론..root계정으로요.
<jasonjang> 예, 질문 이해됨, 분명히 답은 있겠는데; 지금 제 머리론 좀 어렵네요. 하지만 되기는 되겠습니다.
<sungyo> 요지는 그거겠네요. '오똑해' 암호화를 시킬지요.
<sungyo> 걍 루트계정에서 600 퍼미션으로 저장하고 말까요?
<sungyo> 왠지 이게 찜찜해서 말이죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> razGon_Xch, ha-ee
<razGon_Xch> sungyo, 리하이요
<sungyo> 뭐하고 계셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 연말이 되서 정말 힘드네요.
<razGon_Xch> 애들 보느라고..후...
<sungyo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<autowiz2011> 으라차차차 퇴근타임
<autowiz2011> ~~~~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 눈이 내리기 시작하는 군요.
<samahui> 한주, 한달, 한해의 마지막 금요일 즐겁고 해피하게 보내세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 눈이 많이 내리내요
<samahui> 서울은 이제 내리기 시작했습니다.
<samahui> 어두컴컴하니 무섭게 내릴 분위기이긴 하네요
<razGon_web> 광주도 많이 왔습니다.
<samahui> 올해에는 눈이 참 많이 오는군요
<razGon_web> 오래간만에 온 눈입니다.
<JSTae76> 저희 울산도 눈이 많이옵니다.
<samahui> 부산도 올해 첫눈이라던데 광주도 눈이 잘 안내리는 지역인가 보군요.
<samahui> 울산은 생각보다 눈 잘내리지 않나요?
<JSTae76> samahui, 네. 잘 안내리는 지역인데 오늘은 펑펑 내리네요.
<samahui> 오늘은 전국적으로 눈이 오는거 같네요
<samahui> 밤샘 덕분에 출근길 고생은 안했는데
<samahui> 퇴근길이 막막하기는 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-28
<samahui> 오늘 종무식하고 31일 쉰다는 군요. 좋은 회사입니다. ㅋ
<samahui> 또 낮술을 마시겠군요. 언제부터인지 종무식이나 시무식하면 꼭 술한잔 돌리시더군요.
<samahui> 그래도 회식이 많이 줄어들어 연말연시인데도 생각보다는 속이 편안하네요... 뭐 개인적으로 많은 모임이 있어서 힘들지만요.
<JSTae76> samahui, 낮술이라ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 낮술도 좋은데 퇴근이나 남들과 같이 했으면 좋겠어요. 잠시 농땡이나 나갔다와야지 안되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 구형 노트북 하나 구입하려 하는데 인천분이시네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 이상하게 노트북 수집이 취미가 되버려서 쓸대없이 노트북들이 쌓여가고 있어요
<samahui> 구형부터 신형까지 마음에 드는건 다 구하느라 시간과 돈낭비 중입니다 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 팔아서 서버로..
<samahui> 원래 ibmmania라 TP들만 모았었는데
<samahui> 모아놓은거 막둥이가 카메라와 랜즈구입비로
<samahui> 다 팔아치웠더군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래서 새로 구입하는건 고향집에 안가져다 놓고 걍 서울집에 모아놓았더니 ... 쌓여서 어찌 많은 자리를 차지해버리는군요
<samahui> 잠시 종무식 참석하러 자리 좀 비우겠습니다 슝~~
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 아 yemharc님께 물어볼게 있었는데
<markers> 기억이 안난다 하앜...
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 아아
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<markers> yemharc님 바쁘신가요 혹시
<yemharc> 무슨 일이신가요
<yemharc> markers: 띵동
<markers> 아 아까 물어볼거 있다는거 생각이 나서 ㅋ
<markers> 왜 온라인 게임은 대부분 윈도우에서만 동작하는지 궁금해서 여쭈어볼려고 했엇어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 다이렉트 엑~~~쑤
<yemharc> 멀티플랫폼으로 포팅되는 게임의 99퍼센트는 OpenGL입니다
<yemharc> 나머지 1%는 자체엔진
<markers> 대부분이 다이렉트엑스를 이용해서 만들어서 그런건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> DX는 윈도 온리거든요
<yemharc> 만약에 그걸 포팅한다고 하면 사실상 새로 만들어야 하죠
<yemharc> DX는 비공개니까요
<markers> 그렇군요.;
<yemharc> 와인이 그걸 어느정도 커버를 해 주긴 하는데, 한계는 너무 명확하고요 (보통 DX 8 이하로 봅니다)
<markers> 어제 궁금해서 검색 해보니 DX가 위키에 보니 Microsoft DX 라고 나와서 설마 햇는데
<yemharc> MicroSoft Direct X
<yemharc> 덧붙이자면 최근 많이 사용되는 nVidia 피직스도 윈도 온리입니다
<markers> 흠;; 그럼 게임 만드는것을 할려고 하면 어쩔수 없이 윈도우는 써야되는 결론이 나오는건가요 -_-
<yemharc> 오픈GL 쓰면 되죠
<yemharc> 대표적으로 블리자드가 있고요
<yemharc> 다만 게임은 언제나 그렇듯 "가장 큰 플랫폼"으로 갈 수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 개당 판매단가가 낮고, 개발기간은 상대적으로 오래 걸리는데다
<yemharc> 일단 유저가 많아야 자체증식을 하는 성격때문이기도 하죠
<yemharc> (보통 그럴리는 없지만) 아무리 재밌는 게임이라도 같이 할 사람이 없으면 재미가 없어요
<yemharc> 콘솔이나 패키지 게임은 조금 예외지만 그것도 자기들의 커뮤니티는 있죠
<yemharc> 하물며 상호 인터렉티브가 중요한 온라인 게임이면 더 말할것도 없고요
<markers> 유니티가 게임 엔진이죠?
<yemharc> 근데 윈도는 온라인 게임이 나오기 이전부터 이미 PC시장 점유율 98% 이상을 항상 유지해 왔으니 선택의 여지가 없죠
<yemharc> 네
<markers> 음...
<yemharc> 유니티는 상대적으로 가벼운 모바일 등에서 사용되는데
<yemharc> 사실 그걸로도 PC에서 돌아가는 무거운 게임도 만들 수 있어요
<markers> 먼가 혼동이 온다 =_=
<yemharc> 다만 아직 언리얼 같은 기존 엔진 성능은 못 따라가요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> DX =/= 엔진 입니다
<yemharc> 착각하면 안되요
<markers> 지금 Opengl 은 일종의 언어라고 볼 수 있는건가요 -_-? 그냥 라이브러리인가
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그게 좀 구분이 혼동하기 쉬운데
<yemharc> 일단 OpenGL이건 DX건 유니티건 언리얼이건, 이건 다 "엔진"이에요
<yemharc> 근데 게임개발자 입장에선 유니티나 언리얼을 엔진이라 부르고
<yemharc> 정정, 유니티나 언리얼은 "물리엔진"이고
<yemharc> OpenGL이나 DX는 "그래픽 엔진"이 되요
<yemharc> 서로 비슷한데 틀립니다
<markers> 흠.
<yemharc> 음 간단하게
<yemharc> 게임에서 캐릭터가 칼을 휘둘러요
<yemharc> 그럼 휘두르는 모션이나 타격시 이펙트는 DX같은 "그래픽 엔진" 담당이고
<yemharc> 칼을 휘두를때 입고 있는 갑옷이 캐릭터 움직임에 맞춰 움직인다던가, 칼 궤적에 따라 부는 칼바람에 배경에 깔린 풀이 흔들린다던가
<yemharc> 요런 움직임에 관한건 물리엔진 역할입니다
<yemharc> "표현"과 "움직임"
<yemharc> 그 외에도 그 두개가 사실 상당히 복잡하게 움직여요
<markers> 차이가 표현과 움직인인가요 'ㅅ'
<markers> 흠 그렇군요
<yemharc> 예를들면 갑옷에 햇살이 비출때의 반사광은 물리인지 그래픽인지 애매해지죠
<yemharc> 사실 둘 다 쓰이고요 (....)
<yemharc> 유니티 경우에는 사실 물리와 그래픽 두개를 다 포함하고 있긴 해요
<yemharc> 모바일에서 쓰려다 보니 어떻게든 한개로 압축해야 했거든요.
<yemharc> 반대로 성능제한이 없다고 봐도 되는 PC에서는 두개를 나눠서 양쪽 퀄리티를 다 올리는거죠
<markers> 유니티를 써서 만든 게임을 "삼국지를 품다" 게임 하나만 알고 있는데 이건 그냥 웹게임이라서 그런건가요 -ㅅ-?;; 플랫폼 상관없이 다 되는이유가;;
<yemharc> 그건 웹게임이잖아요
<markers> 브라우저 안에서 돌아가는거라 그렇게 된것인가;
<yemharc> 그것도 다 틀리긴 한데........
<yemharc> 아, 이렇게 되면 복잡해지는데.....
<markers> ㅎ히ㅣ
<markers> ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 요컨대 "바이너리"를 돌리느냐 "바이트 코드"를 돌리느냐의 차이에요
<yemharc> 그리고 물리엔진도 딱히 뭐 특별한게 아니라, 그냥 "물리적 효과를 계산해 주는 라이브러리"일 뿐이에요
<yemharc> 바꿔 말하면 자바스크립트로도 만들 수 있죠
<yemharc> 그리고 방금 말한 게임같은 경우에도 잘 생각해 보면, 실행용 리소스는 서버에 있고
<markers> 음 그럼 제가 궁금한게 OS 상관없이 동작하게 만드는 게임을 만들려면 어떤것을 써야되는거죠? ;; 그냥 case by case로 다 따로 만들어야되는건가요?
<yemharc> 브라우저는 그걸 "플레이" 해 주는 플레이어 역할만 할 수 있으면 당연히 웹브라우저에서 보여줄 수 있죠
<yemharc> 가장 편한건 C++이죠
<yemharc> 어지간한 플랫폼에는 다 있고요
<yemharc> 정확히는 g++
<markers> g++?
<yemharc> GCC C++ Compiler
<yemharc> 맥과 리눅스, BSD같은 녀석들은 포직스 규칙대로 만들면 소스 그대로 옮기면 문제없이 컴파일 되는데
<markers> 이런것도 잇엇구나
<yemharc> 윈도우는 좀 작업을 해줘야 합니다.
<yemharc> 내부 코어를 뜯어내서 윈도용 MFC로 껍데기 다시 입혀야 되요
<yemharc> 이건 사실 맥이랑 리눅스도 같긴 한데
<yemharc> 창모드 옵션을 없애버린다고 하면 별 문제는 안되죠
<markers> 음. 근데 이제껏 국내 게임사가 그런식으로 작업 안했는지는 잘 모르겠지만 그런 얘기를 못 들은거 보면 안 한거 같은데 이유가 아무래도 국내는 대부분이 윈도우를 써서 그런건가요,..? 질이 많이 차이나서 그런것일려나
<yemharc> 하지만 몇몇 부분에서 서로 다른점이 있으니 결국 각 플랫폼별로 소스코드를 나누던가
<yemharc> 코드별로 디파인을 잡던가 해야죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 일단 DX는 위대해요
<yemharc> (....)
<markers> ....
<yemharc> 아니 정말로요 .....
<yemharc> 그리고 아까 말햇듯 게임은 특성상 무조건 "가장 큰 플랫폼"으로 갈 수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 안드로이드가 아직도 아이폰보다 게임에서 밀리는 이유기도 하고요
<yemharc> 유저 규모와 수익성 모두 보장되는 쪽으로 가는게 당연한거죠
<markers> 흠...
<yemharc> 그런 면에서, PC에선 윈도우 외엔 고려할 가치가 없죠 사실
<markers> 그렇군요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 사실 스팀이 이번에 리눅스까지 진출한건 어찌보면 미친짓이에요
<yemharc> 이러니 저러니 해도 게임 플랫폼은 윈도거든요
<yemharc> 근데 그걸 엔당까지 끌어들여서 노린다는건, MS가 이제 정말 침체기로 들어갔다고 판단했던가
<yemharc> 리눅스쪽도 이제 충분히 시장성이 있다고 판단했던가 둘 중 하나죠
<markers> 리눅스 설치하면서 제일 처음 봣던게 지원하는 게임이 무엇이 있나?를 봣엇는데 외국에서 지원하는 게임이 몇몇은 분명 있었는데 머랄까...실력문제는 아닌거 같은데 국내 게임과는 그래픽을 봣을때 질이 차이가 많이 난다는 느낌이 나서
<yemharc> 그건 취향차이입니다
<yemharc> 게임은 크게 북미와 일본으로 나뉘는데
<yemharc> 한국은 일본 문화권입니다
<yemharc> 유럽은 북미 문화권에 가깝죠
<yemharc> 두 나라 게임을 놓고 보면 일단 색감이라던가 캐릭터 표현이 정 반대에요
<yemharc> 배경까지도요
<markers> 그럼 와우는 북미풍 일본풍 'ㅅ'?
<yemharc> 북미죠
<yemharc> 서양 사람들이 일본이나 한국 게임을 보면 항상 하는말이 "아기자기하다" "동화풍이다" "만화다" 이런겁니다
<yemharc> 반대로 우리가 서양 게임을 보면 항상 하는말이 "캐릭터가 너무 구리다" "배경색감이 칙칙하다"
<yemharc> 이런식이죠
<markers> 음 전 대체로 좋아하는건 와우풍 느낌의 게임이긴한데 머 취향때문에 그래픽이 좋고 나쁘고를 판단을 잘 못하지는 않는다고 생각을 해요;
<yemharc> 정말 안좋은것도 있어요 (...먼산)
<yemharc> 아, 그러니까 어떤 차이냐면
<yemharc> 동양권 게임들은 캐릭터나 배경을 변형을 많이 시켜요. 최소한의 현실감만 남겨두고 뜯어고치죠
<yemharc> 반대로 서양권은 보기에 안좋아도 최대한 리얼함을 추구하죠
<yemharc> 그 대표적인 예가 와우의 드워프(여)와 리니지2의 드워프(여)에서 나타납니다. 매우 극명하게요 (....)
<markers> ~_~;;
<markers> 갠적으로 제 와우 캐릭터는 여드워프캐엿는데...
<yemharc> 캐릭터의 예쁘고 아니고의 차이가 아니라는거죠
<markers> 흐흑.. 머 일단 제껴두고 리프트 같은 게임만 봐도 그래픽이 좋다라고 느껴지는데 이정도면 준수한편 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 서양 입장에선 "당연히 이게 드워프"라는거죠
<yemharc> 사실 요즘 게임들은 다 고만고만한 퀄리티에요
<yemharc> 애초에 엔진이 거의 동일하니까 나머지는 그냥 디자인 차이일 뿐이죠
<yemharc> 똑같은 엔진을 쓰면 어지간해선 비슷한 결과물이 나옵니다
<markers> 머 일단 본론으로 돌아가서 OS 차이 없이 만들려고 한다면 C++을 이용해야된다 이 말씀이신건죠
<yemharc> 그건 선택 나름이죠
<yemharc> 그냥 C++이 제일 편하다는거고
<cai_> 사실 모바일 플랫폼 큰걸로만 보자면 안드로이드 시장이 더 넓지 않나요? 아이폰 시장보다?
<cai_> 단지 안드로이드 앱 만들기가 아이폰 앱 만들기보다 훨~~씬 거지같으니 덜 하는 느낌..
<markers> 아이폰 유저가 아니라서 그쪽은 전혀 모르는...
<yemharc> cai_: 문제는 불법복제때문에 수익성이 x라는거죠
<cai_> 그렇군요 :/ 근데 그건 아이폰도 마찬가지
<yemharc> 음
<markers> 아이폰도 불법이 있나요?
<cai_> 넵
<markers> 아이폰쪽은 마켓이 심사를 거치고 나서 앱등록이 되는걸로 아는데.
<yemharc> 대충 게임시장만 놓고 보면 앱스토어 vs 구글플레이로 보면 약 8배 정도 차이가 납니다. (게임카테 한정)
<yemharc> 스토어 전체로 놓고 보면 3.7~8배 정도구요
<cai_> markers: 불법 앱 말구 불법 복제요 ㅎ
<markers> 아.
<cai_> yemharc: 앱스토어 > 마켓 인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 유저수나 점유율은 한참 밀리는데도 실제 수익은 배 이상 나오는 상황이죠
<yemharc> 이러니 게임사들이 "우리 안드버전 안만듬" 선언을 줄줄이 하는거죠
<yemharc> 만들기 어렵고 쉽고를 떠나서 말 그대로 "만들어도 돈이 안되서" 그러는겁니다
<yemharc> 그래서 구글도 구글플레이로 바꾸면서 앱 심사도 하고 쓰레기 앱 잘라내고 하기 시작한거죠
<cai_> 아하 넵. 아마 위에서 '가장 큰 플랫폼' 이라고 하실때 제가 단지 유져층만 고려했던것 같네요 :p
<yemharc> 어떤사람은 "그 자유성이 좋지 아니한가"라고 하는데
<yemharc> 전 그걸 "그건 그냥 무정부 사태"라고 합니다
<yemharc> 자유국가도 경찰은 있죠
<cai_> 만들기 어려운만큼 cost가 느는거고 결과적으로 돈이 안되는거죠 모 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 단말기 파편화도 한 몫을 하긴 하는데, 그건 사실 거의 해결된게
<yemharc> 애초에 안드로이드도 이젠 거의 삼성 독주라서요 (....)
<yemharc> 요샌 안드로이드도 까놓고 말해서 단말기 5개 정도만 타겟으로 잡으면 별 문제는 없어요
<cai_> 에.. 그렇다고는 해도 아직은 힘들더라구요 -_-) 안드로이드 관련 하드웨어 업을 하는 사람 입장으로써는..
<cai_> 네 그건 동의해요
<yemharc> 아......그건..........그냥 애도를
<cai_> 진심 애플하고 작업하고 싶은데 애플은 '우린 유아독존임 꺼져'
<cai_> 라고 나오니
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 이제 단말기 파편화로 포팅하기 더럽다 뭐 이런건 이제 핑계밖에 안되고요
<yemharc> 지금와서 최대 걸림돌은 해적질이 만연한다는거죠 머
<yemharc> 애플이야 원래 그런 놈들이고요 =.=;;
<cai_> 안드로이드 같은 경우는 루팅 안하고도 해적질이 가능 한가요?
<yemharc> 애플 제품이 괜찮으니 쓰는거지 애플이 좋은건 아니에요
<cai_> (dev phone 제외)
<markers> 리눅스에서 게임 만드는 법  같은거 찾아보니 하나같이 opengl을 외치는군요 간혹 SDL이 나오는데 SDL은 일단 모르므로 패스 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> cai_: 요샌 어느정도 막혀있긴 한데, 루팅 안해도 가능합니다
<yemharc> markers: libsdl 말하나보네요
<cai_> 흠 신기하네요. code signing 때문에 힘들텐데
<cai_> 루팅 없이는 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> apk가 그냥 압축파일인건 아시죠?
<cai_> 넵 :)
<yemharc> 까보면 메니페스트.xml, 리소스(mp3, png), 바이트 코드로 되어 있는데
<yemharc> 바이트 코드의 코드사이닝 부분만 들어내면 끝입니다 (.....)
<cai_> 하지만 변경하면 다시 certificate을 만들어야 하기 때문에
<yemharc> 전혀 어렵지 않아요
<cai_> 에.. 앱에서야 그렇지만
<cai_> OS단에서 코드사이닝을 체크하죠 당연히
<cai_> 해당 앱이 제대로 된 사인을 가지고 있는지 체크하는게 목표니까요
<yemharc> 그게 해보면 아시겠지만 코드사인 안 먹이고도 apk로 익스포팅이 가능하거든요
<yemharc> 그거 그냥 설치하면 설치되거든요 문제가 (..)
<cai_> dev phone 이외에서도요?
<yemharc> 그냥 개발자 옵션에서 "모의 위치 허용"만 켜주면 되요
<cai_> 아아 네
<yemharc> 젤리빈 2차 패치부턴가 그걸 어떻게 막았다고는 들었는데 확인은 못해봤네요
<markers> 참 yemharc님 주로 쓰시는 os가 맥이시죠?
<yemharc> 네
<cai_> 그 셋팅으론 저도 자주 하니, 알고는 있는데.. 그냥 보통 엔드유져 폰에서의 상황은 확실히 다른지라
<yemharc> cai_: 근데 사실, 그런거 없이 그냥 구글서 apk 찾으면 다 나와버리는게 (......)
<yemharc> 그리고 엔드유저가 그런거 해킹할 생각 하나요 그냥 찾아서 다운받죠 (먼산)
<markers> IE나 뱅킹 이용하실때는 virtualBox 나 VM 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> markers: 폰으로 합니다 (...)
<markers> 헐킈..
<yemharc> 정부 사이트는 그냥 직접 가는게 빠르고요
<yemharc> 요샌 IE 최적화 사이트라고 해도 어지간하면 m. 만 붙여주면 모바일로 점프
<yemharc> 잘 보여요 (....)
<markers> ...
<cai_> 어우 미국에 있는 컴 screen 띄워놓고 채팅하려니 느려서 답답하네요 ㅠㅠ
<cai_> 전 잠시 afk
<yemharc> 아, 그리고 아까 sdl이라는건
<markers> 지금 집에서 있는 데스크탑에 window를 날려버리고 리눅스를 주 OS로 쓸려고 하니깐
<yemharc> Simple DirectMedia Layer라는 놈인데
<yemharc> 요건 2D 게임용 엔진이라 보면 됩니다
<markers> 막히는게 딱 저건데 office랑..
<yemharc> 대학 오피스 환경은 MS + 한글이 주류죠
<yemharc> 저야 회사 전체가 다 리브레 쓰니 별 상관없지만요
<yemharc> PDF로 보내면 더 좋아합니다 (응?)
<markers> PDF는 어디서나 볼수 있으니깐요
<yemharc> 뭐 그래서 전 그냥 맥 위에 리눅스 얹어서 씁니다
<markers> 학교 내에서 워드 쓰는 분들도 있고 한글 쓰는 분들도 있고 -_-;
<cai_> yemharc: 하드코어시네요 ㄷㄷ;
<yemharc> 윈도 가상머신은 한...... 분기에 한번정도 들어가는거 같네요
<yemharc> cai_: 막상 해보면 그렇게 하드하지 않아요
<cai_> 전 랩탑은 osx에 window vm 띄워서 쓰는데 ㅡ_ㅡ;
<cai_> 윈도우 머신이 없으면 불편한게 한두개가 아니더라구요 흠
<yemharc> 전 계속 이러다 보니 이제 윈도가 불편해서요......
<markers> 지금 연구실에 있는 컴터가 맥인데 맥에 MS office가 있어서 지금은 잘 사용중인데 집에 리눅스는..
<cai_> 리눅스 머신은 어짜피 서버에 접속하니.. 그냥 터미널
<yemharc> 전 07년부터 리눅스 온리로 살았더니.......
<cai_> markers: 맥 office와 윈도우 office의 스펙이 다르다는 불편한 진실
<yemharc> 처음엔 정말 힘들었죠......
<cai_> 그러게요;
<yemharc> MS Office for MAC과 Windows iTunes는 서로의 플랫폼에 투척한 쓰레기죠
<yemharc> (.......)
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 그 구조를 보면 정말 뭐라 할 수가 없는게
<yemharc> 서로들 포팅 자체는 열심히 한거에요
<yemharc> 윈도튠즈는 objc 파운데이션 라이브러리를 죄 다 static DLL로 만들었더니 느려진거고
<Guest128> 음
<yemharc> 맥오피스는 DLL 로더를 새로 만들어서 그걸로 다시 통신을 하니까 느려진거고
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> 아니 이거 어느쪽도 포팅이 아니지 않나?
<markers> ~_~
<markers> 리눅스에서 리브레 쓰면 MS office랑 호환이 되나요?
<yemharc> 2010 이상 버전이면 한 90%는 되는거 같네요
<markers> 호환만 되면 괜찮을거 같은데
<yemharc> 2007 이하 버전은 좀 아니고........
<yemharc> 호환성 맞추는건 근데 의외로 쉬워요
<markers> 완변 호환은 아니군요;
<yemharc> 1. 폰트
<cai_> 포팅이라고 하기엔.. 어떻게 하면 이 바이너리들을 따로 안바꾸고 로드할 수 있을까 고민한듯 ㅋㅋㅋ.. 물론 reasonable한 방법중 하나라고 생각해요
<yemharc> 2. PPT라면 애니메이션 효과 자제
<yemharc> 요정도만 해도.....
<cai_> 코드를 새로 쓸 수있는것도 아니고 ㅡ_ㅡ
<yemharc> cai_: 사실 윈도가 포직스 표준을 맞춰주면 모두가 윈윈인데.........
<markers> 그럼 아싸리 리눅스위에 VM 하나 올려서 윈도우 설치해서 써야되나 office는...;
<cai_> 글쵸..
<yemharc> 하지만 우리 발머는 상남자리 절대 안할겁니다
<yemharc> ........
<cai_> 뭐.. 그냥 지금와서는 걍 그대로 갔음 좋겠어요 개인적으로
<cai_> 각각 익숙해질때로 익숙해져버려서
<yemharc> 지금와서 뭐 갈아엎기도 그렇죠
<cai_> 오히려 바뀌면 더 햇갈릴듯..
<yemharc> 이번 윈도8 시작버튼 사태만 봐도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> 윈8 무슨 문제가?
<yemharc> 시작버튼 사라지면서 욕이란 욕은 다 먹었죠
<yemharc> 문제는 없어지니 실제로 불편해요 (.....)
<markers> 윈8 시작버튼이 아예 없나요?
<cai_> 안써봐서 모르겠네요;; 윈도우 키 눌러도 안나타나나요?
<yemharc> 클래식 모드인가로 전환하면 기존 UI가 나타나는데
<yemharc> 네 눌러도 안나와요
<cai_> 네 클래식 안쓰는사람도 있나요? -_-ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 왜 메트로 UI 있잖아요
<markers> 윈8이 모바일 타겟으로 나온걸로 아는데
<yemharc> 지금 이름은 바뀐거같은데
<cai_> 으으 전 메트로 ui 싫어해요
<yemharc> 윈8은 멀티 아키텍쳐를 노린녀석이긴 해요
<yemharc> 폿 태블릿 PC
<yemharc> 폰*
<yemharc> 근데 그 실체는 ARM 지원 끗
<cai_> 그쵸 옛날에 사장시켰던 ARM 버전 윈도우를 소생시키는 용도가 더 짙었던듯
<yemharc> (....)
<cai_> 전 windows 7 사랑해요 ^_^
<markers> ~_~
<yemharc> 저도 윈7에 한표
<yemharc> 윈도는 원래 버전 하나 건너서 쓰는겁니다
<yemharc> (.......)
<markers> 전 요새 계속 리눅스 cmd창만 봐서 그런지 맥 쓸때도 브라우저 말곤 죄다 터미널만 켜놓고 다녀서 ...이젠 윈도우 bye하고 싶어요....
<cai_> 헤헤
<cai_> 윈8은 윈9의 베타일뿐..
<yemharc> 그래도 윈8은 Me 급은 아니라더군요
<yemharc> (............)
<cai_> 윈도우에도.... power shell이..
<cai_> ㅜㅜ
<cai_> 그저 눙물만
<yemharc> 한때 윈도에서 cygwin으로 버텨보려고 한 적도 있지만 30분 써보고 포기했죠
<yemharc> 사람이 할 짓이 못돼요
<cai_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<markers> cygwin 잘 쓰시는분은 잘 쓰시느거 같던데 =ㅁ=;
<yemharc> 못 쓸건 없는데
<yemharc> 그 뭐라고 할까......
<yemharc> 아이폰과 구애플폰의 차이같은 느낌
<yemharc> ......
<cai_> 굳이 할 필요 없으면 안하는게 좋은 그런것들중 하나죠
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 사실 가장 불편한건
<yemharc> 윈도는 개발환경 꾸미기가 너무 더러워요
<yemharc> .....
<yemharc> MFC개발이라면야 VS 하나면 되긴 하지만......
<yemharc> 그걸로 먹고사는 인간은 아닌지라....
<markers> 저 궁금한게 있는데 리눅스 자체는 텍스트 기반인건데 gui 로 쓸려면 x윈도우 가 필요한 것으로 아는데 이 x윈도우가 client - server 형식으로 되어 있다는게 무슨 뜻인가요 'ㅅ'????
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 패키지에 보면 Xserver라는게 있어요
<yemharc> 통칭 Xorg로 부르는데
<yemharc> 일단 GUI를 위한 핵심 구동부는 "서버데몬"으로 구동됩니다
<yemharc> 그리고 우리는 "클라이언트"로서 "GUI 서버"에 접속하죠
<yemharc> 이걸 쉽게 테스트 하는 방법은 Ctrl + Alt + F1 누르면 콘솔로 가죠?
<yemharc> 거기서 Alt + F7 누르면 GUI로 돌아오고요
<markers> 네
<yemharc> startx 할 때에 디스플레이를 지정해 줄 수 있습니다.
<yemharc> startx :1
<yemharc> startx :2
<yemharc> 이런식으로요
<yemharc> 이렇게 하면 F7, F8, F9... 식으로 GUI 자체가 확장됩니다. (각기 다른 접속)
<yemharc> 근데 Xorg는 달랑 한개만 돌아가고 있죠
<yemharc> 이게 바로 Xorg서버와, 그에 각각 접속한 클라이언트(F7, F8, F9...)입니다.
<markers> 저희가 보는 화면 자체가 client가 되는 게 맞나요?
<yemharc> 네
<markers> 음...
<yemharc> 그래서 x 시스템은 원격접속이 가능한거죠
<markers> 이해를 잘못한건가 검색을 하면 먼가 반대로 설명 되어있어서;;
<yemharc> 단순 VNC같은 개념이 아니라 윈도에서 "리눅스 서버의 GUI 프로그램을 로딩"하면
<yemharc> 실제로 리눅스 GUI 프로그램이 윈도 화면에 출력됩니다
<yemharc> 그리고 그 그래픽 처리같은건 리눅스가 해주는거죠
<yemharc> 말로 설명하면 좀 되게 애매한데
<yemharc> 그림으로 그려보면 쉬워요
<cai_> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/X_client_sever_example.svg
<markers> server - client 모델이라길래 server 는 서비스의 주체가 되는 대상이가 client는 서비스를 요청하는 걸로 알고 있느데 아까 검색할땐 전혀 반대로 설명이 되어있어가지구 =_=
<yemharc> 요거 좋네요
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 저런 구조 덕분에 장점은 GUI가 뻗어도 시스템 다운은 아닌거고
<yemharc> 단점은 계층이 밀접하지 않아서 속도가 좀 느리다는거죠
<markers> network 밖으로 뻣은 다른 머신의 그림은 이해하겟는데
<markers> browser나 xterm으로 되어있는건 이해가 ;ㅁ;
<Guest128> 혹시 ubuntu.or.kr 서버 관리하시는분 아시는분이 있을까요
<yemharc> Guest128: 송현도 (drake)님이요
<Guest128> 뭐 연락처라거나..
<Guest128> 아시는분은 혹시..
<yemharc> 무슨일때문에 그러시나요
<Guest128> 서버를 잠시 껐다 켜야 할듯 해서요
<yemharc> ?
<Guest128> 음;
<yemharc> markers: x서버 계층은 총 4단계입니다
<yemharc> 커널 -> 콘솔 -> Xserver -> WindowMananger
<Guest128> 강분도님한테 이야기 하는게 나을라나..
<yemharc> markers: X서버가 없으면 GUI환경 자체가 안 뜨고
<yemharc> 윈도매니져가 없으면 창의 테두리 모양같은게 없어지는겁니다
<markers> 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 그리고 GUI 프로그램은 기본적으로 X서버에 접속해서 GUI 출력을 해 주기 때문에 로컬 머신에서도 서버=클라이언트 관계가 성립하는거죠
<yemharc> 그냥 모든 GUI 프로그램은 X서버에 접속해서 가동한다 생각하면 되요
<yemharc> 그게 localhost냐 remote냐의 차이고요
<yemharc> Guest128: 서버에 무슨 문제 있나요?
<Guest128> 서버에 문제는 아니고..
<Guest128> 어쩌다 보니 하드웨어를 지원하고 있긴 한데요; 그 자리를 좀 비워야 해서요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 현도님 들어오시면 이야기 해 보세요
<yemharc> 금방 오실겁니다
<drake_cli> halo
<yemharc> drake_cli: Guest128님이 서버 리붓해야 한다고 하네요.
<drake_cli> 뭔 서버를
<yemharc> ubuntu.or.kr
<drake_cli> 잘 되는디 왜
<yemharc> 뭐 하드웨어를 빼야 한다는거 같은데
<drake_cli> 음?
<yemharc> Guest128: 안계세요?
<Guest128> 음;
<Guest128> 영세업체다 보니 ..
<Guest128> 상면조정을 좀 해야해서..
<Guest128> 서버의 물리적 위치를 옮기려고 해요
<DarkCircle> 그건 분도님한테도 말씀드려야 하지 않나싶 ...
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ- ...
<Guest128> 음
<Guest128> 번호가 저장이 안되어있는
<Guest128> ..
<F__> ihavnoth: 굽신
<DarkCircle> drake_cli / 구브신
<DarkCircle> 연락은 드려볼까요?
<ihavnoth> F__, hi
<drake_cli> 'ㅛ'
<drake_cli> 아아
<drake_cli> 그럼 잠시 접속 못 하는것으로 이해하면 되겠지요
<DarkCircle> 전 분도님께 연락만 드려놓죠 .
<DarkCircle> 흠 ..
<drake_cli> 몇일 걸릴 일은 아닐테니 공지는 굳이 하지 않아도 -ㅅ-
<F__> 믕
<F__> 껐다켜도 서비스 잘 올라오는지를 모르니
<F__> .
<drake_cli> 햇빛님 어디가심?
<F__> 음
<F__> 안되면 전화하시겠ㅈ
<F__> -_-
<drake_cli> F__: 작업하셔도 될듯 예상소요시간은 몇시간 정도인가요
<DarkCircle> 지금 분도님하고 통화를 해봤는데요
<DarkCircle> 재시작만 잘 되면 문제 없다고
<F__> 10~15분요
<F__> ... 믕
<DarkCircle> 그냥 하셔도 된다고 하시더군요
<DarkCircle> 지금 한다고 말씀드렸어요
<F__> 안되면 루트 따서 ...
<F__> 아뇨-_-지금은 아니고..
<F__> 새벽에 하겠죠
<F__> ..
<drake_cli> 지금 하는줄..
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...? 새벽에 어차피 접근하는 사람은 저밖에 없는데 ㄲㄲㄲ
<F__> 에이 설마
<F__> 공짜서버라고 해도 그렇게 막굴리진..
<F__> -_-
<drake_cli> 훔
<drake_cli> 어렵 어렵
<F__> 않아요..
<DarkCircle> 음 사실 거기에 덧붙여서 분도옹께서 하신 말씀이 또 있긴 한데 이 채널에서 굳이 그런 말을 덧붙일 필요까진 없어서 ...
<DarkCircle> 패스 =3
<DarkCircle> 여하간 잘 굴러가기만 하면 된다셨으니 ...
<drake_cli> 그런 자잘한걸로 귀찮게 하지 마 나 탁구 쳐야돼 <-- 겠지
<DarkCircle> 어 그거보다 조금 수위가 높긴 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_notebook> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<samahui> 휴
<samahui> 겨울은 겨울인거 같네요
<samahui> test
<F__> 음
<F__> 분도옹 전화번호를 찾았으니 전화해봐야지
<F__> -_-
<samahui> 크런치뱅 리눅스 설치해봤는데 업데이트가 오래걸리네요. 알고보니 업데이트서버가 기본으로 엉뚱하게도 유럽을 잡아놓고 있군요
<samahui> 우분투에 가까우면서 가벼워서 오래된 pc나 저사양에는 좋을것 같네요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ^^
<razGon_web> 크런치뱅은 좋습니다.
<samahui> 내 쓸만은 하네요
<razGon_web> 우분투에 가깝지만, 녀석은 우분투가 어머니가 아닙니다.
<razGon_web> 우분투 사촌인 데비안이 어머니에요.
<samahui> 젠투 쪽인가요?
<samahui> 데비안이 군요
<samahui> 어쩐지
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 그래서 단순하고 명확하지만, 최신 업데이트의 도움을 못받는게 좀 문제죠.
<samahui> 네
<razGon_web> 제가 저사양컴구동하는 OS에 관심이 많아서 보고 있는데요.
<samahui> 그래도 안정적이고 쓸만하네요
<razGon_web> 안정적입니다. 오픈박스에 익숙하면 좋습니다.
<samahui> 전 지금 p5010이라고 후지쯔에서 나온 센트리노 노트북에 사용중입니다
<samahui> 10.6인치
<samahui> 미니북이죠
<razGon_web> 아!
<samahui> 듀얼도 아니라서
<samahui> 무엇을 깔아줄까 하다가 이놈으로 깔아봤네요
<razGon_web>  p1510이 아니라요?
<samahui> 쓸만한데요
<samahui> 넵
<razGon_web> P5010
<samahui> 포피 라고 불렸었죠
<razGon_web> 아.. 그거군요.
<samahui> 5010
<razGon_web> 센트리노.
<razGon_web> 그거 좋은데.
<samahui> 쓸만하네요
<razGon_web> 사용해 보았습니다. 당시 노트북으로는 명작이였죠.
<samahui> 요즘 이상하게 구형 노트북에 꽂혀서
<razGon_web> 범용성이 극대화된 노트북.
<samahui> 자꾸 구입하거나 회사 창고 뒤지고 있어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 발열빼고는 다 마음에 드네요
<razGon_web> 당시에는 소니것은 MS stick만 되었습니다.
<samahui> 아! 화면이 작아서 눈이 쉬 피로한것도 조금은 단점이네요
<razGon_web> CF나 SD안되엇죠.
<samahui> 네 이건 다됩니다
<razGon_web> 그리고 화면이 너무 예리하죠.
<samahui> CF SD Mstick
<razGon_web> 화각이 강하다고 할까요?
<samahui> 영화보기엔 좋군요
<razGon_web> 옙
<samahui> 반사가 심해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 눈부심.ㅋ
<samahui> 밝기는 요즘 ips액정만큼이나 좋군요
<razGon_web> 옙
<yemharc> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 운좋게 베터리도 두개 있는데 다 살아 있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui: 진짜 단순하고 괜찮은 놈은 이녀석입니다.
<razGon_web> slax
<samahui> 베터리 살아있는게 가장 큰 행운입니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이번에 7.0이 나와서 이거 함 해보세요.
<samahui> slax은 받아놓고 설치를 안해봤어요
<razGon_web> 진짜 직관적. 단, 슬랙웨어라는 게 함정..
<samahui> 구찮아서 당분간은 컁 크런치뱅으로 돌려볼까해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 퍼피도 잇는데. 퍼피같은 거 한글화가 잘안되는 거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 포기했습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 크런치뱅이 한글화하기는 좋을 겁니다. ㅋ
<samahui> 퍼피도 받아놨는데 좀 오래된거라 새로 받기도 귀찮고 무엇보다 크런치뱅 한글이 잘되서 좋네요
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 데비안이라서.ㅋ
<samahui> 이렇게 채팅하고 영화보고 인터넷 하는데에는 그다지 최신컴 필요 없을듯해요
<samahui> 메인 노트북 옆에 켜놓고 써야겠네요
<razGon_web> 적정기술....우리나라에서는 재조명 되야 합니다.
<samahui> 서브용으로 딱이네요
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> bodhi리눅스 같은 것도 추천합니다.
<razGon_web> 이거 이뻐요.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아! 한가지. 무선랜카드는 소형이라도 달기를.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그게 g까지 밖에 지원안되지 않나요?
<samahui> 무선랜카드 달려있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 네
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 스피커도 생각보다 출력이 좋은데 무선랜카드가 별루인거 같아요.
<samahui> 회사에서 몰래 인터넷 할라믄 외부 무선랜 잡아야 되서 전 항상 구입하는 노트북에는 무조건적으로다가 무선랜 설치해놔요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 빙고.ㅋ
<samahui> 스피커 좋은데 이상하게 윈도우보다 리눅스에서 소리가 작아요
<razGon_web> 에그?ㅋ
<samahui> 설정을 만져봐야겟네요
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 저도 넷북만져야 되는데.ㅎ 함 설정해봐야 겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 요즘 애들때문에 힘드네요.
<razGon_web> 애들 둘을 보다보니 대화도 못하고...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 애 있다는점 부럽습니다
<razGon_web> 일이 바빠서 그런것도 아니니니..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 아직 결혼도 안한 상태라
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 금방 만들어요.ㅎ
<samahui> 나이도 있는데 슬슬 걱정이네요
<samahui> 확 만들고 장가를 ... 이라는 위험한 생각도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 하루밤만 힘쓰시면 금방 만들어집니다.
<razGon_web> samahui: ㅎㅎㅎ 다 그렇게 갑니다.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 일단 근데 부작용은 패스트 베이비 트리는 나중에 마눌의 위력이 세집니다.
<razGon_web> 마눌님 왈... 니땜에 몸이 망가졋네. 젊음이 없었네. 신혼은 사라졌네.. 불라불라.. 나불나불.
<samahui> 앗 그럴수도 있겠네요
<samahui> 역시 결혼생활은 남자의 무덤이군요
<samahui> 이것저것 따지고 살아가야 되다니
<razGon_web> ㅇㅇ 정답입니다.
<razGon_web> 칼을 잃어버린 전사. 딱맞는 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 저 먼저 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 있다 뵈요.
<artistc_devsvr> 다들 퇴근하시는군요
<JSTae76> 눈 때문에 퇴근길이 걱정되는군요
<JSTae76> 물론 채널에 있는 회사원분들.. (전 학생이니깐)
<JSTae76> 안전운행하셔서 조심히 집에 들어가십시요~
<cai_> 이런.. 한국오면서 안테나를 안가져왔군요 -_-) 발표때 재미난 데모를 보이려고 했는데..
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<cai_> 좋은거 필요없고 그냥 모니터 모드만 가능하면 되는데 ㅠ_ㅠ 하나 살까 고민중..
<cai_> 근데 이렇게 산것만 벌써 3개라... 이젠 죄책감이 =_=
<samahui> 전 내일 퇴근하기에 상관 없습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 눈이 오건 안오건 퇴근을 하고 싶습니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<cai_> :(
<JSTae76> 왜 내일 퇴근하시나요ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 일이 많아서 야근합니다
<samahui> 내일이라도 퇴근하면 기쁘죠
<samahui> 다행인건 오늘 종무식해서 31일 쉽니다
<samahui> 연휴시작이죠
<samahui> 내일 저녁부터 쭈욱~
<samahui> 퇴근은 못해도 잠시 쉬고 밥먹고 와야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<JSTae76> 겨우 작업 끝낸 CMS 시스템에 로그인이 안되고 이상하게 꼬여서 재설치하네요ㅠㅠ
<samahui_mini> 저녁으로 매운짜장 먹었습니다.
<samahui_mini> 완전 맵고 속쓰리고 왜 먹었나 싶네요
<samahui_mini> 스트레스 풀어주려고 먹었는데 스트레스가 쌓이는 느낌이네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> samahui_mini, 부럽습니다
<JSTae76> 매운 음식 엄청 좋아하는데 :)
<samahui_mini> 매운짜장이 너무 매웠습니다.
<samahui_mini> 보통 매운짜장하면 고춧가루 들어간 짜장면을 생각하는데
<samahui_mini> 그 베트남고추 맵디매운것의 씨앗을 듬뿍 넣어서 나왔더군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_mini> 먹고 속쓰려서 아이스크림 사다 먹는 중입니다.
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 매운짜장도 먹고싶고 아이스크림도 먹고싶ㄴ에ㅛ
<JSTae76> 매운짜장도 먹고싶고 아이스크림도 먹고싶네요
<samahui_mini> 냉큼 전화기를 들고 중국집에 전화를 해서 매우짜장을 시키면서 아이스크림 좀 사다 달라고 해보세요
<samahui_mini> 요즘 좋은 중국집은 심부름도 잘해주더군요. 단 아이스크림 두개사서 하나 먹고 하나 가져다 주세요 하는 센스는 있어야 겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 잌ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 연휴의 시작이군요.
<samahui> 일 빨리 끝내고 집에 가서 쉬고 싶네요
<samahui> 사무실에 일하고 있는 울 팀원들 불쌍해서.. 밤세지 말라고 일거리 나눠 줬어요 오늘 할거 내일 할거 ... 과연 오늘 밤세고 토, 일, 월, 화, 수 쉬는게 좋을지... 오늘 내일 나눠 일하고 일, 월, 화, 수 쉬는게 좋을지... 알아서들 선택하라고...
<samahui> 그들의 선택은... 역시 밤셈 ㅋ
<samahui> 근데... 내가 두가지 예를 들어줬을때 선택하는 군요... 밤셈을... 세번째 선택... 그냥 지금 집에가서 연휴 푸욱 쉬고 목요일부터 밤셈하면 어떠냐? 하고 물어보려 했는데... 흠... 그냠 마음속에 묻어야 겠군요.
<samahui> 아! 일도 많고 탈도 많아서 정신이 혼미해져오는것 같습니다. 혼잣말이 길군요.
<sungyo> 보통 공개키/개인키를 형성해서 백업서버에 넣을 경우에 한번 형성하면....잘 바꾸지 않나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-29
<samahui> 이제 퇴근 합니다. 즐거운 연휴 보내세요.
<samahui> 그리고
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> ㅊ
<JSTae76> 오늘은 리누즈 토발즈(Linus Torvalds)의 생일입니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 주말입니다.
<razGon_web> Seony: 입금했습니다.  한국 통장이 있을 줄은 몰랐네요.
<razGon_web> 만약 미국에 계시면 씨티은행 통장으로 개설해서 놓아도 괜찮을 거 같은데요.
<razGon_web> 다른 은행들과 같을까요?
<razGon_web> 아무도 없으세요?ㅎ
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<Mute__> 으앜..;
<Mute__> 삼성 R530 (Geforce 310M) 에다가 우분투 깔려고 하는데 사용하면서 무슨 문제 없겟죠???
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<Mute__> 안녕하새요
<razGon_Xch> Mute__, 그정도된 모델이라면 문제 없을겁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 단.램이 얼마나 되나요?
<Mute__> 8기가요
<razGon_Xch> 허거..
<razGon_Xch> 설치하고 남습니다.
<Mute__> APM -> 워드프레스 돌릴라고 하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 워드프레스 돌리는 거면 충분히 하고 남습니다.
<Mute__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 삼성 R530에 아래 세부 모델명이 어떻게 되나요?
<Mute__> PS3SA 일껍니다;
<Mute__> 지금 집이아니라서
<Mute__> 기억이 안나네요
<razGon_Xch> 2년전 모델. 코어2듀오. 충분합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 미디어 서버 돌리면 아주 좋겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 파일서버도 같이 돌리세요.
<Mute__> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 무한 웹하드 만드는 거니.
<Mute__> 제가 왕초보라서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mute__> 리눅스는 공부 많이 안해봣거든요
<razGon_Xch> 참고가 되는 것으로 ajaxplorer와 amahi가 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 뭐 초보입니다. ㅎ
<Mute__> 윈도우 체제에서 프로그래밍만 하다가 와서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 에잉..
<razGon_Xch> 저보다는 나으시네요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그쪽 전공이 아주 아닙니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 컴쪽은 그냥 .ㅎ
<Mute__> 리눅스에서 이클립스로 자바,C++ 같은걸로 어플리케이션 gcc
<Mute__> 만들어보고싶고 뭐 ..
<razGon_Xch> 저는 넷북에다가 SSD올리는 거 돌리는 거 생각하는데...ㅠㅠ
<Mute__> SSD 올리고 서버 돌리신다고요?
<Mute__> 괜찮아보이는데..
<Mute__> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 윈xp에 싱글코어에 SSD를 올려서 사용하는 거 괜찮을지요? 용도는 인강플레이어용. 과 인터넷 서핑용 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 설마..
<razGon_Xch> 제가 돈이 남아 도는 놈도 아니고요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 실은 제 조카가 초1인데요.
<razGon_Xch> 형님께서 컴퓨터 사줘야 된다고 말씀하시더라구요.
<Mute__> 아아 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 용도 물어보니 딱 인강과 웹서핑용도더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 있는 모니터에 넷북 물리고 키보드와 마우스 물려서 사용하라고 했습니다.
<Mute__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ  거기에 리눅스 설치하시고 돌리시는?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 지금있는 서버는 그정도 되겟네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> AMD E-350이니깐요.
<Mute__> 음..
<razGon_Xch> 일반적으로 리눅스는 윈도우보다 필수사양이 낮습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 우분투는 리눅스에서 무거운 축에 속하니깐요.
<Mute__> 예 그건 많이 들엇습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mute__> 스팀이랑 엔비디아에서 한것도 잇던데
<Mute__> 게임 프레임쪽으로
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 저는 리눅스 게임은 윈도우 쪽으로만요.ㅎ
<Mute__> 와인 돌리시나요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 윈도우에서 게임을 합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 윈도우를 씁니다.
<razGon_Xch> 단, 서버만 우분투를 쓰고요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 중요성은 메인 컴을 제외하고 서버가 아~~~주 중요합니다.
<Mute__> 아아 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<JSTae76> 앗녕하세요
<ioseph>  안녕하세요.  맥북 2.1 에 우분투 12.04를 설치했는데 brightness 가 고정되지 않아서 최대값으로 재시작 할때마다 설정되어서 일일이 버튼으로 낮추어서 사용하는 불편함이 있었습니다.  웹에서 찾아보니 echo 5 > /sys/class/.../backlight/brightness  이런 식으로 명령을 /etc/rc.local 파일에 삽입해서 해결할 수 있다고 해서, 적용한 ê²°ê³¼  restart 와 logout해서 다시 ë¡
<jasonjang> ioseph, 한글 인코딩을 점검해 주세요. check your text encoding.
<jasonjang> ioseph,  글이 깨져서, 안보입니다.
<ioseph> jasonjang sorry i'll check it out now
<jasonjang> use utf-8.
<ioseph> 안녕하세요. 우분투 12.04를 맥북 2.1 에 설치한 유저입니다.   brightness 설정에 문제가 있어서 문의드립니다. hi, i'm a macbook user with ubuntu 12.04 installed replacing os x tiger. After installing ubuntu,  I find a problem in setting the brightness of display.  (if my korean is displayed broken, pls notify me about that.  I have set the encoding as UTF-8  and use  ibus )
<Cookie> I guess update software and hope that kernel updates, that can support new hardwares, get in there.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<am0c> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-30
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 추운 주일아침입니다.
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<razGon_web> 넷북에다가 SSD다는 것은 별루일까요?
<razGon_web> 동영상 감상용과 인터넷 서핑전용으로 64기가 하드에 윈xp달고 싱글아톰에서 돌리려하는데요.
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> razGon_web, 궁합이 좀 이상하게 보이긴 하지만, 좋지 않을까요?
<razGon_web> ahoops: 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 2기가로 올려져 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 사용하려는 건 아니고
<razGon_web> 조카가 사용하려는 건데 친구에게 받은 넷북이 있어서 그것으로 고쳐서 사용하게 하려구요.
<razGon_web> 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 집에가서 뵙겠습니다
<autowiz2011> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz2011> 새해 복많이 받으세요...
<autowiz2011> 전 이만 퇴근 하겠습니당...
<jasonjang> 헐~  늦게 봤네요.오늘도 근무를?! 건강 챙기셔~~~
<razGon_web> jasonjang: hello
<jasonjang> 새해 복 많이 받으십시오~ razGon_web
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 새해복많이 받으세요.
<razGon_web> jasonjang: 혹시 넷북에 SSD다는 것은 별루일까요?
<razGon_web> 64기가짜리 SSD를 서핑과 인강용으로 조카가 쓴다고 해서 남는 넷북에 달아서 주려는데. 속도가 느려서 이것으로 보완이 될까해서요
<razGon_web> 재접속하겠습니다.
<dalgona> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2011> 조금 이른 아침 입니당...
<razGon_web> 눈온뒤 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-23
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers_> --help
<Markers> 음. 혹시 trac 써보신분 계신가요?
<samahui> 역시 월요일이 가장 바쁘게 지나가는군요. 정신이 없습니다. ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> (" " )~ 두리번 ~ ( " ") 두리번~
<Ferendevelop> 호출을 받고 찾아왔습니다. 반갑습니다~
<sungyo> 아. 오랜만이에요.^^
<sungyo> 프랜디벨롭...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> sungyo: 안녕하세요. 정말 오랜만이에요. ^^
<sungyo> 작명 쎈스 좋은데요~
<Ferendevelop> sungyo: 무슨 뜻인지 알고 계신가요ㅎㅎ?
<sungyo> 아.
<sungyo> 프랜이 아니네요?
<sungyo> 패랜?
<sungyo> 암튼...잠깐 들어왔다가 지난번에 구글 이야기 해주겠다고약속한게 생각나서 쪽지 보내 봤어요.
<Ferendevelop> 아아
<Ferendevelop> 맞다. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 googled 책 읽어봤어요?
<Ferendevelop> 아니요. ㅜㅜ 그런 책도 있었나요?
<sungyo> 우리가 생각하는 세상의 종말! 구글드 googled
<sungyo> 네.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2011: 아참. 우분투 모임 행사 참여하셨나요?
<Ferendevelop> sungyo: 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 사실 딱히 구글에 관심이 있어서 산 책은 아니였는데(깨끗한 중고책이 저렴하게 있길래)
<sungyo> 거기에 세르게이 브린이랑 래리 페이지랑 구글 창업 스토리가 잘 정리되어져 있더라구요.
<sungyo> http://www.aladin.co.kr/shop/wproduct.aspx?ISBN=8963894657
<Ferendevelop> 옹
<sungyo> '우리가 알던'이군요.
<Ferendevelop> 한번 사봐야겠네요.
<sungyo> 회원 중고로 4,500원 뜬게 있네요.
<Ferendevelop> 네?
<Ferendevelop> 4,500원이요?
<sungyo> http://www.aladin.co.kr/shop/UsedShop/wuseditemall.aspx?ISBN=8963894657&TabType=1
<Ferendevelop> 호오
<sungyo> 암튼.. 우연히 그 책을 접하게 됬는데요, 사실 그 책을 읽을때는 별 관심이 없었는데 우연히 다른 책을 보면서 그 책의 내용을 다시 살피게 되었어요.
<Ferendevelop> 다른 책이요?
<sungyo> http://www.aladin.co.kr/search/wsearchresult.aspx?SearchTarget=Used&SearchWord=%BA%CE%B8%F0%B6%F3%B8%E9+%C0%AF%B4%EB%C0%CE%C3%B3%B7%B3+%C7%CF%BA%EA%B7%E7%C5%B8&x=0&y=0
<sungyo> 이 책은.. '유대인 교육법' 및 '유대인 학습법'에 관한 책인데요,
<Ferendevelop> 네
<sungyo> 이 책을 읽고서 '게인'과 '세르게이'가 서로 주고 받은 것이 바로 저거구나...라는게 이해가 되더라구요.
<sungyo> (둘다 유대인 혹은 유대인 가정 출신이거든요)
<sungyo> 두번째 책을 읽고 나니 '구글' 안에 흐르는 '철학'이 무엇인지 보이더라구요.
<sungyo> 그리고 반대로 우리 나라에서는 저런 생각을 하기가 어렵거나, 저런 생각을 가진 사람이 적다 보니까 구글같은 기업이 나오기가 어려운거구나... 라는 것도 이해가 되구요.
<sungyo> (반대로 저 '철학'을 이해하면, 구글과 같은 기업이 나올 수 있겠죠.)
<sungyo> 간단히 요약하면, 저 내요이에요.
<sungyo> 내요->내용
<sungyo> 자, 궁금하신거
<jjay> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요`
<jjay> 웹 irc는 첨인데 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오. 웹으로 접속하셨군요-
<jjay> 우분투 오알 케알에 링크가 있길래
<jjay> 거기서 링크타고 들어왔어요
<sungyo> 네-
<sungyo> 큭. 접속이 끊기셨나보네요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 짤리셨나봐요?
<Ferendevelop> 어라
<Ferendevelop> 팅겼었네요. ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 어디까지 들으셨어요?
<Ferendevelop> 내요 - > 내용요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아. 자 그러면 이제 궁금하신걸 저한테 물어보세요.
<jjay> 여친이 있으세요?
<Ferendevelop> 아니요.
<jjay> 그럼 부인이 있으세요?
<Ferendevelop> 아니요.
<sungyo> 아...
<jjay> 그럼 솔로 크리스마스인가여?
<Ferendevelop> 예. ㅜㅜ
<jjay> 저도 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 앞전에 fere*님과 하던 대화에 대하여 질문을 달라는 말이였어요.
<sungyo> ^^;;;;;
<Ferendevelop> sungyo: 문제는 철학이 어떤 철학인지 몰라서 당장 궁금한게 없네요. ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 음. 좋은 질문이에요.
<sungyo> 몇가지가 있지만 크게 두가지로 묶어서 이야기를 해보면
<sungyo> 첫번째는
<sungyo> '질문'과 '대화'를 통한 '토론'과 '논쟁'이 무척이나 중요하더라....
<Ferendevelop> sungyo: 하지만 우리나라는 질문과 대화를 통한 토론과 논쟁을 잘 못하죠.
<sungyo> 네. 그 부분이 한국에서 구글같은 기업이 나오기 어려운 요인중 하나에요.
<sungyo> 이걸 두번째 책에서 '하브루타'라고 설명을 하는데
<sungyo> 브린과 페이지가 서로 만나서 막~~ 서로 질문을 주고 받고 의견을 주고 받으며 열띈 토론을 하는 부분이 바로 이 '질문'과 '대화'를 통한 '토론'과 '논쟁'이였던거죠.
<sungyo> 특히 이 모든것의 출발이 '질문'에서 부터 시작하는데요
<sungyo> 왜 '질문'이 중요할까요?
<sungyo> 아니
<sungyo> 왜 '질문'이 중요할거 같으세요?:
<Ferendevelop> sungyo: 질문은 일단 호기심, 대화의 시작이죠.
<sungyo> 네. 그리고요?
<Ferendevelop> 더 이상의 의견은 잘 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> 말씀하신 대로 호기심과 대화의 시작이 '질문'에서 부터 출발하기 때문이에요.
<sungyo> 사실 이 '질문'의 중요성이... 유대인 교육법에서 매우 중요하게 다뤄지더라구요.
<sungyo> 그 이유를 설명하는 이유가
<Ferendevelop> 네네. 그건 익히 들었어요.
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 그걸 브린과 세르게인은 채득하고 있었던거라구요.
<sungyo> 실제로 질문은 '자기주도학습'에서도 매우 중요한 위치에 있기도 해요. 한국 사람들 중에 아는 사람은 얼마 없지만요.
<sungyo> 이건 제 친구 이야기인데..
<sungyo> 고등학교때 소위 학교 내 천재 3인방의 특징이, '질문'이 무지하게 많더라..였거든요.
<sungyo> (그중 한명이 본인이였지만요..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<Ferendevelop> 앗. 그러셨군요.
<sungyo> 질문은 남에게 하는 것도 중요하지만, '스스로' 질문하는 것 또한 무척이나 중요해요.
<sungyo> (아니요, 저말고 제 친구....ㅋㅋㅋ)
<Ferendevelop> 아..
<sungyo> 그리고 이 상황에서,
<Ferendevelop> 네
<sungyo> 질문을 잘 하는 똑같은 친구를 옆에다 붙여넣고 서로 '대화'를 붙이면 어떤 일이 벌어질까요?
<Ferendevelop> 서로 질문-대화를 반복하고 토론이 시작되겠죠.
<sungyo> 아악~~!!!!!!!!!!
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop^M> 아앗.. 죄송합니다.
<sungyo> 네. 말씀대로 대화를 반복하며 토론이 시작이 되는데요
<Ferendevelop^M> 자꾸 팅겨서 모바일로 왔습니다.
<Ferendevelop^M> 네네
<sungyo> 여기서 어떠한 현상이 나타나면..
<sungyo> 서로가 서로에게 '선생'이 되요.
<sungyo> 또 서로가 서로에게 '학생'이 되구요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 어떤식으로요?
<sungyo> 내가 아는걸 상대방이 모를때 상대방에게 설명하면서 내가 선생이 되는거구요,
<sungyo> 내가 모르는걸 상대방에게 물어 배우면서 내가 학생이 되는거죠.
<sungyo> 실제로 유대인 학교에서는.....
<Ferendevelop^M> 아. 그런식이군요. 전 특별하게 진행될것이라 생각했는데..
<sungyo> 선생과 제자가 바뀌는게 가능해요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 오. 그런 부분은 좀 놀랍네요.
<sungyo> 물론 제자가 선생이 될 수 없겠죠. 하지만 선생들이.. 학생들에게 배워요.
<sungyo> 반대로 학생은 선생님에게 모르는 부분을 일러드리기 위해서라도 '미친듯이' 고민하고 생각하며 질문하는거죠.
<sungyo> 어쩄든 중요한건 '관심분야'에 대한 질문과 대화인데요
<sungyo> 여기서 중요한건
<Ferendevelop^M> 네
<sungyo> 답은 한가지가 아니라 '여러가지'라는 부분이에요.
<sungyo> 어떻게 답이 '여러가지'가 될 수 있을까요?
<Ferendevelop^M> 저도 그걸 물어 보려고 했는데 말이죠.
<Ferendevelop^M> 생각 좀 해볼께요. 잠시만요
<Ferendevelop^M> 여러가지라는 뜻은 자신의 의견, 상대의 의견, 자신과 상대의 의견을 조율하여 나온 답. 아닌지요?
<sungyo> 네 맞아요.
<sungyo> 그 답도 있어요.
<sungyo> 방금 한가지 단계를 건너 뛰고 두번째 단계까지 다가가셨네요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop^M> 네?
<sungyo> 학생 100명을 모아놓고, 100명에게 같은 질문을 한다면
<sungyo> '100명에게서는 100개의 답이 나온다'가 유대인들의 교육 철학이거든요.
<sungyo> 그리고 이 100개의 답을 가지고 서로 대화하고, 토론 논쟁하며 거대한 하나의 답으로 향해 가는거죠.
<Ferendevelop^M> 네.
<Ferendevelop^M> 아하.
<sungyo> 방금 성태군은 거대한 답을 생각해낸거에요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 사실 제가 이 채널에 있거나 태연 형이랑 자주 대화를 나누다보면 질문을 많이 받는데요.
<sungyo> 태연 형....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop^M> 질문을 받는건 조금 어려운 것 같아요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 형이라는 칭호가 살짝 그런가요ㅋㅋ?
<sungyo> 전 요즘 대화를 못해봤어요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 그러시군요. 저는 페북 채팅 랭킹 2위 십니다.
<sungyo> 아니요~  반가워서
<sungyo> 오. 그랬군요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 매일 매일 연락하거든요.
<sungyo> 나중에 태연형님과도 대화를 주고받아야겠군요.
<sungyo> 그게 괭장히~ 중요해요
<sungyo> 질문을 받고 그 질문에 대해 생각하는것
<sungyo> 그게 바로 '답'을 향해 나아가는 과정이에요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 왜냐면 형의 생각도 깊고 이런저런 일에 대한 조언도 얻을 수 있고 특히 생각이 뛰어나셔요. 가끔 어떤 의견을 말하면 매우 효율적이고 좋은 아이디어를 제시하시거든요.
<sungyo> 저희 연대 영입이 시급한 분이군요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop^M> 네네ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그게 바로 브린과 레리가 회사 전체로 끌어낸 철학이에요.
<sungyo> 왜 구글에서는 업무시간중 20%를 본인이 하고 싶은 일을 하게끔 했을까요?
<Ferendevelop^M> 업무 시간 중 20%의 시간을 개인적인 프로젝트 용도로 활용하도록 유도하면 그런 프로젝트를 진행하면서 자신 스스로 얻는 지식 (프로그래밍에만 한정 되지 않음)을 얻을 수 있을 것이고 경험도 얻고 그런 프로젝트를 진행하면서 여러 생각을 많이 하게 되기 때문 아닐까요?
<Ferendevelop^M> 프로그래밍은 생각이 많이 요하거든요.
<sungyo> 음. 그런 부분도 있군요.
<sungyo> 대화를 통해서 저도 또다른 답을 찾아내네요.
<Ferendevelop^M> sungyo님의 생각은 무엇이었는지요?
<sungyo> 그리고 더 나아가서는 그 생각을
<sungyo> 대화를 통해 공유하고 끄집어 낼 수 있도록 하기 위한 것이 googled의 설명이에요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 오. 공유가 목표군요.
<sungyo> 네. 그리고 그 공유속에서 토론과 논쟁이 이루어지는거죠.
<sungyo> 때문에 '새로운 무언가'를 구글에서 중요시하는데는 이유가 있는거죠.
<sungyo> 끊임없이 엔지니어끼리 대화하게 하므로 시스템 안에서 더 효율적으로 바꿀 수 있는 방법이나 아이디어가 있지는 않은지 끄집어 내는거죠.
<sungyo> 때문에 유대 철학에서는 '듣는 것'이....
<sungyo> 너~~~무나도 중요해요.
<sungyo> 상대방의 의견을 듣고 귀 기울이는 것
<sungyo> 그래야 내 의견도 제시할 수 있거든요.
<sungyo> ^^
<Ferendevelop^M> 호오.
<Ferendevelop^M> 유대인 교육법이라 한 번 알아봐야 겠어요.
<sungyo> 머리속에서 좀 정리가 되나요?
<Ferendevelop^M> 넵
<sungyo> 아까 보여드린 두번째 책이 정리가 잘 되어져 있어요
<Ferendevelop^M> 앗. 그렇군요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 요즘 글을 쓰기 시작했어요.
<sungyo> 교육계 쪽에 '하브루타'라는 개념을 직접적으로 소개한 것은 전 세계적으로 그 책을 쓰신 전성수 교수님이 처음이거든요.
<sungyo> 오..!
<sungyo> 전 요즘 미친듯이 영자신문을.....(  -  -)
<Ferendevelop^M> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop^M> 잠시만요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 돌아왔습니다.
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 이야기를 나눠보니 어떤거 같아요?
<Ferendevelop^M> 질문을 받고 던지고, 질문에 대해 생각을 하고, 그것을 공유하는 것이 중요하다는 것을 느꼈어요.
<sungyo> ^^
<sungyo> 다음번에는 구글이 가지고 있는 두번째 철학에 대하여 이야기를 나눠봐요.
<sungyo> 음. 혹시 태연형과 기회가 되면 한번 이야기를 나눠보세요.
<sungyo> 기회가 되면 태연형도 저희 연대에 영입하면 좋을거 같네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop^M> 넵. 그래요ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop^M> 무슨 연대요?
<sungyo> 지금 이 주제를 가지고 대화를 나누는 연대요.ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아. 이야기가 나온김에 다음 미팅 시간을 잡아볼까요?
<sungyo>    다음주 이시간 어때요?
<firesky> 안녕하세요..  IRC 무엇인가 모르기에 호기심으로 전에 들어왔지만 이렇게 대화가 있는 모습은 처음입니다.  그런데 웹에서는  IRC 어떻게 나가나요. 그냥 탭(?) 닫으면 되나요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 다음 주부터는 언제든지 관찮네요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 네. 그낭 닫으면 세션이 종료됩니다
<firesky> 예 답변 감사합니다. 그럼 수고하세요 ^^
<sungyo> 그럼 다음주 저녁 9시에 또 이야기 나눠봐요.
<Ferendevelop^M> 넵. 예약 해두겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ^^네.
<Ferendevelop^M> 넵
<g0migo> 아 내일은 크리스마스 이브네요~ 즐거운 이브 보내시길!
<samahui_pi> 오늘도 변함없이 밤샘합니다.
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 저녁 꿈나라들 되세요~~~
<samahui_pi> 일 좀 하다가 올께요~
<ipeter> samahui_pi: 항상 그대 곁에 있겠습니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> samahui_pi: 저도 밤샘작업
<DarkCircle> ahoops님 오늘도 안계시는군요
<DarkCircle> 사진찍다가 아~오늘도 망했어 맥주나 마시다 자야지~ 하면서 밤새껏 술드시다 주무시나봐요 'ㅅ'(?응?)
<autowiz_2011> 좀 자다가
<autowiz_2011> 이제 일어나서 출근 준비할 시간 음음
<Work_Seony> 오늘 24일 아닌가요?
<Work_Seony> 아 24일은 쉬는 날이 아닌가
<Work_Seony> 모두 메리크리스마스 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 메리크리스마스~~~~~~
<autowiz_2011> 메리 크리스마스 이지 말입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-24
<autowiz_2011> 출장 고고싱
<samahui> 이브에 출장이라니... 잘다녀오세요~~~
<Work_Seony> 학교에 아무도 없으니까 일이 안되네요
<Work_Seony> 걍 빨리 집에 가고싶고...
<samahui> 저도 빨리 집에 가고 싶어요. 아직 7시간이나 남았지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요? 오후에도 화이팅! 입니다.
<jjay> 넵 오후만 버팁시다...화이팅요!!
<Markers> 음 쉘에서 특정 경로를 검색해서 알아냈는데 그걸 입력으로 받아서 파일을 열어볼려면 어떻게 해야될까용???
<Seony> 열어본다는게 vi?
<Seony> 변수로 받아서 열면 되겠죠...
<Seony> 필요없는 애플 휴지통이 갑자기 사고싶어졌네요...
<Markers> 쉘에서 변수 지정하는게 그냥 변수=값 이렇게 입력하면 되던가요,..?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 음 마우스 전혀 안 쓰고 리눅스에서 키보드로 작업할려고 하니 어렵네영.
<samahui> 크리스마스 이브인데 퇴근 일찍해서 여친님이나 만나서 맛난거 먹이고 은근슬쩍 넘어가야 겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 모두들 즐거운 성탄절 되세요 ~~~
<samahui> 어디를가나 크리스마스케롤이군요
<samahui> 케롤과 크리스마스노래  분위기는 한껏 고조시켜주는데 전 그냥 집에서 뜨끈한 온돌에 등지지며 션한 맥주에 치킨뜯으며 잼난 영화나 보고 싶어요. 솔직한 심정으로다가... 하지만 현실은 여친님 만나서 데이트하느라 지칠듯...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-25
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 만지작~
<ahoops_> 메리클스마스~
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_님도 메리메리 또잉스마스~
<ahoops_> 어제 폭음해서 죽겠어요 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 새벽2시부터 파티시작;;
<ahoops_> 3시간도 못버티고 사망 ㅠ
<Ferendevelop> ahoops_: 헉헉
<ahoops_> 파티인원이 여자가 13명 남자가 5명
<ahoops_> 근데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그중 4명이 레즈비안 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 1:4로 싸우다 사망했;;;
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 마짱뜨기엔 너무 이뻣어요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 거기에 밀린거 ㅠ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 필리핀 거주 중이셨나요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<Ferendevelop> 옹..
<Ferendevelop> 필리핀이라는 나라는 어때요?
<ahoops_> 글세요.
<ahoops_> 한국보다는 후진국이라서요..환경은 좀 딸린데.
<ahoops_> 자연환경은 참 좋아요
<ahoops_> (개발이 되어야 자연이 망가지지 ㅡㅡ;;)
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 제 사촌 동생이 필리핀에 어학 연수를 좀 장기적으로 다녀왔는데 어디가나 사설 경비가 있다는데 사실인가요?
<ahoops_> 네.
<Ferendevelop> 오.. 그렇군요.
<ahoops_> 예를 들어서 까페를 가도 갱비는 있어요.
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 치안은 괜찮은 편인가요?
<ahoops_> 마트같은곳은 갱비가 들어갈때 소지품검사도 하고요.
<ahoops_> 총기류단속..
<Ferendevelop> 오.. 특이하네요. 거부하면 출입금지겠네요.
<ahoops_> 치안은 쩔죠..살인청부비용은 50마넌정도.
<ahoops_> 거부하면 총을 맞죠;;
<ahoops_> 대형마트나 그런곳은 레밍턴같은걸로 갱비들이 버티고있으니까요.
<Ferendevelop> 네?
<Ferendevelop> 거부하면 총을 맞는다고요?
<ahoops_> 아..
<ahoops_> 거부하면 출입금지구..
<ahoops_> 소란피우면 음..재수없으면 총맞을수도있겠죠.
<ahoops_> 확실한건 사설경비라도 총을쏠수있는 권한이 보장되어있어요.
<Ferendevelop> 오...
<Ferendevelop> 살인청부비용이 50만원정도.;
<ahoops_> 타겟을 죽여주는 조건으로 50만원인데, 지불시기가..
<ahoops_> 타겟을 죽은거 확인하고 주면 되요 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<Ferendevelop> ..헉
<Ferendevelop> (좀 잔인한 말인데) 그럼 필핀 살다가 맘에 안 드는 사람 있으면 50 주면 누군가를 죽일 수 있는건가요?
<ahoops_> 네.
<Ferendevelop> 으어어어어어어...
<ahoops_> 올해 총맞아죽은 사람이 꽤 10명넘는걸로알아요. 한국사람만요.
<Ferendevelop> 으어.. 그렇군요.
<ahoops_> 한국사람이 총맞는 경우는 대부분 한국사람이 청부한경우에요.
<Ferendevelop> 근데 그렇게 살인청부하면 뒷일은 뭐 없나보네요?
<ahoops_> 한국사람이 제일 무섭죠.
<ahoops_> 뒷일은 사실상 없다고봐야죠.
<Ferendevelop> 으어.. 거기서 거주하시면 안 무서우세요ㅜㅜ?
<ahoops_> 왜냐면, 일이커지면 경찰을 섭외하면 되니까요..ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 경찰을 섭외한다고요? 돈 주고요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<Ferendevelop> 헉..!
<ahoops_> 부정부패가 엄청나기때문에 가능해요.
<Ferendevelop> 무서운 나라네요..;
<ahoops_> 네..치안이 제일문제죠;
<Ferendevelop> 전 그냥 필리핀하면 덥고 후진국이며 어학연수를 많이 가는 곳으로 알고 있었는데..
<ahoops_> 그래서 전 섬밖으로는 안나가요.
<ahoops_> 어학연수 많이 오는데, 위험하기도해요. 확실히 치안은 압박있는것같아요.
<ahoops_> 제가사는섬은 필리핀에서는 제일 안전한 섬이라서 그거하나때문에 살고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ그렇군요
<Ferendevelop> 저는 약속이 있어 나가보겠습니다. 좋은 하루, 메리 크리스마스보내세요~
<ahoops_> 네네..좋은하루되세요~
<Ferendevelop> 네~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-26
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다.
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 점심 시간입니다~ 점심 식사들 맛나게 하세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 조용하네요 'ㅅ'...
<Seony> 일하시나보네요
<Markers> 지금 trac 이거 설정해보고 있는데 너무 어렵네요;;;;
<Markers> 왜케 안되는게 많은건지 -_-
<samahui> 퇴근시간이네요
<samahui> 다들 수고하셨습니다. 퇴근들 잘 하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요. 물론 야근하시는 분든은 힘내시고요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-27
<autowiz_2012> 오하요 고자이마스~~
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 밤샘는데 뭔가 쐐~한 기분이 들어서 뒤를 돌아봤더니... 아!글쎄 하얀 옷입은 누군가가 휙하고 지나가는겁니다. 순간 가슴은 콩딱콩딱 식은땀이 주르륵.... 다시 고개를 반대로 돌려서 누군가 확인 할 생각도 못했습니다... 그러다 에이 왜 내가 이리 겁을 먹지...하는 생각으로 돌아봤는데 아!!!!... 꿈이였습니다. 일하다 간만에 졸았네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오랜만에 졸음에 악몽까지... 심심치 않게 밤샘했네요.
<autowiz_2012> 수고하셨습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2012> 전 지난저녁에 빼빼로랑 소주 1병을 들이키고 , 꿈속에서 새로운 회사가서 첫출근 하는 꿈을 꿨읍니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2012> 꿈은 반대라는 말도 있는데 .. 이건 이직할거 같다는 꿈인가요? 아니면 반대로 그냥 닥치고 거기 있으라는 꿈일까요?
<samahui> 옮겨가고 싶은 욕구가 있으신거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<autowiz_2012> 욕구는 심하게 있긴 합니다만.
<autowiz_2012> 여러 사정때문에 아직은 못옮기고 있네요
<samahui> 보통은 꿈은 반대라고도 하지만 실상은 현실에서 이루지 못한 욕구의 돌파구이자 의식의 창이라고 보는게 맞을듯해서요. 역시 가고 싶은데 못가는 욕구가 꿈으로 나온게 아닐가 싶습니다
<samahui> 잠들면 안되는 입장이던 저는 귀신이라도 봐서 잠에서 깨려는 욕구에서 비롯된 귀신꿈을 꾼거같고요.
<r2ubuntu_> ?
<r2ubuntu_> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2012> 거참 승질 급하시긴
<autowiz_2012> 아니구나 언더바가 있으시군요 하하핫
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요
<r2ubuntu_> 우분투 dns 서버 설치중인데요,,, 지금 인스톨만 한 상태구요, 로그인 해서 "rndc-confgen" 하라고 하는데 루트에서 그렇게 해도 아무런 변화가 없네요. 어떻게 하면 되나요?
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 즐거운 오후 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오늘은 불금! 행복한 저녁 시간과 주말을 위해 힘내요~!
<autowiz_2012> 힘내보겠습니다.
<autowiz_2012> 흑흑
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 날라갔다왔습니다.
<Markers> 어딜 날라갔다오셧는지 -ㅁ-// 날아갔다오신건가
<samahui> 접속이 끊겨서 터미널작업하던게 날라갔죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 일도 많고 정신도 없는데 시간도 없군요
<samahui> 삼밖자를 두루 갖추고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle_> -ㅅ-/ ;;
<DarkCircle_> 사마휘님 과로하시느거 아닐랑가 모르겠네요 (...)
<samahui> 쓰러져야 휴가가 주어질듯해요.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 스키장도 한번 못가보고 올 겨울도 지나가겠어요
<samahui> 뭐... 시간있어요 여친님이 스키못타서 안가지만말이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 나갔다 나중에 올께요. 인터넷 회선 상태가 꽝이네요. 점검 좀 해봐야 겠어요
<autowiz_2012> 불금 이라 조금 일찍 퇴근 합니다.
<autowiz_2012> 수고들 하셨습니다.
<samahui> 수고하셨습니다
<samahui> 불금을 즐기세요~
<Markers> 불타는 금요일에는 과제를....;
<Markers> 혹시 구글 사이트 도구 api 볼려면 어디서 봐야되죵? google 쪽에서 나온 도큐먼트를 못 찾겟네여 -ㅁ-;;
<samahui> https://developers.google.com/google-apps/sites/ 이거 말씀하시는건가요?
<samahui> 전 저녁먹으러 다녀올께요
<samahui> 즐거운 불금되세요~~~~~~
<sungyo> Seony: 친한 동생이 웹 개발이랑 안드로이드쪽을 공부해오고 있었는데, 영어가 자유자제로 사용이 가능할 경우 국내 기업과 비교하여 외국 계열사에 취직할때 얼마나 advantage가 있을까요?
<sungyo> 또..다른분들도 어떨거 같으세요?
<Seony> 국내에서 외국계열사 취업하면, 근무환경이 좀 다르다는거 말고는 큰 차이는 없을 거 같은데요
<sungyo> 근무 환경은 어떻게 차이가 날까요?
<Seony> IT 쪽은 확실히 모르겠지만, 제 동갑사촌이 외국계 회사에서만 쭉 일해와서 좀 들은 얘기가 있는데요
<sungyo> 네
<Seony> 휴가일수 같은건 칼같이 지켜준다거나,
<Seony> 한국 공휴일, 외국 공휴일 둘다 놀고...
<Seony> 서양인들 정서답게, 실수를 거의 용납하지 않는다거나 하는 정도요
<sungyo> 개발자 입장에서 영어가 자유자제로 구현이 되는것과 안 되는것에는 선택의 폭에 큰 차이가 있겠네요.
<Seony> 영어가 유창하면 외국계가 좀 낫겠죠
<sungyo> 윈도우 7 울티밋을 중고로 사려고 하는데, 이거 지금도업데이트 해주나요? 윈도우를 안 써봐서 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 7이면 아직도 해주죠.  지원 중단되려면 아직 멀었을껄요.  XP도 이제서야 중단됐으니깐요
<sungyo> 나중에 하나 사서 써야겠네요.
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 2013년 마지막 주말들 되세요.
<hwymaster> hi
<hwymaster> 아무도
<hwymaster> 없어요?
<hwymaster> 헐!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-28
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz_2012> 토요일도 출근하는 신세여~~
<autowiz_2012> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang__> 저녁식사 하셨? autowiz_2012
<autowiz_2012> 아직이요 식욕이 별로 없네요
<jasonjang__> 흠...그러다가 잘못하면? 배 나오고 살쪄요. 조심조심
<autowiz_2012> 배는 이미 나와있는어요 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang__> ㅎㅎㅎ 콱!
<autowiz_2012> 여름에 식욕없으면 비빔면 해먹으면 좋은데. 겨울에 식욕없으면 뭘 먹어야 하나요?
<jasonjang__> 비빔면: 면보다 양념이 더 칼로리 높은데...겨울은 순서없이 추천하자면 초계탕, 냉면, 메밀국수를 추천해요(, 하지만 역시 모든 면보다는 밥이 더 건강에 좋은데....)
<autowiz_2012> 초계밥 냉밥 메밀밥 을 찾아봐야겠어요 하핫
<jasonjang__> 특히 초계탕은...식욕은 돋구는 전체요리로 유명한데, 잘 하는 곳을 수도권에서 찾기가 쉽쟎아요.
<autowiz_2012> 일부러 멀리까지 가긴 좀 그렇고
<jasonjang__> 초계탕 ; 북조선 음식, 냉면을 먹기전에 입맛을 살리려고 먹던 서양식 에피타이져의 일종. 원래는 식초,겨자에서 유래하여 초겨 탕인데...남조선으로 내려오면서 발음만 초계탕으로 발전, 손님들이 왜 '계'자에  닭이 없냐...는 반문에 훗날 닭고기를 넣어 먹기 시작했다는....쩝, 진짜임
<jasonjang__> 초계탕 ; 북조선 음식, 냉면과 만두를  먹기전에 입맛을 살리려고 먹던 서양식 에피타이져의 일종. 원래는 식초,겨자에서 유래하여 초겨 탕인데...남조선으로 내려오면서 발음만 초계탕으로 발전, 손님들이 왜 '계'자에  닭이 없냐...는 반문에 훗날 닭고기를 넣어 먹기 시작했다는....쩝, 진짜임
<autowiz_2012> 아 그랬군요 저도 닭 계 자 인줄 알았네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-29
<razGon_vN6> 추운데 안녕들하십니까?
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 좋은 아침입니다
<ahoops_> 한해정리는 잘하고계시나요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-22
<chansol> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~~
<KokGog> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 피터님앙
<autowiz_> melong hhhh
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> autowiz_: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 크리스 마스가 얼마 안남았어요
<autowiz_> 더불어 2015년도 조만간 다가오구요 .
<ipeter> 흐흐 슬프네요. 크리스마스
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 버추얼박스말고 vmware 구매해서 가상서비스 돌리는건 괜찮을까요?
<ipeter> 버추얼막스 자꾸 오류나서 짜증나네요. 윈도우에 우분투 가상으로 돌립니다.
<Seony> 어떤 에러가 나는데요?
<ipeter> 그냥 꺼지고 기존 정보를 불러올 수 없다고 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 에러 코드나 그런것은 잘 보지 않았습니다.
<Seony> 제 생각엔 버츄얼박스는 괜찮을 거에요.  오픈스택에서 공식 테스트 환경용 매뉴얼로 채택한게 버츄얼박스거든요
<ipeter> 흠...네네
<razGon_Xch2> 무료 도메인 포워딩 해주는데 있나요?
<razGon_Xch2> dnserver.com이 해줫는데. 이제 안해줘서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 도메인 네임서버?
<Bluedusk__> 음
<Bluedusk__> razGon_Xch2,  직접 서버 돌리시는거면 도메인 구입한데서 기본적인 포워딩은 해줄껀데요??
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  동영상 올라온거 보니 저 혼자 한시간 떠들었어요..ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 나는 Off the record 요청 했어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아직 못 봤지만요!
<jason_kr> 사전에 요청했는데, 나중에 '올려도 되여?' 질문 왔길레 거절했어요.
<jason_kr> razGon_Xch2: dnip.net
<jason_kr> Blue dusk__: 전화는 어쩌다가 글케 되거요? 있을 수 없는 일이...
<Bluedusk__> 저도 off the record 요청했어요
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  뭐 살다 보면 그럴수 잇죠
<jason_kr> 왜? 그케 아까워?여
<Bluedusk__> ....
<jason_kr> 아니, 깔고 앉았수? 누구한테 맞았수?
<jason_kr> 넘어졌?
<Bluedusk__> 아뇨
<Bluedusk__> 저 내일 광주 출장가요
<jason_kr> 이유도 모르는 거요?
<Bluedusk__> 네
<jason_kr> 참눼~
<jason_kr> 내용 좋더구만, 왜 ...가려요? ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 음 이젠 거의 무료를 찾긴 힘들거 같고 ... ( 광고까지 같이 붙어있어서 -.-);; )
<DarkCircle> 차라리 개인도메인 하나 장만해보세요. 전 1년에 만원꼴로 내면서 쓰고 있는중.
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> 1년에 만원이면 까이꺼 짜장면 두그릇 못먹는셈 치면 ...(...;;...)
<Bluedusk__> 전 그냥 제가 올려서 쓰긴 하는데
<Bluedusk__> 뭐 죽어도 되는 dns라면 제가 같이 올려드릴까요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 요청한 이가 잠시 회진 중? ㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 헉.
<razGon_Xch2> 잠시 다녀온사이에
<razGon_Xch2> 나가셧군요
<razGon_Xch2> 도메인은 있고요. dnszi.com을 사용햇습니다.
<jason_kr> 지금 위 도메인으로 된다'/해결했다'고요?
<razGon_Xch2> 근데 미납dnsserver에 있어서 포인트 결제하니 앞으로 몇개월은 쓸수 있겟더군요.
<razGon_Xch2> 일단은 그쪽으로 하려구요.
<jason_kr> 예에~
<jason_kr> 암튼 저는 dnip.net 문제없이 잘 쓰고 있어요.
<samahui_TP> 퇴근들 잘하시고 즐겁고 따스한 저녁시간들 보내세요
<sungyo> 꾸벅.........
<samahui_TP> 내일뵈요~
<sungyo> 수고하셨습니다^^
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데, telnet으로 콘트롤 명령을 직접 쳐서 http나 samba, db서버같은 것을 조작해보려면 무엇으로 검색을 해봐야 하죠?
<jason_hL1sxa> 각 명령어 별로 다 봐야겠는데요...
<jason_hL1sxa> ssh, lamp <--- 2개 먼저 찾아 보세요. ^^
<sungyo> 음?
<sungyo>  ' /sys/devices/pci* 가 뭐..하는 폴더에요??
<sebul> 안녕하세요...
<sebul> bye
<sebul> quit
<sungyo> sebul : 꾸벅...
<sebul> irc는 첨들어왔네요.
<sungyo> 리눅스 쓰세요?
<sebul> 지금 데비안 설치된 놋북에서 접속.
<sebul> 지난 토욜 우분투 모임 갔다가 irc 얘기 들은 게 생각 나서 여기 들어와 보네요.
<sungyo> 아-
<sungyo> 그러셨군요^^
<sungyo> 닉네임이 눈에 읶으셔요.
<sungyo> 읶->익
<sebul> 세벌식을 써서 세벌. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아, 세벌님?
<sungyo> 저 loscane이에요.
<sungyo> (_ _  ).. (꾸벅........)
<sebul> 아. 우분투커뮤니티에서 자주 본 님 이시네요. 반갑습니다.
<cjw6878> 우분투를 설치하고나면 기본적으로 생성되는 root와 루트그룹에 들어가는 유저가 있는데, 루트그룹의 유저가(root제외) sudo su를 못 쓰게 하고 싶은데 어떡하면 되나요?
<jason_hL1sxa> 음...
<Guest19863> 분명히 좋은 질문인데, 첨 만나는 질문이네요.
<cjw6878> 해외포럼도 검색해 봤는데 잘 모르겠네요ㅠ
<jasonjang> 그러게 말입니다. ^^ 고수분의 답을 기다려 봐야겠는데요.
<cjw6878> 아 역시...시간이 시간이다보니 어쩔수 없군요..
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<jasonjang> 하이~ 린돌님
<LinDol> jasonjang, 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> Bluedusk__, 퍽퍽
<Bluedusk__> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<Bluedusk__> 질문이 뭔데요??
<LinDol> 피곤하다옹
<LinDol> ㅋ.ㅋ
<Bluedusk__> 전 컴맹이지만 아는거면 답변을..
<jasonjang> 못봤우? 안보이우?
<Bluedusk__> LinDol,  피곤하면 자야지 왜
<Bluedusk__> 저 늦게 들어와서요 원래 상주해있던건 회사 컴이라서
<Bluedusk__> 회사 가서 봐야돼요..ㅋ
<Bluedusk__> 지금 이 아이디는 노트북.; ;
<jasonjang> 아~ 알쓰 잠시만.
<jasonjang> <cjw6878> 우분투를 설치하고나면 기본적으로 생성되는 root와 루트그룹에 들어가는 유저가 있는데, 루트그룹의 유저가(root제외) sudo su를 못 쓰게 하고 싶은데 어떡하면 되나요?
<jasonjang> alias 를 줘야 하나?
<Bluedusk__>   /etc/sudoer 파일에서 해당 그룹 빼시면 되요
<Bluedusk__> 해당 그룹이나 해당 아이디등을
<jasonjang> 아~ 역시, 컴맹?! ㅎ
<Bluedusk__>  /etc/sudoers 파일이네요
<cjw6878> 근데 그렇게 되면 기존에 쓰던 프로그램에 문제가 있나요?
<jasonjang> 그 파일에서 해당 유저만 빼라?
<Bluedusk__> sudo 권한등을 쓰는거면 문제가 있을수 있죠
<jasonjang> 그 파일에서 해당 그룹을 빼라?
<Bluedusk__> 자세한건 man sudoers 보시면 자세히 나와있어요
<Bluedusk__> 영.문.이지만..
<cjw6878> sudo su명령만 못쓰게 할수는 없나요?
<Bluedusk__> sudo를 못쓰게 하고 싶으신건가요? su 명령을 못쓰게 하고 싶으신건가요?
<Bluedusk__> sudo su 는 명령어 조합이에요 sudo 명령어랑 su 명령의 조합
<cjw6878> sudo를 통한 su명령이요
<cjw6878> 그 설정하려는 유저가 메인 유저라
<cjw6878> sudo는 필요한데
<Bluedusk__> sudo su도 가능할꺼에요 sudoer 파일에 권한 명시로
<cjw6878> 관리자계정에 sudo su를 통해 그냥 들어가지다 보니
<Bluedusk__> 자세한건 man sudoers
<cjw6878> 감사합니다 일단 찾아볼께요
<jasonjang> cjw6878: 첨보는데, 뉘신지 물어도 되요?
<cjw6878> 저번에 포럼 가입하고 오늘 IRC는 처음 들어오는거라...
<cjw6878> 신유저입니다 그냥
<jasonjang> 예에~ 반갑습니다.
<Bluedusk__>  cjw6878,  http://nixcraft.com/showthread.php/15132-Sudo-Exclude-Commands-And-Disable-sudo-su-Bash-Shell
<Bluedusk__> 이게 원하시는답인거 같은데요
<Bluedusk__> 전 컴맹이라 잘 모르겠음
<Bluedusk__> 역시 구글신이 다 아시는듯
<Bluedusk__> LinDol,  피곤하면 언능 주무시라옹
<Bluedusk__> 퍽퍽
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<cjw6878> 그럼...
<cjw6878> sudoers 파일에...
<cjw6878> ALL=!/usr/bin/su !/usr/sbin/su !/usr/bin/su-to-root !usr/sbin/su-to-root
<Bluedusk__> 아 해당 설정 손될때는 root로 접속된 세션하나는 유지 하시고 하셔요
<cjw6878> 예이
<Bluedusk__> 혹시나 잘못하면 root 권한 획득도 안되고 접속 안될수도.. ;
<cjw6878> 어쨋든 그럼
<cjw6878> ALL=!/usr/bin/su !/usr/sbin/su !/usr/bin/su-to-root !usr/sbin/su-to-root 이런식으로
<cjw6878> 하면 되는건가요?
<Bluedusk__> 글세요 저도 영어가 짧아서.;;
<cjw6878> 역시 저도 실질적인 영어 문제가 ;;;;
<cjw6878> 아 그리고 jasonjang님 잘 부탁드려요
<cjw6878> 인사를 못드렸네요
<jasonjang> 왕~ 별 말씀요!
<Bluedusk__> 헐
<cjw6878> 글이 확확올라오다보니;;;
<Bluedusk__> jasonjang,  님 잘 부탁드립니다. (__) 굽신굽신
<cjw6878> 잘 부탁들 드려요
<jasonjang> Blue dusk__:는 하는 거 봐서...
<cjw6878> 자주 올꺼에요 아마
<jasonjang> 굽신굽신(x) 굽실굽실(0)
<cjw6878> 엄...일단 무서우니까
<cjw6878> VM돌려서 한번해보고
<cjw6878> 해봐야겠네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk__> 헐 vm ㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk__> 저도 그런거 돌릴수 있음 좋겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 쉘에서 1~10까지 출력하는 간단한 방법이 있을까요..?
<sungyo> 명령어 하나를 본거같은데 적어놓지를 못했더니...
<cjw6878> 일단 %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL 여기에요
<cjw6878> %sudo ALL=!/usr/bin/su를 해봤는데
<cjw6878> sudo 명령이 다 안먹어요 ㅠ
<cjw6878> su만 막을려고 했는데
<cjw6878> vi도 안먹고...
<jason_kr_> 환영합니다, 오밍!
<jason_kr_> 무척 오랫만이요, 블로그 없어진 거 같던데...말이죠.
<sungyo> 음? 오밍님 블로그 돌리셨었나요?
<oming> 음.. 그렇네요;
<oming> 요즘 워낙 신경을 안쓰고 살다보니..
<jason_kr_> 한때,고맙게 잘 봤었는데, 아쉽네요.~
<oming> ;;;;
<oming> 무슨 내용이 있었나요..?
<jason_kr_> 헐~ 그걸 일일이 기억해요? ㅎㅎㅎ 본인도 아니고 독자가?
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ;
<jason_kr_> 걍~ 아 글 좋네, 오~ 배웠다. 라는 기억으로 다시 책갈피 찾아가 보니 없어졌더라...는 예.
<cjw6878> man sudoers 읽어보려했는데 전혀 감이 안잡히네요ㅠ
<cjw6878> 이렇게 많이 모여있는 영어는 쥐약이라
<oming> 한글맨페이징 ㅋㅋ;;
<oming> !검색 한글 man page
<oming> 이게 아닌가;;
<jason_kr_> 여긴 봇 (거의) 없어요.
<oming> jason_kr_: ㅋㅋ;; 방금 블로그 들어갔다가 봤는데;;
<oming> 온몸에 소름이.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 오글거려;;
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 원래 본인이 쓴 예전 글 다시  보면 다~ 그래요
<Bluedusk__> sungyo,  seq 1 10
<oming> ㅎㅎ;
<oming> cjw6878: sudo apt-get install manpages-ko 한글 멘페이지 설취??
<sungyo> Bluedusk__ , 감솨
<cjw6878> 오 그런게 있네요
<sungyo> 맘에 들게 잘 뽑히네요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Bluedusk__> 오
<Bluedusk__> 저 잘래염
<Bluedusk__> 다들 즐밥 ㅂㅂ
<cjw6878> 안녕히주무세요
<sungyo> 저도 마무리짓고 들어가봐야겠네요.
<sungyo> 요즘 졸지에 nonpay 시스템 관리자가 되버렸습니다.
<sungyo> 서버 컴기사....(  _ _)
<sungyo> 잘 알던 국내 NAS 업체 하나가 파산해버리면서, 그곳 회원님들 AS를 제가....
<sungyo> 라고 하니 정말 뭐 하는 사람 같아 보이네요. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<Bluedusk__> 우와이즈기가
<Bluedusk__> 우왕 와이즈기가
<sungyo> 아세요?
<Bluedusk__> 멀라요
<Bluedusk__> 걍 망했다는 국내 nas 업체가 최근에 와이즈 기가였다는것 밖에
<Bluedusk__> 전 컴맹이라 시스템 관리자 같은거 못하는데 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 어디서보셨어요?
<sungyo> 하드웨어 기술력만 있는 상황에서 핵심 기술들을 죄다 외주로 구현해놓다 보니....
<sungyo> 시스템이 아주 그냥 zee-rol 맞네요 ^0^.
<sungyo> ^0^/
<Bluedusk__> 음? 하드웨어 기술력은 있는 상황인가요??
<Bluedusk__> 전그냥 인터넷 뉴스에서 본거 같은데요
<sungyo> 네. 그래서 재법 퍼포먼스는 안정적이에요. 아이피시간보다 낳을껄요?
<Bluedusk__> 그렇군요
<cjw6878> 하
<cjw6878> 성공했습니다
<cjw6878> /etc/sudoers파일에
<cjw6878> %sudo  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL되있는 부분을
<cjw6878> Cmnd_Alias로 쉘하고 su위치 지정해서
<cjw6878> !넣고 해줬더니 되네요
<cjw6878> 진짜 감사합니다 여러분ㅠㅠ
<oming> gma.
<oming> 저도이만 자로갈게요. 다들 좋은꿈 꾸세요 :)
<cjw6878> 안녕히 주무세요
<chansol> 앗
<chansol> 세벌님.. 다음 세벌식 키보드 카페에서 뵜던 것 같은분인데 말이죠.
<chansol> 타이밍이 안맞았네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝? 즐 휴일 보냈어요?
<cjw6878> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 잘 쉬었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 거실 가구 배치를 다시 했는데, 해놓고나니까 마음에 안들어서 다시 반복했네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 구관이 명관? 혼자 했어요? 아니면 한국 다녀서 벌써 가셨데요?
<jason_kr> 늦게 까지 안무시고? cjw 6878
<Work^Seony> 혼자 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 으~
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래봐야 가구는 몇개 안되요
<jason_kr> 예에
<cjw6878> 아 저는 오늘 밤새려고 생각하고 있어서 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예에~ 열심이군요.
<cjw6878> 아 아까 그거 문제 해결했어요
<jason_kr> 답 봤어요. 워낙 조용한 체널이라서...ㅎ
<cjw6878> ㅎ..그렇군요..
<cjw6878> 답을 보내드렸는지도 잊는상태네요 지금
<cjw6878> 밤샘도 오랜만에 해보는거라..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 다 늘~ 그래요.
<Work^Seony> cjw6878님은 처음 뵙네요
<Work^Seony> 자기 소개 부탁드립니다  라고 90년대에는 모든 채팅방이 그랬었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 채널 들어갈 때마다 반복...
<jason_kr> 수줍은지 잘 못하더라고요, newbie 라고만....강퇴시키까요?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집행은 유예시키겠습니다
<cjw6878> 아 자기소개가 필요하군요;;;
<jason_kr> 나는 jason jang 이고, 개발자 아닙니다. End User 죠.
<jason_kr> 서울 양천구 살고요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 사실 필요는 없는데요, 여기 채널에 오시는 분들이 워낙 오랫동안 오시는 분들이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<cjw6878> 아..
<Work^Seony> 꾸준히 오신다면 소개는 미리 해주시면 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<cjw6878> 꾸준히 올지는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<cjw6878> 왠지 도움필요할때만 올꺼같아서..
<Work^Seony> 여기 계시는 분들 대부분은 24시간 붙어계십니다 ㅎㅎ
<cjw6878> 그렇군요...;;
<jason_kr> 어제도 24시간 붙어 있으려고 했는데, 깜박 해서 2시간 잤어요. 쩝.
<cjw6878> ;;;
<cjw6878> 더 주무시지 그래요;;
<jason_kr> 넘 피곤해서...아뇨, 24시간 붙어 있어야 되요.
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, 아마 도움이 되실 거에요 http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<sungyo> CentOS를 오늘 처음 만져봤는데 재미나네요.
<cjw6878> CentOS...
<cjw6878> 써보긴했는데 익숙해지지가 않더라구요..;;;
<Work^Seony> 배포판마다 다른 특성에서 재미가 있긴 하는데요, 그걸 몇년 하시다보면 나중엔 지겨워요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> <-- '김 선교'입니다. 주로 하는 일은 야간에 irc에 버벅이는 일이죠.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> & 포럼 또이름 loscane.
<cjw6878> 으어어..
<cjw6878> 드디어 일다 끝냈습니다
<jason_kr> Thx Work^ Seony , scroll 압박이 깜찍하네요.
<sungyo> 고생하셨습니다.
<jason_kr> cjw 6878: 그래서? 소개는 또 생략이요? ^^
<cjw6878> 소개라;;
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, 걍 목차 정도만 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<cjw6878> 해보자면..
<cjw6878> 최 종윤이라고 합니다
<cjw6878> 이제 21살 되는 학생입니다
<cjw6878> 서버관리/보안 공부하는 중입니다
<jason_kr> 21세면, 94년식?
<jason_kr> 요
<Work^Seony> 음... 군대 가야하는 나이군요
<cjw6878> 네...
<cjw6878> 다음년도에 가기로 했죠..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 늦게 갈수록 손해에요
<cjw6878> 그렇죠..
<Work^Seony> 입대하고나서 제일 부러웠던 사람이, 고등학교 마치자마자 입대한 사람들...
<Work^Seony> 제대해도 22살인게 얼마나 부럽던지...
<cjw6878> 그렇긴 하네요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 제대하고나니 24살에 그것도 9월이었어요
<cjw6878> 저는 이만 자러 가보겠습니다..
<cjw6878> 계속 하품이 나오는게
<cjw6878> 더 이상 못버틸꺼 같아요ㅎ..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 오타날 때까지는 계속 해야 하는데...
<cjw6878> 그런..;;
<jason_kr> 편안한 밤~ 되시고...
<cjw6878> 네
<jason_kr> 낼 부터는 24시간 눈 부릅 뜨자고요.
<cjw6878> 하하;;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cjw6878> 버틸수 있을까요;;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 오타날 때까지...
<Work^Seony> 오타난다는 얘기는 꾸벅꾸벅 조는 거에요?
<jason_kr> 노인네들도 다~ 하는데...할 수 있을꺼요. 분명히!
<cjw6878> 어쨋든;; 오늘 점심때쯤 다시뵐께요
<jason_kr> 편안한 밤~ 되시고...
<Work^Seony> 나중에 또 봐요
<cjw6878> 예
<sungyo> 꺼이- 끝났다.
<sungyo> Work^Seony: 졸지에 무보수 써버관리사가.....
<Work^Seony> 교회 서버에요?
<sungyo> 국내 NAS 회사가 하나 망하면서
<sungyo> 회원들이 AS를 못 받아 난리가 났거든요.
<sungyo> 보통 이런거, 유료로 관리해주면 얼마정도 줘야할까요?
<sungyo> 월별로요
<Work^Seony> 나스 회사 망한거 얘기 들은거 같아요
<jason_kr> 그 회사 아니래요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 글쎄요.  서버관리를 해주는 영역에 따라서 고민해봐야할 거 같은데요.
<jason_kr> 걍 지인들 것을 없어진 회사 대신 정비해 주는 것이라는데...
<sungyo> 백업 스크립트좀 돌려주고...Samba 같은거 말 안들을때 가끔씩 만져주고...
<Work^Seony> 단순히 운영체제가 잘 돌아가고있는지 정도만 관리해주는건지, 이것저것 셋업해주고 어플리케이션 설치해주고 운영까지 해줘야하는지..
<sungyo> 전자요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그 정도라면, 서버 호스팅 값 정도 받으면 되지않을까 싶네요ㅕ
<jason_kr> 최소한 시급 이상은 받아야쟎을까? 싶지만...어떤 관계인지를 모르니...
<sungyo> 회원들이에요.
<sungyo> 호스팅 -> 얼마에요?
<chansol> 헐..
<chansol> 자기소개 안하면 강퇴였군요
<chansol> 여기 무서운 곳이었네요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 자기소개 안하면 '강'력하게 '퇴'근할수 있다 꿈만같군요.
<chansol> 호구조사인가 신상털이인가…
<chansol> =_= ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<Work^Seony> 호스팅이야 뭐 서버 환경마다 가격이 다르니까 가격매기기가 쉽진 않겠지만, 제가 알기로 아마 대당 월별 최하 10만원은 하지않나요?
<jason_kr> 빨리 소개  해요. 이럴때 어물어물 넘어가면 되요.
<sungyo> 혹은 90년대 피시통신 분위기 연출~
<chansol> 확실히 작업하는 것 중에
<chansol> 코드가 길어지다보면 내가 뭘 짠건가 싶고..
<chansol> 머리 좀 식히고 싶을 때가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 스트레스를 해소하는 각자의 방법이 있어야하죠 ㅎㅎ
<chansol> 웹 같은 경우엔 유지보수를 편하게 할 것인가 로딩을 줄일 것인지에 대한  고민도 있죠
<chansol> 아무래도 깔끔하게 보이려면 그만큼 정리해야하고.. 용량이 커지지만
<chansol> 다 붙여버리면 용량은 줄죠
<chansol> 저는 js나 css는 .min.js 로 가지만 그 외엔 그냥 유지보수 편하게 하네요
<chansol> 음.. 그러고보니 저는 스트레스를 해소하는 방법이 딱히 없네요
<sungyo> 보통 1년에 한두번씩 만져주면 잘 돌아가더라구요.
<sungyo> 써버관리군이 '시급'기준으로는 어느정도 되요?
<Work^Seony> 회사마다 다르지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 월 정액으로 받는 거랑, 시급이랑은 계산 방식도 다르구요...
<sungyo> 중소기업에....새내기?
<chansol> 음..
<chansol> 근데 새내기여도
<chansol> 실력이 있는 사람보다 좋은 대학 나온사람이 대우를 더 잘 받습니다.
<chansol> 한국에서는요.
<sungyo> (...)
<chansol> …..
<sungyo> 외주나라에서 출장해서 봐주고 오면 하루에 기본 20이더라구요.,
<sungyo> 인트라넷에 git 하나 깔아주고 20
<Work^Seony> 외주나라는 회사 이름이에요?  중고나라 같은?
<jason_kr> 글고보니 요즘 아훕'이 안보여요. 한 보름전에 태풍 지나간 다음부터 안보여....
<Work^Seony> 여친 생기셔서 더 안오시는듯 싶어요 ㅋ
<sungyo> https://www.facebook.com/groups/628173463918974/
<jason_kr> 참눼. 말도 않돼. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<chansol> 음 아마 저는 평생 여친이 없을지도요.
<chansol> .......
<sungyo> 조중현님이신가, 그분이 발주자랑 외주자가 모일 수 있게 페이스북에 그룹을 열어주셨어요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<sungyo> 만약에 출장해서 소형 NAS한대 서버 옆에 설치하고, 백업스크립트 잡아주고 오는 식이면 얼마정도 달라 할까요?
<Work^Seony> 기본 출장비 10만원에, 시간당 1만원 달라 하세요
<Work^Seony> 한국은 제가 인건비를 잘 모르니...
<sungyo> 그럼 20잡고, 6개월~1년정도 스크립트 잘 돌아가는지 살펴봐주는 식으로 해도 나쁘진 않겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 플스게임 가격이 너무 비싸네요...
<cjw6878> 안녕하세요
<chansol> 안녕하세요! :D
<Work^Seony> 미란티스 블로그 페이지에 제 얼굴이 나올 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-23
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 오오 얼굴까지 나오시고 유명인사 되시겠는데요
<Work^Seony> 미란티스에서 케이스 스터디로 이번에 제가 일하는 곳을 블로그에 싣어주기로 했다네요
<autowiz_> 막 딴나라 사람이 되어버리실것만 같은 .. ㅠ
<autowiz_> (실은 이미 다른 나라 사람이신 ㅎㅎ)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴리가요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz_> 수고하셨습니다~
<autowiz_> 저는 점심 먹으러 갑니다~~
<autowiz_> 어 12월 오프 모임 했었었구나 ㅠㅠ
<chansol> 음
<jason_kr> auto wiz_: 께서 너무 바빠해서 '가요/가자'소리도 못꺼냈구만...
<oming> 안녕하세요.
<Demonion> hiyo~
<oming> 으… 춥다.
<oming> 요즘은 irc잘 안하는가 보네요… ;;
<autowiz> 안녕하세요..
<autowiz> 연말이라 그런가 사람들이 영~ 없네요
<Demonion> hiyo
<oming> 연말이라 그런거군요..
<Demonion> 은둔고수시군유.
<Demonion> 네 그런 듯 하네유. 어제 술 먹느라....
<Demonion> 흐흐....
<oming> 어제가.. 혹시 정기모임…
<Demonion> ㄴㄴㄴ
<Demonion> 그냥 회식했쥬.
<oming> 회식…
<Demonion> 네. 소주, 맥주, 커피 등
<Demonion> 마셨쥬
<oming> … 술고수.. 우왕;;;
<Demonion> 헤헤헤헤
<oming> 데몬님도.. 정말 옛날부터 … 보셨던분 같습니다.. ;)
<Demonion> 허허헛. 그러신가유.
<oming> 무우우우우우우우지… 옛날… ㅠㅠ;;;
<Guest27585> ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> 죄송합니다…;;
<Demonion> 아닙니다.
<Demonion> 후후후.
<oming> 하하핫;;;
<oming> 혹시… irc 중 접속할만한곳 있으먼 추천좀 부탁드립니다..
<Demonion> 허... 심심하신가보군유.
<Demonion> 생각나면 말씀드릴게유.
<oming> 옙;;
<hL1sxa> 데모닉마안~ 오늘 회식 어디서 했어요? 난 강남역에서 했는데...
<hL1sxa> 데모닉마안님~ 오늘 회식 어디서 했어요? 난 강남역에서 했는데...
<Demonion> ?
<Demonion> 오늘이 아니고 어제...
<Demonion> 아니 그저께입니다.
<Demonion> 근데 누구시지.
<hL1sxa> 아! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 풉, 감사. 예~
<Demonion> 아하 제이슨님이시군.
<hL1sxa> 아~ 미안.
<Demonion> 본녀도 강남역 근처에서 했어유.
<hL1sxa> 예, 지금 닉섭'이 잠시 오동작 중이네요.
<hL1sxa> 어쩐지 느낌이 와서 물었어요.
<Demonion> 흐흐... 글쿤유.
<hL1sxa> 정확히는 닉 섭'이 아니라, 닉 서비스. 예.
<Demonion> 방금 게시판 만들었어유.
<hL1sxa> 회사요?
<Demonion> 아니유.
<Demonion> 개인 게시판이유.
<hL1sxa> 예에~
<Demonion> jsp공부중이거등유.
<hL1sxa> 예 ^^
<hL1sxa> 새삼!. ㅎ
<Demonion> 잠시 잘 준비할게유.
<Demonion> 우분투에서
<hL1sxa> 예, 또 봐여~
<Demonion> 톸캣 재시작법을 몰라서 좀 삽질했네유. 5분 정도.....
<oming> 저도 jsp하고싶어요...
<Demonion> 오밍찡
<Demonion> 왜쥬?
<oming> 학교과제;;; ㅠㅠ…
<oming> 죄송합네다..
<oming> 하하하하;;
<Demonion> ㅠㅠ
<Demonion> 화이팅!!!
<Demonion> 한아얄씨에는 linux 챈으로 놀려오세유
<Demonion> 아 이미 와계시네유
<oming> 접속해있어요ㅣ;; ㅋ
<oming> 근데 말을못하겠어용…
<Demonion> ㅎㅎ
<Demonion> 이해해유.
<Demonion> 본녀조차도
<Demonion> 적응하기 어려워유.
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ;;; linux 커뮤티니는 어디에 기본을 두고있나요…?
<Demonion> 무슨 의미인지유.
<Demonion> 본녀도 며칠전에 안 챈이라서....
<Demonion> 잘은 모르겠어유.
<oming> ㅎㅎ;;;
<oming> 컴퓨타 고수가 되기 위해선 어떻게 해야 할까용….
<oming> :)
<Demonion> 역시 관심이 중요하겠쥬. 호기심이 있어야 이것저것하면서 고수가 될 수 있쥬.
<oming> 움...
<oming> 그 다음에는 뭐가중요할까요????
<Demonion> 컴퓨터 고수가
<Demonion> 뭘 말하는건가유
<oming> ….;; 고수님의 말에 저는 그저 멍… 하하하; :(
<Demonion> 그러면 컴퓨터 사이트를 일단 들락날락하는 게 좋을 것 같아유.
<Demonion> 파코즈 사이트 같은데유.
<oming> 파코즈?
<Demonion> 네.
<Demonion> http://www.parkoz.co.kr
<Demonion> http://www.parkoz.com
<Demonion> 여기네유;
<oming> ㅎ;; 접속안되서 놀람;;’
<oming> 하드웨어 사이틀인가 봐요??
<Demonion> 네.ㅇ
<chansol> 안녕하세요! :D
<oming> 음.. 요즘은 하드웨어도 너무 급변해서 어렵다….
<oming> 안녕하십니까?
<allen_hp__> 안녕하세요~
<allen_hp__> 커뮤니티에서도 접속하고 헥스챗으로도 접속하니까 2명이 되어버렸네...ㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 안녕하세유.
<chansol> 반갑습니다. ㅎㅎ
<allen_hp__> 됐다
<oming> 햇스챗이 뭐죠...?
<Demonion> 아얄씨 클라이언트일겁니다유
<allen_hp__> 넴
<chansol> 음.. 벌써 내일이 크리스마스로군요
<allen_hp__> HexChat이라고 해외 우분투 라이브챗도 이용중이에요~
<allen_hp__> 아... 크리스마스....
<chansol> (…..)
<Demonion> 1년에 가장 많이 팔리는 날이기도 하쥬.
<chansol> 뭐가요?
<allen_hp__> 어떤 상품이든 다 잘팔린다는 뜻인가봐요~
<oming> … .t.]
<allen_hp__> 저는 스팀 세일을 기다리는 중입니다...흑흑...
<Demonion> 흠흠...
<Demonion> 본녀는 이만 자러 가야겠네요.
<chansol> 흠
<Demonion> 안녕히...
<oming> ㅎㅎ;; 스팀이 그  게임파는곳이죠?
<chansol> 전 게임은 관심이 없다보니..
<chansol> 안녕히주무세요
<oming> 안녕히 주무십시요.
<allen_hp__>  들어가세용~
 * Demonion adios
<allen_hp__> 네 ㅎㅎ 요즘 스팀 게임에 맛들려서 막 사는중이에요
<allen_hp__> 우분투에서도 되긴하는데 한글 폰트가 지원이 안되네요...ㅠㅠ
<oming> .. 폰트는 선택하면 지원되는거 아닌가보네요...
<allen_hp__> 스팀 클라이언트에서는 지원이 되는데
<allen_hp__> 라이브러리 내의 게임 실행시에 한글이 지원이 안되네요
<allen_hp__> ㅠㅠ 덕분에 게임 줄이는 중입니다
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ;; 저는 고등학교때 게임만 하다보니.. 이젠 게임을 아주안하는…;;;;
<allen_hp__> 저는 주구장창 공부만 해서요.... 보상심리인지
<allen_hp__> 막 하게되네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ;;
<chansol> 음 저는 뭐 앞으론 모르겠습니다만
<chansol> 흥미를 못느껴서 안하네요
<allen_hp__> 그게 참 부러워요
<allen_hp__> 게임만 아니면 정말 시간 생산적으로 많이 쓸텐데
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<chansol> 개인적으로 게임 같은 불필요한 프로그램(?)을 마구 실사 리얼 컴에 까는 것도 싫어하고요.
<oming> 아…. 게임 안해도 시간은 안생기는거 같습니다.
<allen_hp__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 게임 안하면 농땡이 피우면서 또 놀아요
<chansol> 잔다던가...
<chansol> (…..)
<allen_hp__> 아 정말 좀 그런듯
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ; 멍때린다든가;;
<oming> 흠...
<allen_hp__> 게임 좀 줄이니까 이젠 놋북에 운영체제 갈아치우면서 놀고있네요..
<allen_hp__> 아 근데 혹시 여기 엠퍼씨 쓰시는 분 계신가요??
<allen_hp__> 우분투에서 쓰기 괜찮은 메신저 추천좀 부탁드립니다 ㅠ
<oming> ….ㅋㅋ 이전에 aim??
<oming> 아닌가… 기억이 안나넹;;]
<allen_hp__> aim은 외국에서만 많이 쓴다고 들은거 같았는데
<allen_hp__> 지금은 안쓰시나 봐여??
<oming> 저는잘모르겠습니다…
<chansol> 뭐 요즘은 irc 클라이언트가
<chansol> 고르는 재미보다..
<chansol> 그냥 버전업 잘 해주면 감사..
<chansol> 별로 없죠...
<oming> ㅎㅎ;; 이제는 안변하는게 좋은거 같아요.. ㅈㅅ;
<allen_hp_> 으음
<Bluedusk_> hello?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<hL1sxa> 귿 모우뉭~ Work^ Seony
<Work^Seony> 여기는 크리스마스 시즌이라 사람들이 완전 일도 안하고 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 남국의 클스마스라~ 흠... 분위기도 안날꺼 같은데요?
<Work^Seony> 네 분위기 안나요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 반팔 입고 댕기는데, 싼타에 눈 내리는 모습... ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그래도 원주민들은...성탄절은 잘 챙기나봐요?
<Work^Seony> 하와이 원주민요?  아님 여기 사는 사람들요?
<jason_kr> 음, 방금 위 표현은 그 곳 사람들요. 하와이.
<jason_kr> 하와이언
<Work^Seony> 하와이안 원주민들은 세대가 흐르면서 많이 서양화 됐으니깐요...
<jason_kr> 저 snard~는 어느 나라 사람요?
<jason_kr> 북조선 체널인줄 아나?
<Work^Seony> 엑스챗에서 우클릭하니까 멕시코 사람이던데요
<jason_kr> 아. 내가 보면 되는데...참! ㅋㅋㅋ 가끔 아니 자주 나 멍청
<jason_kr> 04:16 -- [187.253.149.74] Mexico (MX) - 2014년 12월 23일 13시 16분 43초 CST (UTC-0600)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 커피 한잔 했어요?
<jason_kr> 시간상 했겠네요!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Work^Seony> 출근하자마자 바로 커피 가지러 가거든요
<jason_kr> 예
<Work^Seony> 어제 오늘은 하와이도 무지 춥네요
<jason_kr> 버럭  ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 몸이 열이 많아서 잘 때 왠만하면 옷을 안입고자는데, 어제는 긴팔 긴바지 잠옷을 입고잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 섭씨로 는?
<Work^Seony> 22도요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 벌컥! 콱!
<Work^Seony> 근데 22도에 바람 쎄게 불면 정말 덜덜 추워요
<jason_kr> 참눼~
<jason_kr> 일전에 필핀에서 온 친구 만났는데...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 하와이 관광오는 사람들이, 하와이가 이렇게 추운줄 몰랐다고... ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그래요? 한겨울 깊은 밤엔 15도까지 떨어진다고...(한겨울 낮엔 25도 내외) 15도에 배에 뭐 한장 덮어야 잔다'길레 버럭질 한번 해 줬는데....
<jason_kr> 22도 에 바람불어도 행복한 줄 알아야죠. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 특전사 한 소대가 훈련하다가, 저체온증으로 사망했는데, 당시 기온이 18도였대요...
<jason_kr> 하와이에서요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 한국이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 참눼~ 18도씨에? 거참~
<Work^Seony> 근데 하긴 뭐 제가 이런 얘기해도, 지금 한국의 날씨와는 비교가 안되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그쵸오~ 어휴~ 말도 마삼.
<Work^Seony> 비정상회담에 나오는 외국인들이 칼럼도 쓰네요
<Work^Seony> http://article.joins.com/issue/issue.asp?sid=7455&cloc=joongang|article|related_issue
<jason_kr> 몰랐어요. 보께요.              일전에는 지인 초상에 다녀왔는데, 고인보다 고인 가족들이 더 불쌍하더라고요, 날 추운데 장지에서 얼마나 고생을 할까하고...
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 산 사람들은 살아야 한다는 말을 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그만큼 춥더라'는....암튼 엄청 추웠어요.
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 와이프가 지금 한국 가있는데, 추워서 밖에도 못나가겠다고 그러네요
<jason_kr> 내용중, 떡국,나이, 친구...먹는다'라는 한국말. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그래요. 엄청 추워요. 언제...귀국(하와이) 해요?
<Work^Seony> 1월 8일날 다시 와요'
<Work^Seony> 한 1년 있다오랬더니, 그건 싫다네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎ~
<jason_kr> 두 분 고생 무쟈게 했드만요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 고생요?
<jason_kr> 하와이 도착 초기요.
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 고생은 좀 하긴 했어요... 저보단 와이프가 많이 했죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 그런 얘기는 미국사람들한테는 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 유학생 알바는 불법이고,
<Work^Seony> 얘네들 마인드로는, 돈이 없으면 오질 말았어야하는거 아니냐 라고 생각하거든요
<jason_kr> 풉
<Work^Seony> 그나마 다행스러운건, 고생한 보람은 있었다라는 거에요
<jason_kr> 예에~
<jason_kr> 책상 사진보니...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 왼쪽에 작는 눝북은 머요?
<Work^Seony> 미니 아이패드에 키보드 붙인 거에요
<jason_kr> 좌 우측 인물들은?
<Work^Seony> 둘다 프로그래머인데요, 오른쪽 애는 제 상사가 된 사람이죠
<Work^Seony> 텍사스 공대에서 교수하다가 왔다네요
<jason_kr> 최근에 새로 온? 1컴에 6 모니터요?
<Work^Seony> 최근은 아니에요.  올해 1월부터 쓰기시작했으니깐요...
<jason_kr> 미란티스 간 사수, 후임으로 온 사람이라는 말이죠?
<jason_kr> 그리고 1컴에 6모니터요? 얼핀 보기엔 2컴에 6모니터 같은데...
<Work^Seony> 후임으로 새로 온 사람은 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 원래 옆사무실 프로그래머였는데,
<Work^Seony> 자기가 그 자리로 올라가고 싶다고 얘기해서 올라간 거에요
<Work^Seony> 박사 학위 있고하니까, 아무도 이의가 없었죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오호 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 6모니터가, 저게 실은 그래픽카드를 2개 꽂은 거에요
<Work^Seony> 세팅하면서 알게된 건데, 리눅스에서 그래픽카드2 개를 동시에 쓰는게 쉽지않더라구요...
<jason_kr> 1 ì»´? 2 ì»´?
<Work^Seony> 1대에요
<Work^Seony> 1대에 그래픽카드 2개 꽂은 거에요
<jason_kr> 유니티의 대쉬'라 카나~ 모니터 가장 왼쪽에 1줄 나오는 모양이 위3, 아래3 달라 보이길레....다르게 보이도록 할 수도 있군요.
<jason_kr> 예, 알겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 다 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 위는 걍 웹브라우저를 전체화면으로 해놓은 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드별로 X를 다르게 세팅할 순 있어요
<jason_kr> 예, 그건 알아 보겠고요.
<Work^Seony> lightdm을 건드리면 되는데요,
<Work^Seony> 제가 워낙 디폴트를 중요시하게 생각하는 편이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> Good!
<jason_kr> 나도요, ㅋㅋㅋ 늘 반복 느끼지만, 튜닝의 궁극은 순정이더라.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 설정방법이 궁금하시면 여길...
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-How-to-set-up-2-Graphic-Cards-and-6-monitors
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아뇨. 모니터 6살 돈이 없어요.
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 모니터 6대가 그렇게 비싼 편은 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제품만 잘 고르면, 컴퓨터 한 대값으로 해결이 되거든요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 진짜 문제는 전기세죠
<jason_kr> 에~ 글케 많 안먹어요, 예전 CRT 때를 생각해야죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 24인치 정도면 약 130w 정도 소모하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 6대면, 800w 가까이니까... 많은거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 내 집/사무실에 모든  컴에, 다 듀얼 모니터로 쓰고 있어요. 모니터 더 연결하는데..문제는 없을 것 같고...
<jason_kr> 전력이 그래요?
<jason_kr> 내가 다시 계산해 봐야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 모니터 뒷면에 보면 소모전력이 나와있더라구요
<jason_kr> 800와트면 상당하네요. 집에선 좀 부담 스럽...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 이게 모니터마다 차이가 크네요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 모니터는 50w라고 나와있어요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 6대면 300w네요
<jason_kr> 예. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 나는 모니터 뒤 이름표 볼 생각은 못했고, 아뎁터 의 정격 입/출력으로 봤는데...(지금은 말고) 예전 기억에 20와트 미만으로 기억을 하거든요. 암튼 다시 확인해 보께요.
<Work^Seony> 넵
<Work^Seony> 페북 그룹에 뜬금없이 커뮤니티 이름을 변경하면 어떻겠냐는 질문이 올라와서 엄청난 반응이 올라왔네요
<chansol> 음
<chansol> 변경이라..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 당연한 얘기지만, 안되는 건 안되는 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 여기 채널이, 캐노니컬에게 정식으로 승인받은 한국 우분투 로코팀인데요,
<Work^Seony> 이름을 바꾸는 순간, 자격박탈이겠죠
<chansol> 저도 안된다고 생각합니다.
<chansol> 뭐랄까.. 사업 하는 입장으로서 확장을 고려하신 것 같아요. 근데 제가 볼 떄는..
<chansol> 확장도 적절하게 써야죠.. 공식 로코팀 타이틀을 받은 상태에선 말이 안된다고 봅니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-24
<ipeter> 안녕하세요/
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> ipeter,  님 절대 정부통합전산센터 사업쪽은 가지 마세요
<Bluedusk_> 쳐다도 보지 마세요
<ipeter> 음...무슨 연유가 있나보죠?
<Bluedusk_> ipeter, http://m.pann.nate.com/talk/325104080
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 저런 공무원이 저 한명인것 같죠?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 정부통합전산센터 사업쪽은 정말 비추입니다.
<Bluedusk_> samahui_TP,  네 그렇죠 댓글에도 한명 나와있네요
<samahui_TP> 신입일때 SI사업 투입되었을때 한두번 해봤는데 심지어 저희때는 단합대회하자고 축구 시키더니 끝나고 술몇잔돌자 쓰레기통 뚜껑가져다 술따라줬었죠
<Bluedusk_> 클라우드사업쪽에도 유명한 공무원분 계시다고
<samahui_TP> 피할수 없는 입장에서 다행이 다른 팀원한명이 완샷해버리고 잔돌려서 살아났떠라는
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 정말 데이터는 가라에
<samahui_TP> 감사라고 나와서는 밤새 만들어놓은 서류만 쭈욱 넘겨보면서 어디 아가씨가 이쁘다던데 이러고 있죠
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<ipeter> 음...이거 도대체 뭐가 문제일까요?
<ipeter> 어딜가나 이런 사람들이 있으니...;;;;
<samahui_TP> 감사나온이유가 술,아가씨 접대를 바라던...
<samahui_TP> 그뿐이면 다행이죠
<samahui_TP> 보통 데이터 입력작업이야 전문 지식이 필요없으니 공공사업으로 만이 벌려요
<samahui_TP> 즉 장애인이나 대학생 알바를 쓰는데
<samahui_TP> 그것도 이래저래 때먹기 일쑤고~ 결국 엉터리 입력작업만 쭈욱 시키면서 돈주는거죠
<samahui_TP> 뭐... 약자들 돈벌게 해주는건 나쁜게 아닌데 ... 문제는 그걸또 중간에 해먹는 놈들이 있다는사실과
<samahui_TP> 그렇게 엉터리로 들어간 자료들은 결국 서류로 땜빵해놨다가 나중에 말단직 애들이 노가다로 때우죠
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 말하다보면 혈압오르고 뭔가 위험한 내용이 많아서 여까지만 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 집에 대려가 아들 인사시키면서 용돈주게 부추기고 뭐 갖고 싶은거 있으면 말해~ 이 아저씨가 사줄꺼야~ 라고 했던 기억도 나네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> QHD+노트북 새로 샀는데 우분투가 내 마음을 아는지 지멋대로 확대옵션을 작동시켜주는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 그래픽 드라이버 다시 잡아줘야 겠어요 ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 아니 왜또 페북에는 헬게이트가 열려있는거죠?
<Bluedusk_> Work^Seony,  안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그놈의 이름 변경 때문에..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 답글을 달까 말까 고민중이에요
<Bluedusk_> 걍 싰고 나가야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 답글은 답글을 낳죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 답글은 답글을 낳고, 말은 말을 낳고, 닭은 달걀을 낳는다는...
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 일이 손에 안잡히네요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 하루 정도는 일하는척하면서 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 크리스마스 이브인데 결혼하고 애낳고 처음 맞는 크리스마스가...그냥 애보는 날~이될듯....
<samahui_TP> 안그래도 화면에 애니틀어놓고 에뮬겜돌리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 일이 안되서 농땡이치기에 이상적인 자리배치라 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 간만에 파판9을 다시하고있죠
<samahui_TP> 폰으로 돌리는 한글판이 너무 좋군요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 게임계에서는 파판이 무지 욕먹고 있어요
<samahui_TP> 8이후로 계속 욕은 먹고있죠
<Work^Seony> 기존에 나온 시리즈를 재탕에 또 재탕을 하고 그걸 또 우려먹어서요...
<samahui_TP> 그걸 만회하려고 9을 냈는데 PS끝물에 이미 팬층이 바뀐후라 망했었죠
<samahui_TP> 최고는 이번 7재창이죠
<Work^Seony> 플4판으로 파판7이 나오는데요, 그걸 리마스터를 한게 아니라 당시 그래픽 그대로 내보낸다고 해서 말이 많아요
<samahui_TP> 재탕
<samahui_TP> 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 리메이크까지는 안바래도 그래픽이라도 좀 개선하고 내보내지
<samahui_TP> 그대로 나온다고해서 발표자리에서 뭐 안집어던진게 다행이라고 뉴스봤어요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 플스4로 플스1그래픽의 게임이라... ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_TP> 근데 항간에 파판7리메이크는 스퀘어의 마지막 보루라 그렇다고 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 그거 컨버팅하는게 얼마나 귀찮았으면 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 이거 리메이크하면 그때는 정말 스퀘어 어려울때라고 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 망하기 전 회사 살릴 마지막 보루로 남겨놨다는 설이있죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 트위터 유명인인 매기 라는 분의 트위터를 팔로잉하는데, 재밌네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그런거군요...
<Work^Seony> 트위터 챙겨서보는건 처음입니다
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 이래저래 원조팬+신팬 둘모두에게 욕먹을 짓이죠
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 트위터 너무 빠지지 마세요
<samahui_TP> 읽는건 괜찮은데 중독되면 자신도 모르게 자신의 소소한 일거수일투족을 올리게되요
<samahui_TP> 그러다 누군가 하나하나 자신을 감시할수있도록 만들어주게되는거죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 나름 트윗이니 뭐니하는걸 좀 열심히 해볼려고 했는데요, 일단 제가 너무 게을러서 못하겠더라구요
<Work^Seony> 너무 귀찮아요
<Work^Seony> 매기 라는 분 트윗은 무지 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 뭐하시는분인데요?
<samahui_TP> 미국과 북한은 사이버전하는군요... 중간에 우리정부는 양쪽의 발판역할하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 링크 하나 드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 일명 "드립의 여왕"이라고 불립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 네
<Work^Seony> http://www.cinema4d.co.kr/1836913
<samahui_TP> 주세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 재미있네요
<autowiz_> 페라리 가방 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 수영장 무좀이 재미있군요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 차는 못사고 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 페라리 가방?
<samahui_TP> 차를 사셔야죠 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 노트북 백팩 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 페라리에서 의류 만들거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 페파리 노트북도 있자나요
<Work^Seony> 잠바도 나오고 티셔츠도 나오는데, 가격이 좀 해요
<samahui_TP> 람보르기니 노트북도 있고요 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 람보르기니 담배도 있고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나도 도시락 싸서 군인남친 면회 가고싶은데 지금 내 나이에 남자친구 면회가려면 교도소밖에 없음ㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 박지선꺼도 잼이있어요
<samahui_TP> 엄마드랍이 많죠
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이 분이 리트윗하는 것들도 이거 만만치 않게 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 말레이시아 웃기네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다른 사람 글을 자주 리트윗하는 이유가, 나만 미친년이 아니라는 것을 알리기 위해 라네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 정답이네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그분이 리트윗한 것 중 어제 제일 웃겼던거
<Work^Seony> 존나 시팔 룸메년이 출근시간이 나보다 늦다고 아침마다 불키지말라고 존나화냄 그래서 불끄고 화장하는데 와 존나 2014년한석봉이 따로없음 개같은년아
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 재미있네요
<Work^Seony> 그 드립의 여왕이라는 분 트윗 주소는 여기입니다.  https://twitter.com/16O47
<samahui_TP> 이미 팔로우 했어요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저도 모르게 그만 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 재밌죠?
<Work^Seony> 제가 트위터 챙겨서 보는건 처음이에요
<Work^Seony> 하도 웃겨서...
<samahui_TP> 이거 은근 생활의 활력소가 되겠는데요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 우리집 거실 티비는 사람 손바닥 색을 인식해서 모션으로 채널변경이나 볼륨변경이 가능한데 어제는 아빠가 머리를 움직이실때마다 자꾸 채널이 바뀌었고 잠시후 모자를 쓰고 앉아계신 아빠를 발견함 - 이것도 웃기네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예쁘게 웃는방법 : 1. 예쁘게 생긴다. 2. 웃는다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 근데 실은 이분 이뿌다는 소문이 있어요 ㅋ
<chansol> 안녕하세요! :D
<Work^Seony> 네.  구글 뒤지면 사진 몇개 나와요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 얼굴은 자세히 안나오지만...
<Work^Seony> 아직도 뚱뚱하고 못생겼니? 이제는 하나만 하렴
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간 재밌는거 많습니다.
<chansol> 원래 저런류로 유명하신 분들은 죄다 정작 본인은 예쁜분들이라는 카더라가 있어요
<chansol> 믿거나 말거나..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 전 외모는 걍...  재밌으니까 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 정말 재미있네요 ㅋ 일도 안되는데 쭈욱 훑어보고있어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 "재밌다"라는 글들 대부분 보면 다 "셀프 디스"더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제  와이프도 셀프디스하면 무지 재밌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 셀프디스가 잼나긴한데 간혹 친해지려고 약간의 자괴감 보이는 사람들도 있떠라고요
<samahui_TP> 다만... 이나라에서 셀프디스하면 처음에는 재미있네 친밀하네 하다가... 뒤에서 다 씹고 무시하기때문에 조심해야되요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그분이 리트윗한 글 중에, 트윗의 장점이 슬픈일이 있을 때 생면부지의 사람들이 위로해주는데,
<Work^Seony> 단점은 자기를 이리저리 돌린다고...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그나저나 이번주 금요일쉬고 다음주 금요일 또 쉴 방법을 찾아야하는데... 흠..
<Work^Seony> 아이가 아프다고 하세요
<samahui_TP> 쉬자고 아이팔수없죠
<samahui_TP> 그냥 이번에 월차쓰고
<samahui_TP> 다음에는... 아내가 아플까요?
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 좀 그렇긴 하지만 가족중에 누가 길게 아프다고 하시고 2주 모두 거기 간병 가봐야 한다고 하면 어떨까요?
<samahui_TP> 그러고보니 장인장모님이 감기가 심하시군요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 날씨 때문에 다들 감기 걸리는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 하와이도 요즘 춥긴한데 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 여긴 영하10도 가까이 느껴지는 날씨가 계속되다가 어제오늘 좀 따스해졌네요
<samahui_TP> 근데 감기는 추운거보다도 건조하면 더 잘걸리는거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 뭐.. 추우면 건조하지지만요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 습도가 중요하죠
<Work^Seony> 겨울이 건조한 것도 힘들지만, 습하면 더 힘들 거에요
<chansol> 흠..
<chansol> 샐프디스가 음 제 경험을 바탕으로는
<samahui_TP> 네~ 요즘 아기 습도 맞춰주는데 날씨가 추워지면서 건조해지니 가습기 풀가동하게 되더라고요
<chansol> 그냥 재미로 하는 샐프디스도 있지만..
<chansol> 진짜로 자괴감 때문에 샐프디스 하는 경우도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<chansol> 셀*
<samahui_TP> 그렇기는 하겠죠. 문제는 셀프디스를 어찌 받아들이는가인데...
<samahui_TP> 자신을 낮추고 남을 높이는게 현자라는데... 자신을 낮추면 밟히는게 요즘 사회죠
<Work^Seony> 그냥 재미로 보면 됩니다.  더 이상 깊은 생각하지 말고, 웃기면 걍 웃기는 걸로 만족하면 되는 거에요...
<chansol> 음..
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 덕분에 재미있는 트윗상대 생겼네요
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<chansol> 문제는 셀프디스를하는 당사자는 참 슬프기도 하죠
<chansol> samahui님 말씀처럼 진짜로 밟혀버리기도 하니까요
<samahui_TP> 셀프디스하는건 디스하지말라는 일종의 몸부림이죠. 디스당하기 전에 스스로 디스하는 그런거라고 보는데... 문제는 따시히 안아줘야할 상처받은사람을 더욱더 디스하는게 문제죠
<samahui_TP> 뭐 이번 대한한공사건의 꼴통집안처럼 스스로 디스당하려고 노력하는 사람들은 철저히 디스해줘야하지만요 ㅎㅎ
<chansol> 뭐 스스로 디스당하려고 노력하는 분들은 디스당해도 잘 모를거같아요. ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 전 연말까지 쭉 휴가에요
<Bluedusk_> 어제로 제 올해 공식 출근은 끝...
<Work^Seony> 계획은 세우셨어요?
<Bluedusk_> 아 물론
<Bluedusk_> 서류상으로...
<Bluedusk_> 내년에 poc 할껏 테스트 해야 할거 같아요 담주부터 사무실가서
<Bluedusk_> ...........
<chansol> 서류상으로 업무 끝이면
<chansol> 출근 안해도 되도록 해야하는데
<chansol> 실상은...
<Bluedusk_> 출근 안해도 되요
<Bluedusk_> 단지 당장 다음달이 힘들어 질거 같아서 미리 대비 하는..
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 휴가동안 하실 계획은 세우셨꾸요?
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 쉬려고 했어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그냥 집에서 뒹굴뒹굴 하시는 거에요?
<Bluedusk_> 네 원래 계획은 그거였죠
<Work^Seony> 제대로 쉬시겠네요
<ipeter> 아침부터 정신없어서
<ipeter> 아까 대화나누다 이제사 다시 들어오네요.
<ipeter> 아버지 맥미니에 일주전쯔메 vmware세일해서
<ipeter> 3만원돈인가에 제품 구매해서
<ipeter> 윈도우 설치해드렸네요.
<ipeter> 8.1이요
<ipeter> 퀄리티보고 엄청 놀랬어요.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 퀄리티요?
<ipeter> VB 우분투 설치했다가 갑자기 어느날 오류나서
<ipeter> 설정초기화(guesteddition날라감)
<ipeter> 짜증나서 vmware 구매하려고 하는데 가격이 만만찮네요.
<ipeter> 되게 스무스해요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 그래서 버츄얼박스보단 vmware 선호해요
<Work^Seony> 저는 아예 프로페셔널 버전으로 샀죠
<Bluedusk_> 전 kvm gpu passtrough 구성해볼려구요
<ipeter> 윈도우쪽 사용하는데가 버벅이거나 그런 현상도 없고
<ipeter> 진짜 완벽하게 윈도우 사용하는 느낌이ㅛ
<Bluedusk_> steam에서 게임 스트리밍 기능도 지원해준다고 하니깐
<ipeter> 저같은 경ㅇ우 i7 쿼드코어인데, 코어를 4개나  할당해줘도 약간은 렉이 있었어요.버추얼박스에서요.
<Bluedusk_> ipeter,  전 이미 집에다가 kvm 환경으로 윈도우를 올려둔게 있어서
<Bluedusk_> 윈도우 필요한일 있으면 rdp로 접속해서 써요
<ipeter> vm 괜히 구매하는게 아니더라구요. 이정도로 괜찮다면 그냥 구매해서 윈도우에서 vm에 우분투 돌릴까 생각중입니다.ㅠ
<allen_hp> vm웨어 정말 좋아요 저도 구매했는데 돈 안아깝더라고요
<chansol> http://macnews.tistory.com/2853
<chansol> 저는 vmware Fusion Pro를 9.99달러에 구매했어요
<chansol> (.....)
<Work^Seony> 저는 아마 69쯤...
<chansol> 저도 버박 쓰다 넘어갔는데 괜찮더라고요
<Work^Seony> 세일 안할 때 산거라...
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 서버 다루는 사람 입장에서 프로 버전이 좋긴 하더라구요
<ipeter> 오 맞아요. 저거 저 행사때 저도 퓨전 프로 그 가격에 구매했어요.
<ipeter> vmware 많이 사용하고 계셨군요...!
<ipeter> 근데 윈도우용은 행사 않하나요...ㅠ 가격이 비싸던걸요.
<chansol> 사실 행사보다 오류였었죠..
<chansol> 점검하다가 49.99달러에 4가 빠져서..
<chansol> 블랙 프라이데이 vmware 프로모션 사신분이 더 비싸게 산 꼴이 되었더라는 소문이…
<Work^Seony> vmware가 아주 가끔 한 번씩 저런 오류를 내더라구요
<chansol> 의도적인걸지도 모르겠어요
<chansol> vmware가
<chansol> 리얼, 페럴, 붓캠 이미지는 인식하는데
<chansol> 버박 이미지는 못가져오더라고요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아무트 ㄴ그때 페북 맥쓰사인가 거기서 글 올라와서 한 카피 구매했던게 참 다행이었어요.
<ipeter> 헐. 워크스테이션 11이 25만원 돈이네요.
<ipeter> 249불
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ipeter> 조심히 들어가세요
<Work^Seony> 네 나중에 또 뵈요
<chansol> 다음에 뵈어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> vmware에서 할인행사 또 않할까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 너무 비싸네요.
<ipeter> 25만원돈이면 거의 OS 한개 가격이네요.
<DarkCircle> 출근했다가 바로 퇴근해야 -ㅅ-
<samahui_TP> 25만원에 OS뿐아니라 PC도 한대 더 쓸수있다고 생각하면 비싸지 않아요...라고 자위해봅니다 ;;
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<samahui_TP> 밥먹고 올께요
<chansol> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<chansol> 서버가 왜 안켜지나 했더니.. 서버 관리해주는 업체 콘솔이 IE에서만 동작하네요 =_=;;;
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~즐거운 점심 되시길 ^^
<ipeter> workstation은 기업용이네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 player는 공짜고, player pro는 7만원돈 하네요.
<jason_kr_> 방금, 트위터 16o47 팔로우'했는데, 나보다 먼저 팔로우 하던 내 알던 지인들이 왜 이케 많아? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 써니님 제외, 딴 사람들은 좀 밉다.
<sebul> a
<sebul> =
<autowiz> 하하하 헤헤헤 호호호
<autowiz> 한글 공부 중입니다. ^__^
<jason_kr1> 무슨 소리여? ㅋㅋㅋ ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 학
<readytoact> ;;;
<samahui_TP> 메리크리스마스~
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 성탄되시고 행복한 휴일들 보내세요~
<jason_kr1> 미리 크리스마스~ 4 aLL
<oming> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 모두들 크리스마스 잘 보내세요~~~~
<jason_kr1> 데이트 안가요? autowiz
<autowiz> 방콕 + 작업 입니다. ㅋ
<jason_kr1> 으휴~
<jason_kr1> 할 일 없으면, 내 집으로 삼겹살 먹으러 와도 되요. 나 혼자요. 몇 일 동안~
<jason_kr1> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr1> 단, 전제조건은 '할 일 없으면' ...움트도 환영.
<autowiz> 움트야 말로 바쁘지 않을까 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr1> 알아서 하세요. ㅎ
<jason_kr1> drake_kr: 피웅~
<FriedChicken_> 끙
<chansol> 흠
<ipeter> autowiz:아니
<ipeter> autowiz: 여친에게 소박 맞으면 어쩌려구 그러셔요.
<jason_kr_> (농담입니다만) 여친보다는 진급과 연봉 !!
<ipeter> =-=
<ipeter> 역시 부가 짱이죠.
<ipeter> 冨
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 즐거운 크리스마스 되세요~
<jason_kr_> U 2~ chan sol!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr_> 귿 모닝~~
<Work^Seony> 아... 오늘부터 1주일간 학교에 사무실에 에어컨이 안나오네요
<jason_kr_> 아~
<jason_kr_> 적어도 히터를 동시에 켤 일은 없겠네요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 사무실은 히터를 킬 정도는 아니에요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-25
<super2451894> hi
<super2451894> bye
<ipeter_> hey
<ipeter_> how are you?
<ipeter_> you gonna leave?
<jason_kr_> 곧 퇴근해야죠? Work^ Seony
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> autowiz_: 아이고 오즈님 헬프쳐도 될까요?
<ipeter> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04-vsftpd/
<ipeter> 제가 서버에 저거대로 구축했는데요
<ipeter> sftp ftp
<ipeter> 근데 맨 아래 10번째 step을 하고 나서부터는
<ipeter> ssh접근이 안되네요.
<ipeter> Could not chdir to home directory /home/panjun: No such file or directory
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜹니다.
<ipeter> 어떻게 해줘야할까요?
<ipeter> autowiz:님 계시면 말걸어주세요!
<ipeter> 저 운동하고 오겠습니다..!
<autowiz_> 아이고 이제야 봤네요
<autowiz_> 피터피터님
<autowiz_> ipeter
<autowiz_> 호출
<autowiz_> 1. ls  -ald  /home/panjun
<autowiz_> 2. 텔넷접속 가능한지?
<autowiz_> 3. ssh 접속할 수 있는 다른 계정은 없는지?
<autowiz_> 4. root 로 ftp 접속 가능한지? (아마 안될거 같지만)
<autowiz_> 5. 로컬로 가서 작업 한다면 언제쯤 가능할지?    정도 되겠습니다.
<ipeter> autowiz_: 오즈님!!!
<ipeter> 이제 왔어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 밖에 엄청 춥네요
<autowiz_> 네 많이 춥더라구요
<autowiz_> 저는 공주 출장갔다왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네에?
<ipeter> 오늘요?!
<ipeter> 그게 말이되나요?
<ipeter> 공주에는 공주가 있던가요?
<autowiz_> 네 07시 부터
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 전화오고 서버 죽고 그랬었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 서버의 좋은점이
<ipeter> 원격으로 가능한거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 꼭 오늘같은날 가셔야만 했나요?
<ipeter> 하긴 근데 저도 출근했어요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 이중화 되어 있는데 , 네트웍 보안장비가 중간에서 막고있어서 ㅠ 암튼
<autowiz_> 위 작업 중이던 서버는 접속가능한 계정이 하나 밖에 없나요
<autowiz_> ?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> hadoop계정 있어요
<ipeter> 제 paju 아이디 있구요
<autowiz_> 으음 일단
<autowiz_> 디렉토리가 있는지? 그리고 권한은 맞는지 확인해봅시다.
<ipeter> 근데 /home/paju 이 계정의 chmod를 -R root root로 바꾸어버렸습니다.
<ipeter> bbbbb
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 리부팅하고나서부터는 paju 아이디로 로그인조차 안되요.
<ipeter> 어쪄죠?
<autowiz_> 뭐 다른 계정이랑 나중에 비슷하게 하면 될지도.
<autowiz_> 운영 서버인가요?
<ipeter> 이녀석 어디부터 실마리를 풀어가야하나요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 지금 돌아가고 있어요.
<ipeter> 제 개인서버입니다.
<autowiz_> 루트로 작업 할 수는 있어요?
<ipeter> root로 로그인해보라는 말씀인가요?
<autowiz_> 하둡으로 로그인해서
<autowiz_> sudo su -
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 해보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 해봐보죠
<ipeter> 잠시만요.
<ipeter> autowiz_: hadoop is not in the sudoers file
<ipeter> 이렇게 뜨네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 쩝
<autowiz_> 일단 로컬로 붙을수는 있나요?
<ipeter> 일단 지금 로컬에서 작업중입니다.
<ipeter> 어머니방에 있는 녀석 조용히 붙잡아서 제방으로 끌고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 vmware에 돌리는놈 제 놋북에 돌리는놈 둘다
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 아주 지금 똑같은 현상이네요.
<ipeter> 아놔
<autowiz_> 로컬이면 루트 로그인 안되나요?
<autowiz_> 아 막아놨나?
<autowiz_> 그러면 rescue 모드 들어가야 할거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 루트로그인은 어케하면 되죠?
<autowiz_> 로컬 gui 인가요?
<autowiz_> root 패스워드 따로 있나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> gui입니다.
<autowiz_> root 계정으로 바로 로그인 가능한가요? 패스워드는 만들었는지?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> root계정 만든거 기억이 안나네요
<ipeter> 지금gui상에는 제 계정 paju , hadoop, svn계정 로그인이 가능합니다.
<ipeter> 그리고 guest계정하구요
<autowiz_> 서버 버젼인가요?
<autowiz_> gui 라면 데탑버젼일것도 같은데요
<ipeter> 우분투 서버 14.04입니다.
<ipeter> 근데 gui설치해서 어머니가 데탑으로 쓰셔요.
<ipeter> 겉은 gui인데 속은 서버로 돌리고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 설치 cd 넣고 부팅하새요
<autowiz_> rescue 모드로 들어가셔요~
<ipeter> 부팅 usb만들어야겠네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 다른방법은없죠?
<autowiz_> 없을거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 컥
<ipeter> 서버 ios파일이 없네요
<ipeter> 다운받고 만들고 말씀드릴께요
<autowiz_> 그냥 데탑이라도 상관없을지도
<autowiz_> live 모드로 시디 부팅하고
<autowiz_> 하드 마운트 해서 작업 하면 됩니다.
<ipeter> sp
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> autowiz_: 주무셔야하는데 제가 붙잡고 있는건 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> autowiz: 리커버리 모드로 들어왔어ㅏ요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 레스큐모드가 안떠서요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아 우분투는 리커버리 모드인가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 아무튼
<autowiz> fdisk -l
<ipeter> djelfh emfdjrkdigkskdy?
<ipeter> 어디로 들어가야하나요?
<ipeter> 리커버리 메뉴에는
<ipeter> resume, clean dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<ipeter> 이렇게 있습니다.
<autowiz> root
<jason_kr_> 리커버리에서도...암호 복구는 않되요.
<jason_kr_> 안되쟎요? 오즈
<jason_kr_> 새로 설정하는 수밖에...?
<autowiz> 새로 설정할 수 는 있지요
<ipeter> 암호복구가 아니라
<ipeter> chown과 chmod를 바보같이 바꿔나서요.
<ipeter> 제 아이디 paju의 소유자와 그룹을 root:root로 해놓고
<ipeter> chmod는 rwx------로 해놨어요.
<ipeter> paju로 로그인이 안됩니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> root로 들어가서 chmod로 777만드려고 하니 read-only file system이라고 뜹니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ex.) mount  -o rw,remount  /dev/sda1  /
<autowiz> rw 로 다시 마운트 해줘야 합니다.
<ipeter> mount -o rw, remount /여기는 해당 폴더 경로 맞나요?
<autowiz> 지금  / (루트) 가 하드디스크 마운트 된거 맞나요?
<autowiz> mount     /dev/sda2    /  에서
<autowiz> 옵션만 추가 된거에요
<ipeter> 읍...제가 너무 기초가 없으니 잘 못알아들어요.
<autowiz> df /
<autowiz> 결과 써주세요
<ipeter> 일단 root@서버명 이렇게 되어있스1니다.
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> ㄴㅇㄹ
<ipeter>  /  dev/mapper/microbesus-vg-root
<ipeter>   dev/mapper/microbesus-vg-root
<ipeter> 이거 떠요
<ipeter> 저녀석을 remount해주면 되나요?
<autowiz> cat /etc/passwd | grep -i paju
<autowiz> 파주 계정 있나요?
<ipeter> paju:x:1000:1003:paju,,,:/home/paju:usr/sbin/login
<ipeter> 뜹니다
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 있네요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 있어요 그 계정..
<ipeter> 그게 제 메인 계정입니다.
<autowiz> 예 그러면   mount    -o  rw,remount    /    엔터
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ls -ald /home/paju
<ipeter> 옙
<autowiz> ls -ald /home/paju/.gvfs
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 둘다 했어요
<ipeter> 둘다 뜨는데요
<ipeter> root계정
<ipeter> drwx------ 이렇게 동일하게 되어있습니다.
<autowiz> chmod 도 바꾸신거 있으세요? chown 말고?
<ipeter> chmod는 바꾼거 같은데..
<ipeter> 일단 chown만 바꾼걸로 기억합니다.
<ipeter> root:root까지 바꾼걸로 기억해요
<autowiz> chown -R paju /home/paju
<autowiz> chown -R root:root /home/paju/.gvfs
<autowiz> ls -ald /home/paju/.cache/dconf
<ipeter> paju로 바꿨다가 다시 root:root로 바꾸나요?
<ipeter> 일단 시키는데로 궈궈하겠습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> root:root ㅡ> paju ㅡ> root:root 이 작업 맞죠?
<autowiz> 뒤에 경로가 다르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> !@#@#%!@#%
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> dconf 있나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> dconf디렉토리 있어요.
<autowiz> chown -R root:root /home/paju/.cache/dconf
<ipeter> 옙
<ipeter> done!
<autowiz> vi /etc/passwd
<autowiz> paju 계정 로그인 쉘은 뭘로 되어 있나요?
<autowiz> 해당줄 맨 오른쪽 파트 입니다.
<ipeter> sp
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 슬래쉬 usr/sbin/nologin이렇게 되어있는데요
<autowiz> .    /bin/bash 로 바꿔 주세요.
<autowiz> 점 빼고
<ipeter> 네.
<autowiz> ps   -ef   |   grep   -i   ssh
<ipeter> sp
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 빈 배쉬로 바꾸고
<ipeter> 프로세스 확인해봤는데
<ipeter> root 72 575 0 00:10 tty1 하나 뜨네요
<ipeter> 00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i ssh
<autowiz> alt + F2 눌러보세요
<autowiz> 로그인 화면 나오나요?
<ipeter> 커서만 꿈벅입니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 껐다 킬까요?
<autowiz> su - paju 해봅시다
<ipeter> 글이 안써져요
<ipeter> =_=
<autowiz> 아 alt + F1 해서
<autowiz> 돌아오고 나서요
<ipeter> pajun@서버명 돌아왔습니다.
<autowiz> exit 하고
<autowiz> 재부팅 해봅시다
<autowiz> sshd chroot 가 좀 걸리긴 한데 말이지요 이게 sftp 에만 적용되는건지 ssh 접속에도 적용되는지 모르겠네요
<ipeter_> 접속 끊겨서 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 흠...
<autowiz> 음...
<ipeter_> 일단 shutdown 시킬까요?
<autowiz> 일단
<autowiz> /etc/ssh/sshd_config 에서
<autowiz> chroot 주석 처리 합시다.
<ipeter_> 으악
<ipeter_> 전 일단만 듣고
<autowiz> 냠
<ipeter_> 바로 shutdown 시켰어요
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> shutdow -r now 쳐버렸어요.
<autowiz> 뭐 잘 될 수도 있지요
<ipeter_> 근데 오즈님때문에 엄청 많이 배웠우네요
<ipeter_> 오늘 가르쳐주신것 블로그에 긁어다가 하나하나 구글링해가면서
<ipeter_> 공부하면 엄청 배울듯합니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 일단 다시 로그인했구오ㅛ
<autowiz> pwd
<ipeter_> 근데 다시 시작하니까
<autowiz> ls -al
<ipeter_> 로그인이 안되고 바로 들어와지던걸요?
<ipeter_> 아무튼 터미널 띄운상태고
<ipeter_> root계정 상태입니다.
<autowiz> gui root 에요?
<ipeter_>  etc/ssh/sshd_config가서 주석처리 할까요?
<ipeter_> 네네 gui 에서 터미널 띄어놓고 root계정으로 있습니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 paju 계정으로 다시 로그인 해볼까요?
<ipeter_> 네 일단 다시 꺼버렸습니다.
<ipeter_> 다시 킬께요ㅕ
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 로그인 화면 건너띄고 바로 gui들어가지네요
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<autowiz> 루트로 들어가지나요?
<autowiz> 자동으로?
<ipeter_> 네네
<autowiz> 자동로그인이 켜져버렸나본데 음...
<jason_kr_> 오토 로긴'을 비활성화 시키면 되고
<ipeter_> 터미널키면 paju@서버명 욜케 뜹니다.
<autowiz> paju 계정으로 로그인 되나보네요
<ipeter_> 근데 왜 알파벳 c를 누르면 C가 거꾸로된 모양이 뜨죠?
<ipeter_> =_=
<autowiz> ls -al /home/
<ipeter_> ㄴ[
<ipeter_> 네
<autowiz> 입력기가 이상해지나 -_-;;;
<ipeter_> paju:root  /home/paju
<ipeter_> 아니요
<ipeter_> 그전부터 그랬어요
<jason_kr_> c 형상은...입력기 L10N 값이 풀렸나보네요.
<ipeter_> 문제 있기 전에도요
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> 무슨말인지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<jason_kr_> 국가/언어 설정에서 바로 잡을 수 있어요.
<ipeter_> 아..난 정말 몇개 건든거 없는데..ㅠ
<jason_kr_> 아마 키보드가 동유럽쪽 것으로 선택되어 있었나봐요.
<DarkCircle> 컴퓨터가 고장났을때 ; 난! 아무것도 건드린게 없는데! 컴퓨터가 이상해!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr_> $ locale  후 답이 뭐요?
<autowiz> 일단 어느정도는 처리가 된거 같네요
<jason_kr_> 그쵸, 일단 원하는 바는 취했죠!
<ipeter_> 네
<ipeter_> 특별히 이상한거 없는데요?
<ipeter_> ko UTF-8
<ipeter_> 얼추 다 값이 이건데..
<ipeter_> 아니 도데체 뭐가 문제였던건가요?
<ipeter_> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04-vsftpd/
<autowiz> 로케일은
<autowiz> 화면 표출이고
<jason_kr_> 그럼, ...gui 라면, 설정에가서 국가/언어 설정 바꿔주면 되겠어요.
<autowiz> 입력이 문제 일지도
<ipeter_> 이 과정의 10번 step이 악의 스텝이였어요..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> ftp 서버는 굳이 안돌려도 되는걸 왜 돌리려고 그렇게 애를 쓰시는지 ...
<ipeter_> 그러게요
<jason_kr_> 닭클, 그럼 머요?
<ipeter_> 지금 캐후회하고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 ssh 띄우면 기본세팅이 sftp
<DarkCircle> .......................................................................................................................
<jason_kr_> 나는 지금은 않쓰지만, 쓸때는 vsftp.
<jason_kr_> 아~ 나 혼자면 괘챦치만, 타인들께 공유 줄 때...썼어요. ㅎ
<jason_kr_> 풉
<ipeter_> 키보드 전환했습니다.
<ipeter_> 정상작동 확인했습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr_> c 는요? 예~
<jason_kr_> 예
<ipeter_> 네네
<ipeter_> c해결했어요
<ipeter_> 키보드 확인해보니
<ipeter_> 정말 무슨 동윺럽 키보드 였네요
<ipeter_> 어머니가 쓰시다보니
<jason_kr_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 이것저것 만지면서 많이 바뀌었나봅니다.
<ipeter_> 전 항상 제 방에서 터미널로 붙어서 해서
<ipeter_> 몰랐네요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 혹시 어머님이 동유럽어를 배우신건 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 로긴화면 암호에 c 자가 없었나봐요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 오즈~ 짱! ㅎ
<ipeter_> 그러고보니 없네요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 왜케 끊기죠
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ftp서버는 안되네요
<ipeter> 제 방에서 붙어보니..ㅠ
<jason_kr_> sftp 는요?
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 잠시만요
<ipeter> 프로세스는 떠있는데..;;;
<ipeter> sftp가 안되네요
<ipeter> 사실 ftp는 뭐 있어도 그만 없어도 그만 그냥 쓰면 보통 sftp를 쓰니..
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> usr/sbin/vsftpd 프로세스는 떠 있네요
<autowiz> sftp 접속 뭘로 하셨어요?
<ipeter> 파일질라요
<autowiz> 22번 포트로 들어간거 맞아요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> kt에서 ftp막아놓는데서 특정외부포트 xxxx해놓고 내부포트는 22맞아요
<jason_kr_> 21 아뇨?
<jason_kr_> 21 ftp 22 ssh 23 telnet
<DarkCircle> KT에선 막는 포트 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 메일포트는 막아도 FTP는 안막아요.
<ipeter> 보통 부하걸린다고 안되면 막아놓은거라고 하더라구요. ftp요.
<DarkCircle> 혹시 기관회선 쓰시는건가요?
<ipeter> 그래서 아예 iptime같은 경우에는 ftp를 위한 기타기능 설정에 ftp 포트 설정 페이지 가능한곳이 따로 존재해요.
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 일반회선이요
<DarkCircle> 가정회선인데 왜 ...
<DarkCircle> 원래 막아놓는 포트 아닙니다. KT는 1번부터 1024번까지 SMTP 포트 빼고  다 오픈합니다.
<ipeter> 넹넹. 맞아요. 원래 막아놓는 포트는 아닌데... 안되면 막아놓은 것일 수 있다고 하더라구요.. =_=
<autowiz> 공유기 NAT 설정은
<DarkCircle> 다시 알아보세요. 아마 아파트같은데 사시면 다운스트림 라우터에서 막아놨을 가능성이 크네요
<autowiz> 내부망에서는 적용안될 수 도 있어요
<ipeter> 저도 회사에서 filezilla로 붙어봤는데 안되서 iptime설정페이지에서 ftp위한 포트 따로 돌리는거 설정하고 나서부터 되더라구요.. =_=
<DarkCircle> 공유기 거쳐서 가면 공유기가 막아놨을거고 ..
<DarkCircle> 홈서버를 둔다면 공유기는 업링크에 두는게 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 홈서버에 랜카드 하나를 더 붙여놓고 매스커레이딩으로 우회해서 홈서버 다운링크에 공유기를 물려다 쓰죠.
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 어렵네요.
<DarkCircle> 라우팅이랑 방화벽은 홈서버에서 처리하시면 돼요
<ipeter> 잘 못알아듣겠어요. =_=
<ipeter> 닥클님께 많이 배워야겠네요..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 매스커레이딩 ~= 인터넷 연결 공유
<ipeter> 일단 대화 긁어다가 구글링 고고하겠습니다.
<jason_kr_> 그럼, 로그 남겨 놨다가, 이해는 다음 기회에...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 넹넹
<DarkCircle> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/
<ipeter> 잉?
<ipeter> xshell에서 ssh접속이 안되네요
<ipeter> connection closed by foreign host
<ipeter> 어라?
<ipeter> 그러고보니
<ipeter> ssh와 sftp와 포트번호가 같네요
<ipeter> 단지 외부포트번호가 틀려서 그렇지 내부포트번호는 같네요
<ipeter> 이래도 되나요?
<autowiz> 외부포트라는게
<jason_kr_> 22 죠
<autowiz> 공유기 nat 말씀하시는거 같은데
<autowiz> 같은 포트 걸리면 둘다 안되버릴거 같은데요
<autowiz> 앞에 있는거만 되던가
<ipeter> 네 맞아요
<DarkCircle> ssh를 쓰시려면 공유기에서도 22 내부 서버에서 받을 포트도  22 이렇게 설정해야죠.
<DarkCircle> 터널링 하는게 아니니까 ...
<ipeter> 공유기 NAT인데, ftp붙을땐 외부포트 23423423 내부 22
<autowiz> 그리고 sftp 는 기본적으로 ssh 서버만 켜져 있으면 됩니다.
<ipeter> ssh붙을땐 외부11111 내부 22
<ipeter> 이렇게 되네요.
<ipeter> 흠..
<DarkCircle> ftp 서비스는 끄시고 그냥 내외부 전부 22번 열어놓으세요
<jason_kr_> 23423423 ㅇ이지만, nat에서 포트 포워딩을 22로 하면 되죠?!
<ipeter> ssh도 프로세스가 떠 있는데..;';;;;;
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 그냥 포트를 닫아야겠어요.
<autowiz> nat 는 ssh 용만지정하고 sftp nat 는 잊어버리세요
<ipeter> jason_kr_: 넹넹. 그렇게 하면 22로 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 마구잡이로 howto만 외우듯이 익히셔서 나온 결과 ...
<ipeter> 그럼 파일질라에서 붙을 수 있는건가요?
<ipeter> 으읍
<ipeter> 저..먼저 들어가도 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 파일질라에서 접속하실때 ftp -> sftp 로 바꾸시고 일반접속으로 시도하시면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 먼저 들어가셔요~~ 굿잠
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ예, ipeter
<ipeter> 아이고 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 내일 더 많은 가르침 구하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 제가 오늘 너무 피곤해서 졸면서 채팅해서요..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> =_= 오늘도 근무하고 왔더니 몸이 천근만근이네요.
<ipeter> 오즈님은 강철체력
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 출장까지 다녀오셨다는데 괜찮으신가요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 그럼 내일 아침에 뵙겠습니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 수고요
<jason_kr_> 공주 어디 갔다왔어요? 대략의 위치. 시내?
<autowiz> 천안논산고속도로 본사가 남공주 톨게이트 바로 옆에있어요
<autowiz> 시내에서는 좀 거리가 있더라구요
<jason_kr_> 아~ 알아요. 내 선산이 그 곳, 일년에 최소 4회 방문.
<jason_kr_> 그래서 물었어요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 오오 이런 우연이
<jason_kr_> 뭘요? 뭘..........그만큼 남조선이 좁다는...
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보고싶어요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr_> 아~ 됐고요. (삐짐) ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 친구들도 가족들도 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr_> 일이나 쉬엄쉬엄 하셔~
<autowiz> 대구도 가고 싶고 경주도 가고싶고
<jason_kr_> 여담이지만, 회사 방문도 통행료 내죠?
<autowiz> 하와이도 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 통행료 저희 회사 후불 하이패스로 지불합니다 ㅎ
<jason_kr_> 아~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-26
<readytoact> =_=
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<autowiz_> 꺄~~~~ ㅋ
<autowiz_> 우왕우왕 피터님이다
<ipeter> 오즈님!!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋ
<chansol> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> ext3 에도 journal 기능이 있었음에도 운영중이던 서버 하나가 바보가 되서
<autowiz_> fsck 돌리는데 더 바보가 되는듯한 ㅠㅠ 아 힘든 하루가 될거 같네요
<ipeter> 고생 많으시네요.
<ipeter> 아침부터 대판 싸우네요.
<ipeter> 피멤과 피엘이
<ipeter> 요.
<chansol> 흠..
<ipeter> SI는 참 오래 있을만한곳이 못되네요.
<ipeter> 뭐 다른곳도 마찬가지겠지만요.
<ipeter> 저만 툴툴거리기가 좀 그렇네요.
<autowiz__> tool tool 맞습니다. 도구는 좋은걸로 써야 합니다.
<autowiz__> 싼건 비지떡일 뿐입니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 아니 그런 하이개그를
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<autowiz__> 덜 먹고 , 덜 쓰고 , 덜 자야  성공 합니다.
<ipeter> 쿼리 날릴께요.
<autowiz__> 고백하실려나보다 쿼리로 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 아아 오래걸리는군요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> 오늘 분명난 휴가날인데
<bluedusk> 왜 사무실에...
<bluedusk> 정신차려 보니...
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz__> 저도 에초 계회은 오늘 휴가 써서
<autowiz__> 25~28 까지 쉬는거였는ㄷ
<bluedusk> 전 오늘부터 쭉 쉬고 내년에 출근 계획 ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 저도 분명 휴가인데 사무실에 앉아있더라는... ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 전 뭐 어제도 나왔는걸요.
<ipeter> 오늘은 당연히 나오는거고..
<ipeter> 이번 주말에도 나오려구요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 번데기 앞에서 주름잡았군요. 죄송합니다~~
<samahui_TP> SI는 그래서 투입해놓으면 도망가는 사람들이 많죠. ㅜㅜ 힘내세요~
<ipeter> 아이고..제가 생색내려고 말한게 아니었는데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 죄송합니다. 사마휘님.
<ipeter> 그냥 어떻게 어찌어찌하다보니 나오게 된거예요.ㅠ
<ipeter> 쉬는게 최고죠.. =_=
<ipeter> 주말에 푹 쉬셔요..!
<samahui_TP> ipeter님도 푸욱 쉬세요
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 정리하고 들어갈꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 나중에뵈요~
<samahui_TP> 수고하세요. 점심 맛있게들 드시고요~~~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~~
<LinDol> :)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 요즘 재미있는 영화 뭐가 있을까요
<DarkCircle> The Interview
<autowiz__> 돈주고 다운 받아 볼려고 해도 볼만한게 잘 안띄네요
<ipeter> 돈주고 다운받아보시는 사이트가 어디세요?
<autowiz__> 말을 하자면 그렇다는거지요 쿨럭.
<autowiz__> 네이버 영화관도 있고
<autowiz__> 인터넷 TV 도 있고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님 우리 영화보러 갈까요?
<bluedusk> 무슨 영화요??
<bluedusk> 하아
<bluedusk> 무슨 책값이 27,000원이..ㅡㅡ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz__> 영화 좋지요
<autowiz__> 집에가서 씻고 다시 오겠습니다. ㅋ
<ipeter> 무슨 책값이요?
<jason_kr_> 무슨 책이냐믄요, "요즘 흔한" 책이요.
<ipeter> 혹시 파이썬 책 추천해주실만한것 있나요?
<jason_kr_> 컴퓨터 과학자처럼 생각하는 파이썬"은 무조건 1순위요. 그 후는 다른 책들...
<jason_kr_> https://wikidocs.net/145    그리고
<jason_kr_> https://nolboo.github.io/blog/2014/08/10/the-best-way-to-learn-python/
<jason_kr_> 위 3가지 추천합니다.
<jason_kr_> 1순위는 "컴퓨터 과학자 생각 파이썬" 또는 "파이썬 문서고"로 웹 검색해 보세요. ^^
<autowiz> 냠냠냠냠
<autowiz> 저녁들은 드셨습니까
<chansol> 네 조금 전에 먹었습니다
<chansol> autowuz님은요? :-)
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-27
<autowiz__> 안녕들하셔요~~
<autowiz__> 토요일이라 그런지 조용하네요~~
<razGon_Xch2> autowiz, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch2> autowiz__, Hello!!
<autowiz__> 우와우와 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-28
<autowiz__> 피터님 안녕하세요
<cjw6878> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr_> Good morning !!
<autowiz__> 아이고 일찍도 일어나셨습니다.
<jason_kr_> Only Monday (i got korean problem just now)
<jason_kr_> 월요일만 그래요. (장 그래?) ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 그러시군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-21
<autowiz> 아침이 밝았습니다.~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 하이~ 부비부비
<HolyKnight> 오또찡
<autowiz> 오또찡이 되는군요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오토찡 오또찡 크게 차이 아는게 아닌데 느낌은 오또상~ ㅎㅎㅎ  오지상 이 아닌걸 감사해야하나요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 중고로 구입한 그래픽카드는 드라이버 문제랑 전원 문제가 복합적으로 있었던거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 중고라서 거진 망가진거 온줄 알고 맘상했었는데 ㅠㅠ 그래도 잘 해결되서 다행이라고 생각하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요-
<ipeter> 모두들 좋은 월요일 되시나요?
<autowiz> 이번주는 금요일도 휴일이고 은근 시간이 빠르게 갈거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 꺄~ 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 성탄절은 일하는 빨간 날 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 일정표 쓰면서 금요일 일정을 잡았었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 살포시 빼고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 크리스마스때 보드타러 한번 가나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 보드 모임 만드는 건가요?
<autowiz> 사람이 더 많을지 더 적을기 적정이 살짝 되긴 합니다만.
<samahui_tp> 이번에 연휴로 이어져서 미어터질겁니다
<autowiz> 오늘부터 전신운동 들어가야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ  간만에 가족들이나 보러갈까 싶기도 하고 그렇네요
<samahui_tp> 금욜부터 볼링과 농구로 죽어라 달렸더니 전 몸살감기예요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 저...보드 탈줄은 모르지만
<ipeter> 여기계신분들 타러가시면
<ipeter> 저도 끼고 싶어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 겨울스포츠 즐겨본적 없어요.
<ipeter> 스키 + 보드 둘다요.
<autowiz> 겨울스포츠 ... 눈사람
<autowiz> 눈싸움 , 눈썰매 , 스케이트
<ipeter> 아놔
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 놋북 2개씩 쓰고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 요즘 허리가 너무 아파서
<ipeter> 정말 너무 아파서
<ipeter> 2.6키로짜리 놋북 말고 가벼운걸로(1.3키로) 하나 사려는데
<ipeter> 저 무거운 놈을 중고로 파는게 나은지
<ipeter> 아니면 그냥 두개 쓰는게 나을지 여쭤봅니다.
<ipeter> 회사에선 맥,
<ipeter> 무거운 놋북으 우분투 써서..
<autowiz> 운동으로 허리를 단련하는방법도 있습니다 ^^     두개쓰는것도 방법일거 같구요
<ipeter> 가벼운놈은 윈도우 쓰려구요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 아 진짜 아파요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 정말요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 네 진짜로 아플 수 있습니다.
<ipeter> 오즈님
<ipeter> 놋북 두개 사용하시나요?
<autowiz> 저는 노트북 가끔밖에 안써서
<autowiz> 한개만 가지고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> acer 1810T 1.3kg 입니다.
<samahui_x220FR> 최고의 겨울스포트... 따스한 방바닦에 누워 이블덥고 TV면서 과일까묵기~
<samahui_x220FR> 노트북은 다다익선... 은 아니고 저도 요즘은 두세대만 돌려요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_x220FR> 데탑 대신 노트북쓰기 시작하면... 이래저래 편한 면이 많죠
<samahui_x220FR> 점심 먹으러 댕기올께요~ 즐점등 하세요~
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3537733&cate=112787#bookmark_product_information
<autowiz> 와우 마우스 안에 들어가는 스위치도 브랜드가 있나보네요 , 마치 체리 청축 이런거 거처럼 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 일단 디자인이 흰색이라서 무척이나 깔끔하네요.
<ipeter> 아니 윈도우프로가 30만원이네요.
<ipeter> 윈도우 10 pro요.
<ipeter> free os 기기에 한카피 사려했더니...
<ipeter> 으흐흑..ㅠ
<ipeter> 그렇게 따로 따로 구매할거면
<ipeter> 설치되어 있는 놈이나, 아니면 맥으로 가는게 나을수도 있겠네요..(그래도 맥이 비싸요. 오피스 살려니...)
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 써니님? 윈도우즈 10 소프트웨어만 구입하려면 요거 사면 되나요?
<ipeter> http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Windows-System-Builder-Disc/dp/B00ZSHDJ4O/ref=sr_1_4_twi_sof_1?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1450671991&sr=1-4&keywords=windows+10
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 이건 oem이네요
<ipeter> dsp버전을 사야할까요?
<commania> 혹시 다솜입력기\
<commania> 우분투에서 사용중인 분 계세요?
<commania> 우분투에 다솜 입력기 깔았더니 터미널 ssh 접속시 한글이 다 물음표로 나오는데...
<commania> 우분투랑 우분투 그놈에 둘다 해봤는데 똑같은 문제가 있네요;;
<Seony> 저는 그냥 기본 입력기 씁니다
<commania> 오랜만에 재설치 하니
<commania> 생전 안겪던 오류들이 쏟아져나오네요@_@
<commania> 크롬브라우저는 심각한 프리징에
<commania> 아까 물음표문제도 우분투 그놈에선 아예 쉘 언어도 영어로 바꿔버리더라고요
<DarkCircle> 아마존 싸긴 싸네요 -ㅅ- 한국에서 24~27만원하는거 20만원에 팔다니 ...
<Seony> 뭔데요?
<DarkCircle> 쉬핑 비용 얹어도 싸네
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Windows-Pro-Flash-Drive/dp/B01019TDJ8/ref=sr_1_6?s=software&ie=UTF8&qid=1450674163&sr=1-6&keywords=windows+10
<DarkCircle> USB 정품
<DarkCircle> 다운로드는 10만원
<DarkCircle> ㄷ?
<DarkCircle> 아 잘못눌렀군 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> Home이 10만원
<DarkCircle> Pro는 20만원
<DarkCircle> 한국 배송도 되는군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 결제 누를뻔 ㄷㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> auto wiz:  위 링크 보니까, 마우스내부에 들어가는 PC 생각이 나네요. 그 후 어찌 진행이 되는지....?!
<JasonJang> ;
<commania> mouse-box.com
<commania> 마우스박스는 arm ap를 사용해서 리눅스밖에는 구동이 안된다는것같던데
<PotatoGim> Tegra TK1 수령했습니다!
<ipeter> 링크 걸어주신 저녀석 사면 되나요?
<ipeter> 윈도우요.
<Seony> 아뇨 아까 말씀 드렸는데요
<Seony> 저건 oem이라니깐요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 다크서클님이 또 링크 걸어주시기에...여봤습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 포테토님 안바쁘시면 귀여운 인증샷 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아마도 바쁘실거 같지만 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 학교 소프트웨어 대여 담당 부서 연락해보니
<ipeter> 윈도우즈10은 아직 없대네요.
<ipeter> 흥.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: Windows 8 받고 업그레이드 하면 안되나요?
<ipeter> 아마 학교 라이센스라서 키가 일반 키와는 다를꺼예요. 등록한 수대로 돈을 내는 그런형식인가 그럴께 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<ipeter> 그런녀석들은 업뎃이 안될꺼예요.
<ipeter> 와..10 비싸네요.
<ipeter> 프로가 30만원.
<ipeter> 그럴꺼면 그냥 맥을 갈까요.
<ipeter> 맥은 맥 office도 주는데..
<ipeter> 페이지스 넘버스...
<ipeter> 흥.
<ipeter> 그리고나서 애플 홈피가서 견적내보고 바로 창 닫아버리는 1인.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 교육 할인 받으시면 되죠
<bluedusk> DarkCircle:  옹
<bluedusk> 우리 올해 가기전에 소괴기 먹을수 있나요?
<DarkCircle> (도리)
<autowiz> 말일날 어떠신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 30일이나 31일 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전화해서 물어보니까
<ipeter> 교육할인 3만원 (10%)되네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 27만원이요.
<ipeter> 그냥 기존에 있던 8.1 홈에디션 써야겠네요....ㅠ
<lexlove> windows 10 쓸만한가요? 제 노트북 자동 업그레이드 뜨던데 아직 업뎃을 안했거든요...
<lexlove> 현재 노트북은 windows 7 입니다.^^
<JasonJang> 전 10 쓸만합디다만,  일부 몇몇 앱의 win10판이 없다는 ...ㅠㅠ (예, autocad by autodesk 등등)
<ipeter> 뭐. 이클립스, 자바, 그정도 개발 툴정도만 지원해준다면야...저는 충분할듯 싶네요.
<autowiz> 한국도미노피자(주) 사업자 이름은 DPK 였었습니다.
<autowiz> 청오디피케이(주) 로 바뀐다고 메일이 왔는데
<autowiz> 디피케이 가 뭐하는곳일까 하고 한참을 찾아보고 있는데
<autowiz> 지금보니 Domino Pizza Korea == DPK 군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그럼 windows 10으로 업그레이드 해봐야겠어요.^^
<autowiz> 다만 청오DPK 라는건 단순히 국내에서 지분율이 바뀌거나해서 그런건지 외국자본에 먹힌건지 좀 걱정이 되는상황입니다.
<autowiz> 퇴근시간이 다되갑니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 기존의 윈8을 업글하시는게...
<autowiz> 아아아 아이우에오
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~ 오랫만에 들어왔슴돠~
<samahui_x220FR> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_x220FR> 하이요~
<jun_> 이사하는날 감기까지와서 죽다 살아났습니다;;
<samahui_x220FR> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 전 주말에 열심히 달리고 죽다 살아났어요
<jun_> 어제 연차 쓰고서 20시간 가까히 잠만 잔거 같네요
<samahui_x220FR> 전 그러지도 못해서 힘들었어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 다행인건 내일과 모레 휴가~ 휴가~ 휴가~~~~~ 그리고 클스마스연휴
<samahui_x220FR> 회의 댕겨올께요~
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 다녀오세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-22
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 연말이라 일 하는둥 마는둥 그렇게 되네요...
<Work^Seony> 직원들 대부분 휴가내서 건물도 조용한게, 왠지 혼자만 일하는 느낌이고...
<lexlove> 저도 연말에 할일들 미리 해둬서 한가해요.^^
<autowiz> 아 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오늘은 되게 특별한 날입니다.
<jun_> 오늘이 특별한날이예요?
<autowiz> 홀리찡 오늘 생일 아니심?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun_> 오호~~
<jun_> 축하드립니다!!!
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 이 얼마나 끔찍하고 무시무시한 생각이니 http://pic.twitter.com/praRacmkOb
<Work^Seony> 오오 생일축하합니다
<HolyKnight> 위쳐3 숲의여인퀘중임미다....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 위쳐3 재미는 있어서 계속 하시는 거에요?
<HolyKnight> 시리 플레이로 넘어가다가 튕겼네유....
<Work^Seony> 왜 그런거 있잖아요... 난 잘 모르겠는데 남들이 명작이라니까 그런갑다 하고 따라가는거...
<autowiz> 어라 그냥 찍은건데 정말 생일?
<HolyKnight> 후자에 가깝쥬
<HolyKnight> 아니유
<autowiz> 저도 위쳐3 PC 판을 살짝 플레이를 해볼까 고민중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 미칠거 같습니다...
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 너무너무 춥습니다 ㅠㅠ ...
<autowiz> 몸도 마음도 춥습니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그래픽카드 성능 괜찮으면 꼭 해보세요..
<HolyKnight> 본녀 겜 불감증에 걸린거 아닌가싶네유
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사람에 따라서는 재미없을 수도 있어요..
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘 겜불감증에 걸린 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 게임을 제일 열심히 할때가 20대 초반이었던거 같은데 3가지 정도의 게임을 돌아가면서 시간날때마다 하는데
<autowiz> 어떤때인가 일주일 정도 여가시간이 많아지면서 게임 플레이시간이 각각 두배정도로 늘었더니
<autowiz> 게임이 전부다 재미가 없어져서 일주일정도 게임을 끊어야 했었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 저는 왠만해서는 대부분 재밌게 하는 편이거든요..
<autowiz> 독서와 명상등 금겜 생활을 조금 하시면 , 어느순간 게임하고픈 맘이 스믈스믈 올라오다가 갑자기 활활 불타오를때가 올것으로 사료되옵니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데스티니 400시간, 위쳐3 100시간, 등등... 보통 한 번 시작하면 하나의 게임만 계속 해요
<Work^Seony> 엔딩 볼 때까지 하는 편이긴한데, 요즘 갑자기 걍 게임 자체가 하고싶다는 생각이 안드네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 가끔 그럴때가 있는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> HolyKnight, 축하드려요.^^
<Work^Seony> 이번 폴아웃4도 벌써 85시간째 플레이 중이네요..
<Work^Seony> 문제는... 이거 끝나면, 아직 손도 안대본 게임이 3개나 더 있다는 점이에요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ함당.
<autowiz> 해야할 게임이 많다는건 ... 뭐랄까 행복하면서도 답답한 심정일거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 암튼 게임불감증 때문에 요즘 LDAP 서적 읽고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서론만 읽고 바로 프로그래밍하려는 이 성급함 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220575036844
<autowiz> RFC 도 안 읽고 프로그래밍 할려는 무대포 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 무대포 ? 무대뽀? 무대포? 무대뽀? 뽀뽀?  뽀뽀??!!    ^_^  므흣 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 미쳤꾼! ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 아..오즈님의 개그.
<ipeter> 사랑입니다.
<samahui_x220FR> 홀리님 생일 축하해요~
<samahui_x220FR> 게임... 전 시간없어서 자꾸 처음만 해보고 넣어놨더니 ... 이게 불감증이 되었어요
<samahui_x220FR> 끝내지 못할거 하고 싶지 않아! 라는 마음이 강하네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 원래 게임이란 튜토리얼 끝나면 봉인하는 것이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 봉인했다가 가끔 ... 추억돋을때 하면 꿀잼이긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 오래되면 싫던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나마 영화는 좀 괜찮습니다
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 응?
<ipeter> 홀리님 생일이신가요.
<ipeter> 축하드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 아니라고 하신거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 전 영화건 게임이건 다시봐도 혹은 좀 시간이 지나고 봐도 봐줄만한데... 한번 하던 게임 특히 난해한 액션겜 같은건 다시 하기 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 저두요.  아니, 게임을 여러번 하는 자체를 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 하다 말면 ... 세이브 있어도... 앞 내용이 가물거려서 좀 밍숭맹숭하고... 세이브가 없으면... 했던 곳 다시 깨는 그 지루함이 손놓게 만들어주더라고요
<autowiz> 여기서 제가 말을 했었는지 모르겠는데
<autowiz> 인텔에서 벤치마크 프로그램에 자기네 CPU 가 아니면 점수를 적게주는 코드를 넣었다는 말이 나왔었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐..
<autowiz> 좀 지난일이었던거 같기는 합니다만. 일단 사실인지 아닌지 명확히는 모르겠으나 , 사실이라치고
<autowiz> 소스코드검사를 했는데 못찾은건지 , 소스코드는 없었던건지, 교모하게 피해갔는지...   어쨋거나 인텔이 정말 그랫다면 이건뭐 거의 폭스바겐 출력:배출가스 비율조작이랑 비슷한 사건아닌가 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데 뭐 사실 씨퓨하면 인텔이 압도적일텐데 의미가 있을까 싶네요
<autowiz> 벤치마크 프로그램에 인텔이 CPU 밴치하는 부분을 납품? 했는데 자기네 CPU 에 가산점을 주도록 했다는 말이 있더라구요. 그래서 AMD 가 평가절하 되면서 매출이 급감했다고
<Work^Seony> 점수 잘나와도 어차피 인텔 쓸 사람은 인텔만 쓰잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> AMD 가 인텔보다 가성비가 좋았던 시절이 종종 있었드랬지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 사수였던 사람도, 서버에는 절대 amd 안쓰거든요
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 콘솔겜게 같이 개당 단가가 중요한 기계는 무조건 amd 박죠
<autowiz> 그렇긴 한데 AMD 사 가 매출이 너무 줄어서 망할지도 ...
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  라데온 아직 그런대로 잘 나가지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨 클라우드 쓰는 두 명이 동시에 튕겼다들어오는군요...
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨 클라우드는, 좀 뭐랄까... 클라이언트가 불안한거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 서피스 프로에 우분투 설치가 가능한가보네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 아이패드보다 서피스에 우분투 깔아쓰는게 나을듯 싶군요...
<autowiz> 아이패드에도 리눅스 설치가 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 아이패드에는 안되구요
<Work^Seony> 서피스 프로에요
<autowiz> 아하
<ipeter> 써니님 서피스프로 구매하신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨. 왜요?
<ipeter> 서피스 프로에 리눅스 설치 말씀하신거 같아서요.
<ipeter> 밥먹고 오느라 이제 대답했습니다.
<ipeter> 으..아무래도 전 놋북 지르자!라고 결정 내린것 같아요..
<ipeter> 써니님은 언제쯤 한국 오시려나요?
<autowiz> 사마휘 님이 어지간한건 그냥 지르면서 사는게 맞다고 하셨는데 , 그말씀이 맞는거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 지름은 진리 입니다
<samahui_tp> 우선 지르고 후회하는게 안사고 후회하는 것보다 났습니다 ~
<autowiz> 그냥길과 지름길이 있는데, 어디로 가시겠습니까?
<autowiz> 당연히 지름길로 가야합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 서피스도 윈도우 들어간 고급 패드이니 우분트 돌아가겠죠 ... 대부분의 윈도우패드는 우분트 돌아가더라고요
<JasonJang> 일전에 PC 내장형 마우스 진행이 어떤가~ 궁금했는데... mouse-box.com 으로 답을 받았고
<JasonJang> 오늘 기사를 보던 중 PC 내장형 키보드 기사가 있네요?! (아직 보기 전, 제목만 인용)
<JasonJang> http://techholic.co.kr/archives/45693
<sungyo> .
<jun_> 올해 크리스마스때는 뭘 해야하나...고민이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭘 딱히 할려고 하시나요 . 그냥 집에서 집밥 먹어~~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님 그렇게 말하고 혼자서 여친느님과 데이트 궈궈
<ipeter> 너무하시는거 아닙니까.
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그렇지 않습니다.
<jun_> 고기 드시려구요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 고기는 오늘 먹습니다. 회사 회식입니다.
<autowiz> 이번주 제 일정은
<autowiz> 월화수목목목목 이며
<autowiz> 다음주 일정은
<autowiz> 월화수목금금금 입니다. 감사합니다.
<jun_> .......
<ipeter> ......
<ipeter> 거짓말.
<ipeter> 그리고 여친과 몰래 데이트.
<ipeter> 꿀잼.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 근거없는 유언비어 배포는 유죔
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 이런 KT 이 나쁜놈들은 위성이랑 위성 라인이나 대한민국에 반환 해야 하지 않나 싶습니다 ....
<autowiz> 국가차원에서 차압이라도 해야하는거 아닌지 ㅠㅠ  KT 그룹 연매출이 수천억인데 나쁜짓하면서 잘먹고 잘사는꼴 보는거 되게 거슬리네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 무슨 나쁜짓을 했는데요?
<autowiz> 통신위성 외국에 팔아먹었다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 그거 옛날에 들은 거 같네요
<lexlove> 중국회사에 헐값으로 넘겼다고 하던데 몇백억짜리를 몇억에.. 중국회사 사장은 한국사람이래요.
<HolyKnight> Http://www.okky.kr/article/307112
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 앞머리까고 정장입고;;;;ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진짜 뭔 군대인지...
<lexlove> 사장님이 군대출신일수도...
<lexlove> 몇년전에 다니던 회사 사장님이 64출신이었는데 사장님 오시면 전 직원이 하던 일을 멈추고 일제히 일어서서 인사해야했어요
<Seony> 그래서 제가 개인적으로 군간부 출신들 별로 안좋게 봅니다...
<Seony> 아래직원을 진짜 자기 아래라고 생각하거든요...
<lexlove> 하라고 하면 무조건 해야하구요..
<Seony> 으으 끔찍하네요..
<lexlove> 그 전직장에 대령으로 제대하신 분이 상사로 오셔서 제가 나름 트레이닝이 됐었나봐요.
<Seony> 진짜 한국 돌아가지말아야지..
<lexlove> 일단 지시가 내려오면 의문점이 들더라고 일단 "네. 알겠습니다." 한 후에 질문해야함..ㅋ
<lexlove> 네는 가능한 짧게 해야해요.
<Seony> 걍 진짜 군대식이네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그랬더니 사장님이 막 좋아하셨어요. 대답을 잘한다고
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저는 슬펐어요. 내가 이렇게 트레이닝이 됐구나 싶어서요
<lexlove> 여자입장에서 아무리 그래도 여자들보다는 나아요.ㅎㅎ 여자들 세계가 더 무서워요.~
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요.
<lexlove> 지금 회사는 저만 여자에요. 완전 편해요.
<Seony> 저는 째끔 알죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아니 두발제한
<ipeter> 빵터지다 못해서 입가리고.
<ipeter> 렉스러브님도 여자시군요.
<ipeter> 저도 여자 할까요 써니님.
<ipeter> 아무도 저를 모르는데..
<ipeter> 흠...
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저도 걍 남자로 있을걸 그랬나요?^^
<jun_> 저도 여자로..?? 한다고 하면.. autowiz 형이 절 무진장 때리겠죠..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오즈님은 저를 패고 싶을겁니다.
<lexlove> 다들 여자가 되길 원하시는 군요. 제가 오래 살아봐서 아는데 여자 별로 안좋아요. 걍 남자로 사세요.^^
<ipeter> 저를 보았거든요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 렉스님은 모두 남자에 여자라서 편하신가요..?
<ipeter> 저는 모두 여자에(거의 모두) 전 남자거든요.
<lexlove> 네 아주 만족하고 있어요
<ipeter> 전 불편하던데요..
<jun_> 남자라서, 여자라서 불편하다기보단..... 헬조선이라서 힘든게 아닐까요..???
<Seony> 홍일점은 편한데, 청일점은 불편하죠
<ipeter> 화장실도 꼭 한번 더 확인해보고 들어가고...
<lexlove> ipeter, 토닥토닥~
<ipeter> 쉬는장소에가서 있어도 불편하고..
<jun_> ipeter: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 금남의 구역에 계시잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여자들끼리는 앞에서 웃고 뒤에서 뒷담화를 하는데 적응이 안되요..
<ipeter> lexlove: 심각하게 공감합니다.
<ipeter> 말한번 잘못. 행동한번 잘못했다가는 별에별 소문이 다납니다.
<ipeter> jun_: 그렇긴해도 좀 그래요...ㅠ
<lexlove> 왜그랬을까를 너무 심도있게 분석하죠. 실상 아무짝에도 필요하지 않는 일들을 말이죠
<ipeter> 예를들어.. 오! 수영씨 안녕~ 이렇게 인사만해도 그 다음날 "저오빠 수영언니에게 관심있는거 아냐?!"
<HolyKnight> 의도를 깊이 생각하시는거군유
<ipeter> 그냥 인사도 안녕하세요.(무뚝뚝) 이게 최곱니다.
<ipeter> 에휴..
<lexlove> 제가 왜 여자들 틈에서 힘들까 고민해본 적이 있어요. 결론을 어릴때 저만 여자고 남자들 틈에서 놀았어요. 자치기, 비석치기, 딱지치기, 구슬치기 등 그래서 남자들이 더 편한가봐요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 렉스님 홀나님 근처 오시면 맛집으로 뫼시겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오시면 기별주세요.
<ipeter> 렉스님 멋쨍이.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 비석치기라닠ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ipeter, 어디 사세요?
<Seony> 넘 멀텐데...
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 가실때 저도 연락 주세요 피터님한테 한턱 같이 얻어먹게요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사는건 paju이고
<lexlove> 사실 기대도 안했어요.
<ipeter> 근무지는 신촌 모 금남구역입니다.
<ipeter> 그 근처 오시면 기별주세요.
<ipeter> 오즈님은 여친 냅두고 저 만나주시는겁니까?
<Seony> ipeter: 나중에 엔젤 아줌마랑 같이 갈께요 ㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: 당연히 오셔야죠.
<lexlove> 호옥시~ 가게되면 연락드릴게요.
<ipeter> 좋은곳으로 뫼시겠습니다.
<Seony> 오오 맛난거 얻어먹겠군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 엔젤 아주머니 저희학교 한국어학당으로 오면 참 좋을텐데요.
<lexlove> Seony, 한국오실때 ipeter님 근처에서 모임을..... 쿨럭~
<ipeter> Seony: 당연히 쏴야죠. 오시면 바로 연락주세요.
<ipeter> 헙
<jun_> 음... 저는 신촌가서 먹은게 멕도날드랑 버거킹밖에 없는거 같네요;;;;;ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 사마휘님에게 취업시켜달래야지..
<ipeter> 신촌에 스시부페 괜찮은곳도 있고..
<ipeter> 뭐 이곳저곳 적응해가는 중입니다.
<ipeter> 워낙 회를 좋아해서요.
<jun_> 스시부페요..??? 얼마예요?
<lexlove> 오~ 스시!! 안간지 너무 오래됐어요.
<ipeter> 학생대상이라 좀 저렴해요.
<ipeter> 스시부페가 아니라 초밥부페군요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<jun_> 쿠우쿠우..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스시는 하와이에서 매 끼니마다 먹으니, 제가 가면 다른데로 부탁드려요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 고기집에가요.
<ipeter> 삼겹살..ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 스시가 초밥아녀요?
<ipeter> 캠핑분위기나는 삼겹살집이 있습니다.
<ipeter> 스시는 회 아닌가요?
<Seony> 외국애들은 회도 스시, 초밥도 스시라고 해요
<Seony> 김밥도 스시라고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 글쿠나..
<lexlove> 광양으로 이사온 후에는 회집에 잘 안가요. 여기는 회를 배달해요.
<lexlove> 얼마전에 여수에 있는 블로그 맛집에 가서 회를 먹었는데 별차이를 못느끼겠더라구요.
<ipeter> 아하..!!
<ipeter> 회...ㅠ 느므 좋아요.
<ipeter> Seony: 몰랐어요...ㅠ
<lexlove> 옆테이블에 앉은 가족들은 DSLR카메라로 막 찍던데 말이죠
<ipeter> 아. 맛집가고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 렉스님은 근무지가 어디신가요?
<Seony> 뭐 서양애들이야 뭐가 뭔지도 잘 모르고, 그게 왜 맛있는줄 모르고 먹으니깐요...
<ipeter> 오즈님은...그곳.
<ipeter> 써니님은 그곳.
<lexlove> 조경회사에 다녀요. 이제 5개월차~
<ipeter> 헐. 근데 이 아얄씨에..!?
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 미스테리죠?
<lexlove> 얼마전에 갔던 여수 군산횟집 http://blog.naver.com/afaf22af?Redirect=Log&logNo=220572360046
<ipeter> 뭐 남는자리 있으면 기별주세요.
<ipeter> 이직 고려해보겠습니다.
<lexlove> 이직?
<ipeter> 여기서 맨날 징징대잖아요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님 취업시켜주세요.
<ipeter> 오즈님 빈자리 있나요.
<ipeter> 맨날 징징댔는데 모르셨군요.
<ipeter> 더징징대야하나.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 네 몰랐어요.^^
<ipeter> 쾌지나징징나네...외치고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 앗 퇴근시간이에요. 내일 다시 올께요~~~
<lexlove> 미스테리녀는 갑니다.^^;
<ipeter> 넵
<ipeter> 들어가세요!!
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> 가시고 나면 더 징징대야지..
<ipeter> 으허허허허허
<ipeter> 저도 퇴근할께요!
<ipeter> 집에가서 로그인하겠습니다!
<ipeter> 역시 렉스님만 관심있었어...
<ipeter> 제가 간다해도 아무도 관심도 없군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 으흐흑(오열)
<Seony> 들어가세요
<ipeter> 네네-
<ipeter> 수고하세요!
<jun_> 퇴근시간이다보니 상사 눈치보느라 잠시 눈동자 굴리고 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 조심히들어가세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 간줄 알았죠!!!!!
<ipeter> jun_: 님 인사 받으려고 기다리고 있습니다!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 하하하;;;
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다!
<jun_> 수고하셨습니다~
<ipeter> 저녁에 편히 쉬세요!
<ipeter> 진짜 들어가보겠습니다-
<jun_> 저도 들어가 보겠습니다. 이사짐을 아직 다 풀질 못해서;;;;;
<jun_> 모두 편안한 밤되세요~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3967743
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-23
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~~
<jun_> 즐거운 수요일입니다!!!! 맞나..?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 수요일 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 날씨가 이상하게 따스하군요. 비도 내렸으니 추워져야 정상인데 참으로 묘하네요
<jun_> 그러게요... 비가 오긴 왔는데..춥진 않더라구요
<jun_> 이제 곧 회의들어가시겠네요?? ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 회의 없어요
<samahui_TP> 오늘부터 휴가 입니다만 자료 갖으러 왔어요
<samahui_TP> 슬슬 들어갈겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우와~
<jun_> 오늘부터 크리스마스 쭉 휴가신가보네요?
<samahui_TP> 넵
<jun_> 오호~~~ 사마휘님 메리크리스마스 되세요~
<samahui_TP> 5일짜리 알찬 휴가죠
<samahui_TP> 메리크리스 마스 입니다 ~ 즐거운 성탄 되세요 ~~~
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 자료 다 받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 나중에뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> 방금 출근했습니다.
<jun_> 와~ 9시30분까지 출근이신가봐요?
<ipeter> 뭐...출근 시간은 조금 자유로워요.
<ipeter> 원칙대로 하면 9시인데,
<ipeter> 지키는 사람 없습니다...;;;;;
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 보통 9시 반에서 10시 사이에 출근해요.
<jun_> 그래도 파주에서 신촌까지면... 일찍 나오셔야겠네요?
<ipeter> 버스로는 보통 1시간 20분 걸려요.
<ipeter> 근데 요즘 방학해서 버스를 타도 10분정도 단축되는듯 싶어요.
<Work^Seony> 흐 한시간 20분이라...
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하고 집에가서 씻고 냉장고를 부탁해 다 보고날 시간이군요
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 미워요.
<ipeter> 써니님.
<ipeter> 흥.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 냉부 이번에 웃기던데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 그래요?  이따 가서 봐야지
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 냉부가 뭐에요???
<jun_> 냉장고를부탁해 예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아하~
<jun_> 슈가맨도 재밌다더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 이번에 강성이랑 정재욱 편이라던데 기대가 되네요
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: ㅋㅋㅋzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ????? 왜? Http://pic.twitter.com/WOvy18xCAA
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 사용자가 해당 국가에서는 볼 수 없게 해놓았다네요.
<jun_> 저도 그렇게 뜨네요
<ubuntunewbie> 안녕하세요.
<ubuntunewbie> 우분투와 리눅스를 새로 배우는 사람입니다.
<ubuntunewbie> 찾다 찾다 못 찾아서 질문 좀 드리러 들어왔습니다.
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ubuntunewbie> 현재 우분투 14.04.03을 가상머신에 설치했습니다. 버전 체크 명령어 중 uname -a 를 사용하면 실제 버전이 안나타나고 #26~14.04.1_ubuntu 이런식으로 나오는데 읽는 법을 잘 몰라서요. 앞에 숫자가 뜻하는 게 차례대로 업데이트 된 숫자를 말하는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 그 숫자는 커널 버전입니다
<Work^Seony> 우분투 배포판의 버전 숫자를 보시려면 cat /etc/lsb-release 명령어를 이용하세요
<ubuntunewbie> 아 커널 버전이군요. 말씀하신 lsb-release로는 확인해봤습니다. 4 가지 버전 확인 하는 명령어가 있어서 다 해봤는데 유독 uname -a가 다르게 나와서요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 퇴근 한 시간 전..
<Work^Seony> 지겹네요...
<ubuntunewbie> 바쁘신데 알려주셔서 감사합니다~
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을요...
<ipeter> 오늘은 특별히 무슨 계획이 있으신지요?
<Work^Seony> 집에 가서 냉부 보면서 폭풍섭취 해야죠
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 끝나면... 아마도 게임 고고씽?
<Work^Seony> 내년 1월부터 공부 시작하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 내년 1월이... 멀게 느껴지지 않아요...ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 몇 주 안남았죠...
<ipeter> 흠..내년부터 공부하신다는 이야기군요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사실 지금도 사무실에서 책 읽고있긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 책은 읽지만 공부는 하지 않는다 랄까... ㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 눈감고 있지만 자지 않았다랑 똑같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런 셈이죠 ㅎㅎ  술은 마셨지만 음주운전은 하지않았다 역시... ㅋ
<ipeter> 혹시 영문책 읽으시나요
<ipeter> 한글본 읽으시나요.
<ipeter> 영어좀 가르쳐주세요
<Work^Seony> 한글로 된게 있었으면 좋겠네요...
<ipeter> 헐..ㅋㅋㅋ 죄송합니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 보통 미국책들이, 정말 읽기쉬운 문장으로 적혀있어서 그래도 좀 수월한 편이죠..
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 기술 서적이나 교과서 같은 책들..
<Work^Seony> 소설책 같은건 읽어보려고 했는데 안되겠더라구요
<Work^Seony> LDAP 책 읽는데 870페이지나 되서...  좀 스트레스 받네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 손에 쥐는순간 스트레스 받을듯 싶네요
<ipeter> 밥먹고 오느라 이제 봤습니다.
<HolyKnight> Ldap?
<autowiz> 아흑 아흑 어제오늘은 나쁜일이 많네요
<autowiz> 기분도 쳐지고 몸도 쳐지고
<Seony> 회사에서요?
<autowiz> 회사일도 있고 게이적인 일도 있고 그렇네요
<Seony> "게이" 적인 일요?
<autowiz> 개인적인 푸흡 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 양성애자이긴 하지만 게이는 절대 아닙니다 ㅠㅠ 잉?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼, 고생 많으시네요...
<lexlove> 게이적인 일 <- 확 들어오네요.ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 어맛!
<ipeter> 두근~했는데...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아쉽네요(?)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님은 퇴근하셔서 즐거운 오후를 보내고 계신가요?
<Seony> 오타라고 하기에는 다소 좀 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 티비 보고 게임 한 판 하고 왔어요..
<Seony> 맥포트에서 MacVim 빌드하는데 에러나네요...
<ipeter> 아..부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘은 저도 그냥(?) 일찍 퇴근하고 싶네요.
<lexlove> 저도 집에 가고 싶어요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 농담아니고 저 남자한테 두번이나 고백 받았습니다 허허헛
<autowiz> 하지만 저 위에 글은 오타가 맞습니다. ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐... 두번이나...
<Seony> 어떤 의미에서 능력자시네요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 여자한테 고백 받아 보고 싶습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저는 동성에게 고백을 받아본 적은 없지만 술주정으로 키스하시는 분께 당한 적이 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove>  '나는 이성애자구나.'라는 사실을 그때 깨달았어요. >.<
<lexlove> 그 뒤로 술자리에서 그여자분 옆에는 절대 앉지 않았어요. 저말고도 몇명 더 당했더라구요.
<Seony> 이 역시 어떤 의미에서 부럽네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<lexlove> Seony, 기분이 드러웠어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아무래도 당사자께서는 그렇겠죠...
<lexlove> 다른 의미로 보면 동성애자들은 이성과 키스하면 그런 기분이겠죠?
<ipeter> 제가 남자와 키스당한걸 상상해보면....
<ipeter> 렉스럽님의 심정을 이해할 수...있...겠....군요...
<ipeter> ...(...)
<ipeter> !@#$!$^$%&$%^&@#$%!&&&#^%*$&^%
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 10년이 지났는데도 잊지를 못하고 있어요.
<autowiz> 제가 잊게 해드리겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 또 다른 10년의 악몽인가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 허억 ....      ㅠㅠ  그럴려나요?
<lexlove> 하하하하하
<lexlove> 맞네요. 악몽은 악몽으로 잊어야.....
<autowiz> 제가 렉스님 앞에서 피터님과 키스하는 모습을 보여드리.....  이건 도움이 아니라 고문이겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> DDR 4가 나왔네요 PC 도 최대메모리 64GB 지원도 시작됐고
<autowiz> 조만간에 PC 한대 사고 싶습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 사고싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 라즈베리파이가 걍 아무 이유없이 오작동하네요
<Seony> 아톰피씨 하나 꺼내야하나
<autowiz> http://shop.danawa.com/virtualestimate/?controller=estimateMain&methods=index&marketPlaceSeq=16&sharedId=racingeg&folderSeq=0&sharedSns=Y&productSeqList=2813615,1893277,1685015,3247654,3000657,2494622,2227403,2619022,3458343,2891115,3450246,2690285&shareYN=Y&quantityList=1,1,4,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&logger_kw=estimate_pop
<Seony> 터미널에서 쓰는 아얄씨 클라이언트가 딱 하나 안좋은게, 이런 웹주소를 복붙하기가 곤란하네요
<autowiz> 거의 200나오네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 조금 있으면 4GHz 대 cpu 가 나오는군요 와우
<autowiz> http://is.gd/lbz2Ao
<Seony> 음... 제 맥프로를 다운시키는 주범이 IRC클라이언트인거 같아서, weechat을 써보니까 실제로 한 번도 다운된 적이 없었거든요...
<lexlove> 와 좋다~ 집에 있는 제  컴터는 글쎄 윈도우 USB 설치가 안되더라구요. 시모스 암만 뒤져봐도 설정이 아예 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아얄씨 클라 뭘 써야하나
<autowiz> USB 설치를 직접하실려구요? 그냥 공대남자 하나 주워다 빵사주면 감사합니다 하고 USB 들고 갈텐데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> <--- 공대여자
<lexlove> 제 주변에는 설치해주는 공대남자는 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 네 그래도 결과는 똑같습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz님이 아직 lexlove님을 모르셔서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz: 제 기억으로는 전산학 석사까지 하신 분입니다...
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 제 친구 공대남자는 절 귀찮게 안하고 본인이 직접 설치하는 정도에요.
<autowiz> 오오 석사 +_+
<Seony> 며칠 전에 미군부대에서 네트워크 엔지니어로 일하는 한국사람을 만났는데,
<lexlove> 그래봐야 조그마한 조경회사 사무원인걸요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 못하는거랑 안하는거는 다르다고 누가 그러셔 가지고 ^^
<Seony> 딱 봐도 시장에서 떡복기 팔게생긴 아주머니께서 네트워크 엔지니어라고 해서 참 신기했어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 문제는 저에게 있죠. 어떻게 제 컴터를 남에게 맡겨요. 내가 직접 만져줘야지요.
<lexlove> 내 스탈로 설치~
<autowiz> 사람을 겉보기만으로 판단하면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그치만 저도 어느정도는 그런 선입견이 있더라구요
<autowiz> 첫눈에 저사람은 덕후다. 변태다, 괴짜다, 실력자다, 등등
<autowiz> 당연히 맞을때도 있고 틀릴때도 있습니다. 그래서 혼자만 조용히 생각하다가 나중에 좀 확실해지면 표출을 할때도 있고
<autowiz> 오늘같은날은...   따뜻해 지고 싶습니다.   어흑어흑 너무 춥습니다.
<lexlove> 저는 참 일반인처럼 생겼어요.
<lexlove> 쓰고 나니 이상하네요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아톰씨퓨 달린 미니 피씨가, 19v에 3.42A면 65W란 소린데 생각보다 전기를 많이 먹네요
<autowiz> 전혀 이상하지 않습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이럴거면 걍 동급의 코어2듀오 달린 놋북을 쓰는게 나을 거 같군요
<autowiz> max 라서 cpu 로드가 적으면 15W 20W 정도 먹을껍니다.
<Seony> 아... max군요...  코어2듀오라면 minimum일 때 전기를 더 많이 먹겠군요
<autowiz> 아 PC 구나 PC 는 30W ~ 60W 정도
<Seony> pc긴한데, 상당히 작습니다
<Seony> 음 아 고민되네..
<Seony> 아톰에 박힌 하드는 죽었네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 자료는 괜찮을까요?
<Seony> 오랫동안 안쓰던거라 괜찮아요
<Seony> 걍 놋북으로 서버 돌려야겠네요
<Seony> 지금은 없어진 소니 바이오 놋북 하나 있거든요
<Seony> 코어2듀오 박힌...
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근해요~
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다. 들어가세요~~
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3980219
<autowiz> 헬조선 어디 가겠습니까? ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 여러분 24시간 뒤에는 미래의 배우자님들이 모텔에서 폭격당하는 날입니다 그럼
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-24
<lexlove> 크리스마스 이브에요.^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 굿모닝 에브리원 ....
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요ㅕ?
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> 오랫만에 도서관에르르 갔는데
<ipeter> 예쁜 처자 여전히 일하네요.
<ipeter> 아무래도 알바가 아니라 직원인거 같아요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 둑흔
<ipeter> 근데 그녀는 차도녀예요.
<ipeter> 사람들이 하도 쳐다보는걸 알아서인지
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 냉정하게 답하고 행동해요.
<ipeter> 아...둑흔
<ipeter> 둑흔둑흔
<ipeter> 오늘은 박범신씨의 주름이라는 책을 빌렸습니다.
<lexlove> ipeter, 나는 그대를 사랑합니다. 뭐 이런 책은 없던가요?
<ipeter> lexlove: 찾아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 그런책 많을듯 싶어요.
<ipeter> 여학생들이라서 그런지 책 많이 읽고
<ipeter> 그래서 책 정말 많습니다.
<ipeter> 시스템도 손에 꼽을 만큼 정말 잘되어있구요.
<ipeter> 정말 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<HolyKnight> 오호
<HolyKnight> http://m.pressian.com/m/m_article.html?no=132030
<ipeter> 큰일이네요.
<ipeter> 석유값 내려서 그냥 퍽하면 자차끌고 다녔는데
<ipeter> 어디선가는 안좋은일이 있군요.
<lexlove> 그렇군요. >.<
<autowiz> 아아
<autowiz> 이이
<autowiz> 유유
<ipeter> 뭥미?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 식사 맛있게 하세요!
<ipeter> 먼저 먹는건 아니지만..미리 인사 드립니다.
<autowiz> 벌써 점심시간 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 다가오네요.
<HolyKnight> http://mnews.joins.com/article/19292439
<lexlove> 삼성을 사람으로 비유한다면 인기남, 대세남 이런 뜻일까요?
<HolyKnight> 그런가유
<autowiz> 제 개인 취향은 150~155 정도 되는 아담하고 귀여운 여성입니다.
<autowiz> https://gma.yahoo.com/tornadoes-storms-hit-south-midwest-leveling-homes-causing-000158244--abc-news-topstories.html#
<autowiz> 미 남부지역(미시시피등지) 토네이도 강타 .. 라는군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 출퇴근을 영어권에서는 뭐라고 말하나요? 사전에나오는식으로 leave the office, leave work, get off work, come[go] home from work 이런걸 쓰는지 .. 다른뭔가가 있는지 알려주실분 계신가요?
<ipeter> autowiz: 아니, 여친 있으면서 150-155 큐티사이즈 여성분이 취향이라니.
<ipeter> 욕심쟁이십니다!!!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 오즈님에 비하면 좀 차이가 많이나는 차이 아닌가요?>
<autowiz> 저도 키가 작아서요 하하하핫
<lexlove> 150-155면 같은 여자가 봐도 귀여워요.^^
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 맞아요. 딱 큐티사이즈. ㅠㅠ 정작 싱글입니다. 렉스님 주변에 참한 여자분 없으신가요?
<lexlove> han9k, 안녕하세요.^^
<han9k> 네 반갑습니다. lexlove님
<han9k> 오랫만에 들어와봅니다.
<lexlove> ipeter, 참한 여자는 없고 참한 남자들만 있어요
<ipeter> lexlove: 님 블락. 쾅.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 장난이예요.
<ipeter> 그냥 연말연시에 한번 여쭤봤습니다-
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래도 섭섭한건 어쩔 수 없지요.
<ipeter> 찌릿-
<ipeter> 후훗.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ipeter, 연말연시라는 말이 심금을 울리네요. 왠지 짠하고
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 연말연시라.... 어느순간 보니 연말이고 어느순간 보면... 새해가 되어 있겠죠..?
<ipeter> 네..짠하네요.
<ipeter> (훌쩍)
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ?? 잉? 잉?
<lexlove> 연말연시에 애인도 없고 소개받을 사람도 없고~
<jun_> autowiz: 오즈형~ 안녕하십니까~
<autowiz> 준하이
<jun_> lexlove: 광양에는 아는사람이....
<jun_> lexlove: 없는건 아니지만...
<autowiz> lex님도 저처럼 외로우시구나 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> autowiz: 형 저도 외로워요~
<lexlove> 몬가 오해가 있으신듯 합니다.
<lexlove> ipeter님이 그렇다는 거에요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래? 준 우리 외로운 사람끼리 뽀뽀나 할까?
<jun_> ... 사양하겠습니다
<autowiz> 아 .. ㅋㅋ 로그를 좀 뒤지고 오겠습니다.
<lexlove> autowiz, 제 말에 아.. 하신거겠지만 왠지 jun_님 말에 아.. 한것처럼 보여요.^^;
<autowiz> 허얼 ... 그러면 안되는데요 준이랑 저랑은 이루어질 수 없는 사이 입니다.
<lexlove> 네네 믿을게요...
<autowiz> lex 님께 jun 님을 양보하겠습니다. ^_^
<autowiz> 제부팅~
<autowiz> 재부팅 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> jun님 버림받으신거 같은데요.
<bluedusk> 어차피 말은 저리 해도
<bluedusk> 이루어질 인연들은 다 이루어지더라구요
<bluedusk> 그전에 크리스마스 이브라는 소문이 있던데요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 오늘이 바로 이브입니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> eve 온라인 하는 날입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> Seony, 거기는 내일이 이브에요?
<Seony> 네
<lexlove> ^^
<Seony> 근데 이브라고해도 별거 없어요
<Seony> 여기는 크리스마스가, 한국의 명절의 개념에 해당하는 날이라서 오히려 더 썰렁합니다.
<lexlove> 저희도 별거 없어요. 걍 빨간날이라 쉬는거죠
<lexlove> 연애중인 사람들에게 중요한 날이겠죠.^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 뭐 뭐가 좀 로맨틱한 날일거 같기는 하지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 퇴근 준비하러 가야겠네요. 모두 즐거운 연휴 보내시고 감기 조심하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 하루 밖에 더 해진건 없지만
<autowiz> 그래도 연휴라면 연휴겠지요 행복한 시간들 되세요~~
<han9k> 네~
<autowiz> 로그 전부 읽었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 즉 동기화 완료 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 게임용 머신을 하나 맞출려고합니다.
<autowiz> win 7 , 8.1 , 10 중에 뭐가 가장 좋을까요?
<Seony> 10이 나을걸요
<Seony> 10 아니면 7
<autowiz> 감사합니다. ^__^
<Seony> autowiz, 무슨 게임 하실 거에요?
<autowiz> 블레이드 앤 소울 한다는 동생이 있어서 작업하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 잉? mmorpg 하시게요?
<autowiz> 저는 한번하면 패인될거 같아서 조심하고 있구요
<autowiz> 아는 동생이 작업 부탁해서 대신 해주고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전에 했었는데 혼자 다니면 힘든 게임이에요.
<lexlove> 왜 온라인게임에서도 혼자 다니는지.... 쩝
<autowiz> 이미 하던사람이라 길드도 나름 빵빵한거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 15렙부터는 돈 내야 한다는데
<autowiz> 제가 지금 13렙이라 갈등의 기로에 있습니다.
<Seony> 걍 콘솔 입문하시죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> 그게 싸겠죠? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 내년엔 플스 하나 장만하고 싶어요
<autowiz> 플스 5 나오면 하나 사고 싶긴 할거 같습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 엑박 하시면 저랑 같이 겜 하실 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아하 그런게 있군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 엑박 가격이... 보자...
<lexlove> 엑박도 괜찮구요
<Seony> 같이 레이드 뛰어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로, 엑박은 게임 타이틀 세일을 스팀만큼이나 자주 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 중고는 좀 불안할려나요?
<lexlove> 아~~~ 꽤 끌리는 제안이에요
<Seony> 이번달 무료게임으로 씨프 라는 게임을 풀어서... 아직 손도 못대본 게임이 너무 많네요...
<autowiz> 단체로 엑박 구매하게되는건 아닐런지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 울나라에서는 엑박이 플스에 많이 밀려서, 게임이 많이 덤핑되는 편이에요..
<Seony> 뭐, 유저 입장에서는 좋죠 싸게 사니깐
<lexlove> 음 좋네요. 내년엔 꼭 엑박을~~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 꼭 사세요
<Seony> 엑박 유저들은 보통 헤드셋끼고 같이 게임을 자주 하는 편이라, 자주 하는 사람들하고는 많이 친해요
<Seony> 요즘 매일 레이드 도는데, 저는 시간대가 안맞아서 못하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 무료게임도 자주 풉니다.
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 퇴근 시간이 다가옵니다.
<PotatoGim> 무려 18분 전
<autowiz> 포테토님 키보드 새로 왔으니 키보드 들이 해야지요
<autowiz> 이업계 분으로서 집들이는 못해도 키보드 들이는 해야하시는거 아닙니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 키보드 들이는 어떻게 하는 건가요?
<autowiz> 키보드 새로 살때 주위 지인분들 초대해서 맛난것도 먹고 그러는거지요
<Seony> 오오 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 해피해킹쯤은 사야 키보드들이 하겠군요
<autowiz> 아무래도 그렇겠지요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에 바퀴벌레 들어와서 한바탕 했네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안그래도 키보드가 얼른 오기를 학수고대 중입니다...ㅜ
<Seony> PotatoGim님 전에 쓰시던 ergo는 어떻게 하시구요?
<PotatoGim> 태국에서 배송 출발한 걸로 아는데 안오고 있네요...
<PotatoGim> 쓰던 녀석은 집으로 보내려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 뭐 사셨어요?
<PotatoGim> 회사에는 새로 온 녀석으로..,
<PotatoGim> ErgoDox EZ라고 IndeoGoGo에서 클라우드 펀딩을 했던 키보드에요~
<Seony> 지금 보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭔가 상당한 적응기간을 요구할 거 같네요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 쓰던 녀석도 비슷한 레이아웃이라...
<Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 하네요'
<PotatoGim> 다만 엄지 손가락이 적응에 시간이 필요할 것 같습니다....ㅜ
<Seony> 저는 기계식 키보드가 이미 2개나 있어서 또 사기 참 거시기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 처음엔 하나만 오래 써야지 했었는데..
<PotatoGim> 어느새 수집 중이네요...ㅜ
<Seony> 저는 만약에 키보드를 하나 더 사게된다면... 해피해킹만큼 작은 걸로 하나 사고싶어요...
<Seony> 텐키 때문에 마우스가 멀리 있는 것만으로도 충분히 손에 무리가 가더라구요
<PotatoGim> UHK를 고민해보시는 것도 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 트랙볼이나 트랙패드 등도 모듈로 선택할 수 있고...
<jun_> 잠시 원격보고 왔더니..... 저에 대해서 살짝 언급이 되었나보네요
<Seony> uhk 좋아보이네요
<lexlove> 전 이제 퇴근합니다~~~~~
<lexlove> 메리 크리스마스~~~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<bluedusk> 전 아직 사무실입니다.
<jun_> 저도 이만 들어가겠습니다~ 메리 크리스마스 되세요!!!
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 여러분들   많이 클스마수~ ^^
<JasonJang> ^-----^
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony^MacPro> 음... 이상하군요 왜 핑 타임아웃이 뜨지
<Seony> 다들 크리스마스 연휴 보내시느라 조용하시겠군요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-25
<PotatoGim> perl6!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<hd> hi
<PotatoGim> Hi
<PotatoGim> http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/2010/det/papers/asplos13-gpufs.pdf
<autowiz> 음... 읽기가 잘안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> Xeon-Phi나 CUDA와 같은 코-프로세서에 파일시스템 연산을 가능하케 만드는게 전체적인 와꾸입죠..ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 기존 커널 API를 사용하는 애플리케이션에 대해서는 후킹을 제공하고...
<PotatoGim> 혹시나 했는데 역시나 벌써 연구하는 사람들이 있었네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 갓조국...
<autowiz> 어떤부분을 어떻게 수셔 넣길래 저렇게 까지 성능 향상이 일어나나요?
<PotatoGim> 기존에 CPU에서 이루어지던 파일 연산들을 전부 GPU에 넘겨서 병렬로 처리되게 한 부분이 핵심인 것 같아요
<PotatoGim> GPGPU나 Xeon-Phi 같은 코-프로세서들은 처음부터 다중 프로세서에 대한 쓰기 메모리 공유 부분까지 고려되다보니...
<autowiz> 저도 CUDA 나온 시절부터 암호크랙할려고 GPU 사용에 관심이 많았었는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 세상은 참 머리 좋은 사람이 많은거 같아요... 제 주위에도 몇분 계시긴 하는데...
<PotatoGim> 저도 비트코인 채굴기를 만들고 싶었는데...ㅜ
<autowiz> 왜 울회사에는 이토록 인제가 없는걸까요 ㅠㅠ     ... 음... 제가 머리가 나쁘기 때문일까요?
<PotatoGim> 결국엔 돈이 없어서 미루고 미루다가 요번에 TK1 딸랑 하나 샀네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 음...
<autowiz> 비트코인 채굴기?
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 비트코인이 한창 몸값이 오를 때...
<PotatoGim> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara/277343689
<PotatoGim> cafe.naver.com/joonggonara/277343689
<autowiz> 회원아니면 안보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 윽..
<autowiz> 제목이라도 알려주시면 네이버에서 찾아보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 네이버 검색으로 치고 들어가는건 되는경우가 많아서
<PotatoGim> http://www.bodnara.co.kr/bbs/article.html?num=107473
<autowiz> 저게 아마도 레퍼러 파악해서 하는거 같긴 하던데
<PotatoGim> 요거 보시면 되겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 회사 한 구석에 개발 장비로 위장한 채굴기를 돌리면...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아주 조금 뭔가 들어올 수 도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ 뭐 운이 좋으면 훅~ 하고 수십 만원이 들어올 수 는 있겠으나
<autowiz> 저는 신사임당 을 손으로 세는게 더 좋습니다. 포테토님도 오셔서 같이 세시겠어요?
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 현찰로 지급해주시는 건가요? ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 매달 사이버머니로 받아서 손맛을 잃어가고 있었는데...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 평소에 현찰 몇백씩 가지고 다닙니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 지금도 주머니에 600 ...  ...   원 이 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 저는 한도도 얼마 안되는 카드 두장만 달랑...
<PotatoGim> ... 낚였네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 요즘은 평소가 아니라 빈곤기 라서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 모두들 새해에는 지갑이 빵빵해 지시기를 ㅠㅠ  작년만해도 200정도는 가지고 다녔는데 정말
<autowiz> 지금 20 200 이 중요한게 아닙니다. 차에다가 몇억은 싫고 다녀야 좀 뽀대나지 않겠습니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 저는 월세만 벗어나도..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 꿈은 크게 더 크게 꾸어야지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아직 생존 서바이벌이라 포부를 생각할 겨를이 없네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 생존 서바이벌이라 ㅠㅠ 맘이 짠하네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헐.. 이제보니 제온 파이는 Lustre, NFS 등에 대해서 코 프로세서 수준의 연산을 지원하는가 보네요;
<PotatoGim> 역시 갓텔;
<PotatoGim> http://colfaxresearch.com/file-io-on-intel-xeon-phi-coprocessors-ram-disks-virtio-nfs-and-lustre/
<PotatoGim> 파일은 가입해야 보여주는게 함정...ㅜ
<HolyKnight> 5만원을 비트코인으로 충전했다가
<HolyKnight> 몇년지나고보니 55억...
<HolyKnight> 그런 사례도 있던데유.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3997024&cpage=1
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-26
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 비트코인이라는거 주식같은건가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> https://v1.std3.ru/df/ec/1450201998-dfecc75010f88aad0031f50bf756089f.gif
<HolyKnight> 지리네유
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 구글 스프레드 시트인가 보네요?
<JasonJang> 뭐지? 지금 막 보이는 중인데...
<JasonJang> 아~ 구글 번역 함수 ㅋ
<JasonJang> Holy Knight:  말씀이 과격하시다? ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 에고... 코딩하는 시간보다 환경 구성하는 시간이 더 걸리네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오래 걸리는게 당여할 수 도 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 혹시 ROS(Robot OS)를 사용해보신 분이 계시나요?
<PotatoGim> 포스팅 하나를 보고 있는데 이게 용량을 얼마나 먹길래 SSD를 가지고 설치한건지가 감이 안와서...
<autowiz> 제가 로봇이라는 말을 가끔 듣기는 합니다만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 로보트 장비에 OS 를 쓸때 flash , hdd , ssd 등의 선택지가 있다고 하면
<autowiz> hdd 는 충격때문에 제외 , flash 랑 ssd 는 속도랑 용량이긴한데
<PotatoGim> 장비 자체가 eMMC 16G 내장인데 벌써 절반 정도를 사용 중이라...ㅜ
<autowiz> 그냥 OS 에 소프트웨어 올리는식인거 같은데요
<PotatoGim> 예, 일종의 프레임워크인데 용량이 감이 안오네요...
<PotatoGim> SATA가 달려 있어서 HDD나 SSD를 달아도 되기는 하는데... 여기에 달아야할 정도인가 싶더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 정작 PC에서도 못 쓰는 SSD를...ㅜ
<autowiz> 아니면 이거 플랫폼 만든다음에 컴파일해서 컴파일 결과물만 로봇에 넣는건가요?
<autowiz> 그냥 OS 위에서 돌아가는게 맞는거 같긴합니다 아직까지 읽은 부분 중에서는...
<autowiz> 그렇다면 속도나 용량 면에서 flash 메모리로는 좀 벅찰것도 같네요
<autowiz> 속도도 문제가 될 수 있고
<PotatoGim> 특정 레퍼런스가 되는 로봇 상에서 동작 가능하게 변환을 해주는 정도인 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 어차피 로봇도 없으니... 실험용으로만..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...! 패키지가...
<PotatoGim> 이제보니 ROS 패키지가 어마어마하게 많네요..
<autowiz> 제 사랑보다 많지는 않을겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 큭... 감동의 도가니탕이...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저녁은 드셨나요?
<PotatoGim> 아까 로또를 사러 다녀오면서 서브웨이 샌드위치를 가지고 들어왔습니다!
<PotatoGim> 오즈님께서는 아직...?
<autowiz> 컵라면 방금 먹었습니다 ㅠㅠ   밥을먹고싶은데 주위에 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 이런...
<PotatoGim> 주변에 김밥천국 같은 곳이 없으시나요?
<PotatoGim> 저는 주변에 다 학원이긴 한데 그나마 김밥천국이 24시라...ㅜ
<autowiz> 20~30분 걸어가야 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헉....
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim, 돈까스드세요돈까스(push)
<PotatoGim> 돈까스라 하시면...? ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 근처에 돈까스 맛집이 있으시다는 말로 들리는데...
<DarkCircle> 아점저돈까스.
<DarkCircle> 윽엑윽엑
<PotatoGim> 돈까스에 심취해계시는 것? 그게 아니라 계시는 근처에 돈까스 밖에 없다면... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 평일엔 저희 회사 주위에도 돈까스 먹을 수 있는곳이 5군대 정도 있는데
<DarkCircle> 후자 아니고 전자입니다 -ㅠ-/
<autowiz> 주말엔 멸망이네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 돈까스 사랑이 남다르신...
<PotatoGim> 저희는 회사 이전하면서 밥집 전멸...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 너무 먹을 곳이 없네요...
<autowiz> 포장마차에 천원짜리 돈까스가 있더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 힉 어디로 이전하셨길래 ㄷㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 안양시청 앞 -> 평촌역 뒤쪽
<PotatoGim> 안양에서 안양인데...
<DarkCircle> 헐 -_-
<PotatoGim> 문제는 스마트스퀘어랍시고 개발 진행 중인 구역이라...
<DarkCircle> 평촌은 말이 평촌이지 ... 아파트만 잔뜩 있거나 한 ... 그냥 아직 개발이 덜된 깡촌이죠 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 비주얼은 최첨단 (....)
<DarkCircle> ㅇㄱㄹㅇ!
<PotatoGim> 비주얼"만"
<autowiz> 한 비주얼 하시는 포테토님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 평촌가기 전에 의왕쪽에
<DarkCircle> 백설명느님이 차린 쌈밥집 있는데
<PotatoGim> ... 짱돌이 날아올까 겁납니다..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 거기 괜찮데요.
<PotatoGim> 음... 같은 체인이 두어군데 있었는데
<PotatoGim> 가격 때문인지 하나만 남았네요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 9천원이가 그랬던 걸로...ㄷㄷ;
<DarkCircle> 거기 오뚜기 공장 있던데
<DarkCircle> 살살부뷔-ㅅ-면 얻어먹을 수 있을까 ?ㅅ?
<PotatoGim> 오.. 거기라면 옆에 두산벤처가 있어서...
<PotatoGim> 굳이 거기 말고라도 맛난 점심 해결은 가능할 듯..
<PotatoGim> 일요일엔 우거지 해장국이 무려 2천원...
<DarkCircle> 우거지 해장국도 3분 요리인카효 -ㅠ-
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 순간적으로 무지개 해장국인줄 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 엌 무지개 해장궄ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 마인드스톰 EV3는 생각보다 비싸네요...
<PotatoGim> 돈 없으면 개발도 못하네...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 컴공은 소프트웨어 비용에 허리가 휘는데
<DarkCircle> 전자공은 뭐 하는거마다 다 돈이라 허리가 두배로...
<DarkCircle> 폴더빙의.
<PotatoGim> 아으... ROS 올라가는 가성비 짱짱한 녀석은 저 녀석 뿐인데...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-27
<commania> 혹시 ubuntu-gnome에서 테마기능 사용하시는 분 계세요?
<commania> gtk 테마를 기본이 아닌 다른 것으로 바꾸면 모든 스크롤 리스트에서 위아래로 \공백이 생깁니다.
<commania> 거의 두 칸에 해당하는 공백이 생겨요.
<commania> 해결법이 있나요?
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<commania> 죄송하실 일은 절대 아니에요ㅎㅎ;;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 무지 춥네요~
<autowiz> 아이고 추워라 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://m.insight.co.kr/newsRead.php?ArtNo=44687
<autowiz> 거참 못댄 사람들이네요
<autowiz> 제가 가서 정의의 이름으로 심판하고 와야 하나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~!
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 출장다녀왔어요. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아침부터 계속 비가오네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ 비 오는 날씨가 좋네요~
<samahui_TP> 비가 와도 좋고 안와도 좋은데... 쉬었으면 더 좋겠네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-27
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%AC%B8%EB%AA%85%205#s-4.2
<razGon_i7> 공부중입니다.
<jun_> 하....... 악마의 게임에 입성하시려구요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 겨울에 해가 저물때 시작했다가..해 뜨는거 보고도 못 껐던 게임인데;;;
<lexlove> 출장가요
<samahui> 연말이라 그런지 고즈넉한 새벽이 아니라 정신 없는 새벽이네요;;
<samahui> 작년에는 신나게 밀렸던 휴가 쓰면서 보냈는데
<samahui> 이번에는 정말 바쁘게 정신없이 보내는군요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-28
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 오늘 날씨가 정말....춥네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에 페북에, 재밌게 즐길만한 데탑용 운영체제를 추천해달랬더니 다들 FreeBSD를.... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 프비를 데탑으로 써볼까해서 vmware로 해봤는데, 그래픽카드 지원에서 문제가 많더라구요
<Work^Seony> 결국은 포기...
<Work^Seony> 심지어 vmware도 제대로 지원이 안될 정도니...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 프비가 그렇게 나쁘지만은 않을 수 도 있는데 아직은 손이 많이 가는 거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 프비야 뭐 워낙 튼튼하기로 유명한데다, 외국에서는 프비를 데탑으로 쓰는 유저들이 꽤 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 손이 많이 가는거야 재밌다는 개념으로 치부해버리면 괜찮을 것 같긴한데, 문제는 그래픽 자체가 지원이 안되면 쓸모가 없어져서요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 어차피 인텔 그래픽카드면
<bluedusk> 그닥 문제될건 없으실테고
<bluedusk> 문제는 nvidia ...
<Work^Seony> 데탑으로 쓸 예정인 컴퓨터가 nvidia 카드가 장착되어있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 모니터도 2대 쓰고싶고한데, 아무래도 프비로는 무리일 것 같네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> https://docs.freebsd.org/doc/7.3-RELEASE/usr/share/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html
<bluedusk> 아마 올드한 그래픽카드면 그닥 무리 없을지도..
<bluedusk> 이게다 nvidia에서 그래픽 드라이버를 공개 안해서..
<Work^Seony> 아니 근데 왜 젠투보다도 프비를 더 추천해주시는거죠? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 다 이유가 있어요
<bluedusk> 제가 우분투 커뮤니티 기웃거린게
<bluedusk> 프비를 데탑으로 써보겠다고 삽질하다가
<bluedusk> 정보를 찾아 물어보며 온게
<bluedusk> 여기거든요
<bluedusk> 그게 2007~2008년이니깐
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요...  그럼 프비를 추천해주시는 이유가 따로 있으시구요?
<bluedusk> 프비 추천하는 이유는 사람마다 다르겠지만..
<bluedusk> 전 추천하는 이유는 .. (나만 당할수 없다..) 좋아서?
<bluedusk> 사실 BSD커널이 가상화쪽 을 잘 지원했으면
<bluedusk> 아마 지금도 쓰고 있지 않을까 싶은데
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택용 프비가 아예 없더라구요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우-맥-리눅스만 지원하는 프로그램들 같은 경우는 어떻게 해결하세요?
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는 직원들이랑 쓰는 채팅 프로그램이 있는데 이게 리눅스, 맥, 윈도우만 지원하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 버츄얼박스가 프비에서 안돌아가는군요...
<NonameK> 안녕하세요. 우분투 처음 다운로드해보고 잘 안되서 그러는데요. USB를 빼면 No Bootable Device라고 나오는데요. 혹시 USB에서 하드디스크로 부팅로더를 옮기는 방법을 알고 계시는 분 있나요? Acer 제품인데 F8을 눌러도 리눅스가 설치 되었다는 것 외에는 아무것도 안나오네요.
<helloha> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> NonameK: 우분투 설치 미디어로 부팅하신 다음 GRUB를 다시 설치하시면 됩니다.
<NonameK> 감사합니다!
<NonameK> 죄송한데요 ㅠㅠ.. grub재설치 방법 찾아보면서 boot repair?를 이용하라그래서 차례대로 다했는데도 같은 상황이 나오네요.. 혹시 방법 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> NonameK: BIOS Boot Priority는 확인하셨나요?
<NonameK> 흠.. 제가 잘 몰라서 그러는데 확인하는 방법 가르쳐주실 수 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> NonameK: 시스템마다 BIOS 진입 키가 다르긴 하지만.. 부팅 하실 때 보통 DEL 키 또는 F2 키를 연타 하시면서 부팅하시면 됩니다.
<NonameK> 아 그런거라면 F8을 누르면 BIOS 진입이 가능합니다만 우분투가 깔려있는 리눅스 이거외에는 아무것도 만질 수 가 없더라구요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> NonameK: "우분투가 깔려 있는 리눅스 이거 외"는 무슨 뜻인가요?
<NonameK> 아 아니에요 잘못 설명드린거 같아요. 제가 들어간게 BIOS 창이 아니였나보네요.
<NonameK> 네 BIOS 창 다시 들어왔어요. 이후에 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 사진을 볼 수 있을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 Advanced, Boot 뭐 이런 옵션이 보일겁니다
<NonameK> 흠.. 사진 보여드리고 싶지만 휴대폰으로 찍어서 다시 올리는데 걸리는 시간이 꽤 되네요.. 제가 일단 boot 칸에 보이는 걸 다 말씀드려도 괜찮을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 부트 칸이 위에 있나요?
<NonameK> Boot Mode:    UEFI
<Feren^IRCCloud> 위에 Main Advance Boot 뭐 이런식인가요?
<NonameK> 맨 위에 칸은 information main security boot exit
<NonameK> 5칸으로 되있어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Boot 칸에 가셔서 Boot Order 같은게 보이실겁니다.
<NonameK> 네!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거기서 설치하신 하드디스크가 최상단에 있는지 확인해보세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니면 우분투 설치 미디어(CD/DVD 또는 USB)를 최상단에 두고, 하드디스크를 2번쨰에 위치하셔도 됩니다.
<NonameK> 아 리눅스가 1순위로 되어있네요 이러면 안되는건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 그럼 정상인겁니다....
<NonameK> 어... 그럼 이상한게 없는데도 no bootable device가 된단건데..
<NonameK> boot mode가 uefi로 하면 안되는 걸까요..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> SecureBoot는 해제하셨죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/
<Feren^IRCCloud> Acer 노트북에서 비슷한 문제에 대한 해결 방법이 있네요, 한번 참고해보세요.
<NonameK> 감사합니다!
<NonameK> 덕분에 해결됬어요 감사합니다!
<Feren^IRCCloud> NonameK: 별로 도와드린 것도 없는데요 뭘~
<NonameK> 보여주신 자료 덕분에 해결할 수 있었어요!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 해결하셔서 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<NonameK> 질문있습니다. BricsCAD를 deb 으로 다운받아서 설치했는데 실행을 어디서 해야하나요?
<Seony^MacPro> 더블클릭 해보세요
<NonameK> 설치파일밖에없는데 설치파일 더블클릭 후 설치는 된거같은데 실행하는 방법을 모르겠어요.
<Seony^MacPro> 윈도우키 눌러서 우분투 메뉴 불러낸다음 프로그램 이름으로 검색하면 안뜨나요?
<NonameK> 네.. 아무래도 그렇네요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> GUI 프로그램이 아닌가봐요?
<NonameK> 혹시 마이크로소프트 파일은 실행파일 자체가 생기지 않는건가요?
<NonameK> 아..그래서 그렇구나
<Seony^MacPro> 마이크로소프트 프로그램이면 설치 자체가 안되죠.  근데 deb 파일을 받으신거면 리눅스에서 돌아간다는 소리구요...
<NonameK> 그렇군요...
<NonameK> 몇개 파일을 다운받았는데 실행되다가 로딩커서만 뜨다가 종료되버리는 경우는 어떻게 해야 하는지 알 수 있을까요??
<Seony^MacPro> 어떤 프로그램인데요?
<NonameK> bricsCAD라는 파일이에요.
<Seony^MacPro> 음.. 보통은, 제공되는 파일만 설치하면 대부분은 실행이 되는 편인데요, 그렇지않으면 뭔가 설치가 잘못됐거나 아니면 직접 알아내야해서 좀 어렵습니다
<Seony^MacPro> 로그 라는 것을 봐야하는데, 봐도 사실 알아내기 어려워요.
<NonameK> 그렇군요..알려주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 구글링 대충 해보니까 프로그램이 오래된건지, 요즘 우분투 배포판에서는 실행이 안되나보네요
<NonameK> 허.. 그런거였군요.. 흐흠...
<NonameK> 다른 CAD를 찾아보는게 정답이겠죠..
<JasonJang> 클라우드 스토리지 *평생*  100기가 용량을 준다는데 10만원이면 싼 편이죠?
<HolyKnight> 소트니코바 금지약물 논란, 김연아 '올림픽 2연패' 가능성
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 그거보다는
<bluedusk> 그냥 일년에 $56 달러 내고 무제한 용량 주는 amazon cloud drive  써보시는게..
<bluedusk> 그냥 일년에 $56 달러 내고 무제한 용량 주는 amazon cloud drive  써보시는게..
<JasonJang> 매년이요? 저는 *평생*에 방점을 찍었는데....
<bluedusk> 아 전 용량에...]
<JasonJang> 고마워요. ^^
<HolyKnight> https://joone.net/2016/12/23/5-%EC%86%8C%ED%94%84%ED%8A%B8%EC%9B%A8%EC%96%B4-%EC%97%94%EC%A7%80%EB%8B%88%EC%96%B4/
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-29
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 아침에 출근하는데 눈까지 와있대요;;; 출근하기 힘들었습니다...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 머리는 얼었구... 길은 미끄럽고... 아침부터 긴장해서 걸었더니 정신적으로 힘드네요;;;;
<jun_> 출근한지 얼마 되지도 않았는데...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 윗쪽은 눈이 왔군요. 저는 아직 첫눈조차 구경하지 못했어요
<jun_> 전 눈이 안와도 좋으니까 따듯했으면 좋겠어요.... 추운게 싫어요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> jun_: 아랫지방으로 내려오셔야겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 따뜻한 남쪽나라가 좋은데
<bluedusk> jun_: 님 어디로 가셨어요?
<jun_> bluedusk: 가산쪽에 있는 회사루 갔어요 C개발자로갔습니다 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 헠 C 개발자라니
<bluedusk> 능력자시군요
<jun_> bluedusk: 아니예요;;; 무대뽀로 덤벼든거죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> bluedusk: 아 혹시 나이많은 사람도 엔지니어 신입으로 뽑아주시나요~?
<Work^Seony> 응답이 없는걸보니.. ㅋ
<jun_> 쩝...
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뽑아줄껄요?
<bluedusk> 예전에 다른회사 차장급이 여기 사원으로 들어와서 일년간 있다가 나간거 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 저도 나가려고 다른회사 알아보는건 함정
<bluedusk> 근데 와서 신입들은 배울거 많을거에요
<jun_> bluedusk: 저보다 한살 많은 형이 있는데...뒤늦게 IT쪽에 뛰어들어서요. 현재 보안 솔루션 엔지니어하는데... 객관적으로 몇년안에 팽당할것 같은 느낌이어서요;;
<Work^Seony> 외국으로 고고씽
<jun_> 하하하;;;; 외국으로 가기엔 역시... 의사소통이 안되는게;;
<bluedusk> 같이 영어학원이나 다니죠
<bluedusk> 강남에서 만나요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 역시 헬조선에서 벗어나는게 답인가요;;;
<JasonJang> jun__: 엔지니어의 의사소통은 (만국공통언어) 코딩으로~
<jun__> JasonJang: 아 그런가요..? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 주석도 못달아줄텐데요;;;
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/546961396
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-30
<lexlove> 오늘은 2016년 마지막 근무일입니다.
<lexlove> Seony님은 내일이 마지막 근무일이겠군요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 내년도 새해 복많이 받으세요.
<razGon_i7> 서니님은 이틀 남으셧군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다.  새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저는 오늘 타임머신타고 새해로.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 문명5 브레이브 뉴 월드.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 문명 게임 하신다는 얘긴가요?
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 5해적판으로 햇는데.
<razGon_i7> 스팀에서 16천원에 다 해결되니 구매햇습니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 스팀에서 문명5 사서 해봤는데, 저한테는 딱히 타임머신은 아니더라구요
<razGon_i7> 6는 다음에.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 이게 처음은 그런데.
<Work^Seony> 오히려 툼레이더 리부트판 나왔을 때야말로 정말 타임머신이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 전략을 점점 알게되면서 잼있어지죠.
<razGon_i7> 각문명간의 특성에 따른 전략.
<razGon_i7> 저는 지도는 Tiny로 하고 저녁먹고 시작해서 잠자기전에 끝내는 지도로 합니다.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑스컴 해보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 기회되면 꼭 해보세요.  엑스컴 1은 출시된지 오래되서 정말 싸고 2는 얼마 안됐는데, 엑스컴도 정말 타임머신 수준의 게임입니다.  머리도 엄청나게 굴려야하구요.
<razGon_i7> XcOM이군요.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 문명에서도 나오는거 같던데.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> F xcom분대이라고 최상위 보병유닛이 출연합니다.
<razGon_i7> FBS군요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 같은회사에서 나온 게임.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 카메오 출현.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 맞다 둘다 2K에서 나오는 게임이죠...
<Work^Seony> 제작사는 다르긴하지만...
<razGon_i7> 파이락스 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 개발사
<razGon_i7> http://www.firaxis.com/?/games
<razGon_i7> 제작사가 같네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 파이락스가 개발사인가 그렇고, 2K가 퍼블리셔인가 그럴 거에요
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 같은 퍼블리셔 이네요 그러면
<razGon_i7> beyond the Earth해봣는데 나름 괜찮은데 문명과 같은 감동은 없더군요
<razGon_i7> 나름 컨셉은 좋았는데. 두뇌를 굴리는 느낌이 안나서요
<Work^Seony> 그런가요? 초반엔 몰라도, 중반 이후부터는 엑스컴은 머리 겁나 굴려야해요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그렇겠죠. 작전 짜서 들가는 게임같아요.
<razGon_i7> 문명도요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑스컴 2에서는 개선됐는데, 1에서는 한 번에 데리고나갈 수 있는 분대원의 수가 제한적인데다, 한명 한명이 너무나도 소중해서 하나라도 죽으면 게임을 다시 시작해야할 정도거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 매턴 매턴마다 머리 엄청 굴려야하더라구요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 적이 너무 쎄요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 외계인이잖아요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ggg
<razGon_i7> 요즘 이거 잼있게 보고 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> http://blog.naver.com/artfile/220883009096
<razGon_i7> 한국에서 케이블인데도 엄청난 인기 구가.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 드라마는 케이블이 더 잘만드는거 같더라구요
<razGon_i7> 예 피디들이 방송사의 제약을 안받고 프리랜서이니 영화감독처럼 활동도 가능하고 해서요.
<razGon_i7> 1박2일 나형진 피디는 KBS출신인데 잘하니 TVN에서 데려갔죠. 거금으로. 그래서 삼시세끼. 꽃할배.신서유기 등으로 인기.
<Work^Seony> 나 피디는 뭐 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 나형진이 아니라 나영석 아닌가요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_TP> 한해 마무리 잘 하시고, 새해 복 많이 받으세요~ 새로운 2017년에는 좋은 일들만 한가득 일어나길 바라봅니다.~
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/547799543
<HolyKnight> http://www.dt.co.kr/contents.html?article_no=2016122902101660041001
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-31
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 새해복많이 받으세요
<Taehee_Jang> 새해 복 많이 받으십시요 여러분!!
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-01
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=151&b=bullpen2&id=6923458&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<HolyKnight> 새해 복 많이 받으세유
<HolyKnight> http://story369.com/m/Article/ArticleView.php?UID=10204681
<Feren^IRCCloud> HolyKnight: 복 많이 받으세요~!
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅂㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-25
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> :control_knobs:
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 산타는 은하철도를 안타나 봅니다...
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 농장에 전체 사육 개체 수 출력 코드 짜느라 대화창을 몬봤어요
<soyeomul> lz 님 안녕하세요 휴일 잘 보내시는지요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-in-progress.rb.gnus
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 코드 하나 또 만들었어요
<soyeomul> 헌데.. 쪼매 피곤하네여
<soyeomul> 다시한번 경의를 보냅니다 전산을 업으로 하시는 분들 참 존경합니다
<soyeomul> 저 코드 짜는데 2시간 헤매였네여
<soyeomul> 이제 좀 한숨 돌립니다;;;
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 소여물님 생활에 코딩을 적극 이용하시는 응용력이 참 부러워요ㅋㅋ 전 항상 귀차니즘이라는 적에...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐든 본업이 되면 귀찮아지는 법이죠.  프로게이머가 게임을 게임이라고 생각하지 못하는 것처럼...
<soyeomul> 합 저녁입니다
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 식사 하셨는지요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfINpLDE_s4
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 회장님~
<soyeomul> porg 가 몬지 몰라서 또 검색해서 봤어요
<soyeomul> 스타워즈에만 나오는 동물인가바요
<soyeomul> 일단 영상은 참 싱기하더이다
<soyeomul> 스마트폰으로 재생시켜서 봤어요
<soyeomul> 스타워즈 제다이의 귀환 까지만 보고 아직 못봤는데
<soyeomul> 언제고 한번 새로 나온것들 보고싶네여
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 재작년부터 나오는 새 시리즈는 호불호가 많이 갈리더라구요
<drake_kr> 후.. 컴터가 돈달라고 하네요
<drake_kr> 내년에 업그레이드할 예정이긴 했는데..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-26
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<drake_kr> 요샌 웬만한 케이스들이 죄다 비싸군요.....
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> @jason_KR 며칠 전에 물어보신 은행건에 대해 말씀드리자면, 정확히 맞습니다.  자기만 아는 질문+대답을 3-5개 정도 정해놓고 그걸 묻는 식으로 검증해요
<jason_KR> 그거 제가 물어 본 것이 아니라, 제가 봤더니 거의 그렇게 하더라~"는 말씀 였고 ㅋㅋㅋ  써니님은 온라인 은행거래 않해서 모르실꺼다"라는 역시 농담였습니다.  ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 온라인 하긴 해요 ㅎㅎ  잔고 체크 하는 정도만요
<drake_kr> 아 서버 계속 터지네에....
<stypr> 후
<stypr> 비싼 라우터가 역시 좋네요
<stypr> 라즈베리파이를 하나 샀는데 라우터 USB로 파워 넣고 랜 바로 꽃아버리니까 잘되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 11년간 라우터 딱 한 번 사봤는데 여태껏 고장 안나고 잘 쓰고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 고장 좀 났음 좋겠는데...
<drake_kr> 공유기는 x86 아닌가요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-27
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 하핫 저는 제가 들어오고 나서 , kime_j 님이 들어오시면서 안녕하세요 하신줄 알고 다시 안녕하세요 했는데
<autowiz_> 반대였던거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아~ 맘같아서는 초고사양 PC 한대 맞추고 싶은데 너무 비싸네요 ..
<autowiz_> 아니 초고사양아니라도 중저가 정도라도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 딱히 당장 필요하진않은데 새로운 규격이나 인터페이스 나온거 보다보니 한번 써보고싶다는 생각이 들긴하네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> DDR4라던지… 학생인 저는 그림의 떡이죠…ㅋㅋㅋ
<strontyykr> 채팅방 룰이 참 색달라서 신기하고 좋네요. 끊어치기에 찌든 제 영혼좀 힐링하고 가겠습니다ㅎㅎ..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<strontyykr> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ 룰 만든지 굉장히 오래됐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 보니 2009년도에 만들었군요
<strontyykr> 헉 진짜 유서깊은(?) 곳이였군요 이곳, 막히는게 있으면 정보 좀 얻어가겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 근데 룰 만든 년도가 그런거지, 실제로 채팅이 시작된 건 그거보다도 더 오래됐어요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 런치패드 개설 일지가 2005년인가 했던걸로 압니다…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kali_> hello
<kali__> hello
<kali__> clear
<kali__> hello
<kali__> hey
<kali__> hee
<bridgebot> <youngbin> hi
<kali__> l was going to do korean keyboard. What kind of command is it by??
<kali__> l did not use korean keyboard now.
<kali__> So can anyone help us?
<kali__> hey
<bridgebot> <youngbin> So you are trying yo type korean right?
<kali__> yes
<bridgebot> <youngbin> have you installed korean input method engine?
<ircCloud^Seony> if you're using Ubuntu, then google it.  You'll find tons of user manuals.
<ircCloud^Seony> IP가 한국인걸보니 한국사람인듯...
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 한국말로 얘기하면, 타이핑은 안되도 볼 수는 있을 겁니다...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그냥 한글 안쳐져서 영어로 치시나 보네요
<kali__> nabi
<bridgebot> <youngbin> uim-byeoru, ibus-hangul, nimf-libhangul 등등 시도해 보세요
<kali__> l tried.
<kali__>  yes
<ircCloud^Seony> kali__: http://luckeex.tistory.com/289 이거 보고 따라하세요
<kali__> l'll try
<kali__> logout l'll try
<kali_> 한국어 테스트
<kali_> 됬나요??
<kali_> 여려분 한국어 보이나요??
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 잘 보입니다
<kali_> 오네 되네요....
<kali_> 전환은 어떠게 해야 하나요???
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글에서 우분투 한영 전환 이라고 검색해보세요
<kali_> 네
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 칼리님 서니님 꾸벅 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 엄청 추워요
<soyeomul> 꽁꽁
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 춥단 얘기는 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<kali_> 여려분들은 무슨 리눅스 쓰나요??
<kali_> 누군가는 가상 머신 쓸듯 하네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투, 쿠분투, 젠투 씁니다
<kali_> 전 여려분들이 잘아실거같은 리눅스 씁니다
<kali_> 바로 back box
<kali_> 사용자 입니다
<kali_> 우분투 기반 이때문에
<kali_> 우분투,slax,centos,kali linux,debian,backbox,windows 해밨습니다
<soyeomul> backbox 라는 배포판은 처음들어보네요;
<kali_> 칼리리눅스는 데비안이 잖아요
<kali_> 그다른 리눅스가 있는데
<kali_> 우분투 기반 리눅스 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> blackbox 아닌가요?
<kali_> 아뇨...
<kali_> back box linux
<kali_> 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 2013년도에 처음 나왔네요
<kali_> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 처음 듣는 배포판인데 생각보다 나온지 꽤 됐군요
<kali_> 네
<kali_> 전이 리눅스 쓴지 얼마 않지났어요
<kali_> 얼떨결에
<kali_> 쓰게됬어요
<kali_> 윈도우 때문에....
<kali_> 처음엔 윈도우 7 사용자이고 리눅스 둘다 쓰다가
<kali_> 저가 몰했는지 몰라도 윈도우가 맛이갔고 이리눅스를 써보네요
<kali_> 저가 많이 리눅스를 설치해보다가 했던 기억이 있어서
<kali_> 이렇게 우분투 사용자 가되었습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요
<kali_> 그런데 하다보니깐 힘드네요..
<kali_> 우분투가 인기가 있고 하니깐
<kali_> 아그리고 민트리눅스 해밨어요
<kali_> 오래않가더라고요
<kali_> 금방 삭제 했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 민트나 우분투나 기본 시스템은 거의 다 같습니다. 그냥 겉보기 차이 정도에요.  쓰시다보면 적응해서 금방 하실 겁니다.
<kali_> 한 2년전에 해밨어요
<kali_> 네
<kali_> 여려분들은 나이가 20살 넘은거 같은데요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 40대입니다만...
<kali_> 엌 죄송합니다
<kali_> 전 알려주기가 좀힘들거 같은데요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 안알려주셔도 됩니다
<kali_> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이만 자야할 시간이 다되서...
<kali_> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 벌써 새벽 1시 10분이군요
<kali_> 안녕히계세요 저도 자야 할것같네요...
<kali_> 여기엔 사람들있는거 같은데 별로 없네요...
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕히 주무세요~
<kali_> 전 미친듯이 모의 해킹을 해야 할거 같네요...
<kali_> 보안을 배우기위해
<soyeomul> 그 어렵지 않나요 보안
<kali_> 그렇긴 하죠
<kali_> 그래서 저닉네임이 칼리 입니다
<soyeomul> 칼리가 어떤 의미인가여
<kali_> 칼리리눅스의 이름을 따어서
<kali_> 줄어서 칼리입니다
<soyeomul> 칼리리눅스는 들어봤어요
<soyeomul> 보안관이 되는게 꿈인가바요
<soyeomul> 그럼 크롬북을 해킹해주세요
<soyeomul> 크롬북은 해킹에 상금도 있더라구요
<kali_> 크룸북 해킹이라 전 배우는게 좀힘들거 같네요
<kali_> 그렇게 막 하지 않으니깐
<kali_> 그냥 구글 박살 낼수도 없고
<soyeomul> https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/chromebook-bug-bounty <-- 십만 달러가 상금이네요
<soyeomul> 이거 과거 기사긴 한데 구글 제품을 해킹하면 돈도 생기고 그래요
<kali_> 구글 보안 좀 쎌거 같은데요??
<soyeomul> 전 자신이 없어서 그냥 소를 키우고 있어요 소 키우는거 정말 빡세요 어엉엉
<kali_> 소 무슨 소 요??
<soyeomul> 아 넵 한우 키우고 있어요
<kali_> 아그렇군요
<kali_> 전 서버 만들거라서 서버도 배우고
<kali_> 보안 및 해킹을 할거라서요
<kali_> 그래서 github 좀 들려요
<soyeomul> 서버를 만드나요? 어떤 서버 만드나요?
<kali_> 아직은 배우고 있어서
<soyeomul> 어떤 언어로 만드나요?
<soyeomul> 파이썬 루비 같은 언어도 활용하시나요?
<kali_> php
<soyeomul> php 는 어렵지 않나요
<kali_> 이제 막 시작 하니깐
<kali_> 어려울거 같네요
<kali_> mysql 힘들어요.....
<soyeomul> 파이썬이나 루비로도 서버 같은거 만들수 있을건데 파이썬 루비로 방향을 전환하는건 어때요?
<kali_> webrick
<kali_> 루비 랑
<kali_> 호환이 된다고 하네요
<kali_> 나중에 php랑 협동해서
<kali_> 해볼께요
<kali_> 안녕하세요
<kali_> 103.5.2.59
<kali_> ip scan
<kali_> 음....
<kali_> 안나오네
<kali_> 포트가 59랑
<kali_> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 걸렸다...
<kali_> 리눅스 사용자이네
<soyeomul> webrick 음.. 아주 그냥 웹서버 네요.. 루비로 다 작성한.. 머찌네엽;;;
<soyeomul> ssl 까지 지원하고...
<kali_> Starting Nmap 7.01 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2017-12-27 20:40 KST
<kali_> NSE: Loaded 132 scripts for scanning.
<kali_> NSE: Script Pre-scanning.
<kali_> Initiating NSE at 20:40
<kali_> Completed NSE at 20:40, 0.00s elapsed
<kali_> Initiating NSE at 20:40
<kali_> Completed NSE at 20:40, 0.00s elapsed
<kali_> Initiating Ping Scan at 20:40
<kali_> Scanning 103.5.2.59 [4 ports]
<kali_> Completed Ping Scan at 20:40, 0.21s elapsed (1 total hosts)
<kali_> Initiating Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 20:40
<kali_> Completed Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 20:40, 0.25s elapsed
<kali_> Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 20:40
<kali_> Scanning 103.5.2.59 [1000 ports]
<kali_> Discovered open port 53/tcp on 103.5.2.59
<kali_> Discovered open port 1122/tcp on 103.5.2.59
<kali_> Increasing send delay for 103.5.2.59 from 0 to 5 due to 86 out of 214 dropped probes since last increase.
<kali_> Increasing send delay for 103.5.2.59 from 5 to 10 due to 20 out of 49 dropped probes since last increase.
<kali_> Warning: 103.5.2.59 giving up on port because retransmission cap hit (6).
<kali_> Discovered open port 8291/tcp on 103.5.2.59
<kali_> Discovered open port 2000/tcp on 103.5.2.59
<kali_> Completed SYN Stealth Scan at 20:41, 102.65s elapsed (1000 total ports)
<kali_> Initiating Service scan at 20:41
<kali_> Scanning 4 services on 103.5.2.59
<kali_> Completed Service scan at 20:42, 6.24s elapsed (4 services on 1 host)
<kali_> Initiating OS detection (try #1) against 103.5.2.59
<kali_> Initiating Traceroute at 20:42
<kali_> Completed Traceroute at 20:42, 3.09s elapsed
<kali_> Initiating Parallel DNS resolution of 15 hosts. at 20:42
<kali_> Completed Parallel DNS resolution of 15 hosts. at 20:42, 0.28s elapsed
<kali_> NSE: Script scanning 103.5.2.59.
<kali_> Initiating NSE at 20:42
<kali_> Completed NSE at 20:42, 9.06s elapsed
<kali_> Initiating NSE at 20:42
<kali_> Completed NSE at 20:42, 0.00s elapsed
<kali_> Nmap scan report for 103.5.2.59
<kali_> Host is up (0.12s latency).
<kali_> Not shown: 991 closed ports
<kali_> PORT     STATE    SERVICE        VERSION
<kali_> 53/tcp   open     domain         MikroTik RouterOS named or OpenDNS Updater
<kali_> 135/tcp  filtered msrpc
<kali_> 139/tcp  filtered netbios-ssn
<kali_> 445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds
<kali_> 1122/tcp open     tcpwrapped
<kali_> 1720/tcp filtered h323q931
<kali_> 2000/tcp open     bandwidth-test MikroTik bandwidth-te
<kali_> 까발렸네....
<kali_> ahoops님 스캔 했는데
<kali_> 별로 없네요
<kali_> 엌ㅋ 왔다가 갔네
<kali_> 미안하게됬네요
<kali_> 그리 도용이 아니깐
<kali_> 스캔인데.....
<kali_> 미안해지네......
<kali_> MikroTik RouterOS
<kali_> 사용자인가
<kali_> 우분투 기반 사용자인가
<kali_> 호기심이 고양이를 죽인다고 하는데.. 사실이네
<soyeomul> 내일 소여물 또 줄라믄 그만 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<kali_> 네
<kali_> 안녕히 계세요
<kali_> soyeomul 님은 왜 우분투 사용자인지??
<kali_> 아니면 윈도우 쓰지않을거 같지않은데
<kali_> clear
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-28
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<kali_> ld
<ircCloud^Seony> kali_: 다음부터 포트스캐닝한거 채팅창에 올리지 마세요. 경고입니다.
<kali_> 네
<kali_> 죄송합니다
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 오늘 프로잭터 도착하겠네요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하시오
<autowiz> 도도 오랜만~~
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<autowiz> 학교는 잘 다니고 있고? ㅎㅎ
<heyman> 안녕하세요 혹시 인텔 8세대 노트북에 우분투 깔아서 사용하시는 분들 계신가요?
<LucyDoDo> autowiz: 넵, 잘 다니고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 저번 주 금요일날 집 계약하고 울산에 쉬러 왔어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 성태 하도 안와서 죽은줄 알았네 ㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그동안 뭐하고 지냈어
<LucyDoDo> 학교 다니고 뭐 그랬습니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아버지 회사 일이 좀 잘못 꼬이면서 정신이 없었네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 바빴구나.  근데 바쁜게 좋은 거야 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 그건 그런데 최근엔 너무 바빠서 너무 힘들더라고요ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 시간이 빨리 가는게 좋긴 한데, 오늘 루리웹에서 충격적인 걸 봐서 바쁜게 좋다고 얘기해주기가 좀 그러네 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/35898769
<LucyDoDo> 헐
<LucyDoDo> 정말인가요
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 저걸 작년에 주유소에서 일할 때 본 것 같은데 말이죠..ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 나도 신기하다 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 여튼 이래저래 바쁘고, 신경 쓰이는 일이 많아서 스트레스를 겁나 받아서
<LucyDoDo> 일단 큰 건 중 하나였던 집 계약만 마치고 바로 울산으로 피신? 왔어요ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 이제 2일 남았는데 그동안 한건 CSI만 주구장창 봤네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 성태야말로 빨리 군대 가야되는데 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아마도? 내년에 갈 것 같아요ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 2학년 마치고 가는 건가?
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> 제대하면 2년간 배웠던거 다 까먹겠군 ㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 그게 문제에요ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 가능하면 전산병으로 가고 싶어서 이래저래 알아 보는 중입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 빨리 가는게 좋다는 거지...
<LucyDoDo> 뭐 어쩔 수 없죠..ㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 내년 잘 준비하고 다녀 올 생각입니다. ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래 그나마 전산병이라도 되면 좋겠네
<ircCloud^Seony> 경쟁이 치열해서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 전산병 떨어지면 딴 병과 찾지말고 걍 보병 가.  그게 제일 무난해...
<LucyDoDo> 그럴 생각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> "뭐 다들 가는데.. 나라고 못 가겠나.." 하는 생각으로 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 못가지 않나?
<LucyDoDo> 네? 무슨 뜻이에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 전산병 보직수가 많지않은데에 비해 지원자가 많아서,
<ircCloud^Seony> 상당수의 인원이 전산병 가고싶어하는데 대부분 못가는 걸로 들었거든
<LucyDoDo> 아아
<LucyDoDo> 저는 "다들"이 그냥 군대 간 친구를 뜻하는거였습니다ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 제 주변에 전산병 간 친구들은 없어요. 대부분이 해병대 또는 운전병ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 하여튼 집 계약하니깐 되게 설레네요
<LucyDoDo> 계약하고 며칠은 그냥 이유 없이 집 가서 구경? 하다가 왔어요ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 큰 돈이 나가서 좀 아쉽?긴 하지만요..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 뭐 여튼 그렇게 살고 있습니다..ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 최근에는 넷플릭스에 재미 들려서 매일 매일 보고 있네요ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 다들 깔끔한 연말 보내시길..
<drake_kr> 군대는 100% 빠질 수 있는 방법이 없다면 최대한 빨리 가야죠
<drake_kr> 그리고 사실 보병이 편합니다
<drake_kr> 혼자 힘든거보다 다같이 힘든게 나아요
<drake_kr> 어느 보직이든 안힘든게 없는데 다른 친구들 힘든건 공감되는데 내 힘든건 몰라주거든요
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bridgebot> <draco> 날씨 덜 추워지니 바로 미세먼지 습격(서울)
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-29
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 알파고 바둑 대결이 벌써 그렇게 되었군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼마전에 알았는데 알파고가 했던 프로세스를 구글이 칩으로 만들었다고 하더라구요.
<autowiz> 그래서 처리속도나 전력소비가 엄청나게 향상되었을거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 무슨 텐서플로우 유닛인가 하는거죠...
<autowiz> 아~ 네이버 검색 정말 마음에 안들때가 많네요
<autowiz> 영어로된자료도 엉뚱한게 나오거나 안나오는 경우도 많고
<autowiz> 당연히 구글을 더 많이 쓰기도 하지만 국내 자료 찾을때 네이버 말고 다음을 쓰는게 나을때가 점점 더 생기는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 다음이 흥~ 했다가 네이버 한테 밀렸는데 다시 네이버가 밀려날지도 모를 일입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네이버에서는 검색을 해보지 않아서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네이버는 원래 블로그랑 까페 보는 곳 아니었나요? ㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ  맞습다 맞고요~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네이버... 자사 직원들도 안 쓰는거 뵜습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네이버는 전 웹툰용...
<kali_> ......
<kali_> ......
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-30
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 토요일이라 조용하네요;
<soyeomul> 준비하고 저녁 소여물 주러 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 주말 되시어요~~~
<kArYn> hi
<kArYn>  안녕하세요
<kArYn> 처음 우분투 깔아서 해봤어요
<drake_kr> 헐
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 연관 배열은 실생활에서 어떤 상황에서 많이 쓰이나요? 파이썬 또는 루비 코딩에서요
<soyeomul> 연관 배열 = 해쉬
<soyeomul> 으아
<soyeomul> 코드 하나 짜내기 참 쉽지않네요 송아지 생일 입력받아서 그걸 나이(개월령)으로 출력해주는거 겨우 방금 만들었어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/age.py
<soyeomul> 머리가 지끈하여 잠시 커피마시러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 루비 코드도 만들었어요.. 아따 빡셉니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/age.rb
<soyeomul> 이제 이걸로 사람 생일 나이(한국나이)도 계산할 수 있을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 실험삼아 해보니 제가 태어난지 490개월 지났다네요;;;
<soyeomul> 아직 연도로 나오게끔은 못했네요;;
<soyeomul> 아따 이만 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두들 좋은 밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-31
<bridgebot> <kimej> 연관 배열은 C의 Switch문 비슷하게 쓰지 않을까요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> Switch조건문 가르칠때 많이 쓰는 예시인 성적처리문제의 반대로 A학점을 맞은 애한텐 20점 B학점은 15점 C학점은10점 이런 느낌으로요
<bridgebot> <kimej> $array_data = array(“A” => “20", “B” => “15", “C” => “10"….. 이런 느낌으로 선언해서 빼다 쓰도록
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 숫자 0 을 루비는 0 이라 부르지 않고 48로 부르더이다 파이썬은 0 으로 부르는데 왜 그런가요 하고 한참 구글 검색하다보니깐
<soyeomul> .chr 을 붙이니깐 0 으로 불러주더라구요 루비
<soyeomul> if iy[0].chr == '0' 이 if iy[0] == '0' 각각 루비와 파이썬의 차이더라구요 오늘 발견해서 한번  적어봤어요
<soyeomul> 연말인데 다들 잘 지내고 계신지요
<soyeomul> 전 연말기념 백암온천이나 한판 댕겨올까싶어요
<soyeomul> 실은 어제도 다녀왔어요;
<soyeomul> 그래도 또 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 다녀올께요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> '0'이 ascii코드로 48입니다. '0'이라고 저장하고 문자가 아닌 일반 숫자로 읽으면 48로 읽힙니다. 루비는 안해봐서 잘 모르지만 그냥 읽으면 숫자형으로, .chr로 읽으면 문자로 인식하는거 같습니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> linxwares inc. 어떤 회사인가요?
<soyeomul>  음
<soyeomul> 결정했습니다.
<soyeomul> 구글 클라우드를 활용하는 도메인 등록업체를 찾고 있었거등요
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다 감사합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 메가존 감사합니다 2018년부터는 당신과 함께 할께요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 어릴적 들어본 팰콘이라는 게임이 생각나서 위키를 찾아보니, 이게 아직도 나오네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임인데 매뉴얼이 무려 700페이지 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임인데 실제 F16 전투기 사용법과 100% 같아서, 이론적으로 팰콘 게임을 할 줄 알면 F-16을 몰 줄 안다고 인정받는 수준의 게임이었죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제로 공군사관학교에서 팰콘 대회 개최해서 우승자한테 부조종석에 탑승하는 상을 수여한 적도 있었고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 100%가 아니라 98%라는군요... 2%는 군사기밀
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊겨있어서 재접했어요
<soyeomul> 서니님 대화가 이맥스창에 남겨져있어요 서니님 안뇽하세요~
<soyeomul> 한국은 이제 2017년이 3시간 28분 남았어요~
<soyeomul> 하와이는 몇시간 남았나요?
<soyeomul> 아 하와이는 새벽이네요... 저런
<seyoung> 하이
<seyoung> 아치리눅스질문도되나요
<seyoung> 리눅스관련 커뮤니티 아무거나알려주세요~
<soyeomul>  엇
<soyeomul> 안뇽하세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~
<ahoops>  새해군요.
<ahoops> 다들 복 많이들 받으세요 (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-23
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <kimsg1984> Hello every body
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-24
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 안녕하세요오오
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 혹시 람다에 s3 쓰시는분 계실까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-25
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-26
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 파이썬2 프로그램을 파이썬3 로 변경하는 작업을 데비안 일꾼들이 하고 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그런데 그곳 작업장 메일링을 보고 있으면 작업이 만만하지 않은거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 고치고 나서 빌드하다가 에러 뿜뿜
<soyeomul> 도와주세요 라는 글들이 많이 있었어요
<soyeomul> 우리나라 개발자분들도 파이썬 구루분들이 많은걸로 아는데... 그곳 데비안 같은 오픈소스 플젝에서 좀 파이썬 관련
<soyeomul> 자원봉사를 해주면 얼마나 좋을까하고 생각해봤어요
<soyeomul> 불스아이... 데비안11
<soyeomul> 그 불스아이엔 순전히 파이썬3 으로만 돌아가는 프로그램만 넣으려는 계획 같던데
<soyeomul> 저렇게 에러 뿜뿜이 많으면 불스아이 좀 늦어질듯합니다,,,
<soyeomul>  엇
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
